# Trudnoća i porod > Trudnoća i sve što ona (do)nosi >  Nalaz OGTT

## Garfy

Cure, jutros sam radila OGTT i natašte je nalaz 4,0 a pod opterećenjem glukozom nakon 2 sata 7,0.
Doktorica u ambulanti je rekla da nalaz nije loš ali da ga treba ponovit za mjesec dana jer je vrijednost pod opterećenjem nešto veća.

Molim vas znate li koje su referentne vrijednosti? Ima li netko iskustva? Trebam li se zabrinuti?

HELP!

----------


## lilium

Ne brini se, vrijednosti mi se cine OK - referentne vrijednosti imas na: 

http://www.poliklinika-analiza.hr/in...id=6&Itemid=35

nataste: 3.1 – 6.1
nakon 2 sata: < 7.8

 :Heart:

----------


## filip

ja sam u 9 tj.trudnoce i ovo mi je druga,ali me gin.nije poslao na ogtt nego samo ka kks,i glu...u prvoj mi tr.ogtt nije uspio jer sam povratila....dali ce me mozda poslati kasnije na ogtt?

----------


## ana-blizanci

ogtt se obavezno radi u trudnoći! referentne vrijednosti su od 4-7.8!

----------


## Garfy

ana-blizanci jel misliš da je ovaj moj ok?

----------


## inga

Filip, koliko znam ogtt se radi nesto kasnije, oko 20. do 25. tjedna trudnoce.

----------


## Danka_

> ogtt se obavezno radi u trudnoći! referentne vrijednosti su od 4-7.8!


mislim da zapravo nije obavezno (u Hrvatskoj), ali svakako bi trebalo biti. neki doktori salju trudnice, neki ne. ove referentne vrijednosti koje si navela odnose se na mjerenje nakon 120 minuta po uzimanju glukoze. secer nataste ne smije biti visi od 6.1 mmol/L.

----------


## Suzizana

> ogtt se obavezno radi u trudnoći! referentne vrijednosti su od 4-7.8!


ogtt nije obavezan, radi se samo ukoliko imaš neke indikacije da bi mogla imati šečer. znači ako si dobila previše kila, ako ti neko u familiji ima šečer i sl.
ja sam ga radila u obje trudnoće i to u prvoj 3 puta a u drugoj jednom (zato kaj mi je baka šečeraš) i imala sam puno višlju vrijednost nego ti (mislim oko 10) , ali nisam bila na inzulinu.
čak sam u drugoj radila i profil 2 puta, pikali su me kroz 24 sata svaka tri sata da vide kakav je šečer kroz dan, prvi profil je bio loš, pa su rekli ak drugi (dok sam bila dijeti) bude loš da moram na inzulin.
kako je sve bilo normalno dok sam bila na "šečernoj dijeti" nisam se morala pikati.
sad su me zvali u bolnicu nakon 3,5 godine od drugog poroda, jer rade neko istraživanje o ženam koje su imale šečer u trudnoći.
bila na ogttu, vagali me, mjerili, mjerili masno tkivo, uzeli anamnezu i za mjesec dana poslali doma nalaze da je sve ok samo da sam malo buci-buci   :Laughing:   ida budu me za koju godinu zvali opet.
a jwesam se raspisala   :Laughing:

----------


## Garfy

Potpisujem!

Ne šalju doktori sve trudnice na OGTT. Mene je poslao jer sam dobila malo više kg. u trudnoći. Inače sam jako mršava. Visoka 168 a kg od 50-55kg cijeli život, a u trudnoći do 20.-tog tjedna došla na 64 kg pa me doktor poslao na OGTT i stavio na djetu.
Inače, ja nosim blizance pa mislim da i zbog toga dobivam malo više. Trbuh mi je već veliki.

----------


## filip

cudno mi je to sto me u prvoj trudnoci poslao sa 2 mjeseca,i nalaz mi nije uspio jer sam povratila....a sad mi daje da izvadim obicnu glukozu...usput u prvoj trudnoci sam dobila 22kg...

----------


## Lucija Ellen

Koliko sam ja upucena, ozbiljna prenatalna briga treba ukljuciti OGTT kod svake trudnice, to nije test koji se radi ako postoji indikacija, kao recimo double test. Gestacijski dijabetes se  ne moze odrediti odokativno a posljedice nelijecenog gestacijskog dijabetesa mogu biti vrlo ozbiljne.
Inace, za pouzdan nalaz OGTT-a preporucena mi je klinika Vuk Vrhovec a ne domovi zdravlja. Mjeri se na drukciji nacin nego u obicnim labosima: iz prsta, 4 puta, s tim da se smije kretati i piti voda.

----------


## zlatokosa

i ja sam bila jučer na OGTTu iako sam tek u 9. tj. jer mi je šećer lagano povišen - 6,2, ali to je već zabrinjavajući. Jedva sam uspjela popiti, i za 3 minute povraćala tako da sad imaju samo novi nalaz šećera natašte. 
u prvoj trudnoći radili mi OGTT, znam da mi je pod opterećenjem bio 9,2 , pa su mi radili i profil, no sve je bilo ok. 
nadam se da neću morat skoro na OGTT, bar dok mi se ne smire mučnine, jer mislim da neću moći ponovno ono popiti...

----------


## martinaP

Moja gin šalje u prvoj trudnoći sve trudnice na OGTT, a u kasnijim trudnoćama ako postoje indikacije za to.

*Garfy*, nalaz 7 nakon 2 sata je ok. Od 7,8 do 11 je poremećena tol. glukoze (rješava se uglavnom dijetom), a više od 11 je gest. dijabetes.

Neke cure na forumu su spominjale i OGTT u više točaka (čini mi se 0, 30, 60, 120 minuta). Ne znam u kojim slučajevima se takav test radi.

----------


## Sandrij2

> Neke cure na forumu su spominjale i OGTT u više točaka (čini mi se 0, 30, 60, 120 minuta). Ne znam u kojim slučajevima se takav test radi.


U Rijeci se svima tako radi.

----------


## zlatokosa

meni su u Petrovoj tako radili!!!

----------


## Sandrij2

Eh, sad moj nalaz   :Sad:  :

glukoza nt: 4,4
nakon 30 min: 7,9
nakon 60 min: 9,1
nakon 120 min: 8,4

Kaže doc da su to lagano povišene vrijednosti, da ne paničarim (da je za trudnice do 8 normalna vrijednost). Jel' to ona mene tješi ili da ipak brinem? Dala mi je uputnicu za pregled u bolnici 2 tjedna nakon zadnjeg pregleda. I da napravim UZV (zadnji, prije 4 tjedna je bio uredan).
Za ponavljanje OGTT je rekla da ćemo čuti mišljenje dr iz bolnice.
I da, napomena: lagana dijeta. Šta to znači? NIŠTA slatko? Inače sam jela sve, raznovrsno (povrće, meso, od mliječnih proizvoda sve osim mlijeka...), pa i slatko (OK, to ću smanjiti, pa i izbaciti skroz ako treba). Možda sam pretjerivala s voćem... 
29 tjedana, +10kg

----------


## martinaP

Imaš tu dijetu za trudnice s dijabetesom, pa se pridržavaj barem vrste hrane i mislim da sve bude ok.

 :Love:

----------


## Sandrij2

*martinaP*, hvala!   :Kiss:

----------


## Angelina_2

Kolika su moja saznanja ogtt je zastarjela pretraga i u danasnje vrijeme se jako rijetko radi...umjesto toga radi se hba1c.....

----------


## Danka_

nije zastarjela. ali njena primjena ne iskljucuje niti zamjenjuje mjerenje postotka HbA1c (ako govorimo o gestacijskom dijabetesu).

----------


## Thlaspi

mene je ginić poslao na OGTT u 36 tjednu... i bilo mi je fuj grozno, nisam povratila,a li bilo bi mi bolje da jesam...
mislim da me poslao isto zbog malo "previše" kilica   :Embarassed:

----------


## Thlaspi

zaboravih napisati, isto u domu zdravlja...

----------


## Kristiana

I ja sam bila na OGTT testiranju, u 35.tjednu, isto radi viška kilograma. Nije bilo ništa strašno. Bila sam u Vuka Vrhovca i super je prošlo. Vadili su mi 4 puta krv iz prsta, a zaslađena tekućina nije bila toliko strašna :Smile:  Naravno nalazi su mi uredni :D

----------


## zlatokosa

saznala sam zašto je na vuku vrhovcu ok ta tekućina, a drugdje koma!!!!!
tamo za trudnice naprave ko sok, točnije u onakvu slatku otopinu dodaju limunsku kiselinu pa to zapravo ispadne limunada!!!!!
drugi put tražim uputnicu za tamo!!!!! :D

----------


## diavo

Ja sam i u ČK i u VŽ prilikom pretrage sama iscijedila pola limuna u otopinu glukoze. Nitko medicinara se nije tome protivio, dapače, rekli su da ću tako lakše popiti. Dakle: uzmite sa sobom svoju polovicu limuna i složite vrlo slatku limunadu.

----------


## Val

ja sam ogtt radila u domu zdravlja i preporucili su mi da donesem limun.
tekucina je bila cist'ok, a ja inace ne volim slatko.

garfy, nedavno je moja kolegica radila ogtt i nalaz je bio, cini mi se, 7,2.
njoj je doc rekao da je to granicno i preporucio joj dijetu.

----------


## Sandrij2

Podižem temu...
Ponovila sam OGTT nakon cca 3 tjedna laganije prehrane. I stvarno sam se pridržavala svih uputa. No, sada je nalaz gori nego prvi put. 
Prvi put je glukoza nakon 2h bila 8,4, a sada 10,2. Ne znam jesam li više   :Sad:   ili   :Mad:  . Pa kako sad to? Ja sam se tako trudila, a ono figa. 
Dr mi je rekao da je to još uvijek u istoj grupi kao i prvi nalaz- netolerancija na glukozu i da nije alarmantno dok nije 11,9. Pa kako je krenulo... ne želim misliti da će ići tim tempom. Preporuka za cca mjesec dana ponoviti OGTT (fuuuuuuuuuuuuuj). 
I pratiti bebu na UZV. Naručio me za dva tjedna od zadnjeg pregleda. 
Ima li netko ovakvo iskustvo?

----------


## vmartina

*Sandrij*, već sam pisala na jesenskim, početna glukoza 5,2 al evo i ovdje ću - nakon 2 sata 8,2. Sutra zovem ginića. Pretpostavljam da će me kao i tebe staviti na dijetu...

----------


## Sandrij2

*vmartina*, jedino čime se možemo utješiti da nam je barem početna glukoza u normali (meni je 4,6-4,8), a moj dr je gledao i to. Kao bitno je da nije stalno povišena. E sad, jel' to samo da me malo utješi ili stvarno to ima neke veze, nemam pojma.

----------


## crvic

ja sam danas radila ogtt i nalazi su mi: nakon 30 mn 9,0; 60min 9,9; 120min 6,9

i sada sam u panici zvala doc koja mi je rekla kako oni u bolnici gledaju vrijednost samo nakon 120min. 
sto je s vasim vrijednostima nakon 30 i 60min. 
malo sam  :?

----------


## Sandrij2

> malo sam  :?


Nemaš zašto biti  :? . Nalaz ti je apsolutno u redu, bar ja tako mislim.

Kod mene je ovako bilo 1.put:

glukoza nt: 4,4 
nakon 30 min: 7,9 
nakon 60 min: 9,1 
nakon 120 min: 8,4 

a ovako 2. put:

glukoza nt: 4,8
nakon 30 min: 7,5
nakon 60 min: 10,5
nakon 120 min: 10,2

----------


## crvic

*sandrij*  :Kiss:  hvala ti

----------


## crvic

bila sam kod doktora koji mi je rekao kako je nalaz u redu i da se gleda vrijednost nakon 120min! pa cemu onda vadjenje krvi i nakon 30 i 60 min? 
ni o mi nije nista rekao kada sam ga to pitala!

----------


## macka

cure, podižem, možda mi netko bude znao riješiti dilemu  :? 

jutros sam radila ogtt (26+2)
glukoza natašte: 4,0
nakon 120 minuta: 6,2

e, sad, ja bih po svemu što sam ovdje pročitala zaključila da je to ok nalaz... *ali*, doktorica koja mi je radila pretragu je rekla da je to granična vrijednost i da će mi moja doktorica objasniti što mi je činiti...

što vi mislite?

----------


## Loryblue

macka, pa po referentnim vrijednostima ti je sasvim ok.
ne znam zašto ti je to rekla.
moj je bio isto ovakav i nikakvih zabrinjavanja nije bilo niti uputa. osim šta su mi stalno govorili da moram "prikočit" s jelom jer sam nenormalno dobivala kile. ja bi od petka do ponediljka dobila po 3 kila.
i zbog toga su me i slali najviše na ogtt.

----------


## macka

> macka, pa po referentnim vrijednostima ti je sasvim ok.
> ne znam zašto ti je to rekla.
> moj je bio isto ovakav i nikakvih zabrinjavanja nije bilo niti uputa. osim šta su mi stalno govorili da moram "prikočit" s jelom jer sam nenormalno dobivala kile. ja bi od petka do ponediljka dobila po 3 kila.
> i zbog toga su me i slali najviše na ogtt.


  :Laughing:  
pretpostavljam da sam i ja poslana na ogtt jer sam između dva pregleda (nepuna 4 tjedna) dobila 4 kile  :shock: 
a uopće ne jedem više nego prije...  :/

----------


## ninochka

moje iskustvo je da većina dr-a šalje rutinski sve trudnice na OGTT

moram opet čak i ja, a u prvoj trudnoći mi je natašte bilo 3,7, a nakon glukoze 3,4   :Laughing:

----------


## crvic

macka, od kuda su ti vadili krv? iz prsta ili vene?

ja sam zbog svog ginekologa isla kod dijabetologa na savjetovanje. moj nalaz je bio 6,9 nakon 2h. vadili su mi krv iz vene tako da je ta vrijednost u redu i nije granicna.
granicna je samo ako je krv iz prsta, tada je gornja granica 7,1

----------


## macka

> macka, od kuda su ti vadili krv? iz prsta ili vene?
> 
> ja sam zbog svog ginekologa isla kod dijabetologa na savjetovanje. moj nalaz je bio 6,9 nakon 2h. vadili su mi krv iz vene tako da je ta vrijednost u redu i nije granicna.
> granicna je samo ako je krv iz prsta, tada je gornja granica 7,1


iz prsta
dakle, u tom zecu leži grm   :Grin:  

ali, svejedno, gornja granica je 7,1...  :?

----------


## crvic

da, gornja granica je 7,1 i vjerojatno ce te opet slati za mjesec dana na ogtt. tako je meni objasnio dijabetolog.

i vjerojatno ce ti reci kako ces morati drzati dijetu. i da, oni toleriraju nalaz oggt-a i do 9 tako da se ne moras nista brinuti   :Kiss:

----------


## macka

> da, gornja granica je 7,1 i vjerojatno ce te opet slati za mjesec dana na ogtt. tako je meni objasnio dijabetolog.
> 
> i vjerojatno ce ti reci kako ces morati drzati dijetu. i da, oni toleriraju nalaz oggt-a i do 9 tako da se ne moras nista brinuti


hvala ti   :Love:  
nadam se da se ta dijeta odnosi najviše na ukidanje slatkog, a ne na neke druge izmjene u prehrani, jer ja stvarno ne znam kako bih se mogla bolje i zdravije hraniti od ovog kako jedem otkad sam trudna  :/

----------


## crvic

ovo je primjer dijete 

http://www.poliklinika-harni.hr/teme.../05_dijeta.asp

makar nemoj niti razmisljati o dijeti dok ti tvoja dr tako ne kaze   :Love:

----------


## macka

> ovo je primjer dijete 
> 
> http://www.poliklinika-harni.hr/teme.../05_dijeta.asp
> 
> makar nemoj niti razmisljati o dijeti dok ti tvoja dr tako ne kaze


onda sve 5  8) 
a razmišljati o dijeti bez da mi dok tako kaže ne pada mi napamet. ni inače mi dijeta nikad ne pada napamet...   :Wink:  

hvala, *crvić*!

----------


## vidra

ja ovih dana (kad se uspijem probudit) isto idem radit ogtt ... onda ću i ja tu provjerit vrijednosti   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Sandrij2

Gornja granica za trudnice je 7,8. Inače, do 11,9 je netolerancija na glukozu, a iznad gestacijski dijebetes koji se ne dijagnosticira odmah, nego tek nakon još nekih pretraga.

Ja sam upravo došla od endokrinologa, vadili su mi Hba1c (prosjek šećera u zadnja 2-3- mjeseca) koji iznosi 6.0 (ref. vrijednosti su od 4.8-6.0). Dr kaže da je to u redu, da ne jedem slatko do poroda i da 6 mjeseci nakon poroda napravim ponovo OGTT.

----------


## crvic

mene je moj ginekolog izmucio s tim secerom,   :Evil or Very Mad:  , nalaz ogtt-a nakon 120 min 6,9-po njemu previsok  :?  pa sam i ja radila HBA1C, 5,4, i tek me onda pustio na miru

----------


## Sirius Black

Imam pitanje: 
Bila sam danas na pregledu i kao svaki put prvo smo obavili kontrolu mokraće i ispalo je da imam šećer u mokraći. Do sad mi je uvijek nalaz krvi bio uredan. Doktor je rekao da me neće sad slati na OGTT jer sam 36+1 i nek smanjim ugljikohidrate u prehrani. Čim sam došla doma izmjerila sam šećer u krvi jer mi tata ima povišeni šećer pa ima doma onaj digitalni aparatić na koji kapneš malo krvi pa ti pokaže rezultat i ispalo je da mi je 3,8. Sad mi ništ nije jasno jer je to prilično nisko  :?
Ima netko da se kuži u to, u čemu je stvar?

----------


## leonisa

u mokraci ti se pokaze secer ako je u krvi preko 9.
sve zavisi kada si jela prije nego si vadila krv/mokrila.




> Gornja granica za trudnice je 7,8. Inače, do 11,9 je netolerancija na glukozu, a iznad gestacijski dijebetes koji se ne dijagnosticira odmah, nego tek nakon još nekih pretraga.


ne bi se slozila sa tobom. naime ja sam bolovala od gestacijskog i zbog istog imala trudnocu pod nadzorom u petrovoj. a po ovoj tvojoj "definiciji" nisam.
nakon 120 minuta se secer mora vratiti na normalu (na samom nalazu ti pisu "dopustene" vrijednosti, a nakon 120 minuta je 6,1)
inace HBA1C vade i uzimaju kao prosijek ali on nije uopce toliko pouzdan (npr. mogao si imati hipo i hiper i nalaz ti je odlican jer se trazi srednja vrijednost. a ni hipo ni hiper nije uredu).
pravi OGTT se radi tako da se krv vadi iz prsta. prvo vadjenje je na taste, pa se popije 70grama glukoze razrjedjene u 2dl vode pa se vadi nakon 30 minuta pa 60 minuta i 120 minuta. neki laboratoriji nazivaju vadjenje iz vene na taste i 120 min nakon glukoze OGTT ali to nije OGTT i dijabetolozi ga ne priznaju kao nalaz.
i da, u 20-nekojem tjednu je to rutinska pretraga.
u svakom slucaju, nije neki veliki bed.
cure sretno   :Love:

----------


## Rhea

*leonisa*, koliki je tebi bio šećer kad si zbog toga bila hospitalizirana?

----------


## leonisa

ja sam jako rano isla na OGTT i imala 13 nakon 60 i 8,5 nakon 120minuta.
hospitalizirana sam bila zbog drugih stvari. zbog ovog sam svaka 4 tjedna isla na obradu (profil) na 2-3 dana u petrovu.
znam da mi je bio visi jer npr. kad sam popila frape (prosvercan u bolnicu, morala sam si dati gusta i testirati se  :Grin:  ) nije se par sati spustao ispod 8, kad sam zabunom popila zasladjen caj, bio je 10.....kad su me prikopcali na prepar 15 cijeli dan dok se nije smanjila doza.
dijagnoza je od pocetka bila gestacijski dijabetes. no dijetom se secer drzao u granicama normale.

----------


## Danka_

> Čim sam došla doma izmjerila sam šećer u krvi jer mi tata ima povišeni šećer pa ima doma onaj digitalni aparatić na koji kapneš malo krvi pa ti pokaže rezultat i ispalo je da mi je 3,8. Sad mi ništ nije jasno jer je to prilično nisko  :?
> Ima netko da se kuži u to, u čemu je stvar?


prvo, aparatici nisu 100% tocni, tj. manje su tocni od laboratorijskih metoda. ali bez obzira na to, 3.8 mmol/L izmjereno na aparaticu sasvim sigurno znaci da ti U TRENUTKU MJERENJA secer u krvi nije bio dovoljno visok da bi stigao u urin.  (aparatici su DOVOLJNO POUZDANI, da ne bude zabune.)

medjutim, u uzorku urina na pregledu si imala pozitivan secer jer ti je PRIJE davanja uzorka secer u krvi bio dovoljno visok da se "prelio" u urin, tj. presao je tzv. bubrezni prag. 

trazi dalje pretrage.

i zgodan link:
http://www.idb.hr/smjernice.htm

obratite paznju, ove vrijednosti glukoze ovise o tome je li odredjivana koncentracija u venskoj/kapilarnoj plazmi/punoj krvi

----------


## Danka_

nedostaje edit: leonisa, mislim da smo se srele u petrovoj  :Smile:

----------


## Nina_ri

Sad sam zbilja zbunjena i prestrašena, danas sam dobila nalaze i početni šećer mi je 4,6 a nakon dva sata 2,2. Ovdje svi govore o visokim vrijednostima, a šta je ovo moje? Čini mi se da se trebam brinut ili? Inače baka šećeraš a mama hipoglikemičar (gubi šećer) Kod dr mogu tek za dva dana, mislim da cu se pojest živa do tada.Zna li netko nešto o tome? :?

----------


## Nina_ri

Nitko mi nemože ništa reć?  :Sad:

----------


## Sandrij2

Već par puta sam otvarala topic, ali stvarno ti ne znam ništa pametno reći. Nadam se da će se netko upućen javiti...

----------


## lilium

Nemam iskustva, no kad se nitko s iskustvom ne javlja konzultirala sam dr googla i nasla neke podatke, evo ukratko sazetak i prijevod - kazu da zbog toga sto pankreas proizvodi previse inzulina moze doci do hipoglikemije, uzrokuje ju stres, losa prehrana, neki problemi s jetrom/pankreasom ili trudnoca. Simtpomi mogu biti razliciti: drhtavica, znojenje, vrtoglavica, osjecaj slabosti, dezorijentacija.  Nema evidencija da steti trudnoci, no zbog simptoma predstavlja problem je za majku i zato treba kontrolirati razinu secera, planirati obroke i sve vrijeme imati neku zalihu ugljikohidrata sa sobom (tablete glukoze, slatkise i sl.) tako da se moze uzeti odmah kad se osjete simptomi. Treba se posavjetovati s doktorima u vezi prehrane i sl.

Sretno   :Heart:

----------


## Nina_ri

Puno, puno hvala  :Wink:  Ja sam isto trazila po netu ali ocito neznam dobro trazit...jos jednom hvala od srca.

----------


## leonisa

> nedostaje edit: leonisa, mislim da smo se srele u petrovoj


  :Smile:  
da?
posalji PP  :Grin:

----------


## lelita

Danas sam dobila rezultate ogtt-a;nakon 30 min.8.9,nakon 60 9.7 i nakon 120 6.8. Prvi put iz vene bio4.8 prije opterecenja. I sad me zanima jel to u granicama il nije i sto mi je ciniti. Gin. idem tek za 10 ak dana. Ajd ako se nekom da nek mi nesto odgovori!! Hvala!!

----------


## crvic

meni je nalaz nakon 30 min 9,0, nakon 60min 9,9, a nakon 120 min 6,9

i moj dr je radio probleme oko toga, makar su mi tri lijecnika rekla kako je to uredan nalaz. gledaju nalaz nakon 120min.

znaci, tvoj nalaz je uredan   :Kiss:

----------


## ana-blizanci

9.9 nije malo!!! moj otac je šećeraš na inzulinu tako da su i meni to radili ali meni je uvijek bio uredan šećer!
treba biti max do 8 -tako mi je rečeno kad sam ja radila!!!

----------


## crvic

9,9 nakon 120min nije malo, ali nakon 30m i 60min nije bitan, rijeci dijabetologa, zbog velike kolicine glukoze koja se unese u organizam i potrebno je da se ta glukoza poslozi i gusteraca pocne luciti inzulin.

tvojem ocu je ta vrijednost nakon 120min, samo se u trudnoci cetiri puta mjeri glukoza.

----------


## lelita

Hvala Crvic!! Ja si opet nesto mislim da upak odem na nekakvu dijetu..A mrzim dijete pa ne znam kako bih izdrzala. Cekat cu ja bolje da vidim hoce me dr. poslat na kakvu!!Nadam se da nece..Kile me izludjuju. 26 tj a vec sam 11 natukla!! Do kraja ne znam koliko jos mogu ocekivat. pozdrav!!

----------


## zlatokosa

ja sam ponovno bila na ogtt-u(nakon što sam na poč. trudnoće povraćala). Ovaj sam put istisnula pola limuna. Sve bilo ok, fina limunada za popit. Došla po nalaze - činili mi se ok! No, jučer mi je dr. rekla da baš i nisu: natašte 5.2 , a nakon 2 sata 8,5!!! a i u urinu je pokazalo šećer.
Sad moram na Vuk Vrhovac ponovit ogtt! Jel neka od vas išla tamo? :?

----------


## zlatokosa

sada sam u 28. tjednu!

----------


## madamare

meni je nakon 2 sata šećer bio 8 i morala sam držati dijetu za dijabetičare do kraja trudnoće i jednom mjesečno 24 sata ležati u bolnici da bi mi svaka 3 sata mjerili šećer. 
nemoj se uzrujavati, biti će sve u redu. i ja sam bila jako uznemirena, pa kad sam došla u bolnicu upoznala sam još žena s istim problemom i sve smo rodile zdravu djecu.
ako ti dr. preporuči dijetu pridržavaj je se do kraja trudnoće i sve će biti u redu.

----------


## zlatokosa

madamare, u kojoj si bila bolnici?

----------


## zlatokosa

obavila ogtt na vuk vrhovcu. 
natašte 4,3 nakon 2 sata 8,2!
po njihovim mjerilima to je granični nalaz. Povišeno je od 8!
ne smijem apsolutno ništa slatko. 
Umjesto da ostanem u bolnici dali mi iglice i epruvetice za vađenje krvi kod kuće. Po tim će se nalazima (profili) vidjeti hoće li ta dijeta bez šećera biti dovoljna i ok!
javim vam se s novostima. u nedjelju se moram pikat.uspjela sam nagovoriti muža da mi pomogne.

----------


## bibai

Zlatokosa, da li na VV krv vade iz prsta ili vene?

----------


## zlatokosa

iz prsta, 4 puta

----------


## zlatokosa

nalazi profila nisu mi ok, pa moram u petrovu na daljnju obradu. naručena sam 28. na odjel pa će me oni ponovno pikati cijeli dan i noć. nadam se da će biti ok. jako se brinem. 
dobila sam posebnu dijetu 1800 kalorija, mali obroci, 6 puta dnevno.
a dolazi Božić...nadam se da neću posrnuti pred svim finim jelima i slasticama...    :Sad:

----------


## Ally

U pon san radila ogtt, 25 tjedan sam. prva vrijednost je bila 4.8, a nakon 2h 4.9. Krv su mi vadili iz vene u domu zdravlja.

----------


## filip

ja grem na ogtt u cetvrtak pa vam javim kako je bilo....



valjda cu uspjet a da ne povratim....

----------


## rinče

S obzirom da me doktor šalje na ogtt test preporučio mi je da idem na Vuk Vrhovec može li mi itko reći od kada ujutro rade i kada je najbolje doći ?

hvala!

----------


## MBee

Sestre i šalteri od 7.30 a vađenje krvi od 8h.

----------


## zlatokosa

bok cure!
jučer sam se vratila iz petrove, gdje sam bila od petka. radili mi profile. svi ok!!!  :D 
dakle, u mom slučaju upalilo je i samo s dijetom od 1800 cal(koju su mi dali u bolnici). Bilo je cura kojima su profili šećera bili previsoki pa su ih odmah bacili na inzulin...

----------


## Gost 1

Za OGTT preporučam VV, jer se smiluju, pa u groznu tekućinu koju moraš popiti dodaju okus limuna, tako da je osjećaj skoro kao da piješ limunadu.
Radila sam test upravo u vrijeme kad patim od mučnina, ali sam dva decilitra  uspjela zadržati u sebi (što ne bih mogla garantirati niti za 2 dl obične vode).

----------


## filip

> ja grem na ogtt u cetvrtak pa vam javim kako je bilo....
> 
> 
> 
> valjda cu uspjet a da ne povratim....


curke,nisam povratila :D ,,,u subotu su nalazi gotovi....

----------


## rinče

napravila sam danas ogtt  u u  Dubravi u novoj bolnici , vadili su mi krv iz prsta  , nalazi su gotovi u ponedjeljak . Nadam se da nemam šečer iako mi je doktor rekao da s obzirom da sam se udebljala 15 kila i da mi  beba u 33.tjednu odnosno 34.tjedan po uzv  ima 2435 g sumnja na dijabetes . 
Kakve su vaše kilaže i kilaže vaših beba?

----------


## iva1602

[

valjda cu uspjet a da ne povratim....[/quote]

curke,nisam povratila :D ,,,u subotu su nalazi gotovi....[/quote]

ja sam povratila... i šta sad... na koji način da napravim tu pretragu joooooojjj

----------


## filip

ja sam povratila u prvoj trudnoci,ali me nije slao da radim ponovno...vjerojatno bih i sad povratila da sam ostala cekat u domu zdravlja,ovako me muz odvezao doma,fino sam se legla i odspavala i za dva sata isla nazad..

----------


## zlatokosa

Rinče,
ja sam dobila samo 2 kg, a beba mi je u 31. tjednu imala 1,8 kg.  Svejedno, imam gestacijski šećer!!

----------


## filip

meni jutarnji 4,66,a nakon 120 minuta 6,60[

----------


## blackie

Jedno pitanje za sve vas koje ste radile ogtt: jel vas vaš ginekolog rutinski poslao na tu pretragu ili su ipak bile neke indikacije za to?
Naime, ja sam sad trudna punih 25 tjedana, prije tjedan dana sam bila na redovitoj kontroli i moj ginekolog me nikud nije poslao, ni na kakve pretrage. Na samom početku trudnoće mi je dao uputnicu za kompletnu krvnu sliku (bilo sve uredno, GUK natašte 4,6) i to je zasad to...
Nekak sam očekivala da je možda vrijeme barem za novu krvnu sliku, očekivala sam i ogtt jer mi mama ima dijabetes tip II, ali niš od toga...    :?

----------


## rinče

dobila sam danas nalaze i glukoza natašte mi je bila 4,2 a nakon dva sata 4,9 tako da nemam dijabetes.
A doktor  me slao na ogtt test jer sam se udebljala 15 kila i beba mi je u 34 tjednu imala 2435 g .

----------


## zlatokosa

blackie, pitaj doktora za svaki slučaj? vjerojatno ti je sve ok, al bar ćeš biti mirna!   :Kiss:

----------


## Gost 1

*blackie:*


> Jedno pitanje za sve vas koje ste radile ogtt: jel vas vaš ginekolog rutinski poslao na tu pretragu ili su ipak bile neke indikacije za to?


Dr. me poslao na ogtt, jer sam imala malo povišen šećer-6,9.

U 12. tjednu ogtt ok, moram ponoviti u 26. tjednu.

----------


## šefika

ja u ponedjeljak moram na ogtt...fuuuj...
u prvoj mi je trudnoči nakon 120 min bio 3.9

----------


## Jenz

> Kolika su moja saznanja ogtt je zastarjela pretraga i u danasnje vrijeme se jako rijetko radi...umjesto toga radi se hba1c.....


hba1c nije isto što i ogtt.. prema tome ne može biti zamjenska pretraga


ja sam u prošloj trudnoći dobila samo 7 kg, a šećer mi se povisio u 24. tjednu... već preko 7 je gest. dijabetes.. svaka 3 tjedna sam išla u Centar za dijabetes i bockala se svaki dan da pratim, naravno, nakon 3 tjedna je sve opet bilo ok, ali sam bila pod nadzorom do kraja trudnoće, a bome i mjesec dana nakon poroda

ne, definitivno nije loše kontrolirati ga... nije tolika opasnost za bebu, kolika za majku

napominjem, meni nikad nije prešao vrijednost od 7.6 pa su me vodili kao da imam gest. dijabetes

----------


## MBee

> ... nije tolika opasnost za bebu, kolika za majku


NETOČNO!

Posljedica neprepoznate trudničke šećerne bolesti je rađanje krupne djece, tipičnog cushingoidnog izgleda, porođajne težine veće od 4000 g za donošenu djecu s mnogo masnog tkiva (makrosomija - prekomjerni rast ploda) i s težom prilagodbom nakon poroda. Zbog češćih porođajnih trauma, oko 30% ove djece rađa se carskim  rezom. Prirođene malformacije u ove djece, kao i majčine komplikacija u trudnoći su rjeđe.

Veća je opasnost za dijete nego za majku!

----------


## pino

OGTT je u Americi obavezna pretraga za sve trudnice izmedju 24. i 28. tjedna trudnoce. Ukoliko se pokaze povisen secer, ide se i na vadjenje hemoglobina. Kao sto je MBee napisala, veca je opasnost za bebu nego za mamu - vece bebe se teze poradjaju, cesce su intervencije tipa forcepsi i/ili vakuum pumpa, cesci hematomi na glavi, cesce slomljena kljucna kost kod bebe itd. A takodjer cesce se javlja dijabetes u djetinjstvu kod takvih beba; i opasnost od  niskog secera nakon poroda.

Ja sam sad tocno 28 tjedana, i pratim secer nataste kod kuce vec 3 tjedna (varira izmedju 5.5 i 6) i znam da cu pasti na testu jer je ovaj put i pored dijete gore nego u prosloj trudnoci (kad je secer nataste bio oko 5 nakon dijete). I u prosloj trudnoci sam imala gestacijski dijabetes. Bila sam na strogoj dijeti (nikakav secer ili skrob, od ugljikohidrata samo zeleno povrce i malo voca) i nisam dobila niti kile zadnja tri mjeseca. Na uzv su procijenili bebu preko 4kg, pokusali smo indukciju, nije uspjelo i isla sam na carski. Beba je bila 3380g, znaci sasvim prosjecne tezine.

----------


## Jenz

> Jenz prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ... nije tolika opasnost za bebu, kolika za majku
> 
> 
> NETOČNO!
> 
> Posljedica neprepoznate trudničke šećerne bolesti je rađanje krupne djece, tipičnog cushingoidnog izgleda, porođajne težine veće od 4000 g za donošenu djecu s mnogo masnog tkiva (makrosomija - prekomjerni rast ploda) i s težom prilagodbom nakon poroda. Zbog češćih porođajnih trauma, oko 30% ove djece rađa se carskim  rezom. Prirođene malformacije u ove djece, kao i majčine komplikacija u trudnoći su rjeđe.
> ...


*ja govorim ono što su meni rekli u Centru za dijabetes.*.. da, beba može biti krupnija, ali u pravilu nemaju problema ništa više od djece majki koje nisu imale gestacijski dijabetets, a koje i inače imaju krupne bebe

naprotiv, za majku postoji opasnost da od gestacijskog dijabetesa dobije pravi nakon poroda

moj je Luka bio 3.180 g i 50 cm.... dakle, pod kontrolom cijelu trudnoću i sve OK

u svakom slučaju napominjem, razinu glukoze treba pratiti, a ne se s tim zezati

----------


## MBee

A ja sam govorila iz *svog iskustva*. Cushingoidna, hipotonična, tri dana na intenzivnoj zbog niskog šećera, jaka žutica itd. To se naravno odnosi na Evu, ja sam bila super.

----------


## Jenz

ma naravno, pa svi ovdje govore iz svog iskustva   :Wink:  

ja u svakom slučaju samo naglašavam curama da to nije za igru, već se treba ozbiljno shvatiti i pratiti

ja sam sad opet trudna (6 tj.) i mjerim se non-stop...  pazim na sve živo i neživo što se tiče ishrane i opet sam u frasu da će mi se pojaviti 

iako je moj bio zapravo u nekim relativnim granicama normale, prošli put sam se prepala i dva dana samo plakala jer sam mislila da će se na Luku to strašno nešto odraziti, sve dok se nisam raspitala, pročitala sve što me zanimalo i promijenila ploču, pogotovo kad me doktorica u Centru posjela, sve mi objasnila i zapravo me smirila... ne bih to iskustvo nikome poželjela

enivej, sretno svima, i mamama i bebicama   :Heart:

----------


## Danka_

potpisujem Mbee

reci da je gestacijski dijabetes opasniji za majku nego za plod cini mi se neodgovornim od strane profesionalaca. u kojem je to gradu, ako smijem pitati?

istina, postoji opasnost i za majku da kasnije u zivotu dobije dijabetes tip 2 ako je imala gestacijski, no to ima veze s genima i na to ne mozes bitnije utjecati drzeci secere na normali za vrijeme trudnoce. rizik se povecava ako se zena previse udeblja, bilo u trudnoci, bilo kasnije.

s druge strane, beba na intenzivnoj, plus i kod djeteta povecan rizik od pojave dijabetesa tip 2 kasnije...

nazalost, i ponegdje u Hr se jos uvijek radjaju bebe cak od preko 5 kg bez da se itko sjetio majci izmjeriti secer u trudnoci. jos se svi dive kako je dijete "napredno". da se razumijemo, postoje velika djeca cije majke nemaju dijabetes, ali to uvijek treba provjeriti.

----------


## Danka_

sori, Jenz, sad vidim da si iz Osijeka.

a MBee je govorila iz svog iskustva - njena curica je bila na intenzivnoj. tvoje dijete hvala Bogu nije, pa ne mozes govoriti da imas iskustvo prema kojem je secer u majke opasniji za mamu nego za dijete. 

oprosti ako zvucim "strogo", ne ide tebe nego one koji su ti rekli to sto si nam prenijela.  :Smile:

----------


## MBee

Ipak se sve slažemo u jednom - pazite na šećere u trudnoći (ja sam dijabetičarka tip 1 pa je kod mene bila malo drugačija situacija)   :Love:

----------


## šefika

dajte mi objasnite taj ogtt...
u prvoj trudnoči su mi ujutro na tašte izvadili krv dali da popijem onu tekučinu i za 120 min sam ponovno vadila krv...
danas dođem,izvadili mi krv,dala mokraču i rekli da se sutra ujutro javim natašte...
kako vama rade taj ogtt test...?

----------


## Jenz

> sori, Jenz, sad vidim da si iz Osijeka.
> 
> a MBee je govorila iz svog iskustva - njena curica je bila na intenzivnoj. tvoje dijete hvala Bogu nije, pa ne mozes govoriti da imas iskustvo prema kojem je secer u majke opasniji za mamu nego za dijete. 
> 
> oprosti ako zvucim "strogo", ne ide tebe nego one koji su ti rekli to sto si nam prenijela.


ja ponavljam 

tako su mi rekli u Centru za dijabetes, dakle nisam JA rekla da je gest. dijabetes opasniji za majku nego za dijete


sad odustajem, nema potrebe za napadom

----------


## šefika

Cure nalaz mi je pokazao 
guk 3,9

nakon 2h 3,2
šumII normal


je li to u redu?

----------


## matsa

> Cure nalaz mi je pokazao 
> guk 3,9
> 
> nakon 2h 3,2
> šumII normal
> 
> 
> je li to u redu?


pa ja danas evo isto to radila - na tašte 5,0 - a referenta vrijednost da je normalno je <6,1. nakon dva sata 4,2, a ref. vrijednost da je normalno je <6,7. dakle, čini se da je tvoj nalaz u redu. čudi me da nemaš napisanu referentnu vrijednost pa da možeš pogledati...

----------


## šefika

ma meni ovdje piše <7,8 poremećana glikemija,
                              7.8-11.1 oštećena podnošljivost glukoze
                               >11.1 šećerna bolest...

pa ti ja to niš ne kužim...

----------


## MBee

Gago mislim da ti je prenizak šećer, to isto može biti problem.

----------


## šefika

znam a dr ne mogu dobiti da je pitam

----------


## MBee

Nije to ništa hitno, tebi se organizam vjerojatno već priviknuo na konstantno niske šećere pa ne osjećaš tipične simptome niskog (nesvjestica, slabost, znojenje, slab vid itd.), ali se ipak prvom prilikom savjetuj sa dijabetologom.

----------


## šefika

je nesvjestica,pa umor,ponekad ubrzano disanje...

i osjetim kad mi padne šećer tad moram odmah uzet nešto slatko,čokolada ili sok sladak jako...
ali nisam baš to nikad povezivala s niskim šećerom...a inače mi je kks uredn,
ne znam jel to može biti opasno za bebu...
znam da nije hitno ali...

----------


## Njonjo

Drage moje,ja se jučer šokirala nalazom OGTT-a.Dr. me poslala na pretragu bez posebnih indikacija,dobila sam 3 kg u trudnoći (21.tjedan).
Vrijednost prije opterećenja-4.1,nakon opterećenja glukozom i 2h-9.1.
Danas odmah krenula s dijetom,dobila knjižicu zdrave prehrane.
Zanima me zna li netko smijem li konzumirati kavu (s umjetnim sladilom).Navikla sam popiti kavu ujutro,a znam da ona radi oscilacije u vrijednosti glukoze.
Unaprijed hvala!

----------


## zlatokosa

ne znam za kavu, ali sigurno ne smiješ nikakvo sladilo- ni natren, ni bilo kakvu zamjenu, ni smeđi šećer, ništa!!!!!

----------


## šefika

da moja baka pije gorku...
bez natrena...ima povišen šećer...

----------


## pino

Zlatokosa, zasto ne umjetno sladilo? Prvo, smedji secer je 99% obicni secer, cak se i radi od obicnog secera kojem se dodaju molase pa to nema veze s nadomjescima i dijabeticari ga ne smiju trositi. Drugo, dijabeticari smiju koristiti nadomjestke, jedino ima kontroverza u tome koji nadomjesci su ok u trudnoci tj da li u velikim kolicinama mogu skoditi zdravlju bebe. Ako je samo za zasladit kavu tesko da ce imati bilo kakvog utjecaja. 

Ja inace koristim splendu i za kavu i za kolace i za sve gdje bi inace stavila secer a pogotovo ako kupim pice pazim da nema secera nego samo nadomjestak.

----------


## MBee

> Zanima me zna li netko smijem li konzumirati kavu (s umjetnim sladilom).


Naravno da smiješ!

----------


## Njonjo

Hvala puno!

----------


## zlatokosa

Ponavljam, nikakav šećer ako ti je otkriven trudnički šećer(niti saharin ni bilo što slično za dijabetičare)!!!!
to mi je rekla prof. Ivanišević u Petrovoj, iz referentnog centra za dijabetes gdje sam ležala.

----------


## Njonjo

OK,bolje da se pridržavam svih mogućih uputa,jer moram i na pretrage koje slijede nakon ovakvog nalaza-HbA1C i profil GUK.

----------


## pino

Zlatokosa, puno radije bih htjela cuti razloge... Kad cujem "zato sto mi je taj i taj to rekao", to je kao da mases crvenom krpom biku ispred nosa  :Smile:  

Pogotovo stoga sto je to apsolutno prvi put da cujem tako nesto, a imala sam gestacijski dijabetes, isla kod doktora za dijabetes i kod nutricioniste i ni jedan ni drugi nisu tako nesto primijetili, a znaju da koristim nadomjestke.

----------


## MBee

Ja neću ni komentirati...ja sam cijelu trudnoću pratila u Vuku Vrhovcu i Petrovoj kod dr.Đelmiša i dr.Ivanišević pa tako nešto nisam čula.

----------


## zlatokosa

gle ne znam..kad sam bila u petrovoj radi profila, prof. Ivanišević mi je dala onu njihovu dijetu od 1800 kalorija i rekla da se držim toga navedenog,jedino da ne jedem bijeli kruh i ne nikakvo umjetno sladilo(iako na toj listi piše saharin ili assugrin), ali da to za mene ne vrijedi!!!
vi ne morate ovo prihvatiti ako mislite da nije točno, ali vjerujem prof. Ivanišević i držim se toga.

----------


## Danka_

moguce je da prof. I daje preporuku da se u trudnoci ne konzumiraju umjetna sladila, ali to u svakom slucaju nema veze s dijabetesom. moguce je da ona smatra da su umjetna sladila stetna, sva ili samo neka.

----------


## BusyBee

Zna li netko koliko se grama secera popije u famoznom napitku?
Naime, Americe mahom, ako uopce idu na ovakvu pretragu (ako postoji sumnja da secer nije ok, puno bolja varijanta je svakodnevno kontroliranje uz pomoc trakica ili aparatica) umjesto ogavne tekucine zvacu jednaku kolicinu gumenih bombona (jednaku kolicinu po seceru koji sadrze) pa me zanima.

----------


## MBee

75 g glukoze u 250 mL vode

----------


## BusyBee

Hvala

----------


## marinaR

pozdrav svima.znate li ima li smisla raditi ogtt test u 37 tjednu trudnoce.ili 38.nisam ga radila jer sam otisla van zemlje i nisam se mogla vratiti zbog problema.dosta sam dobila kila a vidim da je to jedan od razloga da nasi dr ovi salju na test.ovje gdje jesam(bjelorusija) to nije standardni test kao kod nas i tek sad sam uspjela naci mjesto gje ga mogu uopce napraviti.hvala.pozdrav svim mamama i buducim i bebama vani i u busicama

----------


## Jenz

> ne znam za kavu, ali sigurno ne smiješ nikakvo sladilo- ni natren, ni bilo kakvu zamjenu, ni smeđi šećer, ništa!!!!!


smije, sa zaslađivačem smije, ali ne 10 kava dnevno - naravno  :Grin:

----------


## šefika

> pozdrav svima.znate li ima li smisla raditi ogtt test u 37 tjednu trudnoce.ili 38.nisam ga radila jer sam otisla van zemlje i nisam se mogla vratiti zbog problema.dosta sam dobila kila a vidim da je to jedan od razloga da nasi dr ovi salju na test.ovje gdje jesam(bjelorusija) to nije standardni test kao kod nas i tek sad sam uspjela naci mjesto gje ga mogu uopce napraviti.hvala.pozdrav svim mamama i buducim i bebama vani i u busicama


pa ako ti želiš biti sigurna da je šećer ok,idi i napravi ogtt...
pogotovo kako kažeš dobila si puno kila...
sretno  :Love:

----------


## BusyBee

Ima li koja (osim mene, bar u prvoj, u drugoj za sad nisam, ali jos ima vremena) da nije u trudnoci radila OGTT?

----------


## apricot

nisam

----------


## Lupko

Pitanje!Upravo sam podigla nalaz od ogtt-a,piše nakon dva sata 5.9 u krvi,to znam da je ok,no muči me što dolje piše :ŠUM(+)POZ.Dali to znači šečer u mokrači pozitivan,i dali je moguče imati ga u mokrači,a u krvi ne?? :?

----------


## davorka

Lupko, može ti to biti. Ja sam u drugoj trudnoći išla raditi nalaz OGTT dva puta i to zato jer mi se na pregledu kod ginekologa na onoj trakici kad daješ urin pokazalo kao da je šećer u urinu povišen. Nalaz na Vuku Vrhovcu OGTT je bio u redu. Tako da mislim da ti je taj nalaz mjerodavniji.

----------


## Lupko

Danas ću kontaktirati dr.,pa javim.Imam knjigu sve i svašta o trudnoći gdje sam pročitala da oko 50 % trudnica ima malo povišen šečer u mokrači.Glavno da u ga u krvi nema povišenog.Javim što sam obavila pa možda nekome pomogne!

----------


## Marsupilami

Ima li koja trudnica ili bivsa trudnica da je imala gest. dijabetes i da se kasnije povukao?
Naime u petak sam radila ogtt i imam jako los nalaz   :Crying or Very sad:  

Nataste je bio 8,9 a dva sata nakon probnog dorucka 13,1.
Nalaz je radjen iz venske krvi, ima li to kakvog utjecaja na ref. vrijednosti?

Moram se javiti u bolnicu da mi naprave profil pa cemo vidjeti kako dalje, nadam se samo da necu morati na inzulin.
Tko zna sto me ceka nakon trudnoce.

Huh samo da mi bebe bude dobro   :Heart:

----------


## Lupko

Nažalost nalaz ti je loš,ako ti se u bolnici pojavi isto ta koncetracija šečara ostaviti će te na inzulin.Nije to najstrašnije,bitno je da bebać bude dobro,a uz nadzor lječnika hoće,sve će biti u redu.Pusa i čuvaj se  :Love:

----------


## Marsupilami

Hvala na odgovoru i podrsci   :Kiss:

----------


## Jenz

> Ima li koja trudnica ili bivsa trudnica da je imala gest. dijabetes i da se kasnije povukao?
> Naime u petak sam radila ogtt i imam jako los nalaz   
> 
> Nataste je bio 8,9 a dva sata nakon probnog dorucka 13,1.
> Nalaz je radjen iz venske krvi, ima li to kakvog utjecaja na ref. vrijednosti?
> 
> Moram se javiti u bolnicu da mi naprave profil pa cemo vidjeti kako dalje, nadam se samo da necu morati na inzulin.
> Tko zna sto me ceka nakon trudnoce.
> 
> Huh samo da mi bebe bude dobro


bome, to je zaista loš nalaz

ja sam u prošloj trudnoći vodila se kao trudnica sa gestacijskim dijabetesom, mada mi nikada vrijednost nije prešla 8,7 - kod nas valjda to nekako rigoroznije kontroliraju. 

uglavnom išla sam na dijabetičku dijetu 1600 kalorija i pravila si profil uredno svaki dan na tašte i prije i dva sata nakon jednog od obroka (jedan dan doručak, drugi ručak, treći večera, a četvrti sve tri mjere) i zapravo je sve bilo pod kontrolom. rodila bez problema zdravog dečkića i sve ok. bitno je da to ne zanemariš u svakom slučaju

nakon prve trudnoće pratila sam šećer i sve je bilo ok

sad u drugoj trudnoći, odmah su me bacili ponovno na tu dijetu, jer mi je nalaz nakon ogtt-a bio 6,0 natašte, a nakon opterećenja 10,1. 

iako i dalje mjerim i vrijednosti ne dolaze niti nakon obroka do 7,00, vode me opet kao gest.dijabetes. jednom mjesečno kontrole, svaka 2 mjeseca vadim Hba1c i to je uglavnom to. 

ovaj put su mi dali i 24 satnu proteinuriju i albuminuriju, te KEK, i nalaz je uredan.

dakle, pratimo, pazimo i ne bi trebalo biti problema

da te utješim, nije sve tako crno, ali opet velim, tvoj je nalaz ipak malo lošiji, pa postoji mogućnost da ti daju inzulin, a o tome zapravo nemam pojma, kao niti o tome što se zbiva nakon trudnoće

pazi se, čuvaj i kontroliraj i mazi svoju bebu   :Love:

----------


## Danka_

Jenz, oprosti ako je preosobno, mozes li mi reci koliki su ti bili rezultati za HbA1c?  :Smile:

----------


## Jenz

nije preosobno, rezultat mi je konstantno 6,2 - što je dobro, jer je normalan nalaz sve manje od 7   :Smile:

----------


## andiko

evo, meni rezultati - 4.7 prije i 5.7 poslije. Koliko sam skužila iz postova, to je ok nalaz...?

----------


## MBee

*andiko* nalaz ti je super   :Smile:

----------


## Jenz

> evo, meni rezultati - 4.7 prije i 5.7 poslije. Koliko sam skužila iz postova, to je ok nalaz...?


odličan nalaz  :D

----------


## andiko

hvala cure   :Love:

----------


## mici85

evo prije pola sata stigao i moj nalaz. 
prije 4.1, nakon 2h 4.7. tako da sam happy...  :D

----------


## MAYA81

može mi ko reći i kad trudnica ima trudnički dijabetes osim dijete, što ti doktori mogu pomoći? Daju ti inzulin?
I zna li tko zašto se uopće javlja turdnički šećer, jel koliko sam primjetila normalno je da trudnica ima blago povišeni :?

----------


## Marsupilami

> može mi ko reći i kad trudnica ima trudnički dijabetes osim dijete, što ti doktori mogu pomoći? Daju ti inzulin?
> I zna li tko zašto se uopće javlja turdnički šećer, jel koliko sam primjetila normalno je da trudnica ima blago povišeni :?


Nije bas normalno da trudnica ima poviseni secer, jedino sto se desava u trudnoci je da gusteraca nesto malko sporije radi, ali opet mora raditi svoj posao.
U principu svaka intolerancija na glukozu smatra se bolesnim stanjem i trazi kontrolu, a trudnice koje imaju intoleranciju imaju velike sanse u kasnijoj dobi stvoriti jedan od tipova dijabetesa  :/ 

Nalaz do 11 mMol/L smatra se intolerancijom, sve preko toga ukazuje na dijabetes.
Doktori u trudnoci mogu pratiti koncentraciju glukoze u krvi i ako nalaz uporno prelazi 11 stavljaju trudnicu na inzulin do poroda (do toga se pokusava stanje regulirati prehranom), a nakon poroda zena se treba nastaviti kontrolirati kod dijabetologa.
Nekim zenama se jednostavno povuce a neke zene nemaju toliko srece   :Sad:  

Vise info cu ti moci reci kada se vratim iz bolnice gdje moram ici zbog nalaza koji je bio preko 13.
Vec sam trebala ici ali klinci su mi se zaredali s bolestinama i nikako da odem  :/

----------


## MAYA81

E prvo da pohvalim izbor glazbe- prekrasno, baš odgovaram i slušam sa youtube  :Kiss:  

Hvala na objašnjenju, žao mi je što imaš toliko visoki
Želim pomoći pa Evo  alternativni savjet- vjerujem da sve bolesti dolaze od stresa ili krivih uvjerenja ili karme.
Pa evo uvjerenja koji stvara dijabetes: Žudnja za nečim što se moglo dogoditi. Velika potreba da sve kontroliramo. Duboka tuga. Život je za nas izgubio svoj čar.
A sad uvjerenje u koje trebamo početi vjerovati:Ovaj trenutak je ispunjen radošću. :D  Sada odabirem iskusiti svu čar života.


Vjerujem da sve proizlazi iz misli. 
Kakvi su simptomi, tj. kak se ti osječaš?
Želim ti sve najbolje da ga svladaš  :Heart:

----------


## MAYA81

Evo jednog odličnog teksta s portala kojeg prepručam za ovu temu
http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=180&Show=2606

----------


## Marsupilami

Od simptoma me prati konstantni umor, jaka zedj i brzo dobivanje na kilazi.

Sto se uzroka tice kod mene je genetski uvjetovan, naime jos moja sukunbaka je imala secer, prabaka, djed, tata i njegov brat blizanac pa sada ja  :/ 

Hvala na dobrim zeljama   :Kiss:

----------


## MAYA81

:Kiss:  
Dobar ti citat, to bi si mogla staviti da vidim svugdje gdje hodam  :Grin:

----------


## Iana27

Mene moj gin poslao na ogtt test i upravo sam dobila nalaze (u trudnoci dobila 4 kile, i beba ima sasvim normalnu tezinu)
Koliko sam shvatila slijedeci nalaz je uredan:

nataste  4,68
30 min   8,1
60 min   8,0
120 min  5,8

Za nataste mi pise da je ref. vrijednost od 4,2-6,4 a za ostale tri mi pise >8, krv je vadena iz vene. 
Pitam Vas cisto da dobijem malu potvrdu onoga sto mislim da sam zakljucila dobro   :Smile:  

Hvala!

----------


## Iana27

Zaboravila sam napisati..Jedino sto mi nije jasno je mokraca koju su mi uzimali nataste i na kraju. Prva je uredna a u ovoj na kraju pise da imam bilirubina 17 a glukoze 3 mmol/l; + a kao trebalo bi biti negativno.
Zna li netko nesto o ovome?

----------


## Jenz

*Iana27*, nalaz ti je potpuno u redu, za mokraću ne brini   :Love:

----------


## Maya_78

kada su vam dali uputnicu da kontrolirate šećer (OGTT)?
jednoj mojoj prijateljici gin. je dala odmah, s cca 8 tjedana (bez ikakvih indikacija), ja nisam dobila... ovisi od ginekologa?

----------


## Jenz

pa vjerujem da ovisi o ginekologu i nekakvim eventualnim indikacijama, ali danas (ako ne prije) uglavnom svi šalju na OGTT oko 26. tjedna

----------


## Iana27

Hvala Jenz   :Love:

----------


## Nina

8 tjedana je malo prerano,ako nema nikakvih indikacija,buduci da tek kasnije dolazi veca potraznja za inzulinom,oko 24.tjedna.

Inace ja sam u prosloj trudnoci morala primati inzulin,a bojim se da mi ni ovaj put ne gine   :Sad:

----------


## Maya_78

da, i meni se činilo... valjda ovisi od doktora do doktora...

----------


## mirelkov

Ja idem u petak na ogtt,a bude mi točno 18 tjedana,valjda to svaki dr.daje dok misli da je najbolje,nema tu nekog određenog termina.

----------


## Nina

Ima. Zna se kad dolazi do vece potraznje inzulina. 
Izmedu 24 i 28 tjedna je uobicajeno,pa se tada i preporuca OGTT. 

Ako se radi prerano test moze ispasti dobar i trudnica misli da je sve ok,a secer kasnije mozda pocne rasti,a nece ni znati.
Naravno,moze saznat kad se skuzi da je dijete preveliko ili se kolicina plodne vode povecala,ali tada je secer vec neko dulje vrijeme bio visok.

Ako postoje indikacije,naravno,preporuca se i ranije napravit test.

Meni je recimo raden u 10.tjednu i bio je ok. Sad sam u 17 i tek je sad secer poceo divljat. Tako da opet moram na testiranje.

----------


## sb1977

Ja sam sad 8 tj i doktor me je već poslao na OGTT. Mislila sam sutra to obaviti ali sam sva u strahu jer inače ne podnosim šećer, ne mogu popiti ni čašu vode sa žličicom šećera. Uz to još mi je ujutro i jako muka ako odmah nešto ne pojedem. I onda još vidim da to baš i nema neke koristi ovo rano radit.
Znam da mi ne možete nešto pomoći ali moram vam se izjadati.

----------


## Danka_

> I onda još vidim da to baš i nema neke koristi ovo rano radit.


ako postoje indikacije, naravno da ima koristi. vecini trudnica se gestacijski dijabetes javlja u drugom trimestru, ali to ne znaci da do njega ne moze doci  i puno ranije. bolje je provjeriti na vrijeme.  :Smile:

----------


## Nina

Evo me maloprije od dijabetologa. Dobila sam inzulin  :Crying or Very sad:  
Tek sam u 19.tj. Nisam ocekivala bas tako rano. 
4 puta dnevno se moram pikat i 6 puta mjerit secer.
Sva sam deprimirana...a znam da nema druge nego prihvatit.

----------


## Jenz

*Nina* a zašto su te odmah stavili na inzulin? Ja sam i u prošloj i u ovoj trudnoći na dijabetičkoj dijeti i šećer mi je totalno ok, doduše, meni je bio poremećen samo nakon opterećenja, inače je dobar, ali ipak.... 

Ne budi deprimirana, znam curu koja je u trećoj trudnoći (sve sa gest.dijabetesom) dobila inzulin, isto se pika kao i ti i šećer joj je odličan, kaže, da je znala da će biti tako, tražila bi inzulin i u prethodnima. Nije to tako dramatično, bitno da ti i beba budete dobro i da ti gestac. dijabetes na prijeđe u tip 2.

 :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## rena7

Nina vjeruj da će sve biti ok. Stres može samo pogoršati stanje. Sretno i čuvajte se!   :Heart:

----------


## Nina

Hvala vam cure  :Kiss:  

Nisu me odmah stavili na inzulin,drzala sam ja vec duze vrijeme dijetu,no vrijednosti su bile sve gore.

I u prvoj trudnoci sam spricala inzulin,pa sam i ocekivala da ce opet biti tako,samo sam se nadala da nece ovako rano.

No,kako mi je i dijabetologinja rekla,bolje za bebu da je secer dobar,makar za to bio potreban inzulin,nego da je izlozena visokom seceru.

----------


## sb1977

pametne moje rodice,
kao prvo preživjela sam ispijanje one odvratne otopine i napravila OGTT
rezultati su:
4,8 - na tašte
7,8 - nakon 30min
7,7 - nakon 60min
5,6 - nakon 120 min
e sad, prema ovim prijašnjim postovima ispada da je to ok, ali meni piše da je referentna vrijednost i nakon 120 min do 5? (krv iz prsta, mjereno aparatićem)
kod doktora idem tek za 8 dana pa bih voljela da mi kažete svoje mišljenje.
hvala!

----------


## Jenz

*sb1977*

rezultat ti je odličan i nemaš razloga za brigu!   :Love:

----------


## sb1977

super, hvala ti *jenz* na brzom odgovoru.   :Kiss:

----------


## tocekica

ja sam malo zbunjena sa tim testom.na tašte sam imala 4.6 a 2 sata nakon ispijanja otopine(koja mi je fino otvorila apetit) 2.4?kaj nije to malo prenisko?

----------


## Jenz

2 sata nakon glukoze *2.4*?!?!?  :shock:   :shock: 

ni to nije dobro.....  ajde ti provjeri to sa dijabetologom

----------


## tocekica

otisla sam kod svoje dr(opce, jer mi je gin na godisnjem) sa nalazima pa mi je rekla da je sve ok(blaga hipoglikemija) i da samo moram cesce jesti.sutra idem kod ginica pa da vidim kaj ce mi ona reci-ja bih najradije isla ponovno na test.

----------


## tocekica

gin mi je rekla da je sve ok i da je takav nalaz uredan. glavno da nije previsok.

----------


## rena7

Moj ogtt je u petak pokazao 8,4. Uf, zabrinuta sam. Danas idem kod ginekologa. Kako stvari stoje- idem u bolnicu   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Indi

*rena*, nadam se da ipak nećeš ostati u bolnici i da će sve biti u redu.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## rena7

Indi hvala ti,


eto vratila sam se sa pregleda. Ipak sutra idem u bolnicu   :Sad:

----------


## Indi

Baš mi je žao, ali se nadam da će ti brzo sve dovesti u normalu i da si brzo nazad.  :Love:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## rena7

Haj, evo me nazad.

Profil je ok. Preporučuje se stroga dijeta. Nadam se da ćemo zaista izbjeći inzulin.

Jooooj te kile, hm... za poludit! Hvala Bogu na bolničkoj prehrani, za 2 dana smršavila sam 1,5 kg   :Wink:  


Hvala na podršci!

----------


## Mali Vrag

Mene doc isto poslao na OGTT.... i ostala sam presretna nakon nalaza... (inače familijarni diabetes- baka po mami....) .. U 24.tjednu, venski nalaz... 
natašte 4,0, pod opterećenjem nakon 120min  4,2...   :D  
Hba1c = 5,7 

Rekla sam da ću se prištekat na čokoladu kako brzo apsorbiram šećer...   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Nina

Bas cudno,ja imam gestacijski dijabetes,pikam si inzulin 3 x dnevno i moj hba1c je cijelo vrijeme 5,1. Prije 2 dana cak 4,9.

----------


## Jenz

> Bas cudno,ja imam gestacijski dijabetes,pikam si inzulin 3 x dnevno i moj hba1c je cijelo vrijeme 5,1. Prije 2 dana cak 4,9.


možda je kod tebe u pitanju ipak samo intolerancija na glukozu?

i mene su zbog prve trudnoće, odmah u drugoj spičili da se vodim kao gest. dijabetes, a u biti mi je šećer bio povišen samo na OGTT-u, profil skroz uredan....

hba1c uvijek uredan
čak su mi radili i onu 24-satnu proteinouriu i sve školski

pa svejedno

ipak, isplati se paziti i kontrolirati zbog malih anđela, a u krajnjem slučaju i zbog nas danas-sutra, zar ne?   :Love:

----------


## melani

cure, zbunjena sam - u 31. tjednu radila ogtt nalaz: natašte 4,3; nakon 12o min. i glukoze 7,2. Ginić mi predlaže dijetu i kontrolu za mjesec dana, dok dr. opće prakse kaže da nema mjesta panici i savjetuje i dalje raznovrsnu prehranu u 5 manjih obroka. Što mislite vi sa sličnim iskustvima, jel imam razloga za brigu? :? Napomena: sada sam u 32. tjednu i + 10 kg.

----------


## Jenz

> cure, zbunjena sam - u 31. tjednu radila ogtt nalaz: natašte 4,3; nakon 12o min. i glukoze 7,2. Ginić mi predlaže dijetu i kontrolu za mjesec dana, dok dr. opće prakse kaže da nema mjesta panici i savjetuje i dalje raznovrsnu prehranu u 5 manjih obroka. Što mislite vi sa sličnim iskustvima, jel imam razloga za brigu? :? Napomena: sada sam u 32. tjednu i + 10 kg.


nemaš razloga za brigu, ne kužim dijetu, budući ti je nalaz uredan   :Love:

----------


## rena7

Ovdje sam dosta pisala o ogtt-u i mojim problemima. I sada evo nove informacije. Prije sam radila ogtt, profil i sve ostale pretrage u xy gradu.  Čak sam par dana i odležala u bolnici, radila sam profil. Nalazi su malo bili ok, malo ne. Nisam završila na inzulinu, a dijete sam se pridržavala hm... a valjda jesam, šta ja znam. 

I sada, iznenađenje! Preselili smo se u Rijeku. Tu sam radila ogtt i naravno sve ostale pretrage. Dva dana sam ležala na patologiji trudnoće. Pregledali su me od glave do pete. I moji svi nalazi su uredni. Doktor je ostao u čudu, kako se to u xy radi ogtt, jesu li vadili krv iz prsta ili iz vene, zašto su mi pisali gestacijski dijabetes, jesu li radili profile.... ma sve me je ispitao i ne može vjerovati kako ljudi u xy nisu znali očitati moj nalaz. 

Došao je do zaključka da su mi krv vadili iz prsta, a ne iz vene. Prema mišljenju doktora u Ri to su dvije različite stvari, odnosno različite su vrijednosti koje se toleriraju. 

Završilo se je na način da se je doktor nasmijao, rekao da nemam dijabetes, a ni netoleranciju na glukozu, pozdravio me je i otpustio kući.... do termina za porod.

E sada, tko je u pravu- nemam pojma. Smiješno mi je, stvarno. 

Dakle cure, ne dajte se uplašiti kao ja. Sretno!

----------


## Jenz

iz prsta, ili vene, nebitno, ako ti je nakon 2 h razina GUK-a bila 9 (ako se ne varam)... to nije za igru

imaš net, dostupni su ti podaci, pa eto.... 

u svakom slučaju, budi na oprezu   :Love:

----------


## melani

nemaš razloga za brigu, ne kužim dijetu, budući ti je nalaz uredan   :Love: [/quote]

Hvala Jenz na utješnim rječima

----------


## rena7

> iz prsta, ili vene, nebitno, ako ti je nakon 2 h razina GUK-a bila 9 (ako se ne varam)... to nije za igru


Vidiš Jenz baš za to se uhvatio prof. dr. u Rijeci. Kaže da je bitno, itekako bitno. Ne znam stvarno, ne znam. Nemam volje kopati po netu. Šta je tu je. Još malo i evo mog djeteta- valjda ćemo izgurati još koji tjedan. Na kilaži je dobio normalno, ni puno, ni malo. To mi je isto važno. Jer, dijabetes može uzrokovati manjak plodne vode, zastoj u rastu bebe, ali i preveliku težinu bebe. Kod nas je hvala Bogu sve ok.

Joj još maloooo   :Love:

----------


## Jenz

> Jenz prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> iz prsta, ili vene, nebitno, ako ti je nakon 2 h razina GUK-a bila 9 (ako se ne varam)... to nije za igru
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vidiš Jenz baš za to se uhvatio prof. dr. u Rijeci. Kaže da je bitno, itekako bitno. Ne znam stvarno, ne znam. Nemam volje kopati po netu. Šta je tu je. Još malo i evo mog djeteta- valjda ćemo izgurati još koji tjedan. Na kilaži je dobio normalno, ni puno, ni malo. To mi je isto važno. Jer, dijabetes može uzrokovati manjak plodne vode, zastoj u rastu bebe, ali i preveliku težinu bebe. Kod nas je hvala Bogu sve ok.
> ...


znam, ju sam u obje trudnoće imala gest.dijab. a nikad mi vrijednost, ni iz prsta aparatićem nije bila 9, uvijek manja,,,

u svakom slučaju, sretno i lagan porod i slatku bebice ti želim!!   :Love:

----------


## dorotea24

Cure ja imam blagu intoleranciju no ipak malo gricnem slatkoga. Jeste se vi baš potpuno odrekli? Ajme sada me panika uhvatila dok ovo čitam, a nisam stekla takav dojam od doktora. Naime, rekao mi je da pripazim na slatko, a ja se onda malo osladim sa komadićem nečega i ne pretjerujem. Jel to treba apsolutno i potpuno izaciti. Joj zlo mi je sada kada pomislim da ne radim dobro  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## dorotea24

Joj sada me stvarno panika uhvatila. Nalaz nakon opterećenja mi je bio 8.3, a ja nisam potpuno slatko izbacila.

----------


## rena7

> Joj sada me stvarno panika uhvatila. Nalaz nakon opterećenja mi je bio 8.3, a ja nisam potpuno slatko izbacila.



Ma kakva panika? Nemaš razloga za paniku. Govorim ti iz vlastitog iskustva. Nema to baš veze isključivo sa slatkim. Puno drugih namirnica tu igra ulogu- npr. ugljikohidrati koji se brzo apsorbiraju, ako sam dobro shvatila mog ginekologa. 

Tvoj ginekolog će te upozoriti na pretrage koje dalje trebaš ili ne trebaš obaviti, bez brige. Iako, nije mi baš previše jasno, tko je stručnjak za dijabetes ginekolog ili dijabetolog??? Ja sam na kraju trudnoće, kao što sam već pisala, no da mi je moj ginekolog preporučio inzulin, bez savjetovanja sa dijabetologom ne bi pristala uzimati ga. 

Uostalom, vidiš kako se teče moja priča. Imam šećer- nemam šećer, bla bla bla...... Istina i ja sam bila u panici, no vjeruj, nije mi pomoglo. Možda mi je samo podiglo tlak   :Laughing:  

Čuvaj se, ali polakoooo, bez panike   :Heart:

----------


## dorotea24

hvala  :Kiss:

----------


## Nina

Dorotea,nemoj se toliko opterecivat. Naravno da ces pazit sto i koliko jedes,no slatko je ponekad i meni dopusteno,makar sam na inzulinu.

Zastarjele su teorije o potpunom izbacivanju slatkog.

Osim toga,cesto kontroliram secer,pa sam primjetila da ja sasvim dobro podnosim komad kolaca ili komadic cokolade,a izrazito lose reagiram na marmeladu i voce.
No tu postoje individualne razlike.

Mislim da svi povremeno "zgrijese" i to je sasvim normalno dok ostane na POVREMENO. 
Moja dijabetologinja,a i dijabetolog u prosloj trudnoci odmah su mi rekli da je slatko dozvoljeno u malim kolicinama i ako se dobro uplanira.

Npr.lose je pojest rucak i odmah nakon toga slatki desert,logicno.
Previse toga odjednom.
 Bolje je komad slatkog pojesti kao meduobrok. A pogotovo ako prije ili nakon toga krenes u kratku zustiju setnju.
Kretanje puno pomaze u snizavanju secera!

No sad sam oduljila...  :Embarassed:   Al ako imas jos pitanja,samo se javi  :Kiss:

----------


## dorotea24

Nina hvala ti na iscrpnom i utješnom odgovoru!  :Love:  Srce si!
Sada mi je definitivno pao kamen sa srca. Nešto mi je slično govorio i moj tata koji je šećeraš i koji uopće ne želi trošiti trakice na mene jer kao nema potrebe  :Grin:   :Rolling Eyes:  ali nije mi to tako dobro objasnio kao ti. Sada ću pripaziti na ove upute kako jesti slatko što si mi rekla. Logično mi sve zvuči zapravo.
Hvala još jedanputa  :Kiss:

----------


## ma-ma

može li se umjesto ambulantnog mjerenja oggt-a taj test napraviti doma? meni je ginička rekla da mogu posuditi susjedov mjerač i izmjeriti vrijednost na tašte, pojesti sendvić i popiti sok te nakon 2 sata ponovno izmjeriti.
 :?

----------


## Nina

Teoretski bi se moglo. Na taj nacin mozes OTPRILKE vidjet kakav ti je secer.

No svako smatram da je bolje i sigurnije napravit pravi OGTT!

----------


## Diami

Poanta ogtt-a je da ae mjeri na tašte i onda nakon dva sata nakom točno određenog opterećenja. Onda se vrijednosti koje se dobiju nakon dva sata mogu uspoređivati s referentnim vrijednostima. Ovako ako se pojede sendvič i popije sok, može se okvirno vidjeti kako organizam reagira, ali to nije točno ili mjerodavno, jer ovisi npr. o veličini sendviča, sastavu, količini šečera u soku...

----------


## Jenz

> *Poanta ogtt-a je da ae mjeri na tašte i onda nakon dva sata nakom točno određenog opterećenja. Onda se vrijednosti koje se dobiju nakon dva sata mogu uspoređivati s referentnim vrijednostima*. Ovako ako se pojede sendvič i popije sok, može se okvirno vidjeti kako organizam reagira, ali to nije točno ili mjerodavno, jer ovisi npr. o veličini sendviča, sastavu, količini šečera u soku...


točno, potpisujem u cijelosti

*doro*

ako ti je nalaz nakon 2 sata bio 8,3 - to nije zanemarivo, svakako prati i provjeri, a možeš me i zvrcnuti, znaš da sam ja u obje trudnoće imala gestacijski dijabetes

 :Love:

----------


## Pepita

...ja opet ja OGTT čisto iz mjera predostrožnosti.

Prvi sam radila tamo oko 20. tjedna trudnoće. Prije zasićenosti glukozom 4,2 a poslije 4,4. Znači nalaz bio super.

I sad u 33. tjednu moram opet to odraditi. Ginićka preporuča jer baka po mami veliki šećeraš.

----------


## Nina

Super ti je ginicka! Bolje jos jednom provjerit. 
20 tj. je ionako bio malo prerano za OGTT.

Drzim fige za super nalaz  :Kiss:

----------


## Jenz

> Super ti je ginicka! Bolje jos jednom provjerit. 
> 20 tj. je ionako bio malo prerano za OGTT.
> 
> Drzim fige za super nalaz


pa meni je OGTT u drugoj trudnoći rađen već u 11. tj., dakle, ako postoje sumnje zbog dijabetesa u obitelji, 20. tjedan nije rano

i ja držim fige za ponovno dobar nalaz!   :Love:

----------


## Nina

Ma nije rano,moze se napravit,samo je pitanje koliko je pouzdan.

I meni je raden oko 10tj. koliko se sjecam i bio je dobar. 
No nakon toga je secer sve vise ludovao dok nisam u 19 tj. morala pocet s inzulinom.

Da sam se pouzdala samo u prvi nalaz... :/

----------


## Jenz

*Nina*

izdrži još malo   :Love:

----------


## Shireen

Bok cure!

Evo i mene sa poznatom dilemom. Koliko god je vaših odgovora, i dalje mi nije jasan moj OGTT nalaz, jer vidim da skoro svaki doktor ima drugo mišljenje!
Dakle, nalaz mi je ovakav: 
0' - 4.0, 30' - 7.8, 60' - 6.5 i 120' - 6.9.

Moja mi je gin rekla da pripazim na prehranu (inače nisam dobila puno kila, tj. 6 kg za 28 tjedana) jer da mi je šećer malo povišen. Kada sam pitala kolika je gornja granica, ona mi je odgovorila 6.0.

Šta vi mislite? Naravno da ću pripaziti što jedem, odnosno smanjiti unos slatkoga, ali ono što mene više zanima jest imam li povišen šećer ili ne?!

----------


## iva_luca

> .....Dakle, nalaz mi je ovakav: 
> 0' - 4.0, 30' - 7.8, 60' - 6.5 i 120' - 6.9.
> 
> Moja mi je gin rekla da pripazim na prehranu (inače nisam dobila puno kila, tj. 6 kg za 28 tjedana) jer da mi je šećer malo povišen. Kada sam pitala kolika je gornja granica, ona mi je odgovorila 6.0.....


Ja sam do 16 tjedna dobila 3 kg a do 20 tjedna još 3 kg! I zato me dr. poslao na OGTT. Vrijednost natašte bila je 4.1. a nakon opterećenja bila je 6.1. 
Kako u široj obitelji imam dijabetologa, dobila sam tumačenje da se radi o poremećaju glikemije (kao najblažem obliku od 6.1 do 7.0.) i da nema mjesta panici. Preporučeno mi je da kontroliram unos kalorija, da izbacim šećer te da vodim računa o unosu ugljikohidrata i posebno za mene, da smanjim unos fruktoze (ja sam inače manijak za voće, mogu ga jesti u neograničenim količinama i u svako doba dana i noći). 
Rezultat - sada sam u 24 tjednu i prirast težine se smanjio....u zadnjih 4 tjedna dobila sam 1 kg što je očekivano.

----------


## Shireen

Iva_luca, hvala ti. 
Sada mi je puno jasnija moja situacija, i vidim da nema mjesta panici i da će sve biti OK budem li se pridržavala savjeta.

----------


## r_i_t_a

da ne otvaram novu temu pitat ću ovdje.
..dobila sam uputnicu da u splitu na križinama radim ogtt,zanima me trudnice iz splita koje su ga radile kada treba doći.gdje je otprilike treba li šta nosit sa sobom i koliko traje.  :Kiss:

----------


## Pepita

*r_i_t_a* imaš pp

----------


## leonisa

> *r_i_t_a* imaš pp


a zasto to ne napises ovdje na topic tako da i druge trudnice dobiju info?  :Wink:

----------


## Blekonja

r_i_t_a ja nisam trudnica, ali sam vadila OGTT u tri točke (tako mi je pisalo na uputnici) meni je vađena krv u tri navrata, a prije toga sam popila limunadu s puno cukra. 

To ti je u bolnici na Križinama odmah kod glavnog ulaza prvo skretanje na desno, prolaziš odmah do prodavaonice pomagala pa ispod parkirališta opet desno (nadam se da si donekle skužila). To ti je Klinika za dijabetes. Došla sam oko 08 sati i bila gotova tek oko 13,00 sati. Moraš ponijeti svoj limun!!!!

I još jedna stvar------ meni su trebale DVIJE ISTE uputnice, jedna za ove gospođe šta ti vade krv, a druga za laboratorij u koji to ide!!! 

Eto nadam se da sam ti donekle pomogla!!

----------


## leonisa

> a prije toga sam popila limunadu s puno cukra


ajme majko da je meni bilo piti ijednom u ovi xy godina limunadu sa secerom  :Sad:  

iako i dalje mislim da nisi pila limunadu vec glukozu (mislim 70g) na 2,5dl vode u koju su ti stavili limun, eto da bi bilo pitkije.

moj savjet- exiraj. ne razmisljaj vec samo eksiraj.  :Smile:

----------


## r_i_t_a

puno hvala na informacijama.ja se nikako odlučit kada da odem.i još ništa ne jesti,a ja bi i slona pojela..uf  :Grin:

----------


## Pepita

> Pepita prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> *r_i_t_a* imaš pp
> 
> 
> a zasto to ne napises ovdje na topic tako da i druge trudnice dobiju info?


Zato što je nebitno i jednim dijelom nevezano za temu.

----------


## Blekonja

je to je bila glukoza sa liumunom, ali lakše mi je to bilo tako nazvati!!!

----------


## ANA132

Obzirom da još nisam radila OGTT, zanima me da li se mora najaviti u Vuk Vrhovec za OGTT, ili samo se dođe natašte i prime te kad dođeš na red??

----------


## r_i_t_a

evo izvještaj za trudnice koje moraju u Splitu na ogtt.
bolnica križine-radno vrijeme od 8-16
ponjeti svoj limun!!!!!!!!!
čekanje par min.te vađenje krvi iz prsta
popije se voda sa limunom i glukozom,negdje 2,5 dl---ništa strašno,s obzirom da je bilo na tašte to mi je dobro došlo  :Grin:  
nakon toga sjedenje u čekaonici 2 sata
ponovno vađenje krvi iz prsta-mislim bockanje i gotovo :D  :D 
rezultati odmah moj je *6,1* mislim da je ok.

pohvale osoblju i sestrama svi su fini,a da vidite kliniku,ostala sam  :shock: 
sve super sređeno,odvojen dio sa velikom plazmom i finim stolicama-super.
samo wc odudara ali to je tako
to je to ...pozdrav

----------


## Blekonja

je draga r_i_t_a sve je upravo tako kako si i opisala, a osoblje je stvarno odlično i te dvi-tri ure stvarno prođe brzo!!! Pozz tetama na klinici za dijabetes!

----------


## Dream_

Evo i moj današnji OGTT nalaz:
natašte   4,86 (ref 4,2-6,4) (krv iz vene)
 30 min   8,3  (ref <8 )   :? (krv iz vene)
 60 min 12,2  (ref <8 )   :? :? :? (krv iz prsta jer venu više nisu mogli pogoditi)
120 min  6,3  (ref <8 )  (krv iz prsta)

Brinu me ovih 8,3 i 12,2, naravno. Jel ima to kakve veze??

I da, glukoza u mokraći prije opterećenja piše norm (ref.interval neg.), a nakon 120 min točno ovako "56mmol/l; ++++" (ref . interval neg.). Šta to znači?

Nalaz su mi iz laba poslali mailom, tako da nisam s nekim stručnim prokomentirala. Idem mom doku opće  prakse sutra popodne, a kod gin. u petak zajedno s ostalim nalazima (KKS i urin).
Inače, danas sam na točno 25+0, a u zadnjih mjesec dana sam dobila 3 kg   :Rolling Eyes:   , od početka ukupno 5.

Helpppppp

----------


## Jenz

nalaz ti je ok, ne bediraj se   :Love:  

nek te ne brinu vrijednosti nakon 30 i 60 min, tada još raste, bitan je onaj natašte i nakon 120 min

----------


## Nina

Ja se bas i nebih slozila. 

Ja redovito moram mjerit secer i to-prije jela i sat vremena nakon jela. Dakle vrlo je vazna upravo ta vrijednost nakon sat vremena.

Stanje nije alarmantno,ali je secer ipak malo povisen.

----------


## Jenz

> Ja se bas i nebih slozila. 
> 
> Ja redovito moram mjerit secer i to-prije jela i sat vremena nakon jela. Dakle vrlo je vazna upravo ta vrijednost nakon sat vremena.
> 
> Stanje nije alarmantno,ali je secer ipak malo povisen.


čuj, i ja sam imala gestacijski u obje trudnoće

ne slažem se s tobom, ali eto, nek sama procjeni, odnosno nek joj doktor objasni

----------


## Dream_

Dok. i sestra od opće prakse kažu da nije ništa strašno. Glukoza u mokraći je zato što se na taj način glukoza izlučuje ako je ima previše u krvi (a u određeno vrijeme mi je i bilo tako). Sve bi bilo skroz OK da nisam trudna i ne bi trebalo ništa posebno poduzimati. Ovako kaže da će me gin. vjerojatno staviti na dijetu i nakon nekog vremena ponovo poslati na OGTT. Osim toga, neki rade OGTT sa samo 2 vađenja krvi (na početku natašte  i na kraju nakon 120 min) i kao referentne uzimaju samo te vrijednosti. Da sam išla na takav test za ovo nakon 30 i nakon 60 min ne bi niti znala. 
Javim sutra što će reći dr.gin.

----------


## india

> Osim toga,cesto kontroliram secer,pa sam primjetila da ja sasvim dobro podnosim komad kolaca ili komadic cokolade,a izrazito lose reagiram na marmeladu i voce.
> No tu postoje individualne razlike.
> 
> Mislim da svi povremeno "zgrijese" i to je sasvim normalno dok ostane na POVREMENO. 
> Moja dijabetologinja,a i dijabetolog u prosloj trudnoci odmah su mi rekli da je slatko dozvoljeno u malim kolicinama i ako se dobro uplanira.
> 
> Npr.lose je pojest rucak i odmah nakon toga slatki desert,logicno.
> Previse toga odjednom.
>  Bolje je komad slatkog pojesti kao meduobrok. A pogotovo ako prije ili nakon toga krenes u kratku zustiju setnju.
> Kretanje puno pomaze u snizavanju secera!


meni je nalaz nakon 120 min bio prošli tjedan 8,4. e sad, jako me zbunjuje sve to u vezi dijete. npr sestra koja mi je objašnjavala što dalje rekla je da moram pojest min 1/2 kg voća dnevno, a ako mi baš dođe za slatkim (srećom sam slani tip   :Razz:  ) neka ne jedem slatko kao samostalni komad hrane između obroka već da manje pojedem ručka npr odnosno da se ne prejedem i da onda uzmem komad kolača ili kaj mi već dođe. Očito da je to sve individualno  :? 

Moram raditi mali profil za 2 tjedna. Uopće ne znam kak se vi solo bockate. Meni je to  :shock:  a bogme i mm-u...

----------


## Danka_

india, pretpostavljam da si samo na dijeti, tj. da ne uzimas inzulin. U tom slucaju imas manje slobode kad je u pitanju izbor hrane, jer ovisis samo o vlastitom pankreasu koji ipak ne radi optimalno, plus ne mozes "popravljati" hiperglikemije korekcijskim dozama inzulina.

Savjet oko vremena uzimanja slatkog nije u suprotnosti s ovim sto kaze Nina. Naime, njoj (koja je, koliko se sjecam, ipak na inzulinu) su rekli da ne pojede odjednom cijeli rucak pa onda jos i desert, nego da desert jede kao medjuobrok, nakon sto je prosao tzv. postprandijalni pik, tj. normalni i ocekivani skok secera odmah nakon jela. A tebi je receno da smanjis kolicinu ugljikohidrata iz rucka, pa umjesto toga uzmes slatko ako zelis. Savjet koji si dobila nije los jer na taj nacin barem izbjegavas visak kalorija, za razliku od prve situacije. Samo u tom slucaju vazno je znati tocno koliko ugljikohidrata ces izbaciti iz rucka, a koliko pojesti u slatkisu... sto sumnjam da su objasnili. Tako da se moze desiti da uzimanjem slatkisa umjesto dijela ugljikohidrata napumpas taj postprandijalni pik na previsoke vrijednosti. Opet, ako uzmes slatko kao medjuobrok, moze se ponovno desiti skok nakon sto to pojedes, a to ti nije cilj... 

Iskreno, da imam inzulin-neovisan gestacijski dijabetes potpuno bih zaboravila na slatko dok sam trudna, zapravo bi mi tako bilo lakse. Ali nemoj ovo shvatiti kao univerzalni savjet, i oprosti ako zvuci patronizirajuce. I osobno mislim da je pola kile voca malo previse, jer voce prilicno efikasno podize secer. Doduse, to ovisi o vrsti voca (npr. grozdje, smokve i donekle banane su pune glukoze, ali nekima i pola jabuke pojedeno u "krivom" trenutku moze znatno povisiti secer).

Sto se pikanja tice, nazovi ljekarnu u klinici Vuk Vrhovac i pitaj ih prodaju li posebno lancetar (ako si u Zg) - obicno se lancetar dobije kao dodatna oprema uz glukometar, pa ne znam moze li se kupiti odvojeno. Puno je jednostavnije pikati se tako nego iglama.

----------


## Nina

Ma Danka evo ti jedan   :Kiss:  
Obozavam kad ljudi imaju pojma o onom o cemu pisu,a iz tvojih postova se to lijepo vidi  :Smile:

----------


## india

*Danka_* evo ti jedan   :Kiss:   i od mene. kad čitam tvoj post vidim da mi gore nitko zapravo ništa nije objasnio. fakat moram dobro pročeprkat net...

ovo s izbacivanjem slatkog u potpunosti uopće ne zvući patronizirajuće, naprotiv, i slažem se skroz da je tako najlakše i tako i namjeravam učiniti do kraja.

----------


## sb1977

Cure može savjet?
Radila sam jučer OGTT i nalaz je slijedeći:
0' 6.2
30' 9.2
60' 8.0
120' 6.7
Krv iz prsta, mjereno aparatićem.
Naravno najviše me brine ovaj na tašte.
Pošto tek u ponedjeljak idem kod gin a znam da vas ima pravo stručnih, što mislite?
Hvala.

----------


## sb1977

Nisam dobila nikakav odgovor vidim pa vam javim sutra što mi je gin rekla.
A baš me zanimalo vaše mišljenje da li bi to mogao biti gest. dijabetes.

----------


## Diami

Za gest. dijabetes ne znam, eventualno intolerancija na glukozu. Ovaj na tašte je relativno visok, taman negdje oko granice. 

Zato ti vjerojatno nitko ni ne odgovara, jer je onako - granično. A ovisi i o tvom labu - što su oni napisali kao referentne vrijednosti?

Stoga - najbolje će ti reći doktor.

----------


## sb1977

Ma sigurno zog toga ne odgovaraju, a i mislila sam na intoleranciju samo sam malo zbrkala pojmove.
Uglavnom, gin je rekla da je to dobro za trudnicu, sve super. Inače sam 28+4 trudna i na +11 kg.
Hvala Diami.

----------


## keti

Cure,

Danas sam dobila svoj OGTT nalaz. Glukoza u krvi mi je ok.
0= 3,84
30min=6,4
60min= 7,6
120min=6,0
Sve je unutar referentnih vrijednosti, natašte ček nešto ispod.
Ono što me zbunjuje je vrijednost glukoze u urinu nakon 120 min koja bi trebala biti negativna, a u mom nalazi iznosi 6 mmol/l. da li bih se trebala zabrinuti ili poduzeti nešto- kod gin. idem tek za 7 dana.
A do tada...

Zna li netko nešto više o ovome?

----------


## keti

Nitko?

----------


## Dream_

To je bilo i kod mene.
Glukoza u urinu ti znači da je u nekom trenutku ipak bilo previše glukoze u krvi  i da ju inzulin nije mogao svu preraditi pa je prijeđen bubrežni prag i glukoza se krenula izlučivati urinom (nadam se da sam dobro zapamtila objašnjenje).
Budući da su meni ove vrijednosti nakon 30 i 60 min bile dosta povišene (8,3 i 12,2 a max je 8 ), doktor je rekao da ponovim test nakon 30 dana i da smanjim ugljikohidrate (pogotovo slatko).

----------


## Dream_

I da, zaboravila sam reći, mislim da se ne trebaš brinuti  :Smile:

----------


## ANA132

Ovo što je Dream napisala za glukozu u urinu nakon 120 min je isto što su i meni rekli u laboratoriju i da to nije razlog za nikakvu brigu, i da je bitna glukoza u krvi na početku i nakon 120 min, neki laboratorij niti ne rade mjerenje u 30 i 90 min

----------


## keti

Thanks,

sad mi je lakše.  :Kiss:

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Nisam nažalost još trudnica ali prije MPOa morala odraditi OGTT! 
nalaz mi je:
NT 5,1
nakon 120 min - 3,96  :? 
Nisam između jela, pila, mokrila bla bla....pa mi nije jasno kako nakon onog slatkog užasa meni glukoza niža nego na tašte! I da, večer prije nisam ništa jela slatko niti općenito volim slatko??? Ako itko zna...samo dajte!!   :Grin:

----------


## mvrcelj

drage moje1
evo i ja imam pitanja kad je rijec o OGTT-u!
negdje sam na netu citala da on ovisi o o tome sto se vecer prije jelo i kada odnosno u koju uru! Ja sam vecer prije oko 9 jela kumpirice i meso ispod peke, pa lipo posli jedan "ledeni vjetar" i zatim malo smokava :shock: ,naravno ne opterecujuci se da bi to moglo ista utjeat na danasnji OGTT i jutros na taste iz vene 4,4
                                                  iz vene nakon 30 min. 8.2
                                                  iz vene nakon 60 min. 9,8
                                                  iz prstica nakon 120 min,5,6
GUM iako je prva bila na taste ne pise nista nego samo pise nakon 120 min. pozitivna... :? 
teta doktorica u laboratoriju je rekla da nije dobro, nakon cega sam odletila svome privatnom Dr.-u koji je samo rekao da se vidimo kako je planirano za 7 dana i da samo ne jedem slatko!  
zanima me iako ste vec puno pisali o tome kakvo je vase misljenje obzirom na iskustva koja imate!
samo da naglasim da nitko u familiji nema dijabetes a ja sam u 28 tjednu i udebljala se 7 kg!
hvala vam svima unaprijed i saljem vam veliku   :Kiss:

----------


## ole

Imam jedno pitanje samo da mi potvrdite, u koji tjedan je najbolje uraditi Ogtt!!!

Hvala

----------


## ANA132

> drage moje1
> evo i ja imam pitanja kad je rijec o OGTT-u!
> negdje sam na netu citala da on ovisi o o tome sto se vecer prije jelo i kada odnosno u koju uru! Ja sam vecer prije oko 9 jela kumpirice i meso ispod peke, pa lipo posli jedan "ledeni vjetar" i zatim malo smokava :shock: ,naravno ne opterecujuci se da bi to moglo ista utjeat na danasnji OGTT i jutros na taste iz vene 4,4
>                                                   iz vene nakon 30 min. 8.2
>                                                   iz vene nakon 60 min. 9,8
>                                                   iz prstica nakon 120 min,5,6
> GUM iako je prva bila na taste ne pise nista nego samo pise nakon 120 min. pozitivna... :? 
> teta doktorica u laboratoriju je rekla da nije dobro, nakon cega sam odletila svome privatnom Dr.-u koji je samo rekao da se vidimo kako je planirano za 7 dana i da samo ne jedem slatko!  
> zanima me iako ste vec puno pisali o tome kakvo je vase misljenje obzirom na iskustva koja imate!
> ...






Po meni mislim da ti je nalaz odličan, a št se tiče dobivenih kilograma pa to je školski,ja sam u 28tj. bila na +12 kg

----------


## Nina

*Ole* izmedu 24. i 28. tjedna.  :Kiss:

----------


## mvrcelj

ANA132
hvala ti puno...ne znam zasto me ona G.... laborantica toliko prepala ako se u nekim laboratorijima krv vadi samo dva puta, sto znaci da mi se ovo na sat vrimena ne bih ni pokazalo. No medjutim negdi sam citala da laboratoriji specijalizirani bas za dijabetes i vade krv 4 puta...valjda ima razloga za to! u svakom slucaju me to izludilo i jedva cekam sridu da odem u svog Dr-a pa da ga dobro izmaltretiram oko toga. a do tada, jadna moram apstinirat od slatkoga...joooooj, a to mi je tako tesko,bas mi fali ono malcice, dnevno doza slatkoga

----------


## ANA132

Ja sam radila OGTT u Domu zdravlja, i vadili su mi krv natašte 4,6 i nakon 120 min 5,6. što se tiče mokraće i meni je nakon 120 min bilo na rezultatu napisalo 1+, pročitaj malo naprijed ti je jedna trudnica  (Dream 20.11) dobro objasnila zašto je tako.
Meni je moja ginekologica pogledala nalaze i rekla da je to sve odlično, i uopće je nije zanimalo kakve su vrijednosti nakon 30 i 60 min.

----------


## ole

*Nina* hvala ti puno  :Kiss:

----------


## bebomanka

Ja nis ne kuzim.. :? 
Ove vase brojcice ne odgovaraju mojima..
Kod mene pise: OGTT 87/153/97
 Po njima je to uredan nalaz..Kako da ja to prevedem u vase brojcice??

Inace,moram ga sad nakon 5 tjedana opet ponoviti jer imam vise plodne vode i bebaca od 2000g. u 31.tjednu T. pa se zele uvjeriti da ipak za to nije razlog secer u krvi..

----------


## MBee

Svoje brojeve podijeli sa 18 i to ti je to.

----------


## MBee

http://www.diabetesbuddies.com/?Page=mmol/l_to_mg/dl

----------


## bebomanka

4,8/8,5/5,3
I koliko je to sad ukupno?

----------


## bebomanka

Nije li to konacno 6,2??

Pa onda je i meni povisen! Ili??

----------


## Nina

Nije. Vrijednosti se ne zbrajaju. Super ti je nalaz!

----------


## Bubica

zamolila me prijateljica da vas priupitam:

Trudna je nekih 12 tjedana, na redovnoj kontroli joj se pojavio šećer u  mokraći. Poslana u laboratorij, ista stvar, iz laboratorija ju poslali na Sv. Duh na hitnu. Tamo rekli da mora napraviti Ogtt koji je pokazao: prvo mjerenje 4,6, nakon 30 min, 6,5, nakon 60 min, 4,7, nakon 120 min 2,9. No, nalaz krvi u mokraci opet 14 necega...

zapravo joj nitko nije objasnio sto to znaci, ali su, kao, zabrinuti...

Ima li tko slicno iskustvo?

----------


## Dream_

Meni se čini da joj je samo zadnja vrijednost nešto snižena. Možda vam pomogne ovaj copy-paste opisa OGTT testa sa stranice laboratorija Breyer
"Opis:
oGTT je test koji pokazuje sposobnost preuzimanja glukoze u organizmu te služi za otkrivanje poremećaja metabolizma šećera. Test traje 2 sata, pa se pripremite da ćete provesti tih 2 sata u našem laboratoriju, Mjeri se razina glukoze u krvi i mokraći u određenim vremenskim razmacima.

1. Kod trudnica: u vremenu: 0 min, 30 min, 60 min, 120 min (mokraća na početku i na kraju testa)
2. Kod ostalih: u vremenu: 0 min i 120 min (mokraća na početku i na kraju testa)

Test se izvodi tako da se krv i mokraća od ispitanika uzmu na početku samog testa te ispitanik zatim popije točnu određenu količinu glukoze otopljene u vodi.

Za izvođenje oGTT-a potrebno je pridržavati se sljedećih pravila:
• Ispitanik mora biti natašte na početku testa
• Ispitanik se ne smije kretati, jer svako kretanje uzrokuje potrošnju glukoze u krvi pa test možda ne pokaže pravo stanje stvari
• Za vrijeme testa se ne smije jesti, piti (čak ni lijek) niti pušiti
• Ne smije se mokriti unutar tih 2 sata, jer ukoliko razina glukoze prijeđe bubrežni prag, ona će se pokazati i u mokraći.

Referentne vrijednosti:
Muškarci i žene:
serum natašte: 4,4 – 6,4 mmol/L
nakon 30 min: ≤8 mmol/L
nakon 60 min: ≤8 mmol/L
nakon 2h: ≤8 mmol/L

Mokraća: u svim uzorcima negativno
Povišeno:
Povišene vrijednosti glukoze u ovom testu upućuju na dijabetes melitus, hiperfunkciju štitnjače, oštećenja jetre ili na celijakiju.
Sniženo:
Snižene vrijednosti oGTT-a mogu se naći u septikemiji, virusnom hepatitisu, raku gušterače, feokromicitomu, hipertiroidizmu, akromegaliji, hiperfunkciji kore nadbubrežne žlijezde, sindromu policističkih jajnika, hiperlipoproteinemiji, hepatocelularnoj degeneraciji, cističnoj fibrozi, talasemiji, cirozi, kroničnom pankreatitisu, akutnom i kroničnom oštećenju bubrega, reumatoidnom artritisu.
Vrijeme određivanja:
Nalaz je gotov isti dan"

----------


## Bubica

hvala ti  :Smile:  

ono sto zbunnjuje je taj nalaz secera u mokraci :/

----------


## bibi33

Cure, možete mi napisati u kojem roku je gotov nalaz ako dođem ujutro vaditi krv na Vuk Vrhovec?

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Baš se nisam obradovala sa ovim Breyerovim objašnjenjem za smanjen šećer nakon 2 h  :/ ...bolesti nabrojene nisu baš krasne osim što sam si pronašla PCOS koji imam...

----------


## mvrcelj

Mokraća: u svim uzorcima negativno 
Povišeno: 
Povišene vrijednosti glukoze u ovom testu upućuju na dijabetes melitus, hiperfunkciju štitnjače, oštećenja jetre ili na celijakiju. 

 :?  :?  :? 
e sad mi nis nije jasno..prethodnom sam napisala svoje vrijednosti i to da imam nakon 2 sata secer u urinu,dobila savjet da se ne zivciram da je sve uredu a ovo.... :?  :?

----------


## bebomanka

Danasnji nalaz OGTT iznosi:
90/206/122 ili 5/11,4/6,7   :/

----------


## pinocchio

s drugog topica



> Radila sam pretragu OGTT jer sam dobila 3,5 kg u mjesec dana i beba je nešto veća od prosjeka.
> Rezultat je ispao
> prvo vađenje: 5,4
> drugo vađenje: 7,7.
> 
> Zanima me da li je rezultat zabrinjavajuć?
> Ginekologica mi je rekla da ću morati na dijetu: smanjiti ugljikohidrate.
> Jasno mi  je da nema više slatkiša, ali u kojoj mjeri smijem jesti kruh, tijesteninu. Molim slično iskustvo te kolika je šansa da se šećer vrati na normalu?
> 
>  :?

----------


## iva_luca

Mitze Katze, na dijetu trebaš, to je sigurno. 
Ja sam svoju prehranu (iako sam imala samo poremećaj glikemije) regulirala prema dijeti koju sam našla na stranicama Poliklinike Harni a vezano upravo uz gestacijski dijabetes.

Milsim da neće biti problem da je kopiram: 

*Jelovnik dnevne prehrane od 1800 kalorija*
(bjelančevine 90 g, masti 75 g, ugljikohidrati 180 g)

*Dnevni jelovnik*

ZAJUTRAK:
	1 kriška kruha (50 g)
 	1 šalica mlijeka (240 g) - dodatak kave po želji!
 	1 mala žličica maslaca (5 g)

DORUČAK:
 	1 kriška kruha (50 g) ili zemička
 	90 g posnog kravljeg sira ili 90 g nemasne salame ili 2 kuhana jaja 
 	1 jabuka ili naranča srednje veličine ili 10 šljiva ili 1 manja kruška

RUČAK:
 	juha čista ili od povrća
 	90 g nemasnog mesa (kuhano ili pečeno) ili 1 manji par hrenovki
 	kuhano povrće: kelj, zelje, kiselo zelje, poriluk, blitva, špinat, mahune, buče itd u količini po želji 
 	1 kriška kruha (50 g) ili umjesto kruha 200 g krumpira ili 200 g tjestenine ili 200 g riže ili 200 g graha
 	3 male žličice ulja za začin jela; umjesto ulja za zamjenu se može uzeti 6 velikih žlica vrhnja

UŽINA:
 	2 jabuke ili naranče srednje veličine ili manji grejp ili 2 manje kruške ili 2 manje breskve

VEČERA:
 	90 g nemasnog mesa ili 130 g posnog kravljeg sira 
 	kuhano povrće (kao za ručak)
 	1 kriška kruha (50 g) ili umjesto kruha 200 g krumpira ili 200 g tjestenine ili 200 g riže ili 200 g žganaca
 	3 male žličice ulja za začin jela

PRIJE SPAVANJA:
 	1 šalica mlijeka ili jogurt

Napomena: 	Sve navedene količine odnose se na kuhane namirnice. 
 	Ne uzeti više od 4 kuhana jaja tjedno! 


Ukupna dnevna količina namirnica:
 	Kruh	200 grama
 	Mlijeko	480 grama
 	Meso	210 grama
 	Voće	300 grama
 	Povrće	po želji
 	Masnoća 	 
 	za začin	35 grama

----------


## bebomanka

Uh..kad gledam po ovoj listi sto se sve smije jesti a ja nisam jela niti pola toga u zadnjih par dana koliko mjerim secer i eto....zavrsila na inzulinu..  :Sad:  
Cure sretno!  :Love:

----------


## ole

> Uh..kad gledam po ovoj listi sto se sve smije jesti a ja nisam jela niti pola toga u zadnjih par dana koliko mjerim secer i eto....zavrsila na inzulinu..  
> Cure sretno!



Ajde, ajde izdrzi jos malo vidi se kraj. Ljubim te draga i da kad ti se rodi beba 
kad je pogledas na sve muke da zaboravis.
reci mi  do kad si pila aspirin 100 ili ga jos pijes ?

----------


## Danka_

Cure, mali savjet vezan za voce: oprezno s njim. Narocito pazite da ne pojedete odjednom vecu kolicinu.

Voce je definitivno zdrava namirnica i nije dobro ne jesti ga, ali iz iskustva znam da u nekim situacijama moze izazvati prilicno veliki skok secera...

----------


## Pepita

> Cure, mali savjet vezan za voce: oprezno s njim. Narocito pazite da ne pojedete odjednom vecu kolicinu.
> 
> Voce je definitivno zdrava namirnica i nije dobro ne jesti ga, ali iz iskustva znam da u nekim situacijama moze izazvati prilicno veliki skok secera...


Slažem se, bolje ga je rasporediti u više manjih obroka dnevno.

----------


## leonisa

ja bi tu dodala i slane stapice i perece. od njih mi je secer skakao samo tako.

----------


## mala dora

Moja dok je na bolovanju i maloprije sam bila na pregledu kod dok koji je mijenja. Uglavnom kada je vidio veličinu mog trbuha i na ultr provjerio težinu bebe ( 3950g )  izgledao je poprilično ljut što me moja dok nije poslala na pretragu OGTT i poslao me sutra da vadim krv. Znala sam da mi je bebač veliki ( upozorila me ), ali me nije bilo strah do sada.
U 11 mj sam vadila krv i na nalazu piše ŠUK 3.7 - da li je to šećer?  I da li me je po tom nalazu trebala poslati na daljnje pretrage? Inače sada sam u 38 tjednu.  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## pinocchio

mala dora, ne znam ti reći je li tvoj nalaz šećera u krvi u granicama normale ili ne ali vjerujem da će ti se javiti cure koje to znaju.
obzirom da si u terminu ne znam zašto je liječnik uznemiren veličinom bebe. nije neobično roditi dijete od 4 i po kile. a da ne govorim o mogućoj pogrešnoj procjeni veličine djeteta. pokušaj to uzeti u obzir i ne brini unaprijed. btw. ako ste ti i tm krupniji onda je za očekivati da je i dijete krupnije.

----------


## Lili75

Curke u guzvi sam i ne stignem iscitavat citav topic. 
Jel mi netko moze pojasnit koliko dugo traje davanje uzorka za OGTT?

Mislim ako mi ga vade odmah i nakon 120 min jel mogu izaci obaviti urinokulturu u drugom domu zdravlja i vratiti se nakon 2 sata ili je potrebno da budem sto mirnija u medjuvremenu (npr. kao kod hormona stitnjace)? 

Mozda pitam glupost ,ali kako mi je hitno da obavim obje pretrage u ovim tjednima blagdana bilo bi mi zgodno da mogu obje u jednom danu jer znam da urinokulturu moram predat do 9h, a do tog doma zdravlja trebam ici autom, a  OGGT mogu radit kod sebe u kvartu. I koliko brzo se dobiju nalazi OGTT-a?

Hvala puno na brzom odgovoru.

----------


## Tatsha

moraš biti mirna, negdje vade krv ne samo na 0 i 120 min, već na svakih pol sata-sat

----------


## Nina

Lili ne smije se hodat , skoknut do ducana i slicno.

----------


## Lili75

Hvala curke pomogle ste mi, onda moram mijenjat plan. Urinokulturu onda rjesavam drugi dan.

Samo mi please javite jel se nalazi dobiju isti dan.

----------

Evo da i ja dam svoj doprinos (poticaj) vezano za povišeni šećer.

Naime, moja NŽ (=najdraža ženica) je na OGTT-u imala blago povišen šećer (čini mi se 7.1). Doktor ju je uopće poslao na OGTT zato jer je prema ultrazvuku beba bila dosta veća od prosjeka (projekcija je bila 4.5 kile). I budući da je moja NŽ sitna i nije htjela na carski, počela je štreberski držati dijetu (uh - radi moralne podrške nisam smio baš pred njom žderat ugljikohidrate pa se pekarnica uz firmu obogatila na meni).

Svakako, rezultat dijete je da je beba pred kraj trudnoće po UZV-u trebala biti 3.5 kile a ne 4.5, iako se na kraju bebač rodio sa 4 kile. Ali budući da je UZV ovako fulao za pola kile, sve mi se čini da bi bebač bez dijete imao između 4.5-5 kila.

Dakle - ako vam je prema UZV-u beba velika, a OGTT pokaže makar blago povišeni šećer - isplati se držati tu dijabetičarsku dijetu! I svi vi tate bodrite ženice da drže dijetu, makar morali poskrivečki nadoknađivati vlastiti šećer u krvi   :Wink:

----------


## leonisa

> Moja dok je na bolovanju i maloprije sam bila na pregledu kod dok koji je mijenja. Uglavnom kada je vidio veličinu mog trbuha i na ultr provjerio težinu bebe ( 3950g )  izgledao je poprilično ljut što me moja dok nije poslala na pretragu OGTT i poslao me sutra da vadim krv. Znala sam da mi je bebač veliki ( upozorila me ), ali me nije bilo strah do sada.
> U 11 mj sam vadila krv i na nalazu piše ŠUK 3.7 - da li je to šećer?  I da li me je po tom nalazu trebala poslati na daljnje pretrage? Inače sada sam u 38 tjednu.


ŠUK je secer u krvi i tvoj je OK. nemas razloga za brigu. on je daleko od povisenog i razloga da je zbog njega beba velika.

kod OGTTa mora se biti pod nadzorom u slucaju reakcije na glukozu (moze ti se mantati, mutti pred ocma, treskavica, slabost....) to su sve iznimne situacje ali bas zbog njih ne napusta se ustanova.

i ja bi uvijek preporucila OGTT 4 vadjenja iz prsta nego dva iz vene. jer zapravo je jedno ovo prvo ogtt.

----------


## katybaj

Šta se tiče OGTT-a bitno je kakva je prehrana bila dan prije vađenja.Ja sam rodila pred dva mjeseca i u trudnoći sam išla na OGTT s tim da mi je nalaz na tašte bio 3,4 a nakon one odvratno slatke tekučine (zadnji) 10,2.Dobila sam objašnjenje da je to intolerancija glukoze a moja cura je imala3400gr kad se rodila.Najmanje 12 sati prije vađenja krvi nesmije se konzumirati hrana a smije se piti samo voda.

----------


## leonisa

u zivotu sam napravila, pa valjda 30 ogtt-a ako ne i vise i ovo je prvi put da cujem tako nesto a i kosi se sa svim znanjem koje imam.

----------


## leonisa

al da, radi se nataste. naravno. takva uputsva i dobjes  :Smile:

----------


## Lili75

Ja odoh sutra ujutro radit OGGT, imat ću pauzu od 12 sata ne jedenja, taman na knap   :Razz:  
Jel smijem piti vodu ujutro?

----------


## Marsupilami

> Najmanje 12 sati prije vađenja krvi nesmije se konzumirati hrana a smije se piti samo voda.


Pa to se zove vadjenje nataste, 12 sati nakon zadnjeg jela.
Dakle navecer se jede oko 20h i onda ujutro nataste se daje krv.

E sada, prehrana dan prije vadjenja, ako se pazi sto se jede samo zbog pretrage pa se smanji unos ugljikohidrata, soli i secera ne bi li se dobio sto nizi rezultat koja je onda svrha?
Mislim ako se poslije pretrage vratis starim navikama to onda nije stvarna slika stanja.

Dakle dan prije se jede najnormalnije, ono sto i inace konzumirate, ako pijete sokove pijte ih i dan prije pretrage, bitno je dobiti stvarno stanje a ne nastimano.

Ja sam u zadnjoj trudnoci zavrsila na inzulinu zbog visokih vrijednosti, sada 5 mjeseci nakon poroda secer se vratio i pretvorio u dijabetes   :Crying or Very sad:  
Nemojte se zafrkavati s time (ovo pisem generalno da se netko ne osjeti prozvanim) i ako nalazi pokazu intoleranciju drzite se strogo dijabeticke dijete.   :Kiss: 


drno svaka cast na podrsci tvojoj NZ   :Love:

----------


## bebomanka

Meni su reklida se zadnjih 8 sati ne smije nista jesti niti piti..
I slazem se da nema svrhe paziti dan prije sto se jede jer to nicemu ne vodi..Ja sam noc prije pojela dobru veceru i nakon nje veliku palacinku sa orasima i slagom i drugi dan su vrijednosti OGTT-a bile uredne...

Na zalost,nekoliko tjedana kasnije smo morali zbog dodatnih simptoma,ponoviti OGTT i onda se ustanovio gast.diabetes pa sam sad na inzulinu..  :Sad:

----------


## leonisa

> katybaj prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Najmanje 12 sati prije vađenja krvi nesmije se konzumirati hrana a smije se piti samo voda.
> 
> 
> Pa to se zove vadjenje nataste, 12 sati nakon zadnjeg jela.
> Dakle navecer se jede oko 20h i onda ujutro nataste se daje krv.


dovraga, zasto su nama onda na odjelu davali vecerni obrok u 10 navecer a vadili nam krv u 7...na taste. svaki bozji dan.
isto tako, secer bi se trebao vratiti u normanu vrijednost 2h nakon jela. ako se ne vrati, postoje odstupanja. 
s druge strane, inzulin se pojacano luci kad se jede (za vrjeme i neposredno nakon obroka) pa ni "gladovanje" nece dati realne rezultate.

(banalan primjer iz zivota- secer mi je skocio na 15 i ja sam gladovala cijeli dan cekajuci da se spusti. nije se spustio. dok nisam nesto pojela. e tad se poceo luciti inzulin i lagano se poceo spustati.)

naravno, ako vrijednost OGTTa odskace od uredne vrjednosti, strogo se drzati uputa doktora. zato i velim, OGTTa je 4 vadjenja ne 2. tako rade i u referentnom centru za djabetes u trudnoci i u VV i na endokrinoloskom u vinogradskoj itd itd.

Marsupilami  :Love:

----------


## Marsupilami

> dovraga, zasto su nama onda na odjelu davali vecerni obrok u 10 navecer a vadili nam krv u 7...na taste. svaki bozji dan.


Zato sto to nije OGTT nego kontroliranje secera nakon prospavane noci, da se vidi kako tijelo reagira po noci tj. da li radi svoj posao.
Sto je nataste je relativno, netko kaze 12h a netko 8h, zapravo je samo bitno da taj san bude u komadu od min. 8h.
S obzirom da nitko odmah nakon jela ne pada u krevet nego obavi i nekakve pripreme za spavanje ispada da je to jutarnje vadjenje 9-10h nakon jela.

Nocni obrok se zapravo daje samo dijabeticarima koji su na inzulinu ili tabletama, nije standardni dio dijabeticke dijete.
Dakle navecer se obicno uzima dugootpustajuci inzulin tzv. mutni koji se postepeno otpusta tokom noci, zato se jede nakon te doze da ne bi secer previse pao i da ne bi doslo do hipoglikemije u snu sto je opasno  :/ 
Ja sam recimo imala cimericu koja je mogla u 10h pojesti odojka a u 1h bi joj secer pao ispod 2 pa ju je svaku noc sestra dolazila buditi da nesto pojede, a uopce nije uzimala mutni inzulin, ima nas svakakvih.

----------


## leonisa

stoji to sve sto govoris, ali eto, da se prije ogtta ne jede 8h mi je normalno (i nataste sam mislila da to i to znaci, zato sam dala primjer jutarnjeg GUKa "nataste" koji nije imao "pauzu" od 12h) i da u svojih preko 25g sto se "bakcem" sa OGTTovima i GUKovima nisam cula za posebnu prehranu dan prije niti nejedenje od 12 :/ 
da, obrok u 10 nije nuzan za one koji su na dijeti, al ako ti je vecer u 17:30, i tekako je pozeljan, pogotovo sto je preporucljivo jesti cesto a malo.

----------


## leonisa

mozda cimerici nije bio dobro izbalansiran inzulin? mozda je trebala uzimati manje jedinica?
kod nas su to u bolnici odmah rjesavali profilom i promjenama u jedinicama.
s druge strane trudnoca je posebno stanje kad hormoni samo tako lude.

no ovo je topc (samo) o OGTTu  :Smile:

----------


## Marsupilami

> mozda cimerici nije bio dobro izbalansiran inzulin? mozda je trebala uzimati manje jedinica?
> kod nas su to u bolnici odmah rjesavali profilom i promjenama u jedinicama.
> s druge strane trudnoca je posebno stanje kad hormoni samo tako lude.
> 
> no ovo je topc (samo) o OGTTu


Ma svugdje se to rjesava profilom i korigiranjem jedinica, ali ona je bila dugogodisnji dijabeticar (od 5. godine zivota) i kod nje je tako cak i kada nije trudna, na to sam mislila kada sam rekla da nas ima svakakvih  :Wink: 

ali



> no ovo je topc (samo) o OGTTu


imas pravo   :Love:

----------


## Zečica

Ja radila OGTT u domu zdravlja i nalaz kaže:
(S) GUK o Ks   *4.7*
(U) Glu o Ks   *0*
(U) Acet. o Ks  * 0*
(S) GUK 7,2 Ks   * 9.2 h*    ref.vrijednost: 4.2-7.3
(U) Glu 7,2 Ks     *5.6*       ref.vrijednost: 0
(U) Acet 7,2 Ks    *0*

Na to moj ginić kaže da je nalaz OK bez ikakvog daljnjeg komentara. A meni se čini da baš i nije, jer iskače iz referentnih vrijednosti, iako ne razumijem baš sve.

Što j e GUK, a što je Glu?
Što j e 0 Ks, a što je 7,2 Ks?
Ima li netko tko mi može reći?

----------


## Mitze Katze

Radila sam *OGTT* i prije glukoze vrijednost je bila 5,6, a nakon 2 sata *7,7*. Ginekologica mi je propisala strogu dijetu koju sam nastojala držati, ali ne baš sasvim  :Sad: . Rekla mi je da šećere u potpunosti izbacim, a da ugljikohidrate mogu pojesti u maloj količini jednom u 10 dana. Da se toga u potpnosti pridržavam mislim da bi umrla od gladi...

Kupila sam aparatić za mjerenje i vadila sama krv; rezultati su bili nekoliko puta tjedno povišeni oko 8 ili 9 mmol,a većinom oko 5 ili 6 mmol.

Poslali su me na *Hba1c* i vrijednost je *4,4*.

Doktor poznanik iz Vuk Vrhovec je rekao da su moje vrijednosti totalno ok i nije mu jasno zašto mi je dr Latin preporučiila strogu dijetu?!

Sad mi ništa nije jasno!

Znači li da prema Hba1c ne moram biti na dijeti ili?

----------


## Zečica

Evo mene opet. Dakle, imala sam OGTT nakon 2 h 9,2.
Dr. veli da taj nalaz može biti "lažan" jer sam u visokoj trudnoći pa me šalje na Hba1c.
Čula sam da na Vuk Vrhovcu ne hospitaliziraju na 24 h za tu pretragu kao u drugim bolnicama, već daju epruvetice pa se doma sama pikaš svaka 3 sata i onda im to odneseš.
Zna li netko da li je to sigurno tako? Da li se samo dođe s uputnicom ili se treba naručiti?

----------


## Zečica

Evo odgovaram sama sebi, ako još nekoga zanima.
Bila sam danas na Vuk Vrhovcu. Hba1c se radi tako da izvade krv iz prsta i nalaz je gotov drugi dan.

----------


## rosehip

haj ja sam nova danas sam vadila OGTT i ono što sam uspjela vidit je 
na tašte 5,7
30 min 10,4
60 min 8,3
zadnji nažalost nisam uspijela vidjet a nalazi će mi biti sutra, ali su mi i ovi dovoljni da me zabrinu... ovo mi je druga trudnoća u prvoj nisam imala problema ali su slali me na OGTT jer sam dobila 18 kg. Sad sam 27 tjedan i dobila sam do sad 7 kg.

----------


## Zečica

Rosehip, to te ne treba brinuti. Bitan je rezultat nakon 2 sata.
To i jest pretraga pod opterećenjem, naravno da će ti narasti šećer nakon što si popila tu glukozu. Bitno je kako ju organizam uspije razgraditi nakon ta dva sata.
Ne brini, mirno pričekaj krajnji nalaz...

----------


## vindira

Bokić,ja sam danas bila na kontroli,sve super, al se mojoj dr.baš ne dopada moja kilaža, u 25 sam tjednu i do sad nakupila 8 kg (mada mi se čini da im vaga ne štima jer imam doma baždareni i vagnula je 2 kg manje)pa mi je rekla da bi morala za 4 tj. napraviti ogtt. Zanima me kolko one slatke gadosti moraš popiti i da li je stvarno tako ogavna kak se čini?

----------


## katica

vindira i ja na +8 kg i idem za 2 tjedna na ogtt. Meni dr nije radio paniku oko kg, a ja radim ogtt jer sam i prije imala granični šećer. Vidim u tickeru da se pratimo i da su nam osim +8 kg zajednički i termin.

----------


## Superman

Evo i mene u 25. tjednu, odradila sam OGTT ovaj tjedan po uputi svog doca, zbog elemenata policističnosti te što sam do 12. tt bila na metforminu....Inače, dobila sam oko 5 kg do sad. Doc. je zadovoljan. Nalaz OGTT-a je uredan.  8)

----------


## vindira

> vindira i ja na +8 kg i idem za 2 tjedna na ogtt. Meni dr nije radio paniku oko kg, a ja radim ogtt jer sam i prije imala granični šećer. Vidim u tickeru da se pratimo i da su nam osim +8 kg zajednički i termin.


Da, baš zanimljivo,već sam i ja tebi kaj se tiče termina na nekom postu napisala da imamo isti termin. Nosiš curu il dečka? Ma nije moja dr. ništ previše paničarila nego samo napomenula jer je strašni perfekcionist, sve mora štimati, a to mi se kod nje sviđa. A što se tiče ogtt, rekla je da ću ga raditi ako se budem previše udebljala, do sad mi šećer bio ok, mislim da im ipak vaga ne štima jer mi je tak i med.sestra rekla da joj je sumnjiva. Ja bi sad ovu kilažu trebala držati do slijedećeg pregleda, tj za 4 tj,dobro mogu se nekih 0,5 kg udebljati i ne smijem nikako biti gladna,tako mi je rekla.

----------


## thara

u 32. drugom sam tjednu i imam +11, moja dr. me poslala na ogtt, znam da je zabrinuta zbog kilaže, i ja sam, ali mi nikako nije jasno zašto mi kile idu tako brzo gore, u prosjeku sam u drugom tromjesečju za 4 tjedna dobivala po 2 kg, slatko sam u potpunosti izbacila i zbilja mi više ništa nije jasno :/

----------


## Jenz

nije stvar *samo* u dobijanju kilograma

ja sam u jednoj trudnoći sve skupa dobila 6, a u drugoj 4 kg

pa mi je svejedno bio povišen šećer u obje trudnoće i stalno sam bila na dijabetičkoj dijeti od 1800 kalorija

----------


## anjica

jel moguce da je glukoza u krvi velika (9.3), a da se u urinu normalna?

----------


## laky

> jel moguce da je glukoza u krvi velika (9.3), a da se u urinu normalna?


da tako je kod mene   :Sad:

----------


## leonisa

> jel moguce da je glukoza u krvi velika (9.3), a da se u urinu normalna?


pa u urinu se pojavljuje kad je u krvi veca od 10 mmol/l.

anjice, kad ti je bila 9.3?

----------


## call me mommy

ja sam radila ogtt u 30 tj, jer sam u 2 mj dobila 7 kg i kaze da je bebac 2400 kg,a sad sam 31 tj.  
 :/ 

nalaz je bio uredan,ali su me posteno ispikali.

----------


## anjica

> anjica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> jel moguce da je glukoza u krvi velika (9.3), a da se u urinu normalna?
> 
> 
> pa u urinu se pojavljuje kad je u krvi veca od 10 mmol/l.
> 
> anjice, kad ti je bila 9.3?


prosli tjedan, s Anjom mi je uvijek vrijednost bila oko donje granice, ako ne i malo ispod, ja mislim da su oni nesto zeznuli
isla sam danas na ogtt pa cu vidjeti

----------


## anjica

vratila sa, na taste 4,9  a pod opterecenjem 7,6

----------


## laky

> vratila sa, na taste 4,9  a pod opterecenjem 7,6


jesu li ti preporučili i veliki profil kod mene je nataste bilo 3.9 a podopterećenjem 8.5 i radili mi veliki profil

----------


## anjica

nisu, gornja granica pod opterecenjem je 7,8 a meni je 7,6

----------


## leonisa

> nisu, gornja granica pod opterecenjem je 7,8 a meni je 7,6


kaj to znac?
kako su ti vadili? na taste prvo, pa nakon 30 drugo, pa 60 trece i 120 cetvrto?
i tih 7,6 je kad?

a ono sam te ptala za 9 kad je bilo 9. nakon jela ili...kak si skuzila 9?

----------


## erika

Valjda u velikom strahu od pretrage a i od toga da ću imati dijabetes (mama ga ima) uspjela sam imati prvi rezultat 4,8, sjajno, a drugi nakon 120 minuta 4,2!!!

Kao sjajno, a onda gledam tumačenja i vidim sto boleština koje mogu biti povezane s tim?

Jel trebam ja to javiti svojoj ginekologinji ili pak nekom drugom dr? Stvarno sam  :shock: 

Molim malu pomoć :Smile:

----------


## srecica

*erika* pa vrijednosti su ti unutra granica referentnih vrijednosti, zaista mislim da nemas razloga za brigu ... opusti se, mazi trbuh i uzivaj u trudnoci   :Heart:  
Rezultate nalaza javis onom lijecniku koji te je poslao na pretragu, mozete se cuti i telefonom.

Think pink   :Love:   i predlozi prijateljici da ti organizira neko opustajuce druzenje bez ruznih tema i razgovora.

----------


## Nina

Meni se tvoj nalaz cini super! Ne vidim razloga za brigu :/

----------


## kunda

Evo pitanje za nekoga tko mi moze dati savijet. Trudna sam 24+5 i 1.7 idem na ogtt jer me ginekologica poslala(bila sam na kontroli prosli tjedan. Ovo mi je 3ca trudnoca i u prve dvije nisam isla na nista slicno. Nije mi jasno zasto me poslala (osim da je jedna od onih gin koja sve trudnice salje na to). Nitko u obitelji nema secer niti sam ja sklona debljanju u trudnoci (u prvoj 9kg, drugoj 6kg, a sada sam na +2.5kg) tako da mi to totalno zvuci kao maltretiranje bez razloga, barem u mom slucaju. Inace gotovo uvijek padam u nesvijest kada vadim krv, a secerna voda mi zvuci kao nesto od cega bi se definitivno mogla izrigati narocito nataste (imam odredene stvari koje mogu jesti a na dosta hrane mi se jos uvijek dize zeludac...).
Nisam sama pametna da li da idem ili ne s obzirom na sve. Muz mi kaze da se ne tlacim jer bi sve sestre jos mogle sa mnom imati posla kada pocnem padati u nesvijest i rigati po ordinaciji.
Ima li ikoga da me savjetuje?
Thanx

----------


## laky

nemam pametan savjet znam da to sad oko tih tjedana svima rade.Meni su radili ali s razlogom i onda veliki profil po meni puno bolja stvar jer tkood nas unese onoliku kolićinu slatkog odjednom.Mozda da ti samo izvade krv onom malom iglicom a da onu glukozu pomješaš s limunom to sam čitala da negdje sad rade

----------


## vindira

o, *laky,* jesi dobro,sve u redu s bebicom.Nisam dugo bila na forumu jer kao što vidiš imam slatke brige s bebačom pa nemam vremena

----------


## kunda

thanx laky. Pokusati cu otici i vidjeti sto ce biti. Ovo sa limunom mi zvuci kao izvedivija kombinacija pa mozda i prode, ali meni sve to skupa zvuci kao maltretiranje trudnice i bebe ako stvarno nema nekih indikacija zbog kojih be se svakako trebao napraviti test. No dobro, vidjeti cemo sto ce biti.
Pozdrav

----------


## ema1

Nebih da se misli da pametujem.... ali odite ako vas šalju.
To je samo jedna nelagoda, a rješite se pitanja dali je sve ok.
Ja nisam imala ama baš nikakvu indikaciju da bih mogla imati gestacijski , pa sam zahvaljujući ginu, koja šalje sve od reda, saznala da imam gestacijski i to toliko velik da sam završila na inzulinu ( da napomenem, kada sam išla na test, bila sam na + 1.5 kg).
To je jedan neinvazivni pregled, ok, neugodnjak sa tom tekućinom, al vam ništ neće biti. Dodaj si limuna i pregrmi   :Love:  
Druga mogućnost je da ti naprave profil, dolaziš 3 ili 4x na dan, da ti izvade krv i gotova si ( bez da piješ tu tekućinu).

Možda sam malo oštra... ali svaki pregled koji ima veze s zdravljem i boljitkom bebe, smatram važnim.

----------


## kunda

Ma nisi ostra ema1, nego mi se samo cini totalno neugodno, narocito zato sto vec znam i iz predhodnih svojih trudnoca da ne podnosim bas dobro vadenje krvi i mucnine mi traju cijelu trudnocu. Sutra idem i nadam se da ce mi dati iscijediti taj limun pa mozda i 'prezivim'. Thanx

----------


## ema1

Ma znaš šta? Dok ne boli ko porod sve je prihvatljivo   :Laughing:  
Želim ti uredan nalaz   :Love:

----------


## Blekonja

> Nebih da se misli da pametujem.... ali odite ako vas šalju.
> To je samo jedna nelagoda, a rješite se pitanja dali je sve ok.
> Ja nisam imala ama baš nikakvu indikaciju da bih mogla imati gestacijski , pa sam zahvaljujući ginu, koja šalje sve od reda, saznala da imam gestacijski i to toliko velik da sam završila na inzulinu ( da napomenem, kada sam išla na test, bila sam na + 1.5 kg).
> To je jedan neinvazivni pregled, ok, neugodnjak sa tom tekućinom, al vam ništ neće biti. Dodaj si limuna i pregrmi   
> Druga mogućnost je da ti naprave profil, dolaziš 3 ili 4x na dan, da ti izvade krv i gotova si ( bez da piješ tu tekućinu).
> 
> Možda sam malo oštra... ali svaki pregled koji ima veze s zdravljem i boljitkom bebe, smatram važnim.



XX ko kuća

nisam trudnica, ali pokušavam to postati, 
ni ja nisam mislila da imam šećer (dapače uvijek ispod i na donjoj granici
pa evo izgleda da ga imam, 
obavite to kad vas šalju, a šećer i limun ma ništa naspram zdravlja djeteta
oprostite nisam htjela pametovati   :Kiss:

----------


## Danka_

Malo cu uzurpirati topik, isprika:

Blekonja, ne bi bilo lose da PRIJE trudnoce dodjes u Petrovu kod Djelmisa na obradu. Sori ako je moj savjet suvisan. 

Inace, za sve cure koje vec imaju dijabetes, bilo koji tip, a planiraju postati mame (ili su vec trudne), kopi-pejstam poziv iz Zagrebackog dijabetickog drustva:

Pozivamo vas 04.07.2009. na tečaj Trudnoća i dijabetes koji će se održati na klinici Vuk Vrhovac. Prijave do 01.07. u Zagrebačkom dijabetičkom društvu,tel 01/4847-429. Pozvani su svi bez obzira na pripadnost društvu, mjestu stanovanja i sl.

Vise na:
http://www.zadi.hr/dijabetes/index.p...d=211&Itemid=2

----------


## Danka_

Blekonja, mislila sam "suvisan" u smislu da si vec njegova pacijentica. Inace, to sto si iz Splita nema veze, u Petrovoj se nalazi Referentni centar za dijabetes u trudnoci Ministarstva zdravstva Republike Hrvatske, sto ce rec - tu dolaze cure iz cijele Hr.

----------


## ema1

Danka, baš ti je ok post   :Kiss:  

I meni su rekli da ukoliko želimo drugu trudnoću, pametno je otići na obradu u Petrovu, kao i da se trudnoća, zadnjih mjesec dana dovršava baš u Petrovoj jer je tamo centar.
Mi nažalost nismo stigle do tog zadnjeg mjeseca ( rodila sam u 35 tjednu), "zakasnile" smo tri dana.

----------


## Pepita

> Blekonja, mislila sam "suvisan" u smislu da si vec njegova pacijentica. Inace, to sto si iz Splita nema veze, u Petrovoj se nalazi Referentni centar za dijabetes u trudnoci Ministarstva zdravstva Republike Hrvatske, sto ce rec - tu dolaze cure iz cijele Hr.


Potpis   :Heart:

----------


## Blekonja

> Malo cu uzurpirati topik, isprika:
> 
> Blekonja, ne bi bilo lose da PRIJE trudnoce dodjes u Petrovu kod Djelmisa na obradu. Sori ako je moj savjet suvisan. 
> 
> Inace, za sve cure koje vec imaju dijabetes, bilo koji tip, a planiraju postati mame (ili su vec trudne), kopi-pejstam poziv iz Zagrebackog dijabetickog drustva:
> 
> Pozivamo vas 04.07.2009. na tečaj Trudnoća i dijabetes koji će se održati na klinici Vuk Vrhovac. Prijave do 01.07. u Zagrebačkom dijabetičkom društvu,tel 01/4847-429. Pozvani su svi bez obzira na pripadnost društvu, mjestu stanovanja i sl.
> 
> Vise na:
> http://www.zadi.hr/dijabetes/index.p...d=211&Itemid=2




hvala ti draga Danka od srca, sigurno ću to i napraviti i svjesna sam da će moja trudnoća ako se i dogodi biti malo je reći visokorizična i kako mi je dr. š. u Splitu rekao bit ću vrlo zahtjevna trudnica, a za tečaj sam i zakasnila (tek sam sad vidjela), a i ne bih mogla doći frka mi je na poslu, a i sad idem na bolovanje, čeka me operacija štitnjače   :Kiss:

----------


## Danka_

Blekonja, samo grabro   :Love:  U Petrovoj sam vidjela dosta kompliciranih prica koje su zavrsile sretno. 
Nezahvalno je ista prognozirati, ali kad jednom ostanes trudna, i secer i stitnjaca i hipertenzija daju se regulirati sasvim dobro. Govorim iz osobnog iskustva - pijem Euthyrox, na inzulinu sam i imam neke od tzv. dugotrajnih komplikacija dijabetesa (koje ti sigurno nemas) i zbog njih sam imala hipertenziju jedno vrijemee prije trudnoce. U trudnoci sam povremeno uzimala antihipertenzive. I da, stara sam, rodila sam s punih 35.

I imam zdravog trogodisnjaka doma   :Heart:

----------


## dorica

et da malo podignem temu
radila sam mjerenje šečera prije 3 dana ambulantno a nalaz mi je 9.8 :/ 
danas sam tek bila na merkuru na kotroli i tamo mi je pročitala nalaz ( kad sam ja neznalica)
"pa to je za hospitalizaciju" kako je rekla 
malo me uplašila a potom me je smirila...."možda nalaz nije dobar"
poslali su me na VV na konzultacije. Tamo mi je rekla da je mogučnos da nalaz nije dobar ( što se zna desiti )ali svejedno me je stavila na dijetu a 10-i dan moram napraviti profil i to odnijeti gore.
ako neće biti dobar onda tek idem za ležanje u petrovoj
a sad se pokušavam kulirati da je to sve normalno i da se sve o događa :/  8)
inaće moja baka i teta od mame imaju šečer

----------


## Nia_Zg

Dorice, ništa ne brini. I ja sam imala blago povišen nalaz na OGTT, pa su me poslali na profil šećera, bila sam u Vinogradskoj bolnici 2 dana, tamo su rezultati bili u redu, ali do kraja trudnoće sam svejedno bila na dijabetičkoj dijeti, tako da sam u rodilište išla s +11 kg. 
Ništa strašno, biti će ti dobra priprema za porod, da vidiš kako to izgleda u bolnici na odjelu rodilišta  :Wink:

----------


## dorica

*nia_zg* uh kako ne volim bolnice :/   :Sad:

----------


## freya7

nemoj se brinuti....
drži se dijete i vjerovatno će biti ok....

mojoj frendici je šečer 10, pa joj je dr. rekao da će probati s dijetom to riješiti....pa ju naručio za dva tjedna sa svim novim nalazima.....

think pink  :Smile: 

moj je šečer bio 7,9 i ja se držim dijete skinula sam 3kg, i sad održavam....

ja si još malo i progledam kroz prste, ali ako ti je šečer blizu 10 *stroga dijeta...*

----------


## Nia_Zg

Dorice, gledaj pozitivno na ovo, bolje da ti je nađeno sad, tako da možeš kontrolirati unos hrane, jer zna biti problem s velikim bebama u slučajevima gestacijskog dijabetesa. Ja sam u zadnja 3 mjeseca trudnoće dobila svega 3 kg, svaki mjesec 1 kilogram, beba je bila 3.13 kg.
I ja mrzim bolnice  :Sad:  imam fobije još iz djetinjstva ali na kraju sam bez problema preživjela ovaj profil šećera.
Gestacijski dijabetes je nešto s čim se ne smije zezati, mi smo potencijalne da bi mogle godinama kasnije dobiti dijabetes, pa bi trebalo i nakon trudnoće nastaviti s dijabetičkom dijetom. A ja kako dojim, teško se suzdržim da pojedem nutellu, kekse, tjesteninu... a trebala bi pripaziti na to i otići ponoviti OGTT, ali nikako da nađem vremena za to.

----------


## dorica

sanjala sam noćas kako brojim kalorije i sate u kojim razmacima jedem
ma ja znam da ću se ako treba odreci svega samo da sve bude dobro
do sad sam već dobila 10 kg pa će mi to dobro doći
a i ja sam djetinjstvo provela u bolnici pa mi sve to teško pada.
i još mi nije jasno od kud meni takva panika...
kad bi se nekome to događalo znala bih utiješiti tu osobu a ne mogu sebe...

hvala  vam cure na podršci i što me tješite   :Love:

----------


## dorica

*Nia_zg* morala bih otvoriti neki topić što se tiće prehrane za neki dobar recept   :Smile:  

...da mi to sve lakše sjedne...makar nisam neka da se pretrpavam... samo je problem kad sam gladna onda jedem....  :Grin:

----------


## sretna35

*dorice*, imam ti ja brdo recepata s povrćem, a kad se navikneš i nije tako loše ja sam na reduciranoj prehrani od 11 tt zbog tlaka i zbog prvencije dijabetesa jer ga imam u obiteljskoj anamnezi (baka po mami je umrla od komplikacija dijabetesa, a već su i mami i bratu zabilježene povišene vrijednosti koje za sada dobro reguliraju dijetom)

vjerujem da ćeš izbjeći bolnicu, ali govorim ti iz osobnog iskustva u bolnici je najgore prvi dan kad se navikneš i nije tako loše: svi te maze i paze; imala sam toliko poziva da sam jedva stigla odgovarati, dok su knjige nepročitane stajale sa strane, nemaš brige tko će skuhati ručak i izbrojati tvoje kalorije ...itd

----------


## dorica

*sretna35*  :Love:

----------


## Nia_Zg

Dorice, ništa se drastično ne mijenja u prehrani, osim što trebaš smanjiti unos ugljikohidrata, odnosno koristiti one "kvalitetnije" iz čistih žitarica ili prerađene ali opet punozrnate i naravno, najbitnija stvar - jesti više manjih obroka dnevno. Ali to i tako u trudnoći vrijedi pa ti neće teško pasti. 
Isto vrijedi i za voće, pojesti po jednu voćku između obroka kao užinu, a ne više voćkica kako sam ja znala raditi. Slatkiše bi bilo dobro skroz izbaciti, što naravno ne znači da si ne možeš pojesti par kockica tamnije čokolade ili kakav punozrnati keksić  :Wink: 
Meso i povrće (krumpir nešto manje) možeš jesti u neograničenim količinama i na 1000 raznih načina, za kruh treba birati crni, raženi, kukuruzni, punozrnati i slično. Bijela peciva, pizze i slične stvari treba potpuno izbaciti. U juhama kuhati žitarice, a ne tjesteninu - meni su super npr. proso i heljda u juhi. Ako tjestenina onda 1-2 puta tjedno i to punozrnata naravno. Za doručak je ok npr. kaša od zobenih pahuljica umjesto kruha svaki dan. 
Svježi sir, sirni namazi, jogurti, to sve možeš normalno jesti, izbjegavati one masnije sireve za rezanje: gauda i slične, ali naravno i njih se može pojesti, ali u manjim količinama.
Od pića - čista voda, nezaslađen čaj, sokovi - zaboravi na njih.

----------


## dorica

*Nia_zg* ma ti si zlatna   :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## freya7

kukuruzni kruh bi trebala isto izbjegavati

----------


## sretna35

evo i mene s problemom opterećenja glukozom OGTT

1. mjerenje 5. tt 0' 4,5 ;120' 5,9 - uredan

2. mjerenje 12. tt 0' 5,2; 120' 6.8 - uredan

3. mjerenje 28. tt 0' 5,2; 120' 10,00 - ne valja (službeni nalaz je sutra, ali mi je sestra u DZ mjerila onim običnim ručnim aparatićem kakve dijabetičari imaju kod kuće pa me je informirala o nalazu,  a i sama sam vidjela i uplašila se)

pitala sam je da li se hitno trebam javit liječniku, ona kaže, da situacija nije alarmantna da pričekam sve nalaze i posavjetujem se s liječnikom

ja sam se već sama stavila na strogu dijetu iako sam na -2 kg u odnosu na početak trudnoće, a razmišljam možda mi je naškodila akcijska cijena grožđa u Konzumu od 7,5 kn ili vikend roštilj i kolači, ili onaj kućni aparatić nije baš pouzdan kao moćne mašine, jer sam prvi nalaz radila u drugom DZ, a drugi u Merkuru

----------


## dorica

sretna   :Love:  
izgurat ćemo mi to...
ja isto mislim da je to zbog grožđa...
javim sutra kako je prošao moj kućni profil

----------


## dorica

> kukuruzni kruh bi trebala isto izbjegavati


i kad smo kod klope...
koje se voće smije a koje ne...
znam da se ne smiju banane , grožđe , sušeno voće, (misim) šljive, smokve (isto nisam sigurna)...

----------


## Danka_

Krumpir se u prehrani dijabeticara ne smatra povrcem, nego spada u skupinu namirnica "Kruh i zamjene" (tu pored kruha i krumpira spadaju i tjestenina, riza, zganci, opcenito hrana s velikim sadrzajem skroba). 

Inace, trazite od doktora da vam daju printane upute o prehrani. Ako upute nemaju, idite na Vuk Vrhovac, tamo to mozete nabaviti. U Zagrebu, mislim da se upute mogu nabaviti i u Zagrebackom dijabetickom drustvu, imaju prostorije u Ilici blizu Frankopanske.

S vocem jako oprezno, nikada u jednoj porciji ne pojesti vise od 100 g. Smokve nikako.

Zapravo, oprezno sa svom hranom, ali narocito s ugljikohidratima.

----------


## Anemona

> Krumpir se u prehrani dijabeticara ne smatra povrcem, nego spada u skupinu namirnica "Kruh i zamjene" (tu pored kruha i krumpira spadaju i tjestenina, riza, zganci, opcenito hrana s velikim sadrzajem skroba). 
> 
> *Inace, trazite od doktora da vam daju printane upute o prehrani.* Ako upute nemaju, idite na Vuk Vrhovac, tamo to mozete nabaviti. U Zagrebu, mislim da se upute mogu nabaviti i u Zagrebackom dijabetickom drustvu, imaju prostorije u Ilici blizu Frankopanske.
> 
> S vocem jako oprezno, nikada u jednoj porciji ne pojesti vise od 100 g. Smokve nikako.
> 
> Zapravo, oprezno sa svom hranom, ali narocito s ugljikohidratima.


Da li netko ima ove printane upute o prehrani kod dijabetesa u trudnoći, i da li bi mi ih bio voljan proslijediti?

----------


## freya7

> freya7 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> kukuruzni kruh bi trebala isto izbjegavati
> 
> 
> i kad smo kod klope...
> koje se voće smije a koje ne...
> znam da se ne smiju banane , grožđe , sušeno voće, (misim) šljive, smokve (isto nisam sigurna)...



ne marelicene,lubenicu,smokve,banane,grožđe,ananas

smiješ jabuke, ja jela borovnice,tvrde nektarine da nisu prezrele,e sad kao mogu sušene marelice ali ja ih ne jedem,naranče,šljive svježe možeš, barem meni tako rekli...ali ne one prezrele...,kruške,nektarine

----------


## Nia_Zg

Tražila sam u Vinogradskoj da mi daju taj spisak, ali naravno to oni uopće nemaju. Možda imaju u Petrovoj, mislim da je tamo institut za dijabetes ili tako nešto.
Mislim da se smiju jesti gotovo sve namirnice, ali u maloj mjeri ove koje jako podižu razinu šećera u krvi. Cjelovite žitarice su super je postepeno se razgrađuju u organizmu, za razliku od bijelog brašna i sl. Obroci moraju biti manji, a češći. 
Ja sam smanjila samo tjesteninu na jednom tjedno (smeđa naravno), krumpir isto tako par puta mjesečno (muž ga ne voli pa ga i tako jako rijetko jedemo) i općenito sve namirnice treba jesti kuhane, a rijetko pržene ili pečene. I da, samo jednu voćku u obroku (užini), tipa jednu manju jabuku, ili 2 šljive, u tom stilu, uglavnom voće našeg podneblja.
Zaboraviti na junk food i sve što spada pod "rafinirano".

----------


## dorica

imam ja popis pošaljem za par min.
bila sam danas na VV-u 
profil šećera bolje nego odlično i moram nastavit s dijetom pa za 4 tj. ponoviti 
sestra je rekla da sam dobila 1 tj bonus   :Laughing:  dobro sam se držala dijete

----------


## sretna35

bravo dorice   :Klap:  

šalji popis da ih sve preduhitrim  :D 

sada kada vidim da je lubenica i grožđe na popisu odmah mi je jasno o čemu se radi za vikend smo kupili lubenicu od 6 kg i baš mi je prijala   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  , naprosto sam s vađenjem krvi trebala pričekati do srijede, četvrtka valjda bi ta lubenica izišla iz organizma

----------


## dorica

Dnevni jelovnik od 1800 kcal za trudnice sa gestacijskim dijabetisom

Zajutrak
1 jedinica iz skupine Mlijeko i zamjene =1 čaša mlijeka(2.8 mm) 2,5 dl
2 jedinice kruh i zamijene=1 kriška crnog kruha 60 g
2 jedinice iz skupine meso i zamijene=šunka kuhana (salama šunkerica) 60g

Doručak
2 jedinice iz skupine voće i zamijene=2 kom. sezonskog voća 200 g
1 jedinica iz skupine kruh i zamijene=1/2 kriške crnog kruha 30g


Ručak
2 jedinice iz skupine kruh i zamijene=krumpir kuhani(ili riža ili grah ili tjestenina) 200g
2 jedinice iz skupine povrće i zamijene=povrće ili salata 200g
2 jedinice iz skupine meso i zamijene=meso(piletina junetina svinjetina ili riba) 60 g
2 jedinice iz skupine masnoće i zamijene=2 čajne žlićice, 10 g

Užina
1 jedinica iz skupine kruh i zamijene =1/2 kriške crnog kruha 30 g
1 jedinica iz skupine mlijeko i zamijene = bioaktivLGG, jogurt

Večera
2 jedinice iz skupine kruh i zamijene=1 kriška crnog kruha  60 g
2 jedinice iz skupine meso i zamijene = sviježi sir 120 g 
2 jedinice iz skupine masnoće i zamijene =vrhnje 12 %mm 4 žlice
1 jedinica iz skupine voće i zamijene 100 g

Noćni obrok
1 jedinica iz skupine voće i zamijene=1 kom sezonskog voća 100 g

________________________________________

tu listu sam dobila na VV-u
čak imam i br tel. od sestre (rekla je da se slobodno nazove i pita)ako kome treba pošaljem na pp

----------


## dorica

pitala sam ju a koje voće se smije a koje ne
rekla je sušeno nikako
a od friških se ne smije  grožđe smokve i banane
za lubenicu mi je rekla samo 1 kriška isto se odnosi i na breskve 
za ananas sam zaboravila pitati
a sad kad mi je šećer ok smijem ponekad ako mi baš dođe želja samo pola banane ili 12 boba grožđa ili 2 smokvice ( naravno ne prečesto )

*sretna*  uživaj 
rekla sam ja da ćemo morati tvoriti topić s receptima   :Laughing:  
možda nas administratorica premjesti   :Grin:

----------


## neobična

Pozdrav.
Jutros sam bila na ogtt pa sam malo zbunjena rezultatima. Možda bi mi neko od vas mogao pomoći.
Uglavnom, nalaz je ovakav:

ujutro, na tašte 4,0 (iz vene)
onda sam popila glukozu
nakon pola sata 8,3 (iz vene)
nakon još pola sata 9,0 (isto iz vene) i mokraća
onda me poslalo da malo prošetam i vratim se za 1 sat, sa zabranom piškenja i jedenja, ali ne i pijenja vode pa sam popila mineralnu u obližnjem kafiću
kad sam se vratila 2,2 (iz prsta), tehničarka se zabrinula i poslala me da hitno nešto pojedem jer je to hipoglikemija

u urinu pozitivno na šećer

Tehničarka kad je gledala nalaze nije djelovala pretjerano zabrinuto, ali nije ni rekla da je sve ok. Kao to nije dijabetes jer rezultat nakon dva sata nije visok ali pokazuje intoleranciju glukoze prilikom opterećenja, moram pripaziti...još kad sam joj rekla da mi mama ima tip 2 (dobila ga je u 60 i kojoj godini, ali moram naglasiti da je dosta pretila i slabo se kreće i uvijek je neumjereno jela)... :shock: 
Popodne idem kod svoje gin. pa ću vidjeti šta ona kaže. Hoću li morati na dijetu? Šta vi mislite?
E da, zaboravih napomenuti, trudna sam 23 tjedna i dobila sam 7 ipo kg.

----------


## sretna35

meni je samo jedan nalaz bio povišen, ponovljeni nakon tri dana kao i profil šećra uredan, ipak su me stavili na dijetu i kontrola za 3-4 tjedna

ne znam što će tebi savjetovati, kod mene se radilo ipak o jednom povišenom nalazu nakon 120 min, a također mi je obiteljska anamneza pozitivna na dijabetes, dok kod tebe nakon 120 min nema povišenih vrijednosti, onako laički čini mi se da te neće slati na daljnje pretrage niti određivati dijetu barem za sada

----------


## neobična

Bila sam kod svoje gin. Nije me ipak stavila na dijetu, ali moram pripaziti da ne jedem puno šećera odjednom jer navodno pod utjecajem trudničkih hormona moja gušteraća ne može iznivelirati toliku količinu šećera odjednom. Čudila se kako mi je šećer uspio pasti sa 9 na 2,2 u sat vremena, kaže da takav nalaz još nije vidjela, ali bitno je da nakon 2 h od uzimanja glukoze nije bio povišen.
Savjetovala mi je da jedem više puta po malo i umjereno, da pripazim na unos šećera i zabranila slatka gazirana pića. 
Eto.

----------


## tajuska

Danas dobila nalaz (23 tj., +9kg)
prvi je bio malo ispod granicne vrijednosti: 3,26
a drugi nakon one zasecerene vode i mirovanja jos manji: 2,7.

jel imala neka takav slucaj?

ako nista sad bar znam otkuda moja neopisiva zelja za slatkim ujutro   :Grin:

----------


## Chupakabra

Zanima me je li moguće da šećer u krvi bude dobar, a u urinu nakon opterečenja glukozom poz (3), jel to strašno ili normalno u trudnoći? U nekim knjigama piše da se kod trudnica može naći šećer u urinu...... :?  :?

----------


## Pandora Aura Monroe

Nisam stručnjak, ali mislim da je važnije da organizam razgradi tu glukozu u određenom vremenu, što se vidi iz krvi i pokazuje je li sve ok ili nije. A to što nakon opterećenja glukozom iste ima u urinu vjerojatno ne znači ništa, hoću reći, očekivano je da je u takvim uvjetima bude - ipak je riječ o *opterećenju*. Meni na ogtt nisu ni provjeravali urin.

----------


## Chupakabra

Da istina, ima ih koji i ne provjeravaju urin. Idem u četvrtak na pregled pa ću vidjeti šta će mi reći......... samo da me ne pošalje opet na OGTT jel ću poludjet, najgore mi je ono sjedenje 2h poslije   :Smile:   Puno hvala na odgovoru  :Kiss:

----------


## stella bella

Bok cure moje!
Jedno pitanje; bila na ogtt-u u 24tj+4, vrijednosti više nek dobre (4.00 nakon 120 min 4.90)...s obzirom da se ogtt preporučuje raditi između 26. i 28.tj, mislite da moj nalaz nije toliko vjerodostojan jer sam ga napravila nešto ranije ili ne mjenja se znatno u par tjedana????
Hvala puno i   :Shy kiss:

----------


## linolina

> Bok cure moje!
> Jedno pitanje; bila na ogtt-u u 24tj+4, vrijednosti više nek dobre (4.00 nakon 120 min 4.90)...s obzirom da se ogtt preporučuje raditi između 26. i 28.tj, mislite da moj nalaz nije toliko vjerodostojan jer sam ga napravila nešto ranije ili ne mjenja se znatno u par tjedana????
> Hvala puno i


Vjerodostojan je uvijek jer dijabetes možeš imati uvijek, pa ga je dobro isključiti (a i ponoviti ako nešto nije u redu)

----------


## stella bella

> stella bella prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Bok cure moje!
> Jedno pitanje; bila na ogtt-u u 24tj+4, vrijednosti više nek dobre (4.00 nakon 120 min 4.90)...s obzirom da se ogtt preporučuje raditi između 26. i 28.tj, mislite da moj nalaz nije toliko vjerodostojan jer sam ga napravila nešto ranije ili ne mjenja se znatno u par tjedana????
> Hvala puno i  
> 
> 
> 
> Vjerodostojan je uvijek jer dijabetes možeš imati uvijek, pa ga je dobro isključiti (a i ponoviti ako nešto nije u redu)


Hvala Linolina!!!!!

----------


## linolina

> Bok cure moje!
> Jedno pitanje; bila na ogtt-u u 24tj+4, vrijednosti više nek dobre (4.00 nakon 120 min 4.90)...s obzirom da se ogtt preporučuje raditi između 26. i 28.tj, mislite da moj nalaz nije toliko vjerodostojan jer sam ga napravila nešto ranije ili ne mjenja se znatno u par tjedana????
> Hvala puno i


Vjerodostojan jest, ali sad sam od svog dijabetologa-ginekologa i kaže da se vrijednosti šećera ipak počinju mijenjati nakon 24. tjedna, odnosno-za bebu je relavantan taj iza 24. tjedna (a, naravno, ako imaš šećer ranije-bolje je znati-no ako si ga radila prije 24. tjedna-ja bih ga ponovila kasnije, to je moje mišljenje)

----------


## tinaka

Cure koje morate biti na dijeti, što jedete tijekom noći? Naime, muči me nesanica pa imam napadaje glada tijekom noći, a nemam pojma kaj da jedem oko 2-3-4-5 ujutro?! :?

----------


## linolina

> Cure koje morate biti na dijeti, što jedete tijekom noći? Naime, muči me nesanica pa imam napadaje glada tijekom noći, a nemam pojma kaj da jedem oko 2-3-4-5 ujutro?! :?


Imaš li aparatić, mjeriš li šećer po noći? Moguće je da ti pada, pojedi nešto, ja popijem čašu mlijeka ili kreker od žitarica

----------


## tinaka

> tinaka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Cure koje morate biti na dijeti, što jedete tijekom noći? Naime, muči me nesanica pa imam napadaje glada tijekom noći, a nemam pojma kaj da jedem oko 2-3-4-5 ujutro?! :?
> 
> 
> Imaš li aparatić, mjeriš li šećer po noći? Moguće je da ti pada, pojedi nešto, ja popijem čašu mlijeka ili kreker od žitarica


Nemam ništa, ja sam tek od ovog tjedna u ovoj grupi, na žalost.  :Rolling Eyes:  
Tako da sam još uvijek na početničkim koracima i učim polako, ali teško.
Hvala za mlijeko, to će biti sasvim oke.   :Smile:  

Nego, negdje sam pročitala da trudnice s gestacijskim mogu jesti čokolino, al mi to malo čudno, nekako mislim da je on ipak pun šećera ili sam u krivu?! :?

----------


## Danka_

Glad možeš osjećati i zbog višeg šećera. U tom slučaju, mlijeko odnosno bilo kakva hrana nije baš dobra odluka.

Trebala bi znati koliki ti je šećer kada se tako osjećaš, pa onda vidjeti što dalje. 

Čokolino nemoj jesti, pun je šećera. Plus mlijeko... recept za superbrzo dizanje. (Godinama sam na inzulinu i takvu hranu jedem samo kad sam u jakoj hipoglikemiji, da izbjegnem padanje u nesvijest od niskog šećera.)

Inače, šećer dižu i svi drugi ugljikohidrati, samo se donekle razlikuje brzina kojom se to događa (zbog toga postoji glikemički indeks, za pojedine vrste ugljikohidrata). 

Važno je znati kakav je dnevni profil tj. kako se kreću šećeri kroz dan, koliko UH po obroku je OK uzeti, ne jesti grickalice bez da su uklopljene u ukupni broj kalorija i UH koji je planiran kroz dan, oprezno s voćem (jer sadržaj šećera varira) i tako dalje...

----------


## tinaka

*Danka*, hvala  :Smile:   :Kiss:

----------


## cyber-mama

Podižem topik.
U 24 tjednu sam radila OGTT i nalaz je sljedeći :
 0h 5,2  nakon 2h 6,2
Moram biti na dijeti od 1800 kcal jer je dr. rekao da po novim smjernicama imam gestacijski dijabetes.
Sad sam 27+2 i tek sam danas bila na kontroli sa nalazom iz 24-og tjedna. Malo sam prestrašena jer se nisam nadala ovoj dijagnozi.Prema ref.vrijednostima na nalazu šećer mi je O.K. tj. u granicama je normalne podnošljivosti glukoze. 
Ima li vas još s ovakvim vrijednostima i koje su vam dijagnoze?
Hvala vam unaprijed!

----------


## bibai

> Podižem topik.
> U 24 tjednu sam radila OGTT i nalaz je sljedeći :
>  0h 5,2  nakon 2h 6,2
> Moram biti na dijeti od 1800 kcal jer je dr. rekao da po novim smjernicama imam gestacijski dijabetes.
> Sad sam 27+2 i tek sam danas bila na kontroli sa nalazom iz 24-og tjedna. Malo sam prestrašena jer se nisam nadala ovoj dijagnozi.Prema ref.vrijednostima na nalazu šećer mi je O.K. tj. u granicama je normalne podnošljivosti glukoze. 
> Ima li vas još s ovakvim vrijednostima i koje su vam dijagnoze?
> Hvala vam unaprijed!


Prema novim smjernicama sa VV 24-satni profil rade tek kada je vrijednost GUK-a nakon 2 h iznad 8.3 (iz kapilarne krvi) i tek tada preporučuju dijetu. :Confused:

----------


## cyber-mama

*Hvala ti* *bibai*, evo stvarno ne znam što bih rekla, inaće se radi o poznatom dr.iz Petrove bolnice koji je rekao da su rađena 10 godišnja istraživanja i da je na temelju njih  pomaknuta granica prema dolje a ja gdje god čitam nailazim na to da se granica pomaknula prema gore. Sad, ko tu koga ?! Nego daj mi reci kad bi bilo najbolje da ponovim OGTT, tj. u kojem se vremenu šečer može znatno povećati ili smanjiti? Meni ga je dr. preporučio zbog brzog dobivanja na kilaži, tada sam bila 20+2 i u plusu 7 kila (sada sam 27+2 a u plusu sam 9 kila) s tim da sam prije trudnoće bila na relativno idealnoj kilaži (61 kg na 170 cm) i naravno kad sam zatrudnila prestala sam s pušenjem i još k tome moram mirovati jer sam od 20-og tjedna otvorena za jedan prst. Kad sve to zbrojim nije ni čudo da sam se udebljala. U prvoj trudnoći sam dobila 25 kila, bila puna edema i nitko me nije slao na nikakve dijete. Hvala ti puno na odgovorima!

----------


## jelena.O

Pa i ako buš na djeti, djete bu dobilo kaj treba od tebe, a ti buš bila malo lakša.

----------


## cyber-mama

jelena.O, s dijetom sam se pomirila ali me je dijagnoza zdrmala. Nisu mi jasne te različite ref. vrijednosti.

----------


## jelena.O

Možda te samo čuva od nečega kaj bi moglo slijediti naknadno. Tak je i meni rekal šef kak mu je žena u četvrtoj trudnoći dobila 3 puta manje kila nek u svakoj prijašnjoj, jer je bilo komlikacija s klincima kod poroda. A svi su rođeni od 4500 pa na dalje.

----------


## bibai

> *Hvala ti* *bibai*, evo stvarno ne znam što bih rekla, inaće se radi o poznatom dr.iz Petrove bolnice koji je rekao da su rađena 10 godišnja istraživanja i da je na temelju njih  pomaknuta granica prema dolje a ja gdje god čitam nailazim na to da se granica pomaknula prema gore. Sad, ko tu koga ?! Nego daj mi reci kad bi bilo najbolje da ponovim OGTT, tj. u kojem se vremenu šečer može znatno povećati ili smanjiti? Meni ga je dr. preporučio zbog brzog dobivanja na kilaži, tada sam bila 20+2 i u plusu 7 kila (sada sam 27+2 a u plusu sam 9 kila) s tim da sam prije trudnoće bila na relativno idealnoj kilaži (61 kg na 170 cm) i naravno kad sam zatrudnila prestala sam s pušenjem i još k tome moram mirovati jer sam od 20-og tjedna otvorena za jedan prst. Kad sve to zbrojim nije ni čudo da sam se udebljala. U prvoj trudnoći sam dobila 25 kila, bila puna edema i nitko me nije slao na nikakve dijete. Hvala ti puno na odgovorima!


Ja sam u 3 vađenja nakon 2 h imala vrijednosti 6.4, 7.3 i 7.6 pa su me svi uvjeravali da je nalaz uredan!
Bilo bi idealno da ogtt ponoviš sa 28 tjedana.

----------


## cyber-mama

*bibai*,daj mi reci kad si ti vadila ogtt ? Jesi li imala kakve druge simptome (npr.debljanje)?
Znači, sad bih već mogla ponoviti test jer sam sad 27+2.
Sljedeći tjedan idem kod dr. po uputnicu.
Hvala ti!
*jelena.O*, inaće beba je po UZV-u tjedan dana veća nego što je po zadnjoj menstruaciji pa je dr. naveo da je to zbog šečera.

----------


## andreja

očito sve bolnice imaju različite vrijednosti za ogtt. ja sam pod pterećenjem imala 7,6 i svi mi govorili da imam gestacijski dijabetes. bila sam u bolnici na profilu i šećer mi bio stalno u granicama normale od 4,5 na tašte do 6,4 iza jela. a cura koja je bila samnom u sobi je imala isto 7,6 pod opterečenjem i njoj je njezin ginić rekao da je nalaz uredan i nije morala raditi profil ni biti na dijeti. e pa sad ga ti znaj! SVAKO TRUBI SVOJE!

----------


## bibai

> *bibai*,daj mi reci kad si ti vadila ogtt ? Jesi li imala kakve druge simptome (npr.debljanje)?


 Test sam radila u 20, 28. i 33. tjednu zbog pretjeranog debljanja, a i zbog toga što mi svi imaju diabetes, osim mame.

----------


## bubička

evo i mog iskustva da te malko smirim...
mene je dr. poslao na ogtt jer sam od 20.-24. tj. imala nagli skok u kilaži od 4kg... uglavnom taj nalaz je bio ok, ali moj dr. je htio da još jednom odem u 34.tj. za svaki slučaj iako više nisam imala nikakvih skokova kilaže... i uglavnom, radila sam pretragu na vv i nakon 2 h je bilo 8,6 i oni su velikim slovima napisali DA JE NALAZ UREDAN, ali sam ja znala da vv ima te povišene vrijednosti kao normalne i da to nije baš ok... i tak mi je dr. preporučio da ovih zadnjih mjesec dana smanjim na 1800kcal i smanjim slatko... trudim se smanjiti slatko, ali teško je sad odjednom promijeniti prehrambene navike... a inače - beba mi se cijelu t. razvija baš po nekoj "zlatnoj sredini" i sve je ok s njenom težinom
tebi bih preporučila da probaš malo zapisivati koliko kcal cca dnevno unsoiš i da si smanjiš slatko, ali stvarno ne trebaš brinuti... samo treba pratiti kak se beba razvija i kakvi će ti biti ostali nalazi

----------


## cyber-mama

bubička. hvala na odgovoru!
Ma nakon 2 dana dijete odustala sam jer sam bila totalno iscrpljena njome i još sam više razmišljala o hrani i o tome da sam gladna.
Jedem jako malo slatkog jer hvala Bogu u ovoj trudnoći me više vuće na slano dok sam u prvoj znala pojesti po 4 muffina dnevno + hrpa sladoleda.
Jučer mi je stric mjerio onim uređajem šečer ali pol sata nakon konzumacije hrane i slatkog, bio je 9,6 a nakon sat vremena 5,7.
26.-og sam naručena na UZV pa se nadam da će s bebačem biti sve kako treba što se tiče kilaže i ostalog.

----------


## bubička

ma nema smisla ići na neku strogu dijetu... niti za tebe niti za bebu - samo malo regulirati prehranu  (naravno, ak je s bebom sve ok)

----------


## rtg

Mene ginekologica salje na OGTT nemam neki veliki porast tezine, nego ona smatra da je to uz kks, suk, Fe normalno za napravit, isla sam jucer u 25 tj. i posto jos uvijek ujutro povracam nakon cega moram nesto pojest, tamo sam nataste popila tu grozotu i sve ispovracala...Moze li se ta pretraga radit na neki drugi nacin??

----------


## TARA M

Evo i mene sa svojim iskustvom,, radila OGTT sa 20 tjedana,,bio uredan,,ni mrvicu povišen i mislila da sam i to završila  :Razz: ,,jer mi je stvarno katastrofa piti to,,ni kavu ne šećerim,,dobila sam 12 kila sada sam u 32. tjednu  sa blizancima i opet me šalje na to,,kukala sam,.rekla da mi je to grozno za piti,,ali nije ga to diralo,, ljuta sam i neznam sama dali *da idem,, rađe bi da mi cijeli dan vade krv ,nego da pijem to
bubučka* vidim da su i tebe 2 puta slali

----------


## andream

Ja sam uvijek sa sobom nosila limun i tražila da mi ga ocijede u tu čašu sa šećerom.... uopće mi nije bilo strašno, kao da pijem zašećerenu limunadu (ali ja inače volim slatko)

----------


## TARA M

ja baš ne volim slatko,,,a ako budem išla ponijet ću taj limun ,,možda mi daju ,,hvala na savijetu _-)

----------


## a.k.

Bolje da izdrzis i to popijes nego da propustis pretragu, misli na bebice.

----------


## TARA M

:Love: Budem nekako ,,kad sam sve ovo ,,budemo i to već nekak,,

----------


## jelena.O

ajde mene zanima ona trakica koja se stavi u mokraću kolko se ona mora baš držati, ja po prilici brojim do 30 , pa izvadim, znam da neke sestre to kažu, ali naša baš ne veli, a i ne sjećam se od prije.

----------


## Danka_

Ima više vrsta test-trka za analizu urina, u ovisnosti što se sve određuje. Npr. postoje trake za određivanje glukoze i ketona, a postoje i one gdje ima puno različitih indikatora, pa pored glukoze i ketona može se očitati prisustvo proteina, nitrita, eritrocita, bilirubina, urobilinogena, odrediti pH vrijednost urina...

Pri korištenju, treba pročitati uputstva koja se dobiju uz kutiju. 

Testiranje se obično izvodi tako da se traka kratko (ne dulje od par sekundi) uroni u urin (ili se stavi kratko ispod mlaza urina), a zatim se očitava nakon točno određenog vremena. To vrijeme može biti 15, 30... ili čak 120 sekundi, ovisi o tome što se određuje kao i o proizvođaču. 

Koliko znam, nijedan tip trakica ne drži se u uzorku, samo se kratko uroni.

----------


## jelena.O

to su oni testovi kaj sestra da kod kontrola, i ima puno ( 10) onih različitih boja u kockicama.Između ostalog proteini, šećer i još masa drugih.

----------


## Danka_

Ima više proizvođača, ne znam koje ti koristiš.

Ali opet, ako sam dobro shvatila, sestra ti savjetuje da trakicu držiš u uzorku urina 30 sekundi? Mislim da to nije u redu (osim ako u uputstvima ne piše tako, ali čisto sumnjam). 

Trakica se vrlo kratko popiški, a očitava se nakon određenog vremena. Glukoza se obično očitava nakon 30 sekundi (točno vrijeme piše nekad i na kutiji samoj). Dakle, 30 sekundi nakon to je izvađena iz uzorka. U kojem je bila sekundu-dvije maksimalno.

Usput, određivanje glukoze u urinu u trudnoći nije test kojim se prati eventualna pojava gestacijskog dijabetesa.

----------


## veca-veca

pomoc ja sam danas dobila nalaz ogtt-a 
glukoza 0h - 6.1
glukoza nakon 2h 3.5

molim ko se razumije za brz odgovor

----------


## ardnas

Ovaj prvi nalaz bi ti trebao biti oko 5, e sad najbolje će ti dr reći. Možda ćeš morati ponoviti  ogtt.

----------


## Beti3

*veca-veca*, da li si trudna, da li si tek rodila?

Normalni nalaz u krvi trudnice je:  
natašte, tj 0 sati između 4,4 i 6,4.  mmol/L
                                                      1 sat - manje ili jednako  8
                                                      2 sat  - najviše  8, ali uglavnom pada u odnosu na 1. sat

Da li si povraćala u toku testa? Da li si bila natašte? U mokraći mora uvijek biti negativna glukoza.

 Najpametnije je da se javiš liječniku. On će ti sve objasniti.

----------


## visibaba

> Normalni nalaz u krvi trudnice je: 
> natašte, tj 0 sati između 4,4 i 6,4. mmol/L
> 1 sat - manje ili jednako 8
> 2 sat - najviše 8, ali uglavnom pada u odnosu na 1. sat


prema kojim je ovo kriterijima? izvor?

prema HAPO studiji novi kriteriji za dijagnozu GDM su:
Glukoza u venskoj plazmi natašte - 5,1 mmol/L
OGTT: glukoza nakon 1 sata - 10,0 mmol/L
OGTT: glukoza nakon 2 sata - 8,5 mmol/L 
sve u venskoj plazmi
izvor: http://www.hdgo.hr/Pages/Print.aspx?...171&kultura=hr 

*veca veca*, tvoj nalaz je u najmanju ruku cudan; pretpostavljam da ces ga morati ponoviti.

----------


## Beti3

Ovdje su takve vrijednosti koje si ti navela:
http://www.webmd.com/baby/oral-gluco...ce-test?page=3

Ali, ovako:
0.sat MANJE od 5,3 ( iako se sve do 7 tolerira)
1.sat MANJE od 10
2.sat MANJE od 8,5 mmol/L

Ja sam referentne vrijednosti prepisala sa stranice Breyer laboratorija Zagreb, i ustvari su gotovo iste kao i tvoje. Uvijek mora biti od-do. Nismo roboti da svi imamo iste vrijednosti.

veci-veci fali srednja vrijednost i druga je preniska, pa mislim da je krivo prepisala, ali sam joj napisala da se javi liječniku.

----------


## visibaba

> Ali, ovako:
> 0.sat MANJE od 5,3 ( iako se sve do 7 tolerira)
> 1.sat MANJE od 10
> 2.sat MANJE od 8,5 mmol/L


ma da, da, promaklo mi napisat da su to granicne vrijednosti za dijagnozu, al zato sam stavila link.




> Ja sam referentne vrijednosti prepisala sa stranice Breyer laboratorija Zagreb, i ustvari su gotovo iste kao i tvoje. Uvijek mora biti od-do. Nismo roboti da svi imamo iste vrijednosti.


ma naravno da govorimo o vrijednosti "do"  :Rolling Eyes: .
samo me zanimalo otkud te brojke, jer sam se jako namucila oko pronalazenja relevantnih informacija, preporucenih vrijednosti i smjernica kojih se lijecnici drze (ovo zadnje mi ni sad nije jasno :Rolling Eyes: , svak ima svoje kriterije izgleda), a svaki put kad vidim neke "nove" brojke zanima me izvor :Grin: .

Prema WHO je granicna vrijednost nakon 2 sata u OGTT-u 7,8mmol/L, kod trudnica (za GDM) i ne trudnica (za intoleranciju glukoze) - isto na linku iz prethodnog posta.

----------


## blackberry

> pomoc ja sam danas dobila nalaz ogtt-a 
> glukoza 0h - 6.1
> glukoza nakon 2h 3.5
> 
> molim ko se razumije za brz odgovor



nije da se ja razumijem  :Smile: ...ali baš sam došla škicnuti da vidim ima li koji slučaj kao moj...da nakon testa je nalaz manji od startnog.
meni je tako bilo i u prvoj i u drugoj trudnoći.
nakon što sam prvi put radila test, i dobila rezultate...sva sam u strahu zvala doktora da su krivi ili??? takvih nema na netu....
pa mi se smijao i rekao da razloga za paniku nema. 
uglavnom, u obje trudnoće meni su pod opterećenjem vrijednosti bile snižene i sve je bilo u redu...čak ni pretjerano komentirano.

----------


## veca-veca

hvala vam na odgovorima  :Kiss: 

trudnica sam u 24.tjednu(zaboravila sam to napomenuti  :Smile:  

nisam zaboravila srednju vrijednost tako pise na nalazu, a sad se vise ne daje urin nego samo rade iz krvi.....
al sutra idem svakako na redovnu kontrolu pa cu svoju ginek.pitati...

Nadam se da ce biti sve ok
pozdrav

----------


## Aurora*

Evo da i ja dam svoj doprinos ovoj temi. Ginekolog me poslao na OGTT, ne znam da li rutinski ili zbog toga sto mi je baka imala dijabetes tipa II ili zbog mojih godina ili zbog cega. Citajuci malo o tome mislila sam da se OGTT radi od 24. do 28. tt, ali kako sam ja uputnicu dobila prije uradila sam ga sa napunjenih 22. tt. 

Rezultat je sljedeci:
GUK nataste   4.6 (ref. 4.4-6.4)
GUK nakon 2h *9.5*
GUM nakon 2h 2  
Ask. kis. nakon 2h 1

Na prvu bih se zabrinula zbog ovakvog rezultata, ali nakon iscitavanja raznih iskustava zakljucujem da je ovakav nalaz zapravo dosta cest kod trudnica. Prema tome uopce ne brinem i bas me zanima sto ce na to reci moj ginekolog. 

Ako netko zna ima li kakvo znacenje pojavljivanje ove ask. kiseline nakon opterecenja glukozom rado bih cula objasnjenje.

----------


## Anemona

Ne znam Aurora što će tvoj reči, ali meni je bio nakon 2 sata GUK manji od ovih tvojih 9,5 i vodili su me kao gestacijski dijabetes.

----------


## Aurora*

*Anemona* znaci li to da si morala na inzulin ili samo na dijetu? 

Kada pogledam ovu dijetu mogu samo reci da ja dnevno pojedem barem upola manje od svega u njoj navedenog!

----------


## Danka_

> Ako netko zna ima li kakvo znacenje pojavljivanje ove ask. kiseline nakon opterecenja glukozom rado bih cula objasnjenje.


Askorbinska kiselina je bila pozitivna u urinu, to nije nikakva patologija. Radi se o vitaminu C i u urinu je prisutan nakon što se jede hrana koja ga sadržava. 

Pozitivan nalaz askorbinske kiseline u urinu može utjecati na očitanje koncentracije glukoze uz pomoć trakice (rezultat je lažno niži).

----------


## Aurora*

Dobro je sto askorbinska kiselina u urinu sama po sebi ne znaci nista lose, samo mi stvarno nije jasno odkuda se tamo nasla ako sam bila nataste i barem 10 stati nista nisam stavila u usta?  :Unsure: 

Osim, ako to nije bilo zbog onog jednog limuna sto sam ga imala sa sobom da ga iscjedim u onu preslatku otopinu!  :Idea:  Makar se na kraju to nisam usudila i moj limun je ostao netaknut (a ja jedva izbjegla povracanje), jer su mi u labu rekli da se to kod njih ne radi...

----------


## frka

koliko ja znam, tek vrijednosti iznad 11 se računaju kao gestacijski dijabetes. sve ispod je intolerancija na glukozu, ali također zahtijeva dijetu...

----------


## krvavica

niti granične vrijednosti ne zahtijevaju dijetu ako su druge stvari prilikom pregleda trudnice bo. barem meni nije rečeno da moram na dijetu, a vrijednosti su mi bile granične... nisam dobila puno kg od zadnjeg pregleda, ostali vanjski parametri su za mene u redu i to je to.

----------


## Anemona

Kod mene je to odmah značilo dijetu. Da ne misli sad netko da sam bila ogromna, pa zato dijeta. Nisam.
Do trenutka kad je rađen OGTT (28. tjedna) dobila sam cca 4 kg (ukupno 9 kg do kraja).
Mislim da je kod mene bio pojačan oprez, jer mi je mama dijabetičar, a i pola familije zajedno s njom.

----------


## Vojvođanka

molim za vaše mišljenje,
dr. mi je sada dao uputnicu za OGTT jer sam dobila 19kg, od toga 7kg u posl. 7 tt, gležnjevi i ruke otečeni, nisam podbuhla u licu, nemam druga oticanja, visoka sam 173cm i sad sam na 83kg
s obzirom da sam u 37tt trudnoće ja sam mu rekla da ga sada ne želim raditi već da želim roditi  :Smile:  jer mi ionako nikakve dijete sada nemogu biti od presudne važnosti
niko u familiji mi nema dijabetes, čak ni onaj starački
ustvari, sama pomisao na vađenje krvi tri puta mi je tlaka
šta vi mislite, trebam li otići ili da i dalje nastavim meditirati o što skorijem porodu  :Smile: ???

----------


## Jesen82

cure da li je netko nedavno bio na velikom profilu u Petrovoj? zanima me što ti daju za jesti...ne zbog same hrane i da li ću biti gladna nego što se jede jer sam čula da se dobije svašta za jesti pa profili ne budu dobri pa cure ostaju danima tamo dok ne budu dobri...

ja sam inače već 3 tjedna na dijeti VV i prvi profil je bio uredan, kad god se doma kontroliram na aparatić je dobar, ali kako ću ipak roditi u Petrovoj preuzeo me drugi doktor koji inzistira na profilu kod njih...

----------


## Anemona

Jesen82, mislim da se ne trebaš sekirati oko hrane. Ja sam bila na strogoj zdravoj i uravnoteženoj prehrani, a u Vinogradskoj sam na profilu prvo dobila puricu s masnim mlincima, ali je profil bez obzira bio ok.

----------


## Jesen82

> Jesen82, mislim da se ne trebaš sekirati oko hrane. Ja sam bila na strogoj zdravoj i uravnoteženoj prehrani, a u Vinogradskoj sam na profilu prvo dobila puricu s masnim mlincima, ali je profil bez obzira bio ok.


znači ako sam već mjesec dana na strogoj dijeti od 1800kcal i to mi daju, misliš da mi neće takav skok u kalorijama pokvariti profil? jer meni nije jasna ta logika.... da li se to namjerno daje takva prehrana jer je kao jedna vrsta opterećenja ili što? jer kada sam posjećivala prijateljicu u Petrovoj vidjela sam da to jedu trudnice s dijabetesom i ništa mi nije bilo jasno :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Anemona

Meni isto nije bilo jasno, nemam pojma.
Ja sam i zbunjeno išla pitati, da li su se zabunili, jer sam na dijabetološkoj dijeti, rekli su mi da je ok, da to jedem. :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Danka_

> znači ako sam već mjesec dana na strogoj dijeti od 1800kcal i to mi daju, misliš da mi neće takav skok u kalorijama pokvariti profil? jer meni nije jasna ta logika.... da li se to namjerno daje takva prehrana jer je kao jedna vrsta opterećenja ili što? jer kada sam posjećivala prijateljicu u Petrovoj vidjela sam da to jedu trudnice s dijabetesom i ništa mi nije bilo jasno


Kakav skok u kalorijama? U Petrovoj ti daju jelovnik od 1800 kcal dnevno.

----------


## Jesen82

> Kakav skok u kalorijama? U Petrovoj ti daju jelovnik od 1800 kcal dnevno.


onda sve 5... jer prije godinu dana sam na pt-u kada sam došla frendici u posjet vidjela žene dijabetičarke koje za ručak dobivaju pečenog piceka i mlince... ali stvarno...

ja sad jedem po takvom jelovniku s VV-a.. isto 1800kcal.....pa me zanimalo da li se toga stvarno drže i kada ležiš tamo na profilu ili daju jesti kao i drugim trudnicama....jer kao što rekoh, vidjela sam da to rade....

----------


## Danka_

Zašto misliš da se pečena piletina i mlinci ne mogu uklopiti u jelovnik od 1800 kcal?

----------


## Anemona

> Zašto misliš da se pečena piletina i mlinci ne mogu uklopiti u jelovnik od 1800 kcal?


Da pokušam ja odgovoriti, kod mene je "problem" bio u mojim očekivanjima.
Ja sam doma jela (koliko pamtim).
- buđenje: bioaktiv
- doručak: graham pecivo s nemasnom šunkom, jogurt, ili zobenu kašu i jogurt,... nešto takvo
- međuobrok: jabuka
- ručak: bistra juha, kuhano meso ili meso sa gril tave (piletina/puretina) + kuhano povrće (blitva, špinat, kelj, zečje, brokula, karfiol,...) + salata
- međuobrok: mala jabuka, ili jogurt
- večera: kao i doručak

Onda se bolnički režim nikako nije uklapao u moj jelovnik.
Bolnica:
- doručak: slatki čaj, polubijeli kruh + maslac ili pekmez ili med ili salama
- ručak: purica s mlincima, ili nešto takvo
- večera: kuhano jaje + čaj ili kao i doručak

U konačnici je to bilo malo kalorija s naglaskom na malo svega, ali "pogrešnih" kalorija.

----------


## Jesen82

> Zašto misliš da se pečena piletina i mlinci ne mogu uklopiti u jelovnik od 1800 kcal?


 pa zato jer mi to nema smisla... ja po dijeti na kojoj sam sada smijem pojesti 2 žličice masnoće po obroku... a svi jako dobro znamo kako se peku piletina i mlinci... tako da mi je to kontradiktorno...ok možda dobiješ neku jako malu porciju pa to nekako bude ok....ali ja mlinaca niti nemam na popisu s VV-a kao dozovljenu namirnicu....




> Da pokušam ja odgovoriti, kod mene je "problem" bio u mojim očekivanjima.
> Ja sam doma jela (koliko pamtim).
> - buđenje: bioaktiv
> - doručak: graham pecivo s nemasnom šunkom, jogurt, ili zobenu kašu i jogurt,... nešto takvo
> - međuobrok: jabuka
> - ručak: bistra juha, kuhano meso ili meso sa gril tave (piletina/puretina) + kuhano povrće (blitva, špinat, kelj, zečje, brokula, karfiol,...) + salata
> - međuobrok: mala jabuka, ili jogurt
> - večera: kao i doručak
> 
> ...


anemona savršeno si opisala što mene zapravo muči.... a ako dobro vidim, nije bilo međuobroka između glavnih jela?

----------


## Anemona

Nije bilo međuobroka, što meni nikako nije odgovaralo.
Jer ja sam jela točno ovako kako sam pisala i pila vodu. Ni zalogaja dodatno nečeg.

----------


## Jesen82

> Nije bilo međuobroka, što meni nikako nije odgovaralo.
> Jer ja sam jela točno ovako kako sam pisala i pila vodu. Ni zalogaja dodatno nečeg.


ne znam ni kako je to normalno ali dobro.... mislim da je tako i u Petrovoj... večera je u 6...ako je i vama bilo tako... jesi bila jako gladna ili se to dalo izdurati?

ja sam ipak sad mjesec dana na dijeti... pa imam discipline i mogu glad trpiti ali me zanima... i meni je plan tankati se vodom ako budem gladna...

koliko si dana na kraju tamo bila... jer po svemu što sam mogla pročitati u Petrovoj ako ti je samo jedna vrijednost povišena nakon obroka ostaješ tamo dok sve ne budu po ps-u...

----------


## Danka_

Hrana se sastoji od ugljikohidrata, proteina i masnoća. Sasvim je izvedivo složiti jelovnik od 1800 kcal dnevno u kojem će biti piletine i mlinaca. Obroci se slažu kombiniranjem odgovarajućeg broja jedinica namirnica podijeljenih u 6 skupina. (OK, znam da sve to znate)
Ako su mlinci pripremljeni tako da ste sigurne da u njima ima više od 2 jednice masnoće (ili 3 - ja bih u jelovnik od 1800 kcal u ručak ubacila barem 3 jedinice masnoće  :Wink: ), onda svakako tražite razgovor s nutricionistom.

Inače, nema razloga da ih se ne jede, spadaju u skupinu "kruh i zamjene", ali svakako treba pribrojiti dodatnu masnoću za pripremanje.

----------


## Jesen82

> Hrana se sastoji od ugljikohidrata, proteina i masnoća. Sasvim je izvedivo složiti jelovnik od 1800 kcal dnevno u kojem će biti piletine i mlinaca. Obroci se slažu kombiniranjem odgovarajućeg broja jedinica namirnica podijeljenih u 6 skupina. (OK, znam da sve to znate)
> Ako su mlinci pripremljeni tako da ste sigurne da u njima ima više od 2 jednice masnoće (ili 3 - ja bih u jelovnik od 1800 kcal u ručak ubacila barem 3 jedinice masnoće ), onda svakako tražite razgovor s nutricionistom.
> 
> Inače, nema razloga da ih se ne jede, spadaju u skupinu "kruh i zamjene", ali svakako treba pribrojiti dodatnu masnoću za pripremanje.


ma kužim ja tebe... ali recimo... što ja sada isto primjećujem.. Petrova kao i VV propagira 1800kcal dnevno... i da jedeš 5 obroka dnevno.. tj. šest na VV jer ima kasni večernji obrok što je ili šalica jogurta ili šalica mlijeka

i onda im dođeš na profil i hrane te svakih 5 sati... znači nema međuobroka... kojima je poanta kao i glavnom jelu da ti držu razinu šećera u krvi stabilnom...znači priča se jedno...a kada se radi profil radi se drugačije... to mi je čudno

ali dobro... odraditi ću to... kao i sve do sada... ali opet mi to malo smiješno... što ne?

----------


## Danka_

Noćni obrok (jogurt) dobiješ uz večeru, ali pojedeš ga pred spavanje, ne uz večeru. 

Što se tiče međuobroka, ako dobiješ voće uz doručak i ručak, također ga ostavi za međuobrok ako ti tako više odgovara. Ako za međuobroke jedeš i druge namirnice, imaš pravo tražiti da ti se prilagode - jednostavno si podijeli glavne obroke.

----------


## Jesen82

> Noćni obrok (jogurt) dobiješ uz večeru, ali pojedeš ga pred spavanje, ne uz večeru. 
> 
> Što se tiče međuobroka, ako dobiješ voće uz doručak i ručak, također ga ostavi za međuobrok ako ti tako više odgovara. Ako za međuobroke jedeš i druge namirnice, imaš pravo tražiti da ti se prilagode - jednostavno si podijeli glavne obroke.


ok...thnx...budem tako probala :Smile:

----------


## klara

Meni nije jasno tih 1800 kalorija. Trudnica ipak treba jesti malo vise nego zena koja nije trudna, i dobit bar 5-6kg tijekom trudnoce. A s dijetom od 1800 kg na dan to nije moguce. Moze li mi to netko objasniti?

----------


## bugaboo

> ma kužim ja tebe... ali recimo... što ja sada isto primjećujem.. Petrova kao i VV propagira 1800kcal dnevno... i da jedeš 5 obroka dnevno.. tj. šest na VV jer ima kasni večernji obrok što je ili šalica jogurta ili šalica mlijeka
> 
> i onda im dođeš na profil i hrane te svakih 5 sati... znači nema međuobroka... kojima je poanta kao i glavnom jelu da ti držu razinu šećera u krvi stabilnom...znači priča se jedno...a kada se radi profil radi se drugačije... to mi je čudno
> 
> ali dobro... odraditi ću to... kao i sve do sada... ali opet mi to malo smiješno... što ne?


Meni su prije 2 tjedna u Petrovoj na PT2 radili profil, bockanje svaka 3 sata, imala sam 3 obroka, ali mi je sestra govorila koji dio obroka da si ostavim za međuobrok (voce ili jogurt+snitica kruha). Moj meni je bio jako slican onom od cimerica koje su jele normalni meni. I da za rucak sam dobila piletinu i mlince, ali to ti nisu mlinci kao kad si doma napravis, to su prakticki samo skuhani mlinci, nema skoro uopce masnoce.

----------


## bugaboo

Zaboravih, profil mi bio super, ne brini ne budes se u Petrovoj najela, moje cimerice su stalno klopale sendvice i slicno između obroka :Cool:

----------


## Jesen82

> Meni su prije 2 tjedna u Petrovoj na PT2 radili profil, bockanje svaka 3 sata, imala sam 3 obroka, ali mi je sestra govorila koji dio obroka da si ostavim za međuobrok (voce ili jogurt+snitica kruha). Moj meni je bio jako slican onom od cimerica koje su jele normalni meni. I da za rucak sam dobila piletinu i mlince, ali to ti nisu mlinci kao kad si doma napravis, to su prakticki samo skuhani mlinci, nema skoro uopce masnoce.





> Zaboravih, profil mi bio super, ne brini ne budes se u Petrovoj najela, moje cimerice su stalno klopale sendvice i slicno između obroka


bug draga puno ti hvala za info :Smile:  i drago mi je da je profil super!

----------


## zibba

Moj nalaz OGTT-a je sljedeći

guk 0 - 4,4 krv iz vene
guk 120 - 8,3 krv iz vene

 dr mi je samo rekao da moram na dijetu, sada sam 33 TT i do sada dobila 8 kg. Nije mi ni rečeno što jesti, ni što izbjegavati. Malo me frka svega jer mi je ovo treća trudnoća i prve dvije su bile uredne bez ikakvih problema, a sada ovo. Nisam slana ni na kakav profil ili slično.

----------


## Beti3

*zibba*, OGTT ti je u granicama normale. Sve u redu.

Osam kila i nije previše, ali pripazi da ne dobiješ više od 3-4 do kraja, radi same sebe i lakšeg poroda, ali ti to sve znaš i sama.

----------


## ina33

> Meni nije jasno tih 1800 kalorija. Trudnica ipak treba jesti malo vise nego zena koja nije trudna, i dobit bar 5-6kg tijekom trudnoce. A s dijetom od 1800 kg na dan to nije moguce. Moze li mi to netko objasniti?


Ako sam ja dobro shvatila, a pitanje kilaže mi je bilo bitno zbog kuka - moj preporučeni maks od strane ortopeda bio je 10 kg, a, ako sam dobro shvatila, trudnica uopće ne bi trebala više jesti od netrudne žene tj. to je neka glavna zabluda. Dobitak na kilaži u trudnoći trebao bi ići a konto konto bebe, posteljice, plodne vode, prsiju i ostalog. 

Na ovakvoj dijeti za prevenciju trudničkog dijabetesa su bile neke žene, uključivo liječeni šećeraši, koji tijekom trudnoće nisu čak niti dobili kilograme, tj. bili su na, recimo, plus 3, ili plus 1. Opet, radilo se o ženama čiji je BMI i prije trudnoće bio preko normalnog, a moj je bio onako donji rub normalnog, pa su mi preporučili maks 10 kg, mislim da sam dobila 8, koje sam izgubila sve na porodu - znači, to je sve bilo beba + attachmenti (posteljica, plodna voda itd.), ništa nešto "moje".

----------


## zibba

> *zibba*, OGTT ti je u granicama normale. Sve u redu.
> 
> Osam kila i nije previše, ali pripazi da ne dobiješ više od 3-4 do kraja, radi same sebe i lakšeg poroda, ali ti to sve znaš i sama.


Znači da ne brinem previše, da je to OK nalaz?
 Nije mi teško pripaziti na slatko i slično, inače mi je prije T BMI bio 22 ( dakle idealan), a sada sam po onim nekim tablicama koliko dobiti tokom trudnoće min - max i slično ispod minimalne težine za 34. tt gdje bi trebalo biti min 76 max 80 kg, a ja imam 74. I još me bace na dijetu. Ne vjerujem da ću uspjeti dobiti još tko zna koliko kila jer i onako ne idu na mene nešto pretjerano lako. Ali baš da se moram hraniti na kapaljku i sve vagati, paziti jesam li pojela dvije ili tri jabuke, mandarine i slično ( banane ionako ne jedem) ili sam uzela dvije kriške kruha više nego je propisano mi je teško, kao i jesti 5-6-7 ili više puta dnevno.

----------


## AndrejaMa

Test sam radila jučer, nalaz stigao kod mog dr., čuji se telefonom.
Vrijednost nakon 120 min je 7,8, što je neka granica po njima, tako da moram ponoviti za mjesec dana, ali na Vuk Vrhovec. Spominjao je još neku pretragu (hemoglobin?), nisam ga baš razumjela, a i čekala ga je pacijentica pa nisam htjela odugovlačiti.
Zašto VV i koja pretraga, znate li?

----------


## Danka_

Hemoglobin koji spominješ je tzv. glikozilirani hemoglobin, HbA1c.

Radi se o testu koji mjeri postotak hemoglobina koji na sebe ima vezanu glukozu. Jedan manji dio hemoglobina (ne više od ~6% kod zdravih ljudi) veže na sebe glukozu iz krvi. Ako je glukoza povišena neko vrijeme, onda više hemoglobina doživi tu promjenu i postane glikozilirano. 
S obzirom na to da eritrociti u kojima se nalazi Hb žive oko 3 mjeseca, mjerenjem postotka glikoziliranog Hb pokušava se doći do informacije je li glukoza u krvi u zadnjih tri mjeseca bila povišena.

Odnedavno se za izražavanje količine HbA1c koriste jedinice mmol/mol ali mislim da još uvijek dobiješ i vrijednost izraženu kao postotak. Krv se uzima iz prsta ili iz vene, ovisno o metodi koja se koristi za određivanje.

----------


## AndrejaMa

Hvala na pojašnjenju.
Jedino još nisam shvatila da li ponovljeni OGTT na VV podrazumjeva profil (svaka 3 sata kroz 24 sata) ili samo opterećenjem glukozom?

----------


## Danka_

OGTT nije profil, nego Oral Glucose Tolerance Test, odnosi se samo na opterećenje glukozom.

Profil je mjerenje šećera kroz dan.
Ako će ti netko htjeti raditi profil a šalje te na VV, onda ćeš sama skupljati krv u malene epruvete s poklopcem, koje onda doneseš drugo jutro u laboratorij njima.
Ako te pošalju u Petrovu na jedan dan radi profila, onda ti oni vade kroz 24 sata (svaka tri sata). Profil treba dati sliku kako se glukoza u krvi kreće kroz dan i noć u normalnim uvjetima svakodnevnog života trudnice, uz prehranu kakvu inače slijedi pojedina trudnica.

----------


## AndrejaMa

U biti me zbunio doktor, kad sam pričala s njim na telefon...
Rekao je da moram ponoviti nalaze na VV za mjesec dana.
Nije se izjasnio da li profil ili OGTT, pa kad sam pitala ovdje - nisam se dobro izjasnila.
Mislila sam da se profil radi isključivo hospitalizacijom, te da se radi u Petrovoj, a ovo na VV da je neka druga pretraga.
Uostalom, objasnit će mi za dva tjedna, kada idem na pregled i po uputnicu.

----------


## Danka_

Na V. Vrhovcu ne hospitaliziraju trudnice radi gestacijskog dijabetesa, osim ako se nije nešto promijenilo u zadnje vrijeme. PT1 u Petrovoj ima suradnju s V. Vrhovcem vezano za dijabetes u trudnoći općenito, pa ako je potrebna hospitalizacija, to se obavlja na PT1.

----------


## AndrejaMa

ETo, jučer bila na pregledu, nalaze držim u rukama:
0-4,73
120-7,63

Na uputnici za VV piše OGTT, HBA1C.
Naručena tek za 7.11.

----------


## AndrejaMa

Mislim da sam kod naručivanja rekla samo OGTT, a ne i HBA1C.
Kakva je to pretraga?
Pročitala sam da je to profil šećera u posljednja tri mjeseca, a li na koji se način radi pretraga?
Trebam li ponovo nazvati da napomenem da i to trebam??

----------


## mel23

Raditi ce ti OGTT i HBA1C, to rade rutinski svima koji su naruceni na OGTT. U slučaju intolerancije glukoze dobiti ces posebnu dijetu (1800 kalorija), kratku edukaciju oko prehrane, nakon toga za mjesec dana nosis mali profil. U slučaju gestacijskog dijabetesa ides raditi veliki profil u bolnicu. Inace ja sam imala intoleranciju glukoze i pridrzavala sam se dijete. Smatram da su mi time ucinili veliku uslugu jer sam usvojila sasvim nove navike u prehrani i dobila 8 kg u trudnoci (nasuprot 20 kg u prvoj). I nikad nisam bila gladna.

----------


## Danka_

> Mislim da sam kod naručivanja rekla samo OGTT, a ne i HBA1C.
> Kakva je to pretraga?
> Pročitala sam da je to profil šećera u posljednja tri mjeseca, a li na koji se način radi pretraga?
> Trebam li ponovo nazvati da napomenem da i to trebam??


Izvadi se krv, na Vuku Vrhovcu vade iz vene za taj test.

Ako ti na uputnici piše, onda ne trebaš valjda napominjati. 

To nije baš "profil šećera u zadnja tri mjeseca", to je postotak glikoziliranog hemoglobina, i mislim da sam gore objasnila detaljnije.


edit, evo:



> Hemoglobin koji spominješ je tzv. glikozilirani hemoglobin, HbA1c.
> 
> Radi se o testu koji mjeri postotak hemoglobina koji na sebe ima vezanu  glukozu. Jedan manji dio hemoglobina (ne više od ~6% kod zdravih ljudi)  veže na sebe glukozu iz krvi. Ako je glukoza povišena neko vrijeme, onda  više hemoglobina doživi tu promjenu i postane glikozilirano. 
> S obzirom na to da eritrociti u kojima se nalazi Hb žive oko 3 mjeseca,  mjerenjem postotka glikoziliranog Hb pokušava se doći do informacije je  li glukoza u krvi u zadnjih tri mjeseca bila povišena.
> 
> Odnedavno se za izražavanje količine HbA1c koriste jedinice mmol/mol ali  mislim da još uvijek dobiješ i vrijednost izraženu kao postotak. Krv se  uzima iz prsta ili iz vene, ovisno o metodi koja se koristi za  određivanje.

----------


## zibba

U međuvremenu sam bila u bolnici gdje mi je rađen profil šećera. 
nalaz je sljedeći

1. vađenje ujutro =4,2
2.  nakon jela, nitko mi nije rekao da mora proči točno 2 sata, a kako je doručak kasnio vadili mi nakon 1,5 sat =7,9
3. prije ručka  = 4,1
4. poslije ručka, pazila da bude 2 sata  = 7,6
5. prije večere = 4,6
6. poslije večere = 5,0

HbA1c 5,2 %

Ono što mi nije jasno je to da mi je dvoje dr-a reklo da je to OK nalaz i da nemam dijabetes jer se kao po novijim istraživanjima pokazalo da kod trudnica je granica 8,5, dok je drugi dio dr-a komentirao da je to šećer i da trebam na dijetu te paziti što jedem i da zato imam višak plodne vode. Nikako mi nije jasno tko je sada tu u pravu, mislim, pazim na prehranu, ali što je točno imam li gestacijski dijabetes ili ne. To me jako muči ipak nije tako bezazleno ako ga imam.

----------


## baby_eve

Meni su radili OGTT sada već 2 puta i šećer mi je bio prvo 9,1, a sada 7,5 i stalno mi govore da imam gastacijski dijabetes. Razlikuje se kako to gledaju dr. ginekolozi i ovi na Vuk Vrhovcu. 

Koma mi je jedino što sam sada dobila aparatić za kontrolu šećera, a trakice kostaju 265kn, a moras ih kupiti. Uf, koma...ima li još tko iskustva sa tim aparatićima?

----------


## Danka_

baby_eve, u ljekarni u prizemlju klinike Vuk Vrhovac cijena trakica u pravilu ne prelazi 222 kn (po toj cijeni im placa HZZO za kutiju od 50 komada).

Ne znam koji aparatic imas, ali znam da oni prodaju i trake po cijeni nizoj od 220 kn, najbolje je da ih nazoves i pitas bas za tvoju vrstu kolika je cijena po kutiji.

----------


## baby_eve

Cijena trakica (npr. Glucofix) je 207kn - pitala, ali moram se platiti iskljucivo gotovinom, a i ja sam na drugom kraju grada i bez auta, bez gotovine  :Razz: 
Nasla sam u lokalnoj BioPharma ljekarni jucer - kosta 265kn, ali se moze platiti karticom. 

Koma...a od dijete sam gladna i tresem se. Nadam se da ce slijedeci nalaz biti bolji...sreca da je i trudnoca pri kraju :D

----------


## L&L

Evo ja sam sada 16-ti tjedan trudnoće i prije 2 tjedna radila sam OGTT i kako sam povratila nakon sat vremena na nalazu je samo prvo mjerenje od 5,6, dok sam sad ponovila mjerenje i bilo je na tašte 5,3 a nakon 2 sata 5,8, i moj gin smatra da je povišen šećer i šalje me u Vinogradsku na GUK profil, eto što reći sad na to. Vidjet ću kad odem sutra gore što će reći i da li će me uopće htjeti primiti.
Da napomenem da su mi u prošloj trudnoći dijagnosticirali Gestacijski dijabetes na temelju sljedećih nalaza: na tašte 4,8, nakon 2 sata 8 , dok je 24 satni GUK profil bio u vrijednostima od 3,8 do 5,4.
Naravno da mi zbog bebice to nije teško, za razliku od 1mj ležanja u bolnici prošlu trudnoću (ne ponovilo se) ovo mi se čini kao šetnja u bolnicu, jedino mi je žao mog malog noćnog cicavca.

----------


## L&L

Bila sam u bolnici i nakon dva pikanja su i pola dana sjedenja na onim odvratnim tvrdim stolicama su rekli meni i još dvjema curama koje su došle na GUK profil da nema mjesta pošto preuređuju i da odemo doma. Meni da se javim ovaj tjedan u trudničku kad mi odgovara i da se onda tamo dogovorim sa gin za prijem.
E sad meni se iskreno stvarno ne ide i ne znam da li da se javljam svom gin (moram po uputnicu) ili kad ću zvati za nalaze u petak od Double testa pa da mu samo usput kažem, što vi mislite da napravim?

----------


## AndrejaMa

Ja sam u velikoj nedoumici, ne mogu dočekati srijedu i pregled....

Dakle, radila sma OGTT u Domu zdravlja 29.9.
0 - 4,73
120 - 7,63

proslijeđana sam na Vuk Vrhovec gdje je 9.11. rađen ponovo
0 -5
60 - 11.6
120 - 9.9
HbA1c  5,1%
Ima jedna caka, a to je da sam večer prije popila 3 dcl vruće čokolade i pojela par muffina od čokolade....zaboravila na pregled.
Do tada sam bila s akilažom na +6, TT 30.
Proglašen gestacijski dijabetes i stroga dijeta.
Od srijeda kad sam dobila nalaze, pa do danas (ponedjeljak) izgubila sam skoro 2 kg  :Shock: .

S obzirom da mislim da niti to nije dobro po meni, otišla sam danas u privatni lab i evo nalaza
0 -4,7
60 - 10,5
120 - 7,8

uz komentar na dnu, odnosno referentne vrijednosti:
Kriteriji studije HAPO (2008.):Glukoza natašte 5,1 mmol/L.
Glukoza nakon 60 minuta 10,0 mmol/LGlukoza nakon 120 min 8,5 mmol/L
*
Ono što mene zanima kako postupiti ako i dalje budem gubila na težini?
Ima li netko slično iskustvo?*

----------


## baby_eve

Ja nisam gubila na kilazi, ali sam u zadnjih 2 mj. trudnoce dobivala samo po 1kg. Dr. kaze da je bitno samo da je secer sto nizi - a trudnicama kojima ne mogu smanjiti ispod 8 mislim da daju inzulin. Ja se isto tresem od dijete, ali sam sada 33tj. pa cekam da to skoro bude gotovo. 
Proslu trudnocu sam prolazila istu pricu - rodila sam dva tjedna ranije malo vecu bebu od 3,5kg, dali su joj za svaki slucaj onu inekciju za pluca i porodili carski - i sve ok. 

Pitaj si ove na Vuk Vrhovcu za taj inzulin - meni je upalilo da sam izbacila tjesteninu iz prehrane i kruh

----------


## ardnas

> Ja sam u velikoj nedoumici, ne mogu dočekati srijedu i pregled....
> 
> Dakle, radila sma OGTT u Domu zdravlja 29.9.
> 0 - 4,73
> 120 - 7,63
> 
> proslijeđana sam na Vuk Vrhovec gdje je 9.11. rađen ponovo
> 0 -5
> 60 - 11.6
> ...


Ništa ne raditi na svoju ruku, sve moraš konzultirati doktora, ginekologa ili internistu. Nemoj se zezati sa gestacijskom, Dr Đelmiš iz Petrove ti je stručnjak za gestacijski, on je inače ginekolog.

----------


## AndrejaMa

Danas sam bila kod ginekologa. 
Prijeti mi se sa odlaskom u bolnicu, nije ni htio pogledati ove nalaze koje sam privatno radila.
Čekam profil slijedeći tjedan, poslije nalaza slijedi UZV i odluka što dalje.

Kao i zibbu, i mene muči isto pitanje.
Meni na nalazu sa VV piše gestacijski dijabetes i nitko ne želi prihvatiti činjenicu da sam dan prije stvarno pretjerala sa unosom slatkog i čokolade.
Ne znam kako će se to odraziti na daljnji tijek trudnoće i porod.
Što ako GUK pokaže uredne vrijednosti slijedeći tjedan, vjerojatno ću se i dalje voditi kao gestacijski dijabetes upravo radi tih prvih nalaza?

Dr. kaže da ne bi trebalo imati posljedice na moju želju za prirodan porod, a sve što sam našla na netu govori upravo suprotno.

----------


## Danka_

Nije bitno što ti piše, nego kakvo je stvarno stanje. Žene s gestacijskim dijabetesom mogu završiti i na carskom rezu, ali samo ako postoji jasna indikacija za to - sama dijagnoza gestacijskog dijabetesa NIJE indikacija. Dakle, njima se desi da je beba stvarno prevelika, npr. (ako glikemije nisu bile optimalne) pa zato završe tako.


Ako će tvoji šećeri u ostatku trudnoće biti normalni, onda ti sama "nakeljena" dijagnoza neće biti razlog za indukciju ili carski.

Javi se prof. Đelmišu u Petrovoj. On ne zadržava zdrave trudnice, garantirano! Iako, to što si dan ranije jela slatko ne bi trebalo utjecati na tvoj nalaz, zato te nitko ne doživljava. Ponovi profil, ako pristaješ na 24-satnu hospitalizaciju tamo, to bi bilo najelegantnije rješenje.

----------


## AndrejaMa

Dva sina sam rodila sa težinama oko 4.300 kg.
Ne vjerujem da će ova beba biti puno manja. 
Veličina po meni ne može biti indikacija.
Neki dan smo svjedočili priči o kućnom porodu sa 4.900 ako se ne varam.

Ali voljela bih da mi se pojasni kako prehrana od dan (bolje reći 10 sati ranije) ne utječe na rezultate nalaza?

----------


## Anemona

AndrejaMa, stvarno nema mjesta panici.
Drži se savjetovane prehrane i hodaj na kontrole.
Kontrolirala sam se u Vinogradskoj i nitko me nije ranije hospitalizirao, niti ništa. Normalan, redovan porod.

----------


## AndrejaMa

http://www.dijabetes.com.hr/website/...dijabetes.aspx


ovo je zanimljiv članak.
iznenađena sam činjenicom da se jako različite vrijednosti i činjenice pojavljuju u različitim tekstovima.

----------


## mel23

Ali i po nalazima iz privatnog lab takodjer si za dijetu zbog vrijednosti nakon 60 minuta. Najbole da odes napraviti profil u bolnicu, tako ces biti najmirnija. Od dijete neces gubiti na tezini, to je samo privremeno. Inace gestacijski dijabetes nije indikacija sam po sebi za carski rez

----------


## Totto

Radila sam danas OGTT i samo želim podijeliti svoju sreću što mogu nastaviti papati kolače  :Very Happy: 

na tašte -4.23
30 min - 7.7
60 min - 7.6
120 min - 5.1

Cure, držite se  :Smile:

----------


## Nimrod

> Dva sina sam rodila sa težinama oko 4.300 kg.
> Ne vjerujem da će ova beba biti puno manja. 
> Veličina po meni ne može biti indikacija.
> Neki dan smo svjedočili priči o kućnom porodu sa 4.900 ako se ne varam.
> 
> Ali voljela bih da mi se pojasni kako prehrana od dan (bolje reći 10 sati ranije) ne utječe na rezultate nalaza?


Zato što se šećeri u tijelu probavljaju unutar 120 minuta.
Pojela ti vola ili kolač ili jabuku, nakon 120 minuta šećer ti ne bi trebao biti veći od 7. I to kad nisi trudna.
Trudnica koja nema poremećene vrijednosti šećera u krvi 60 minuta nakon 4 kriške torte od čokolade ima vrijednost glukoze u krvi manji od 4. (vidila na svoje oči, a bome piše i u Đelmiševom udžbeniku)

Tvoje vrijednosti u drugom naletu su granične za osobu koja nije trudna. 
Trudnice jer su trudne sve redom imaju niži šećer, kaj god da pojele. 
Dr. Đelmiš kojeg su ti preporučile tu na forumu, a kojeg preporučam i ja, najbolji je ginekolog za dijabetičarke u ovom kutu svijeta. Idi u Petrovu, sve će biti ok. Imaš samo gestacijski dijabetes, to nije razlog za paniku. 

Što se tiče težine bebe, nije problem kilaža, već *kako* je beba tu kilažu dobila.
 Ako mama nema dijabetes (koji god), kilaža nije problem (u većini slučajeva)

Ako mama ima dijabetes (koji god!) onda je problem. Jer onda postoji mogućnost da je beba "velika" odnosno da se "deblja" zbog poremećenih vrijednosti šećera u krvi. Maminoj, pa samim time i svojoj. 

 Pojednostavljeno rečeno, mamin šećer prelazi u bebinu krv. Osim što se 'deblja', i beba počinje proizvoditi svoj vlastiti inzulin.
Rađanje je rad u kojem beba troši energiju odnosno šećer.
Beba nedijabetične mame to nadoknadi podojem. Ali ta beba ne proizvodi puno inzulina.
Beba dijabetične mame koja prozvodi inzulin da bi probavila mamin povišeni šećer nastavlja proizvoditi tu količinu inzulina i kad se odvoji od majke te si nakon podoja može napucati preveliku količinu inzulina i može pasti u dijabetičku komu. (Ovo je worst case scenarij.)
Zbog toga su loše regulirani dijabetes i velike težina indikacije za carski rez. 

Ja sam u drugom i trećem trimestru izgubila 18 kg dijabetičkom dijetom. Rodila sam dijete 3400, sasvim zdravo. 
Ne bih toliko skinula da nisam bila trudna, što nisam unijela, on si je povukao. Dijete si uzme sve što mu treba.

----------


## Nimrod

> http://www.dijabetes.com.hr/website/...dijabetes.aspx
> 
> 
> ovo je zanimljiv članak.
> iznenađena sam činjenicom da se jako različite vrijednosti i činjenice pojavljuju u različitim tekstovima.


Nisam čitala sada, ali moram primijetiti da je članak koji citiraš za trudnice koje imaju dijabetes tipa 1 i samim tim more drugih stvari na koje moraju paziti ako žele iznijeti trudnoću do kraja.

Različite vrijednosti i različite činjenice sasvim su logične za različite tipove dijabetesa.
Da nema razlike, ne bi to ni bile različite bolesti.

----------


## Nimrod

> Podižem temu...
> Ponovila sam OGTT nakon cca 3 tjedna laganije prehrane. I stvarno sam se pridržavala svih uputa. No, sada je nalaz gori nego prvi put. 
> Prvi put je glukoza nakon 2h bila 8,4, a sada 10,2. Ne znam jesam li više    ili   . Pa kako sad to? Ja sam se tako trudila, a ono figa.


To ti je normalno. 
Ne znam zašto ti ginić nije objasnio, kod nekih trudnica - što je viša trudnoća, to su šećeri gori.
Tako je meni bilo i ja sam na kraju bila na inzulinu. (sad više nisam.) 
Znam da je frustrirajuće - meni je istih 150 grama špinata na vodi davalo šećer 5, pa 7, pa 11.9. sve unutar mjesec i po. Ja sam bila ljuta ko pas pa sam se malo i derala na svog ginića.
Tako da nisi ništa krivo radila, i super je da si se držala dijete. 

Umjesto još jednog OGTT-a ti možeš tražiti uputnicu za Petrovu, koja je referentni centar za dijabetes u Hrvatskoj. Odeš tamo prenoćiti i oni ti vade krv 24 sata a ti jedeš samo njihovu hranu. I onda vide točno kakvi su ti šećeri ujutro natašte, nakon doručka ruča večere jabuke. 
I kažu ti koju dijetu trebaš koristiti. Ja bih na tvom mjestu tako. U biti, ja to jesam tako. ;D

----------


## andiko

> Zato što se šećeri u tijelu probavljaju unutar 120 minuta.
> Pojela ti vola ili kolač ili jabuku, nakon 120 minuta šećer ti ne bi trebao biti veći od 7. I to kad nisi trudna.
> Trudnica koja nema poremećene vrijednosti šećera u krvi 60 minuta nakon 4 kriške torte od čokolade ima vrijednost glukoze u krvi manji od 4. (vidila na svoje oči, a bome piše i u Đelmiševom udžbeniku)
> 
> Tvoje vrijednosti u drugom naletu su granične za osobu koja nije trudna. 
> Trudnice jer su trudne sve redom imaju niži šećer, kaj god da pojele. 
> Dr. Đelmiš kojeg su ti preporučile tu na forumu, a kojeg preporučam i ja, najbolji je ginekolog za dijabetičarke u ovom kutu svijeta. Idi u Petrovu, sve će biti ok. Imaš samo gestacijski dijabetes, to nije razlog za paniku. 
> 
> Što se tiče težine bebe, nije problem kilaža, već *kako* je beba tu kilažu dobila.
> ...



Nimrod, baš ti hvala na ovom objašnjenju...sad se više neću bunit kad me šalju na OGTT. Prva dva djeteta su mi bila 4170 i 4550, šećer uvijek uredan. ALi očito se nikad ne zna....Očekujem da me sad opet pošalju...

----------


## leptiric_zg

Dakle, netko se gore poveselio nakon dobrih nalaza da smije nastaviti papati kolače.  :Smile:  Meni je rečeno da je dijagnoza do kraja trudnoće i ako su mi vrijednosti normalne da moram DO KRAJA trudnoće nastaviti s djetom.


Iskreno, ja ne važem ništa, i dalje si priuštim jedan medenjak dnevno (dobro, nekad dva).  :Smile:  Izbacila sam skroz tijesta (jedem ga samo za ručak), ali pite, kiflice i sl ništa. dva mjeseca sam na istoj kilaži. 

KOnzumiram isključivo vodu. Ne želim nikoga odgovarati, ali ja sam gladna s tim njihovim režimom a odmah sam i nervozna. Moja gospodična je uredne težine za 31TT. Ali i dalje se svaka 3 tjedna pikam i nosim na VV. 

Gestacijski dijabetes ne mora i nije razlog da se ide na carski porod.

----------


## venera21

Danas sam na VV dobila nalaze malog kućnog profila i jedna vrijednost mi je čak 8. Kažu da moram u Petrovu na 2,3 dana i da će mi uvesti inzulin. Pijem dosta lijekova radi kronične bolesti pa se sve to sada izgleda pošemerilo.
Ima li ovdje koja trudnica kojoj su uveli inzulin u Petrovoj?

----------


## ardnas

ne brini se, samo će ti par dana promatrat razinu šećera i ideš doma uz dijetu.Dok ne uđeš u bolnicu, izbaci ugljikohidrate, sokove slatko, kruh...i pazi na unos voća slatkog

----------


## Canaj

cure, pratila sam vas, ali ne stignem sad prokopati jako unatrag pa evo pitanje:

- jel je moguce ogtt test napravit u jednom danu (tj testirati se i dobiti nalaz isti dan)?  -ako idem u obični dom zdravlja...

fala!

----------


## venera21

> ne brini se, samo će ti par dana promatrat razinu šećera i ideš doma uz dijetu. Dok ne uđeš u bolnicu, izbaci ugljikohidrate, sokove slatko, kruh...i pazi na unos voća slatkog


ma najgore je kaj inače izbjegavam voće, povrće i mliječne proizvode radi ulceroznog kolitisa, koji mi se totalno pogoršao u trudnoći, i doslovno živim na onome kaj bi trebala izbaciti radi dijabetesa. 
na VV vele da bi uz inzulin mogla normalno jesti ono kaj sam i jela do sada. E ja sad ne znam toliko o dijabetesu, da li je to istina?

----------


## Danka_

> na VV vele da bi uz inzulin mogla normalno jesti ono kaj sam i jela do sada. E ja sad ne znam toliko o dijabetesu, da li je to istina?


Načelno da, ali sve skupa treba dobro izbalansirati. Ako govorimo samo o prehrani, uz vanjski inzulin daleko je fleksibilnije.

----------


## Marsupilami

> Danas sam na VV dobila nalaze malog kućnog profila i jedna vrijednost mi je čak 8. Kažu da moram u Petrovu na 2,3 dana i da će mi uvesti inzulin. Pijem dosta lijekova radi kronične bolesti pa se sve to sada izgleda pošemerilo.
> Ima li ovdje koja trudnica kojoj su uveli inzulin u Petrovoj?


Vrijednosti su ti u principu preniske za uvadjanje inzulina.
S druge strane, ako zbog kronicne bolesti moras jesti odredjenu hranu koja ti dize secer u krvi onda ce ti mozda uvesti inzulin, par jedinica tek toliko kao potporu.

Kada obavis puni profil u bolnici znat ce se vise, nemoj se samo uznemiravati zbog toga, nije inzulin toliko strasan, bit ce sve ok  :Smile:

----------


## venera21

Hvala cure na odgovorima.
Sutra idem kod dr. Ivanišević u Petrovu na dogovor pa ćemo vidjeti. Nije mi čak ni inzulin toliko strašan, koliko to kaj moram na par dana ostavit svoju bebačicu....

----------


## Nimrod

> Meni su radili OGTT sada već 2 puta i šećer mi je bio prvo 9,1, a sada 7,5 i stalno mi govore da imam gastacijski dijabetes. Razlikuje se kako to gledaju dr. ginekolozi i ovi na Vuk Vrhovcu. 
> 
> Koma mi je jedino što sam sada dobila aparatić za kontrolu šećera, a trakice kostaju 265kn, a moras ih kupiti. Uf, koma...ima li još tko iskustva sa tim aparatićima?


Slušaj one iz Petrove. 
Samo oni imaju dovoljno iskustva i znanja o trudnicama i dijabetesu u jednom paketu. ;D
Zaista, dok sam ležala tamo nagledala sam se svega oko tog prokletog šećera i oko
posljedica glupih, neinformiranih liječnika koji iz knjiga uzimaju vrijednosti za netrudne ljude i samo ih lijepe trudnicama kao da je to isto
da je isto ne bi bio gestacijski dijabetes

----------


## Nimrod

> Hvala cure na odgovorima.
> Sutra idem kod dr. Ivanišević u Petrovu na dogovor pa ćemo vidjeti. Nije mi čak ni inzulin toliko strašan, koliko to kaj moram na par dana ostavit svoju bebačicu....


Neće te dugo držati, mene su držali samo jedan dan. 
drži se!

----------


## Nimrod

> Načelno da, ali sve skupa treba dobro izbalansirati. Ako govorimo samo o prehrani, uz vanjski inzulin daleko je fleksibilnije.


Hmmm, meni baš i nisu dali da bude fleksibilnija dijeta. Vrlo rigorozna dijeta i inzulin zadnja 3 mjeseca.

Ponovit ću, u Petrovoj je hrpa liječnika koji imaju brdo iskustva - a svaka situacija je po nečemu posebna - i treba ići k njima.

----------


## Danka_

> Hmmm, meni baš i nisu dali da bude fleksibilnija dijeta. Vrlo rigorozna dijeta i inzulin zadnja 3 mjeseca.


Da, jer na taj nacin ono prvo sto sam spomenula (izbalansiranost) postignes puno brze i jednostavnije. To je sasvim u redu. 

Nacelno: ako je netko na granici uzeti inzulin ili ne, puno je lakse (sto se prehrane tice) ako ga pocne uzimati. Ali treba znati omjere (koliko jedna jedinica inzulina spusta GUK za 1 mmol, koliko jedna jedinica inzulina prekriva grama UH). U situaciji u kojoj se venera nalazi, inzulin ce joj omoguciti da unosi i hranu koja bi, uzeta bez vanjskog inzulina, izazivala previsoke glikemije kod nje. Samo treba napraviti jasan plan, koliko UH i kada, uz odgovarajuce doze inzulina.

----------


## iva1602

kad ste prvi put išle na kontrolu šećera, dakle ogtt, u svoj dom zdravlja što vam je pisalo na uputnici? na mojoj piše samo kks, urin i s-glukoza, nigdje ne piše ogtt pa brijem da mi je ginić krivo napisao uputncu....

----------


## AndrejaMa

Dugo se nisam javljala...
GUK profil uredan.
Sve vrijednosti su ispod svih granica
natašte  .......................3,6
2 sata poslije doručka .... 4,1
2 sata poslije ručka ....... 3,6
2 sata poslije večere ..... 3,0

I dalje pridržavati se prehrane i kontrola za 4 tjedna.
Ja ću se osvrnuti na ono da je svaki slučaj specifičan. 
Otpočetka tvrdim da prvi nalaz iz nekog razloga nije bio realno stanje.
I nije svaki slučaj da se trči u Petrovu.
Eto, pravilnom prehranom izbjegla sam sve dodatne komplikacije.
Jučer bila i kod gin. na pregledu, beba uopće nije prevelika, trudna sam 33 tjedna, i sve mjere su za 33-34 tjedna, procjena težine 2.150 kg, sve na svom mjestu, beba se okrenula (još prije koji tjedan, baš sam osjetila). Čak je i gin rekao da je čudno kako su se nalazi popravili za dva tjedna.
Tako da, eto malo ohrabrenja za one koje su u strahu, držite se djete i sva će biti OK (ako nisu baš katastrofa nalazi, naravno).

----------


## AndrejaMa

canaj, OGTT test možeš eventualno napraviti privatno da dobiješ nalaze isti dan. U domu zdravlja su uvijek slijedeći dan.

----------


## Canaj

> canaj, OGTT test možeš eventualno napraviti privatno da dobiješ nalaze isti dan. U domu zdravlja su uvijek slijedeći dan.


e viš, to nisam bila sigurna...al dobro je - stići ću obavit to prije pregleda

----------


## pujica

> canaj, OGTT test možeš eventualno napraviti privatno da dobiješ nalaze isti dan. U domu zdravlja su uvijek slijedeći dan.


mene zanima gdje mogu privatno, a da nije breyer, to mi je na skroz drugoj strani grada

----------


## AndrejaMa

Ne znam koji dio grada ti treba,
znam za jedan u Dubravi i u Sevetama, ali ne znam gdje ti živiš...

----------


## pujica

maksimir, dubrava bi bila super...

----------


## Boxica

> maksimir, dubrava bi bila super...


Labor centar u Maksimiru
http://www.ordinacija.hr/adresar/ust...-dijagnostiku/

----------


## pujica

faaaaalaaaa

----------


## venera21

> Hvala cure na odgovorima.
> Sutra idem kod dr. Ivanišević u Petrovu na dogovor pa ćemo vidjeti. Nije mi čak ni inzulin toliko strašan, koliko to kaj moram na par dana ostavit svoju bebačicu....


Evo javljam da će me uzeti u Petrovu slijedeći petak na 3 dana. Samo kaj nisam pitala u koliko sati treba doći?

----------


## Boxica

> Evo javljam da će me uzeti u Petrovu slijedeći petak na 3 dana. Samo kaj nisam pitala u koliko sati treba doći?


ujutro u 7

----------


## Nimrod

> Dugo se nisam javljala...
> GUK profil uredan.
> Sve vrijednosti su ispod svih granica
> natašte  .......................3,6
> 2 sata poslije doručka .... 4,1
> 2 sata poslije ručka ....... 3,6
> 2 sata poslije večere ..... 3,0
> 
> Ja ću se osvrnuti na ono da je svaki slučaj specifičan. 
> Otpočetka tvrdim da prvi nalaz iz nekog razloga nije bio realno stanje.


Svaki slučaj JEST specifičan jer su svakom čovjeku šećeri specifični. 
Zato, tvoj prv nalaz JEST bio realno stanje - ono u kojem si se ti tada nalazila.

Ne reagira svaka osoba isto na svaku hranu. Mi smo u Petrovoj dok sam čuvala trudnoću uspoređivale svoje vrijednosti nakon ručka koji nam je svima bio isti. I neke su žene na neku hranu jednostavno drugačije reagirale. 

Nadalje, 
Meni je jutarnji GUK u 13 tjednu bio 10,5. 
I slijedećih 4 mjeseca s urednom prehranom nije prešao 4.9
Ali onda je počeo biti 7.8 do 8.9 s istom tom prehranom, i morala sam na inzulin.
I unatoč činjenici da su me liječili kao da imam dijabetes tipa II na kraju sam ipak *dokazivo* imala samo gestacijski.

----------


## Nimrod

> ma kužim ja tebe... ali recimo... što ja sada isto primjećujem.. Petrova kao i VV propagira 1800kcal dnevno... i da jedeš 5 obroka dnevno.. tj. šest na VV jer ima kasni večernji obrok što je ili šalica jogurta ili šalica mlijeka
> 
> i onda im dođeš na profil i hrane te svakih 5 sati... znači nema međuobroka... kojima je poanta kao i glavnom jelu da ti držu razinu šećera u krvi stabilnom...znači priča se jedno...a kada se radi profil radi se drugačije... to mi je čudno
> 
> ali dobro... odraditi ću to... kao i sve do sada... ali opet mi to malo smiješno... što ne?



Čekaj, kako te Petrova hrani bez međuobroka?

Mi smo dobivale hranu za doručak, ručak i večeru.
ALI upute su bile jesti:
u 7:00 kruh i meso/sir (kaj je već bilo) i mlijeko (ili kaj je već bilo) za doručak = Doručak
u 10:00 jabuku koja došla s doručkom = Međuobrok
u 12:00 ručak koji dođe = Ručak
u 15:00 jabuku koja došla s ručkom = Međuobrok
17:30 večera koja dođe = Večera
19:30 jabuka koja je došla s večerom = Međuobrok
22:00 šnita kruha i jogurt koji je došao s večerom = Noćni obrok

Sve ostalo se smatralo varanjem da bi se naštimali šečeri i da bi se što prije otišlo iz bolnice.

Ja sam 10 minuta do obroka znala umirati od gladi ali nekako idući nikad nije bio tako daleko. ;D

----------


## Nimrod

> KOnzumiram isključivo vodu. Ne želim nikoga odgovarati, ali ja sam gladna s tim njihovim režimom a odmah sam i nervozna.


Meni ti je to išlo jedno s drugim - čim sam si dopustila nešto sa šećerom, odmah sam umirala od gladi. 
I proklinjala njih i njihovu dijetu. 

Kasnije sam batalila pola šnite kruha i uvela 200 grama riže. I nitko sitiji od mene. 
(doduše nisam mužu uopće dala sa unosi slatko u kuću, ali to je drugi par rukava. bome je i on 6 kila izgubio)

Da bih kasnije saznala da je nuspojava pojačane gladi (i žeđi za sokovima) upravo visok šećer. 
I da mi baš zato što sam debela nitko nije vjerovao da nemam dijabetes.

----------


## AndrejaMa

> Svaki slučaj JEST specifičan jer su svakom čovjeku šećeri specifični. <BR>Zato, tvoj prv nalaz JEST bio realno stanje - ono u kojem si se ti tada nalazila.<BR><BR>Ne reagira svaka osoba isto na svaku hranu. Mi smo u Petrovoj dok sam čuvala trudnoću uspoređivale svoje vrijednosti nakon ručka koji nam je svima bio isti. I neke su žene na neku hranu jednostavno drugačije reagirale. <BR><BR>Nadalje, <BR>Meni je jutarnji GUK u 13 tjednu bio 10,5. <BR>I slijedećih 4 mjeseca s urednom prehranom nije prešao 4.9<BR>Ali onda je počeo biti 7.8 do 8.9 s istom tom prehranom, i morala sam na inzulin.<BR>I unatoč činjenici da su me liječili kao da imam dijabetes tipa II na kraju sam ipak *dokazivo* imala samo gestacijski.


 Razumijem i prihvaćam.Imam gestacijski dijabetes. OK. Ako se to dijagnosticira kao trenutno stanje u jednom nalazu od 4 nalaza unutar mjesec dana.Nalaz tri tjedna prije, tjedan i dva tjedna kasnije&nbsp;uredan.Ono što mene smeta da se u takvoj situaciji straši, priča što ne bi trebalo, a što bi trebalo nitko ne kaže. Ako sam negdje ne pronađeš ili ne pitaš nekog.Kao što je prije kojeg tjedna kad su pričali u jednoj emisiji o dijabetesu, pa imeđu ostalog i o gestacijskom, gdje se dva dr nisu niakako mogla složiti sa činjenicama i dijagnozama. U svakom slučaju, djete se držim i dalje, ponekad malo (alo stvano malo prkršim), osjećam se super, i to je to.

----------


## Nimrod

> Razumijem i prihvaćam.Imam gestacijski dijabetes. OK (...) Kao što je prije kojeg tjedna kad su pričali u jednoj emisiji o dijabetesu, pa imeđu ostalog i o gestacijskom, gdje se dva dr nisu niakako mogla složiti sa činjenicama i dijagnozama. (...)


Zato što, vrlo ugrubo rečeno, koliko trudnica toliko gestacijskih dijabetesa. :D
Tipa, ti imaš gestacijski, i ja sam imala gestacijski, a terapije su nam sigurno nebo i zemlja. 
A neka treća možda ima samo intoleranciju glukoze. 
Zato je tu stalno ponavljam tu prokletu Petrovu. 
Ja sam samo njima vjerovala nakon što sam skužila kolike te razlike mogu biti i koliko liječnika kod nas uopće ne šalje trudnice na OGTT (jer to nije obavezno). 
Šećer se kod trudnica kontrolira u urinu na redovnim pregledima, ali postoji šansa da dođeš na taj pregled a da nisi jela ništa cijeli dan (a to te ne pitaju) i budu ti super šećeri. Ali u biti nisu. 

Zato je redoslijed tih pretraga: šećer u urinu - OGTT - profil. 

Inače, OGTT se radi obično između 24-28 tjedna trudnoće.

----------


## AndrejaMa

Pa za tvoju informaciju, po novome je obavezan OGTT test između 24 i 28 tjedna, kao i bris iza 35 tjedna.

A što se tiče stručnosti, po mojim nalazima imam intoleranciju na glukozu, a ne gestacijski dijabetes. 
Iako sada u mojoj trudničkoj piše da imam gestacijski dijabetes.
POtražila sam drugo mišljenje, ali nitko ne bi sada preko nalaza koji piše u trudničkoj.
Čemu onda uopće drugo mišljenje? Uostalom bilo je treće mišljenje, ali ok.
I da, koliko gestacijskih dijabetesa, toliko i različitih terapija.
Pa ti onda budi pametan i odaberi koga ćeš slušati.
A o Petrovoj ne bih....

----------


## klara

> Šećer se kod trudnica kontrolira u urinu na redovnim pregledima, ali postoji šansa da dođeš na taj pregled a da nisi jela ništa cijeli dan (a to te ne pitaju) i budu ti super šećeri. Ali u biti nisu. 
> 
> .


Ovo se možda meni desilo. Na dan pregleda sam se uvijek trudila manje jesti jer mi je teško paldala vožnja u autu s punim želudcem. Slučajno sam jednom došla nakon kolača  :Smile:

----------


## Danka_

> A o Petrovoj ne bih....


Ako govoris o timu koji se u Petrovoj bavi dijabetesom (ne samo gestacijskim), onda sigurno u Hrvatskoj neces naci nikoga strucnijeg za tu problematiku.  Znam ponesto o dijabetesu pa eto, uzimam si za pravo to tvrditi.

----------


## AndrejaMa

Ne govorim o tom konkretnom timu, već općenito...
Svatko ima pravo na svoje mišljenje o bolnicama i ljudima koji rade u njima.

----------


## Danka_

Naravno, ali na temi o dijabetesu u trudnoći govoriti loše (bez konkretnih primjera) o Petrovoj ne misleći pri tome na tim koji se bavi dijabetesom ne čini mi se konstruktivnim. Ako imaš nešto loše za reći i o tom timu, to je sasvim u redu. Ali ako nemaš, onda mi se čini štetnim to što si napisala jer će one kojima možda baš treba ekipa s PT1 tvoje pisanje odvratiti od tog mjesta. 
A znam puno previše primjera kada je izbjegavanje PT1 ("jer Petrova je ovakva i onakva") naškodilo trudnoći.

----------


## Zrina

Po čemu su posumnjali da imate problema sa šećerom? Ili se sada OGTT stvarno radi obavezno svima?
Mene stalno ispituju da li sam imala prije problema sa šećerom jer je beba konstantno veća od tjedna trudnoće,ali me još nikamo nisu slali (22 tjedan).

----------


## Anemona

> Po čemu su posumnjali da imate problema sa šećerom? Ili se sada OGTT stvarno radi obavezno svima?
> Mene stalno ispituju da li sam imala prije problema sa šećerom jer je beba konstantno veća od tjedna trudnoće,ali me još nikamo nisu slali (22 tjedan).


Moj dr. je prije slao sve koji imaju u obitelji nekog s povišenim šećerom.
Tako da ja sam kontrolirala radi toga, a i sama sam pretpostavila, jer su mi počeli neki specifični problemi, kao nagli pad šećera, pa mi pozli,... Onda sam izmjerila na maminom aparatiću doma i dobila čudne vrijednosti.

----------


## AndrejaMa

OGTT test se sada radi obavezno, između 24 i 28 tjedna.
Radi se i ranije ukoliko ima nekakvih indicija (obiteljska dijagnoza, velika težina, velika beba,...).

Ok, povlačim što sam napisala na ovoj temi o Petrovoj, ali kao što su mi rekli, danas se svašta proglašava gestacijskim dijabetesom i ono što je i ono što nije.
Na žalost, to nam je sudbina sa svim dijagnozama, kao da ima onih realnih i onih koje naginju i onih koje bi se mogle svrstai tako. Pa se onda šelje na pregleda i svakakve lijekove, po meni savsim nepotrebno.

----------


## Danka_

> Ok, povlačim što sam napisala na ovoj temi o Petrovoj, ali kao što su mi rekli, danas se svašta proglašava gestacijskim dijabetesom i ono što je i ono što nije.
> Na žalost, to nam je sudbina sa svim dijagnozama, kao da ima onih realnih i onih koje naginju i onih koje bi se mogle svrstai tako. Pa se onda šelje na pregleda i svakakve lijekove, po meni savsim nepotrebno.


Za većinu trudnica s dijagnosticiranim gestacijskim dijabetesom jedina terapija je kontrolirana prehrana, što uopće nije loše bez obzira na dijagnozu. Tek manji dio trudnica mora dobivati inzulin. Inzulin nije lijek (zapravo nije lijek uopće) koji se može davati tek tako - ako ga ne trebaš, tijelo će prilično burno reagirati. O kakvim ti lijekovima pričaš?

----------


## puntica

> Pa za tvoju informaciju, po novome je obavezan OGTT test između 24 i 28 tjedna, kao i bris iza 35 tjedna.


obavezan?
hmmm...nemam pojma ko bi te mogao obavezati da to moraš napraviti?!
u prvoj trudnoći sam radila 2 put ogtt, i oba puta je bio super. a radila sam ga...eto tako, jer je ginekologica svih slala, i to dvaput.  :Rolling Eyes: 
nije bilo ni jedne jedine indikacije da mi je potreban :/

u ovoj trudnoći ga nisam radila, niti mislim (ok, sad je možda već i kasno s obzirom da mi je termin ovih dana  :Cool: )

----------


## AndrejaMa

Danka_, pisala sam općenito o svim dijagnozama i o tome da se lijekovi daju kako se kome svidi, dakle ne samo u trudnoći.
A za inzulin znam da sa ne daje bez razloga.
I upravo o tome govorim, da vrijednosti mojih nalaza nisu ni približno blizu onima za koje je potreban inzulin, a ponjeli su se prema meni na VV kao da će inzulin biti jedino rješenje.
Usporedno sa podacima u drugim državama ispada da imamo jako puno trudnica sa gestacijskim dijabetesom kao dijagnozom. Zašto je to tako?

puntica, meni je tako rečeno, a i sve trudnice koje znam (a prošle su 28 tj.) u približno to vrijeme poslane su na  OGTT test u posljednjih par mjeseci. Radi se o 6 trudnica, neke su već i rodile...

----------


## Danka_

Na V. Vrhovcu ti nisu propisali inzulin, to što je netko nešto pričao ništa ne znači.

Što se tiče statistika, ne znam da je to tako, ali ako jest, uzroci mogu biti razni: genetika, činjenica da imamo jeftinu perinatalnu skrb, ili ono na što aludiraš - da se ta dijagnoza daje i slučajevima koji to nisu. S druge strane, znam za slučajeve gestacijskog dijabetesa gdje se trudnicama nažalost nije pružala odgovarajuća skrb. I ne pruža se nijednoj od vas ovdje koja dobije dijagnozu pri čemu joj NITKO ne da čak ni okvirne, a kamo li PRECIZNE upute o prehrani, pri čemu je ta prehrana istodobno terapija. To je jednostavno loše.   

Ja ne pišem ovdje jer se želim praviti pametna, pišem iz srca i po savjesti. Nisam po struci medicinar, ali ponešto stvarno znam o dijabetesu i njegovom utjecaju na trudnoću. Nikada nikoga nisam plašila ni zastrašivala, baš obrnuto.

----------


## AndrejaMa

Meni su upute o prehrani date i ja sam ih se pridržavala. Pridržavam ih se i dalje, iako i dalje mislim i znam da u mojim papirima ne bi trebalo pisati gestacijski dijebetes već intolerancija na glukozu - to su dvije različite dijagnoze sa različitim pristupima i različitim "težinama".
Upravo zbog toga može mi se desiti pri porodu da me radi toga zele inducirati ili pak tko zna što, a za to vjerojatno pravih i stavrnih indicija nema.
I naravno da u situaciji kao što je ova, u mom slučaju sve radiš da zaštitiš i dijete i sebe. 
Tvoje savjete smatram izuzetno korisnim i stavrno ih pročitam sa pažnjom i razmislim o njima.
Ne mislim da nekog zastašuješ, smatram da sa mojim nalazima nemam potrebe ići u Petrovu, već nastaviti po uputama i nahođenju vlastite savjesti.
Da su nalazi drugačiji (lošiji) vjerojatno bih potražila mišljenje sa Petrove.

----------


## Nimrod

> Naravno, ali na temi o dijabetesu u trudnoći govoriti loše (bez konkretnih primjera) o Petrovoj ne misleći pri tome na tim koji se bavi dijabetesom ne čini mi se konstruktivnim. Ako imaš nešto loše za reći i o tom timu, to je sasvim u redu. Ali ako nemaš, onda mi se čini štetnim to što si napisala jer će one kojima možda baš treba ekipa s PT1 tvoje pisanje odvratiti od tog mjesta. 
> A znam puno previše primjera kada je izbjegavanje PT1 ("jer Petrova je ovakva i onakva") naškodilo trudnoći.


Jedan veliki potpis. 
A ovo "naškodilo trudnoći" je, u najmanju ruku, vrlo blago rečeno.

----------


## Nimrod

> Ovo se možda meni desilo. Na dan pregleda sam se uvijek trudila manje jesti jer mi je teško paldala vožnja u autu s punim želudcem. Slučajno sam jednom došla nakon kolača


Meni se dogodilo još gore - ispao mi je takav cijeli profil. Nisam stigla jesti kako se spada dan prije profila, rekli su mi dođi natašte, ali im se raspored pikanja poremetion i onda su mi dali hranu na koju nisam nešto reagirala. Ono, ništa preko 6. Idući dan da neka ja idem doma, a meni guk nakon njihovog doručka 11.9.! Ne želim ni pomisliti što bi bilo da nisam kontrol frik akav jesam.

----------


## Nimrod

> Meni su upute o prehrani date i ja sam ih se pridržavala. Pridržavam ih se i dalje, iako i dalje mislim i znam da u mojim papirima ne bi trebalo pisati gestacijski dijebetes već intolerancija na glukozu - to su dvije različite dijagnoze sa različitim pristupima i različitim "težinama".


Ja sam podvojena - s jedne strane znam kako se osjećaš jer ni ja nisam imala ispravnu dijagnozu na papirima. 
S druge strane, ne vidim kako možeš biti tako sigurna da nemaš pravu dijagnozu, a da nisi bila na profilu jedno tjedan dana?
Ja sam si provjerala GUK 800 dnevno i potrošila pravo mlao bogastvo na trakice. 

I da dodam koju dobru u Petrovoj - ja sa svojom dijagnozom bih isto završila na indukciji, obzirom na dijagnozu na papiru - ali sam ipak dočekala 40+1 bez indukcije.

----------


## Marsupilami

> obavezan?
> hmmm...nemam pojma ko bi te mogao obavezati da to moraš napraviti?!
> u prvoj trudnoći sam radila 2 put ogtt, i oba puta je bio super. a radila sam ga...eto tako, jer je ginekologica svih slala, i to dvaput. 
> nije bilo ni jedne jedine indikacije da mi je potreban :/
> 
> u ovoj trudnoći ga nisam radila, niti mislim (ok, sad je možda već i kasno s obzirom da mi je termin ovih dana )


Samo da kazem nesto u korist OGTT-a.
U mojoj zadnjoj trudnoci sam radila ogtt u 22. tjednu trudnoce, to zapravo nije bio pravi ogtt nego test na glukozu koji rade u obicnim labosima, dakle nataste te bocnu, popijes glukozu i onda nakon 2 sata bocnu opet.
Na tom testu mi je secer bio 7,7, nisu mi dali glukozu jer je vec ionako secer bio povisen (glupost naravno, nije tako zabrinjavajuc bio, ali eto nisu mi dali) nego su mi rekli da nesto pojedem i da se vratim za 2 sata.
Nakon 2 sata secer mi je i dalje bio 7,7, dakle malo povisen ali u trudnoci jos i podnosljivo.

Doktorica mi je rekla da odem u Petrovu na obradu, da mi naprave profil.
Dok sam ja sredjivala cuvanje djece i sve tehnikalije u 30. tjednu trudnoce puca mi vodenjak, odlazim u Petrovu bolnicu na hitnu i ostavljaju me tamo.
Vrijednosti secera bile su toliko katastrofalne da su me odmah stavili na inzulin, prva doza preko infuzije a dalje 5x dnevno prije svakog obroka.

Sto htjedoh reci?
Proslo je 8 tjedana od kada mi je u labosu secer bio laaagano povisen pa do prijema u bolnicu gdje je bio nesto manje od 20.

Ako se ogtt ne napravi ne moze se znati da li je sve ok ili nije.
Ne postoji indicija zbog koje bi lijecnik trebao slati trudnicu na ogtt, indicija je trudnoca jer gestacijski dijabetes se dobiva samo i iskljucivo u trudnoci, zato se i zove gestacijski  :Smile: 

Naravno da vas nitko na njega ne moze natjerati, ali svaka odgovorna trudnica bi ga trebala napraviti, ako ne zbog sebe onda zbog svoje bebe.

Zadnja trudnoca mi je bila 5. po redu, u prve cetiri nisam imala gest. dijabetes.

----------


## sirius

Ono što ja mislim da bi svaka odgovorna trudnica trebala napraviti je promjeniti način ishrane , vrlo često se pitam što bi se dogodilo kad bi se SVIM trudnicama preporučivalo (na prvom pregledu ili još prije zaćeća) prehrana sa nižim udjelom ugljikohidrata i prehrana sa hranom niskom GI indeksa (posebno ako bi se naglasilo koliko je to važno i kako pozitivno može utjecati na organizam majke i dijeteta). Vjerujem da bi tada velik broj gestacijskih dijabetesa i intolerancija glukoze tada bio pod kontrolom , prije potrebe za liječničkom intervencijom.

----------


## Shania

Danas sam radila OGGT pretragu, zbog prevelikog dobivanja na težini do 19 tjedna +8 kg .
Meni je toliko pozlilo nakon toga da mi nije u cijeloj trudnoći nijednom tako bilo.

Nije bila mučnina, nego me  nakon drugog vadjenja krvi oblio znoj po cijelom tijelu, gaće  su mi bile mokre...ledja.. drhtavica i nesvjestica. jedva sam doteturala do parka, popila vode, pojela nešto..i nekako se dovukla doma.
Bila sam na rubu nesvjestice i osjećala sam strašnu glad. I sada doma još uvijek nisam dobro.

Sutra je nalaz i tako me strah da neće biti dobar, s obzirom kako sam loše reagirala na samu pretragu,

----------


## a72

meni je danas na kontroli  puna 32.tt receno da imam visak plodne vode. guk jutros radjen i bio 4, ogtt nisam radila, niti u prijasnjim trudnocama , a ni sada (3.) , nemam dijabetes u porodici, za ova 32 tt sam se udebljala 9,5 kg, beba mi od pocetka prednjaci za 7 dana, i prethodna beba je bila krupna preko 4 kg.   
dr nije panicio, ali je rekao pregled za 20 dana, da izbacim  slatko, i to je sve. 
da li ste vi sa gest. dij. imale visak plodne vode, i da li je to uticalo na porod, bebu itd?  ogtt cu vjerovatno otici sama da uradim privatno.

----------


## Shania

nalaz je OK. pozlilo mi je zbog hipoglikemije

prvo vadjenje krvi ujutro glukoza 4,7
nakon 2 h 2,9

Ipak mi je dr. preporučila dijetu i dala tablicu prehrane

Tek sam u 20 tjednu  još se svašta može dogoditi sa šećerom i mojom kilažom zar ne?

----------


## sirius

> nalaz je OK. pozlilo mi je zbog hipoglikemije
> 
> prvo vadjenje krvi ujutro glukoza 4,7
> nakon 2 h 2,9
> 
> Ipak mi je dr. preporučila dijetu i dala tablicu prehrane
> 
> Tek sam u 20 tjednu  još se svašta može dogoditi sa šećerom i mojom kilažom zar ne?


pa svakoj trudnici bi bilo preporučljivo da jede hranu  sa što nižim GI, da izbjegava skokove šećera u krvi.

----------


## sirius

> meni je danas na kontroli  puna 32.tt receno da imam visak plodne vode. guk jutros radjen i bio 4, ogtt nisam radila, niti u prijasnjim trudnocama , a ni sada (3.) , nemam dijabetes u porodici, za ova 32 tt sam se udebljala 9,5 kg, beba mi od pocetka prednjaci za 7 dana, i prethodna beba je bila krupna preko 4 kg.   
> dr nije panicio, ali je rekao pregled za 20 dana, da izbacim  slatko, i to je sve. 
> da li ste vi sa gest. dij. imale visak plodne vode, i da li je to uticalo na porod, bebu itd?  ogtt cu vjerovatno otici sama da uradim privatno.


 Ne znam da li GD utječe na povćanu količinu plodne vode kod dijeteta, ali sigurno utjeće na zadržavanje vode u tkivima. Ako dr. nije zabrninut , tada siguno i nije zabrinjavajuće. U svakom slučaju probaj izbaciti ne samo slatko, nego i smanjiti kompletan unos ugljikohidrata jer oni zdražavaju vodu. 
Ugljikohidrate zamjeni dobrim masnoćama i ugljikohidratima iz povrća (a ne žitarica i škroba).

----------


## leonisa

utjece.
odnosno, znam da su mi kontrolirali kolicinu plodne vode uz velicinu bebe i komentirali kako kod GD ima obicno puno vode.

----------


## a72

*sirius*, hvala, vec od danas mijenjam nacin ishrane...

----------


## rutvica

da ne otvaram novu temu, nadovezat ću se tu...sutra bih trebala napraviti taj test glukoze od dva sata u svom dz. ginekologica mr poslala bez da mi je to spomenula (rekla mi je samo da me šalje na rutinski krv-urin test). 
ono kaj me muči jest da sam ja već neko vrijeme na dijeti bez šećera kako bih držala candidu pod kontrolom (dakle nikakav oblik simpl šećera, pa ni žitarice ni kruh ni išta rafinirano ne jedem). nemam pojma kak će moj organizam reagirati na taj glukozni sokić...s jedne strane strah me da ne potakne povratak candide (ok, svjesna sam kako ovo paranoično mora zvučati, al ne mogu si pomoći  :Cool:  ), a s druge da naprosto dobijem neki glupi rezultat testa jer mi se tijelo odviklo od šećera. nemam pojma ima li vam to smisla kaj pišem? inače, nikad nisam imala problema sa šećerom niti itko u mojoj obitelji, normalne sam težine, 21 tjedan, dobila dosad otpr. 3 kg. nemam pojma dal da sutra odbijem taj test ili da ne kompliciram  i šljuknem taj sokić...

----------


## leonisa

tijelo ti se ne odvikne od secera odnosno tvoja gusteraca ili funkcionira ko urica i pod opterecenjem ili ne  :Smile:

----------


## rutvica

hvala ti, hebiga, candida me učinila paranoičnom izgleda  :Embarassed:

----------


## Beti3

*rutvica*, još si i mlada, zar ne? Meni se čini pretjerano mlade, zdrave i ne pretile trudnice slati na tu pretragu ako nema nekog drugog razloga. Vjerojatno ima doktorica neki razlog da te šalje. Ili se hoće osigurati da si stvarno OK.
U zadnjoj trudnoći, u 40. godini sam obavila to, u prethodnima ne. Išla sam, iako sam znala da ne treba, ali godine i povišen tlak su mi bili dovoljan razlog da pristanem. Vrlo je "šećerasta" ta otopina i dobro bi bilo da uzmeš limun i ocijediš unutra.
Ta pretraga nije nešto problematično pa možda da ju odradiš, pa si mirna. 
( Inače sam odbila sve preglede oko bebe, kombinirani, amniocentezu, i još toga su nudili..., samo na one na meni sam pristajala, jer-što god tko mislio- moje je tijelo za vrijeme trudnoća bilo prvenstveno bebino, tek na drugom mjestu moje).

----------


## rutvica

pa jesam valjda  :Grin:  (29), također imam filing da je ta pretraga nepotrebna. ginekologica mi nije spomenula da me šalje - rekle su mi to tek sestre u labaratoriju, mislim da me šalje naprosto rutinski... da mi je ikaj spomenula pitala bih ju... meni je i bed jer imam osjećaj da stalno nešto odbijam (probir testove, vaginalne preglede, tablete željeza...), pa sad već gledam da ovo napravim naprosto da zadovoljim svoju ginekologicu  :Unsure:

----------


## ardnas

OGTT nije loše napraviti, jer ako ne povišen šečer može doći do prijevremenog poroda a to nitko ne želi. Pretraga nije strašna samo je malo bljak to što moraš popiti.

----------


## Shania

> *rutvica*
> [B]( Inače sam odbila sve preglede oko bebe, kombinirani, amniocentezu, i još toga su nudili..., samo na one na meni sam pristajala, jer-što god tko mislio- moje je tijelo za vrijeme trudnoća bilo prvenstveno bebino, tek na drugom mjestu moje).


Jao* Beti3,*

Ovo kao da sam ja pisala, točno se tako ja osjećam i isto sam postupila :Wink: )

----------


## Franny

ja u prvoj T nisam to trebala raditi (iako sam startala trudnoću s puno kila i previše, ali se valjda nisam pretjerano debljala po njima  :Unsure: , dobila ukupno 11 kg), a sad me neki feeling pere da me budu poslali to raditi. ja još nisam 40 (39,5  :Razz:   :Razz: ), ali imam kila koliko sam imala na dan prvog poroda, što je opet puno i previše u odnosu na prvu T tak da...

----------


## Idnom

Meni je ginekologica rekla da ce mi drugi put dati uputnicu za OGTT jer da je sad preporuka da sve trudnice izmedju 25. i 28. tt naprave tu pretragu uz kompletnu krvnu sliku.
Mojoj prijateljici su na toj pretrazi otkrili secer u 6. mjesecu trudnoce i do kraja je lezala u bolnici i uvijek kaze dobro da ju je gin poslala jer tko zna sto bi bilo jer nije imala nikakvih simptoma.

----------


## Franny

e, dobro da si spomenula u kojim se to tjednima radi, I*dnom*, već sam krenula čačkat i čeprkat. hm...znači sve trudnice? meni je nekaj na zadnjem pregledu spominjala kompletnu krvnu sliku, ali taj je dio izostavila...idem sad u četvrtak, vidjet ćemo kaj će mi reći...

----------


## Anemona

Ja se ne bih pouzdala u mlada sam. I ja sam bila mlada, idealne težine, idealne prehrane, s minimalnim dobitkom kg, beba je bila idealnih mjera,... pa sam ipak imala gestacijski dijabetes.

----------


## Idnom

> e, dobro da si spomenula u kojim se to tjednima radi, I*dnom*, već sam krenula čačkat i čeprkat. hm...znači sve trudnice? meni je nekaj na zadnjem pregledu spominjala kompletnu krvnu sliku, ali taj je dio izostavila...idem sad u četvrtak, vidjet ćemo kaj će mi reći...


Meni je rekla da je preporuka od nedavno da to sve trudnice naprave, ali je pitanje dal se svi drze toga ili stede na uputnicama. Btw, ja nemam nikakvih indikacija tipa pretjerane tezine, godina starosti pa me svejedno salje.

----------


## Franny

ahhh, onda ni meni ne gine...a baš sam se nekako mislila i ovaj puta izvući iz toga  :Razz: .

----------


## Anemona

> ahhh, onda ni meni ne gine...a baš sam se nekako mislila i ovaj puta izvući iz toga .


Pa možeš se ti i sad izvuči ako želiš, ali koliko je to pametno?

----------


## marta

Ne samo da nikad nisam išla na OGTT, nitko mi ga nije niti nudio u četiri trudnoće. Ne bih išla ni da su mi nudili kao rutinu. Jedino da su mogli dobro argumentirati potrebu za tim. Inace ne. Pokusaji prevencije apsolutno svega zapravo dugorocno vode u katastrofu.

----------


## majeczka

> Ja se ne bih pouzdala u mlada sam. I ja sam bila mlada, idealne težine, idealne prehrane, s minimalnim dobitkom kg, beba je bila idealnih mjera,... pa sam ipak imala gestacijski dijabetes.


I ja... to je svakako dobro napraviti, a ako se inače ne jede šećer, može biti samo bolje - jer to je onda pravo stanje...

----------


## Franny

> Pa možeš se ti i sad izvuči ako želiš, ali koliko je to pametno?


ma, ne bih ja to na svoju ruku odbila (neki mazohistički dio mene bi čak i želio doživjeti to iskustvo  :Grin: ), jedino ako mi ne ponude, ne bih se bunila ili ih podsjećala  :Wink: .

----------


## bucka

ja bila jutros na ogtt-u
ispao je preko 8 i za cca 2 tjedna idem na dakljnje pretrage na vuk vrhovec
 izgleda da sam ga imala i sa drugim djetetom (zato je on i imao 4310gr kod poroda, a ja dobila sveukupno 5)
slijedi dijeta, a meni već sad muka
i nije mi bed zbog čokse, sokova, sladoleda... nego najviše zbog voća, a izgleda da ni njega neću moći

----------


## artisan

Ja sam na njihovoj "dijeti" od 1800 kalorija, Ali meni je samo malo poremecena jedna vrijednost, I smijem jesti voce, doduse ne onoliko koliko bi htjela, Ali smijem...

----------


## bucka

jel ima gdje na netu ta njihova dijeta?
ja sam malo googlala, ali nisam našla!

----------


## leonisa

bucka koliki ti je nakon 60 min i 120 min?

----------


## Kaae

Mene sad malo muci nacin na koji test rade s ove strane bare. 

Nema posta, nema nultog vadjenja krvi, vec se pojavis u labu kad te naruce i skrnes istu glukozu kao kod nas. Onda zujis okolo oko sat vremena, nakon kojeg ti izvade krv i gataju rezultate. I na koju foru to funkcionira?!  (I onda jos kazu da ti je poslije zlo  :scared:   :drama:  ) 

Radila sam normalan, trosatni OGTT u Vinogradskoj prije desetak godina. I prezivjela... nekako. Bljak, to picence (ovdje navodno ima okus narance).

----------


## bucka

> bucka koliki ti je nakon 60 min i 120 min?


nakon 60 nisu gledali
nakon 120 je bio preko 8

----------


## Anemona

> jel ima gdje na netu ta njihova dijeta?
> ja sam malo googlala, ali nisam našla!


Imaš na poliklinici Harni, dosta šturo, ali ok.

Vezano za voće, ja sam jela samo naranče, kiselije jabuke i onda je počela sezona trešnji, pa sam njih tamanila pred kraj trudnoće, ali vrlo umjereno.

----------


## bucka

ja skoro niš ne znam jesti umjereno :/

----------


## Anemona

> ja skoro niš ne znam jesti umjereno :/


Vjeruj mi, naučiš se. Nema druge.
Ja sam jela skoro pa u gram cijelu trudnoću, jer je bila beba u pitanju, a sad kad bih za sebe trebala samo ma ni pola te discipline, onda mi nešto u glavi šteka. :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## leonisa

koliko iznad 8?
i kakav je to ogtt bez 60"??
nadam se da ces na vv raditi prvo ogtt, a tek onda profil.

nakon 2h treba biti 8 nesto, ako ti je malo povisen, ne brigaj.
a voce je sastavni dio dijete bez obzira sto ima secera u sebi.

----------


## martinaP

Ni kod nas se ne radi nakon 60 minuta (u DZ). Ako taj nije ok, onda se radi pravi OGTT u bolnici (nakon 30, 60 i 120 minuta).

Bucka, taj OGTT je tek sitno iznad gornje granice nakon 2 sata (7,8). Dobit ćeš dijetu i vjerujem da će biti ok. Ne bi bilo loše da negdje posudiš aparat za šećer i mjeriš si sama doma.

----------


## leonisa

7,8 nakon 2h?
prema mom nalazu s VV to je u granici normale.
ja bi, da imam aparatic, napravila profil po rezimu kakav ti je sada, znaci bez dijete i vidjela secere sat i dva nakon jela. prije uvodjenja dijete.

trudnicama se ogtt radi na 60. zapravo pravi ogtt se radi 0, 30, 60, 120 (a za produzeni i vise). VV je uveo restrikcije pa se sad standardni radi 0, 60, 120. s nalazom od 0 i 120 ne mozes nista jer mnogi imaju povisene vrijednosti unutar 2h koje u takvom vadjenju ne vidis. a nakon 120 min je sve ok.

----------


## Anemona

I kod nas se radi samo 0 i 120.

----------


## gita75

u domovima zdravlja ne rade nakon 60 min, samo nakon 120. ali zato oni uzimaju urin, a na VV ne uzimaju. pa valjda iz urina vide jel je bio šećer preko 10...
inače dijeta od 1800 kcl glasi :
ZAJUTRAK
- 1 jedinica iz skupine "mlijeko i zamjene" (1 čaša mlijeka 2,8mm; 2,4dl)
- 2 jedinice iz skupine "kruh i zamjene" (1 kriška crnog kruha, 60g)
- 2 jedinice iz skupine "meso i zamjene" (šunka kuhana, 60g)

DORUČAK
- 2 jedinice iz skupine "voće i zamjene" (2 kom sezonskog voća, 200g)
- 1 jedinica iz skupine "kruh i zamjene" (1/2 kriške crnog kruha, 30g)

RUČAK
- 2 jedinice iz skupine "kruh i zamjene" (krumpir kuhani, 200g)
- 2 jedinice iz skupine "povrće i zamjene" (povrće ili salata, 200g)
- 2 jedinice iz skupine "meso i zamjene" (piletina, junetina, svinjetina, 60g)
- 2 jedinice iz skupine "masnoće i zamjene" (ulje, 2 čajne žlice, 10g)

UŽINA
- 1 jedinica iz skupine "kruh i zamjene" (1/2 kriške kruha, 30g)
- 1 jedinica iz skupine "mlijeko i zamjene" (BioAktiv LGG jogurt, 240g)

VEČERA
- 2 jedinice iz skupine "kruh i zamjene" (1 kriška kruha, 60g)
- 2 jedinice iz skupine "meso i zamjene" (sviježi sir, 120g)
- 2 jedinice iz skupine "masnoće i zamjene" (vrhnje 12%, 4 žlice)
- 1 jedinica iz skupine "voće i zamjene" (1kom sezonskog voća, 100g)

NOĆNI OBROK
- 1 jedinica iz skupine "voće i zamjene" (1kom sezonskog voća, 100g)


S tim da noćni obrok nije obvezan, to je samo ako ogladnite prije spavanja....a ovog ostalog bi se trebalo držat....
Izmedju obroka nesmije proći više od 3 sata.

----------


## martinaP

> trudnicama se ogtt radi na 60. zapravo pravi ogtt se radi 0, 30, 60, 120 (a za produzeni i vise). VV je uveo restrikcije pa se sad standardni radi 0, 60, 120. s nalazom od 0 i 120 ne mozes nista jer mnogi imaju povisene vrijednosti unutar 2h koje u takvom vadjenju ne vidis. a nakon 120 min je sve ok.


Točno.

S tim da se i te granice urednog OGTT-a mijenjaju. Nedavno je govorio jedan liječnik iz Petrove koji radi s trudnicama s dijabetesom, kako su vani  korigirali ref. vrijednosti, na način da su smanjili granicu urednog GUK-a kod trudnica natašte (čini mi se na 5,1), a povećali granicu nakon 120 minuta (čini mi se čak na 13 za dijagnozu "pravog GD-a"). I obrazloženje mu je logično: tijekom noći dijete "pojede" šećer u krvi, zato  natašte trudnici treba biti manji GUK nego ne-trudnici, a nakon 120 minuta puštaju nešto veći GUK jer se pokazalo da na takav način beba dobija više hrane, a ne dolazi do makrosomije (preveliko dijete).

----------


## martinaP

Ta "dijabetička dijeta" od 1800 kcal je inače savršeni način prehrane za sve trudnice koje su u trudnoću ušle s viškom kg.

----------


## mistic

I kod na u Ri rade 0 i 120, al je meni dr. na uoutnici napisala i 60 min. pa su se tamo čudili...svejedno su mi izvadili sva tri puta, kao kad već piše nek ti bude...

----------


## artisan

ja sam radila na vuk vrhovcu i radili su mi 0,60,120, a meni je povišena ova srednja vrijednost. Sada da dva tjedna moram raditi GUK i pridržavati se dijete, naravno.

----------


## artisan

bravo gita, baš sam ja htjela napisati dijetu

----------


## leonisa

> Točno.
> 
> S tim da se i te granice urednog OGTT-a mijenjaju. Nedavno je govorio jedan liječnik iz Petrove koji radi s trudnicama s dijabetesom, kako su vani  korigirali ref. vrijednosti, na način da su smanjili granicu urednog GUK-a kod trudnica natašte (čini mi se na 5,1), a povećali granicu nakon 120 minuta (čini mi se čak na 13 za dijagnozu "pravog GD-a"). I obrazloženje mu je logično: tijekom noći dijete "pojede" šećer u krvi, zato  natašte trudnici treba biti manji GUK nego ne-trudnici, a nakon 120 minuta puštaju nešto veći GUK jer se pokazalo da na takav način beba dobija više hrane, a ne dolazi do makrosomije (preveliko dijete).


tocno.
no nije samo da korigiraju trudnicama...prije 2mj. tata je bio u VV radi reguliranja doza inzulina i iznenadio me kad je rekao da je granica za 2h nakon jela 8.

i da...htjela sam pitati, u DZ kada uzimaju urin? ja sam ga davala na taste, a tad nema jos glukoze u mom organizmu  :Smile: 

i HbA1c bi uredno trebala napraviti svaka trudnica s povisenim vrijednostima.

----------


## Franny

poslalo i mene na OGTT. koliko sad čitam, oni vade prvo krv odmah kad dođeš, na tašte, onda ti daju tu neku šećernu vodicu pa ti mjere šećer i onda nakon sat vremena ti mjere opet? da li onda opet nakon sat vremena piješ to, pa ti nakon 2 sata onda mjere? ne znam cijelu proceduru, a malo sam si plavuša ovih dana i pol toga kaj me bode u oči ne kontam, pa mi nemojte zamjeriti  :Embarassed: ...ja ću ići u dom zdravlja.

----------


## Anemona

Kod nas je odmah vađenje krvi i pišanje, pa piješ otopinu, pa dođeš za 2 sata (za to vrijeme ne jedeš, ne piješ, ne pišaš, ne kakaš, ne radiš neke fizičke aktivnosti, ne povraćaš) i onda opet vadiš krv i pišaš. Nalazi su drugi dan.

----------


## Beti3

Samo jednom piješ. Trudnicama se ništa ne zamjerava...

----------


## Franny

> (za to vrijeme ne jedeš, ne piješ, ne pišaš, ne kakaš, ne radiš neke fizičke aktivnosti, *ne povraćaš*)


  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 
hvala vam cure  :Kiss: .

----------


## Kaae

> trudnicama se ogtt radi na 60. zapravo pravi ogtt se radi 0, 30, 60, 120 (a za produzeni i vise). VV je uveo restrikcije pa se sad standardni radi 0, 60, 120. s nalazom od 0 i 120 ne mozes nista jer mnogi imaju povisene vrijednosti unutar 2h koje u takvom vadjenju ne vidis. a nakon 120 min je sve ok.


Sto je onda ovaj koji mene ceka, zapravo, normalan? Nema 0, postoji samo 60. Nije pravi OGTT, vec nekakav challenge. Tek ako to ispadne lose, onda se ide na 0, 60, 120.

----------


## martinaP

Kaae, OGTT jest "challenge". Dajući veliku količinu glukoze odjednom provociraju odgovor organizma. 

GUK natašte bi ionako trebala raditi barem 2 puta u trudnoći kad radiš kompletnu krvnu sliku (bar je kod nas to uobičajeno - jer onda provjeravaju i hemoglobin, leukocite, CRR, jetrene enzime).

Ja osobno ne bih radila OGTT bez suvislih indikacija, u drugoj trudnoći sam ga odbila unatoč višku kg od prije trudnoće, ali sam imala doma aparat za šećer i redovno kontrolirala šećer natašte, sat i dva nakon obroka. A na toj dijeti sam ionako bila cijelu trudnoću. Tako sam se dogovorila sa dijabetologom.

----------


## Franny

viš, ja se u ovoj T uopće nisam još zdebljala (još uvijek sam na -7, tj. -6 kila od starta trudnoće), a ipak mi je ginićka rekla da napravim OGTT, unatoč činjenici da je i ona skontala da se nisim zdebljala. kaj to ima veze s godinama? ili s time da ja imam viška kila u startu? ili zlu netrebalo?
enivejs, ono kaj je *Anemona* napisala: sve ću nekak zdurat, ali da 2 vure ne idem na wc piš, piš - teeeeeško  :Razz: .

----------


## leonisa

ogtt zovu i krivuljom (bar su osamdesetih  :Laughing: ) jel gledaju kak se tvoj secer ponasa pod opterecenjem, krivuda. samo s jednim vadjenjem ne vidis put, samo segment puta  :Smile:

----------


## Beti3

Mislim da šalju zlu ne trebalo. A možda i godine, a možda da budu sigurni da je stvarno sve OK. Koliko se sjećam, ja sam morala piškiti i na 60 min. Meni su radili i krv i urin na 0, 60, 120.

----------


## Kaae

> Kaae, OGTT jest "challenge". Dajući veliku količinu glukoze odjednom provociraju odgovor organizma. 
> 
> GUK natašte bi ionako trebala raditi barem 2 puta u trudnoći kad radiš kompletnu krvnu sliku (bar je kod nas to uobičajeno - jer onda provjeravaju i hemoglobin, leukocite, CRR, jetrene enzime).
> 
> Ja osobno ne bih radila OGTT bez suvislih indikacija, u drugoj trudnoći sam ga odbila unatoč višku kg od prije trudnoće, ali sam imala doma aparat za šećer i redovno kontrolirala šećer natašte, sat i dva nakon obroka. A na toj dijeti sam ionako bila cijelu trudnoću. Tako sam se dogovorila sa dijabetologom.



Prema americkim doktorima i Wikipediji, nije isto. OGTT je _tolerance,_ a ovo sto rade trudnicama po defaultu je _challenge._ Zapravo i sama rijec to kaze - oral glucose tolerance test. No nije bas nesto bitno.

Ovdje ne provjeravaju GUK nataste niti jednom, ili ne provjeravaju zenama bez medicinskih problema u tom smjeru. Rade kompletan CBC (complete blood count) na prvom pregledu, a nitko mi nikad nije napravio nesto toliko detaljno u Zg, neovisno o trudnoci, plus jos par stvari vezanih uz hematologiju i imunologiju, plus pregled urina s urinokulturom, opet pune dvije stranice rezultata. Svaki daljnji pregled (kod mene jednom mjesecno) ukljucuje pisanje u casicu, a onda provjeru urina (s urinokulturom, ako je potrebno). Obavezno gledaju ketone, proteine i glukozu. Ako bilo sto iskoci iz normale odmah zovu pa se pregledava dalje.

Osim sto se grozim popiti tu splacinu, nemam nista protiv OGTT-a bilo kakve vrste. Nije bas da je nesto stetno, a bolje sprijeciti nego lijeciti tj. saznati rano, a ne kad nastane puno previse simptoma i problema.

----------


## sirius

Kaae, ne bih rekla da će tebi OGTT išta pametno reći , ti i tako jako paziš na prehranu , na količinu i vrstu. Nekako vjerujem da bi  sve trudnice imale dobrobiti kada bi jele svijesno i promišljeno, a samim time bi se prevenirao dobar broj dijagnosticiranih dijabetesa u trudnoći. Ali takvi smo mi ljudi, lakše nam je držati unos pod kontrolom kada nam nešto ozbiljno visi za vratom. 

Što se tiće šećerne vodice , možete uzeti limun pa ga dodati unutra za bolji okus (barem se moglo u moje vrijeme dok sam radila u laboratorju gdje se određivao OGTT).

----------


## Danka_

Ne mogu komentirati Kaae, ali općenito: kod nekih slučajeva gestacijskog dijabetesa nije dovoljna samo pažljiva i osviještena prehrana, nego se treba uvesti i inzulinska terapija, i/ili metformin ako je potreban.

----------


## martinaP

Metformin kod trudnica? Nisam se s tim susrela, koji bi razlog bio takvoj terapiji?
_
Edit: zašto bi liječnik izabrao metformin a ne inzulin?_

----------


## Danka_

Zbog povecane inzulinske rezistencije, narocito u trecem trimestru, da se koliko-toliko ogranici hiperinzulinemija.

http://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMoa0707193

----------


## Kaae

Nisam ni ja cula za metformin u trudnoci, znam samo da ga dijele na sve strane PCOS-asicama ovdje, i bez nekih pretraga, skupa s klomifenom. 

Ovdje glukoza ima okus narance (kazu ponekad i cole). Mene, blesavu kakvu jesam, samo frka da ce mi biti zlo i da cu povracati.  :psiholog:  Kad sam tih davnih dana radila OGTT bilo mi je samo tesko od silnog vadjenja krvi (vadili su mi jos sto drugih stvari u sklopu endokrinoloske obrade), a za ovo kad popijes casicu na vec pun zeludac, stalno pricaju da ti je poslije muka i svastanesto.  :scared:

----------


## Danka_

Metformin se daje kao terapija kod PCOS, ali daje se i kod inzulinske rezistencije nevezano za PCOS.

----------


## Franny

evo, samo da se "pohvalim", izdržala sam OGTT  :Razz: . nije bilo tak strašno. iscjedila sam si pol limuna u tu otopinu pa je sve imalo okus kao malo (hm, oke, kao puuuno) slađa limunada. kod nas u našem DZ se pregled obavlja u 2 dana: prvi dan (jučer) se vadi 0-ta krv i daje se 0-t urin, a danas sam došla isto na tašte i dali mi da popijem otopinu pa mi nakon 2h vadili krv ponovno i dala sam opet urin. nekak sam zdurala ta 2 h bez piš, piš  :Razz: . sad čekam da rezultati stignu mailom k mojoj ginićki, dakle, do mene budu dospjeli tek sutradan...

----------


## lola3

ja sam bila prošli tjedan u VV na ogtt testu i bilo mi je katastrofalno zlo nakon što sam popila otopinu. skoro sam se onesvjestila i nakon sat i pol ležanja i moljenja boga da ne povraćam pa da moram sve ponovno  :Smile:  mi je bilo malo bolje. cijeli dan sam se osjećala užasno. zanimljivo, u prvoj trudnoći mi to nije predstavljalo nikakav problem.

----------


## leonisa

vidis, jedino sam taj eksirala i bio mi je ok. bez praha na dnu, kiselkasto...:D

----------


## bucka

ja sam u ut na VV

----------


## Franny

čula sam da na VV dobiješ limunsku kiselinu (bila mi frendica pije cca 2 mj.) pa ti je isto lakše. zato sam si ja ponesla limun  :Razz: .

----------


## Anemona

Franny, kakvi su rezultati?

----------


## Franny

ahh, kakvi... navodno granični. baš sam sad došla s pregleda iz vinogradske i rekli mi da im se moram javiti iduću srijedu na 24satno promatranje (pikanje 8X dnevno, svakih 3h), tj. kontroliranje šećera. 0ti šećer mi je bio 5.3, a onaj nakon 2h 8.3. navodno su granice za trudnie 5.0 za nulti i 7.9 za 2osatni. sad sve čačkam po netu, ali nailazim na tolik različitih podataka glede tih referentnih vrijednosti, da više ni sama ne znam jel ovo moje fakat granično ili ipak malo loše??

----------


## Anemona

Meni je nulti bio ok, a ovaj na 60 kao tvoj i tretirali su več i to kao "loše".

----------


## Franny

i kaj je onda dalje bilos tobom po tom pitanju?? si dobila kakvu terapiju ili si samo pazila na prehranu? jesi li onda ponavljala OGTT?

----------


## Anemona

Dijabetološka prehrana do kraja. (I do tad sam bila na sličnoj).

----------


## Franny

ah, budem vidjela kaj mi budu rekli u srijedu. ovisno o šećeru. jer ja i sad u ovoj T pazim na prehranu. dali su mi i oni neku dijabetičku dijetu, sve nemasno, neslano i neslatko. jedini šećer koji unosim u sebe je onaj iz voća. ne paše mi ništa slatko (tipa kolači, čokolada, bomboni i sl.), već jedino kiselkasto voće...

----------


## bucka

> ahh, kakvi... navodno granični. baš sam sad došla s pregleda iz vinogradske i rekli mi da im se moram javiti iduću srijedu na 24satno promatranje (pikanje 8X dnevno, svakih 3h), tj. kontroliranje šećera. 0ti šećer mi je bio 5.3, a onaj nakon 2h 8.3.


nemam sad nalaz pred sobom, ali rezultati iz dz-a su mi bili praktički identični ovim tvojim

----------


## gita75

> ahh, kakvi... navodno granični. baš sam sad došla s pregleda iz vinogradske i rekli mi da im se moram javiti iduću srijedu na 24satno promatranje (pikanje 8X dnevno, svakih 3h), tj. kontroliranje šećera. 0ti šećer mi je bio 5.3, a onaj nakon 2h 8.3. navodno su granice za trudnie 5.0 za nulti i 7.9 za 2osatni. sad sve čačkam po netu, ali nailazim na tolik različitih podataka glede tih referentnih vrijednosti, da više ni sama ne znam jel ovo moje fakat granično ili ipak malo loše??


to ti je prema ovima iz petrove dijabetes i vjerojatno ti je dijeta dovoljna. šećer na tašte preko 5,1 je loš.
meni je uvijek bio 5,0-5,1 pa su me svejedno vodili ko dijabetes i bila sam na dijeti.

----------


## Franny

*bucka,* i kaj su tebi rekli / dali??
*gita75,* hvala  :Kiss: . ahh, vidjet ću sad u srijedu kakav će mi biti horoskop. dobro je dok mi to s prehranom žele regulirat, ali zakaj je spominjala inzlun??? naime, na pregledu sad mi je rekla da možda dobijem i inzulin!! pa to nije baš tak visoki šećer, po meni. pazila bum kaj jedm do srijede, ali ja i inaće pazima kaj jedem, u ovoj T. fakat se ne kljukam slatkim (niti krumpirom), masnim niti slanim ... od sokova pijem samo svježe iscijeđenu naranču i limun, bez ikakvih sladila ili vodu. svekar mi je dijabetičar pa sam se i u prvoj T ponekad piknula njegovom iglom, čisto znatiželje radi, da provjerim šećer i uvojek je bio ispod 5.4. a i cijeli život, na raznoraznim kontrolama nije mi šećer bio viši od 5.4. ahhh..ma dobro, kaj bude - bude.

----------


## bucka

meni ginićka rekla da odmah prekinem sa slatkim, sokovima, krompirom..., a u utorak idem na vv i onda ću valjda dobiti baš njihovu dijetu

----------


## Sonja29

kad čitam vas ništa mi nije jasno,meni je jutros na tašte šečer bio 5,4 i kažu da je dobar :Confused:

----------


## Anemona

Franny, ne znam zašto inzulin. Vjerojatno ga dr. spominje samo kao mogućnost, nakon što vidi rezultate 24 satnog profila.

Kad sam bila u Vinogradskoj na tom profilu, bila je i jedna poznanica. Meni je profil bio uredan, a njoj ne, na OGTT nije bilo neke razlike između mojeg i njenog nalaza.

Ja sam išla doma na specijalnu prehranu, a ona na inzulin.

----------


## Franny

*Sonja29,* kaj misliš da ja kužim, :Grin:  ?

*Anemona*, *bucka,* tnx na odgovorima  :Kiss: . vidjet ćemo sve u srijedu / četvrtak. nadam se anemoninom ishodu  :Wink: .

----------


## Sonja29

Meni nemaju što ukinuti osim krompira a ako mi i njega ukinu onda mogu živjeti samo na infuzijama :Sad:

----------


## bucka

meni najviše fali voće u ogromnim količinama koje sam po ljeti znala jesti

----------


## Franny

joj daaa, voćeee... pa to je jedino kaj i jedem u ovoj trudnoći... skoro niš mi ne paše i od ostalog mi je zlo...ajmeee  :Sad:

----------


## Sonja29

> joj daaa, voćeee... pa to je jedino kaj i jedem u ovoj trudnoći... skoro niš mi ne paše i od ostalog mi je zlo...ajmeee


iste smo samo što ja još uvijek povračam

----------


## Franny

ja na svu sreću ne povraćam (valjda sam u cijelom životu 10 puta povraćala), ali meni sve ide na doljnji trap ... plus da mi bude muka ko kad se voziš u smrdljivom autobusu po zavojima, ak me kužiš. sad se to malo smirilo, ali me i dalje vuće na voće i sve nekaj kiselkasto ili polukiselkasto. koknut ću se, ak mi to ukinu  :Sad: .

----------


## bucka

dakle, nalazi iz dz-a su mi natašte 5,60, a nakon 2h 8,80
med sestra sa vv mi je odmah rekla da imam dijabetes

jutros sam bila na vv i trebala napraviti profil GUK-a
dobila na kraju 3 epruvetice i lancete i moram sama vadit 2h nakon doručka, ručka i večere. sutra ujutro im odnijet na VV
natašte su mi oni izvadili
e da, i dobila dijetu od 1800kcal

----------


## Franny

heh, ja idem sutra u vinogradsku, da mi oni 24h promatraju glukozu (pikanja svakih 3h, 8X dnevno).
*bucka*, daj mi na pp odokativno pošalji tu dijetu ili njezin princip, i mooooolim te, daj me utješi da se smije jesti barem neko voće (osim jabuka  :Razz: )  :Kiss: .

----------


## Anemona

Kako ne Franny, smiješ npr. 2 male jabuke, ili jednu naranču. :Grin: 
Znam da nije smiješno, ali tako je. Pretpostavljam da možeš pojesti i malo ribizla, malina,...
Poanata je da nema "davljena u voću". Imaš dozvoljenu 1 ili 2 jedinice voća na dan. Male porcije.
Grožđe nikako ne, smokve ne, banane ne,...

----------


## leonisa

> dakle, nalazi iz dz-a su mi natašte 5,60, a nakon 2h 8,80
> med sestra sa vv mi je odmah rekla da imam dijabetes
> 
> jutros sam bila na vv i trebala napraviti profil GUK-a
> dobila na kraju 3 epruvetice i lancete i moram sama vadit 2h nakon doručka, ručka i večere. sutra ujutro im odnijet na VV
> natašte su mi oni izvadili
> e da, i dobila dijetu od 1800kcal


ok, sad sam definitivno u soku!
iznenadilo me kad sam na kraju ove trudnoce na VV imala 3 vadjenja OGTTa, rekli, recesija.
al 3 vadjenja kod profila LOOOOL to mi je cak i presmijesno.
kakav vrazji profil u 3 vadjenja. mislim, on se vadi svaka 3h u 24h...
bucka, ne bediraj se. imas povisene vrijednosti i to je to. nikakav dijabetes. kako oni vole plasiti...ko sto su i meni digli paniku da u 38.tt nisam vec pod nozem na CR u petrovoj ves se slobodno setam i, pazi molim te, cekam porod.

ne brigaj  :Kiss: 

ako imas mogucnosti, napravi jedan, dva, tri dana kontrolu sa prehranom kakvu sada imas.
npr. u ovoj trudnoci mi je nalaz OGTTa bio povisen (pa i prije trudnoce) no sa prehranom kakvu doma imam, bez dijete, nikad nije isao preko granice. ok, osim kad sam pojela 4 fasiranca :sramise: :D

----------


## leonisa

anemona, u prvoj trudnoci sam lezala na odjelu i bila na njihovoj dijeti i dobijala bananu.
jest da je bila zima pa izbor voca nije bio neki, no nije bilo zabranjenog voca.

voce je "problematicno" zbog fruktoze. no kalorijski ono nema puno kalorija (ja sam se davila u mandarinama, npr. nitko ni a nije rekao). mislim da vise koristi dobijas od voca nego sto imas stete od fruktoze.

tebi su kalorije problem. npr. cokolada za dijabeticare ima vise kalorija od obicne. dva reda cokolade- rucak. kalorijski.

----------


## Franny

moje su vrijednosti nešto niže od *buckinih* (natašte 5.3, pod opterećenjm 8.3). nadam se da budu i to definirali kao "granično", a ne kao gestac.dijabetes...
poanta u voću je da ima šećera, prirodnog, ali ipak šećera. meni je ginićka, sad na zadnjem pregledu, kad me i uputila na ovo 24satno promatranje, rekla: šećer je šećer, bez obzira od kuda dolazi, da li iz voća ili iz slastica. to me malo začudilo jer prirodni šećer je ipak drugačija kategorija od rafiniranog, ali oke, valjda ona zna bolje...enivejs, jučer sam cijelid an bila bez voća i to me ubilo  :Sad: . danas nsiam odolila i kupila sam 2 breskeve (jer sam na netu pročitala da se smiju jesti i breskev i šljive i jagode, pa čak i kruška  :Shock: , ako imaš dijabates), ali nisam ih još pojela, a nekak si mislim da ni neću, ipak me trta.

----------


## bucka

meni rekli može voće, ali po 1 komad

na slici njihove dijete nacrtana jabuka, naranča, 9 jagoda i kruška, ali piše da može sezonsko voće 100gr

----------


## bucka

primjer dijete sa 1800kcal za trudnice sa gestac dijabetesom
zajutrak- 1 čaša mlijeka, 1 kriška crnog kruha, 60gr kuhane šunke
doručak- 2 kom voća, pola kriške crnog kruha
ručak- 200gr kuhanog krompira, 200gr salate ili povrća, 60gr mesa, 2 čajne žlice ulja, 1 kom voća
užina- pola kriške kruha, 1 kom voća
večera- 1 kriška kruha, 120gr sviježeg sira, 4 žlice vrhnja, 200gr povrća ili salate
noćni obrok- 1 čaša mlijeka

----------


## Franny

uh, pa dosta se toga poklopa  :Razz: . ja sam iz cijelog jelovnika iščitala samo:
_doručak - 2 kom voća; ručak - 1 kom voća, užina - 1 kom voća_ .

----------


## bucka

meni 1 ko nijedan :gaah:  :gaah:

----------


## Danka_

> anemona, u prvoj trudnoci sam lezala na odjelu i bila na njihovoj dijeti i dobijala bananu.
> jest da je bila zima pa izbor voca nije bio neki, no nije bilo zabranjenog voca.
> 
> voce je "problematicno" zbog fruktoze. no kalorijski ono nema puno kalorija (ja sam se davila u mandarinama, npr. nitko ni a nije rekao). mislim da vise koristi dobijas od voca nego sto imas stete od fruktoze.
> 
> tebi su kalorije problem. npr. cokolada za dijabeticare ima vise kalorija od obicne. dva reda cokolade- rucak. kalorijski.


Istina, samo ipak u voću pored fruktoze imate i glukozu  :Wink: 

Ja se voćem vadim iz hipoglikemija.

----------


## Kaae

> primjer dijete sa 1800kcal za trudnice sa gestac dijabetesom
> zajutrak- 1 čaša mlijeka, 1 kriška crnog kruha, 60gr kuhane šunke
> doručak- 2 kom voća, pola kriške crnog kruha
> ručak- 200gr kuhanog krompira, 200gr salate ili povrća, 60gr mesa, 2 čajne žlice ulja, 1 kom voća
> užina- pola kriške kruha, 1 kom voća
> večera- 1 kriška kruha, 120gr sviježeg sira, 4 žlice vrhnja, 200gr povrća ili salate
> noćni obrok- 1 čaša mlijeka


Koje je ovo smece.  :neznam:  

S 1800 kalorija na dan se moze jesti odlicnih stvari, bez tristo kriski kruha, 200g krumpira i raznoraznih bespotrebnih gluposti. Ok, nije bas da sam sposobna predlagati menije za dijabeticare, ali ovo me vidjelo ne bi. 

Jasno mi je da je ovo neki ogledni primjer, ali stvarno je rijec o skroz bezveznoj prehrani. Kao kad odes u restoran i trazis vegetarijanski meni, a oni donesu rizoto i poguraju komadice mesa na rub tanjura.

----------


## sirius

> Koje je ovo smece.  
> 
> S 1800 kalorija na dan se moze jesti odlicnih stvari, bez tristo kriski kruha, 200g krumpira i raznoraznih bespotrebnih gluposti. Ok, nije bas da sam sposobna predlagati menije za dijabeticare, ali ovo me vidjelo ne bi. 
> 
> Jasno mi je da je ovo neki ogledni primjer, ali stvarno je rijec o skroz bezveznoj prehrani. Kao kad odes u restoran i trazis vegetarijanski meni, a oni donesu rizoto i poguraju komadice mesa na rub tanjura.


Moram se složiti  . Kruh i mlijeko je osnova . :Unsure:

----------


## Franny

ja u principu kruh uopće ne jedem. eventualno šnitu za doručak, ako jedem sendvič. i eventualno ako je čušpajz na repertoaru, onda isto 1 šnitu.

ahh, khm, sad vam se moram ispovijediti: malo prije sam ipak pojela 2 breskve. nisam jela voće od prekjučer, a sve zbog sutrašnjeg odlaska na tu kontrolu. ako mi sad od te 2 breskve (koje su btw, bile kiselkaste) surtašnji šećer na tašte bude visok, nek me vrag odnese  :Razz: . pročitala sam da je GI breskve 35, dakle nizak.

----------


## Anemona

> primjer dijete sa 1800kcal za trudnice sa gestac dijabetesom
> zajutrak- 1 čaša mlijeka, 1 kriška crnog kruha, 60gr kuhane šunke
> doručak- 2 kom voća, pola kriške crnog kruha
> ručak- 200gr kuhanog krompira, 200gr salate ili povrća, 60gr mesa, 2 čajne žlice ulja, 1 kom voća
> užina- pola kriške kruha, 1 kom voća
> večera- 1 kriška kruha, 120gr sviježeg sira, 4 žlice vrhnja, 200gr povrća ili salate
> noćni obrok- 1 čaša mlijeka


Ovo su neke odokativne smjernice.
Ja sam jela ovako, odokativna metoda:
zajutrak: bioaktiv
doručak: sir + pola graham peciva, ili npr. pola graham peciva, 2 šnite šunke i jogurt,...
međuobrok: jabuka ili naranča 
ručak: juha s povrćem (bez tijesta), piletina s gril tave + povrće na lešo (blitva s malo krumpira, karfiol, brokula, mahune, grašak,... što sam več imala) + salata 
užina: jabuka ili naranča ili malo sezonskog voća
večera: slično kao doručak

Ako mi se silno jelo nešto mimo pravila, onda sam pojela npr. palačinku filanu svježim sirom) i otišla u jaču šetnju nakon toga.

Slatko nisam jela ni grama, sokove nikakve.

Ako sam negdje između baš ogladnila popila sam opet bio aktiv i eventualno pojela pola graham peciva.

----------


## leonisa

ja sam zeludac krcala salatama. kile i kile povrca.

----------


## klara

> Kako ne Franny, smiješ npr. 2 male jabuke, ili jednu naranču.
> Znam da nije smiješno, ali tako je. Pretpostavljam da možeš pojesti i malo ribizla, malina,...
> Poanata je da nema "davljena u voću". Imaš dozvoljenu 1 ili 2 jedinice voća na dan. Male porcije.
> Grožđe nikako ne, smokve ne, banane ne,...


Ja sam jela grozdje. Sama sam si mjerila secer sat i pol nakon obroka. Skuzila sam da mi pola kriske kruha sa sunkom (obrok iz one preporucene dijete) dize secer jako, a voce vrlo malo, pa sam jela voce. Sve je individualno.

----------


## EvaMONA

Pošto sam puno toga zaboravila, (što svjesno što nesvjesno) samo ću reći da se na 2 mjesta isti rez. znaju raličito interpretirati. 
Ginekolog iz Petrove koji je mene vodio dao mi je dijetu i manje više me pustio, a kad sam 2 tjedna prije poroda došla na pregled u Varaždin tamo me ginekolog uvjeravao da bi me njihov specijalist sigurno bio stavio na inzulin i vjerojatno na bolničko liječenje pa sam ja "otrčala glavom bez obzira" jer sam se od postavljanja dijagnoze i inicijalnog šoka i neznanja najviše bojala da će me do kraja trudnoće i na porodu isključivo pratiti ta dijagnoza td.

Uz super štrebersku prehranu sam od 4,5 mjeseca pa do punog termina dobila samo 5 kg, dakle kako je dr, tražio i prirodno rodila u Varaždinu.
No, kad sam jednu noć zbog nekih problema u 35. tjednu provela u Petrovoj prvo mi predugo nisu dali jesti pa su mi za doručak donijeli 2 šnjite bijelog kruha  :Shock:  i sve u tom stilu što se kod dijabetesa nimalo ne preporučuje (a ja doma pravo štreberski jela zdravo i malo, kao ptičica).

----------


## Danka_

> Ja sam jela grozdje. Sama sam si mjerila secer sat i pol nakon obroka. Skuzila sam da mi pola kriske kruha sa sunkom (obrok iz one preporucene dijete) dize secer jako, a voce vrlo malo, pa sam jela voce. Sve je individualno.


A jesi li izmjerila šećer 15 minuta do pola sata nakon konzumiranja grožđa?

----------


## klara

> A jesi li izmjerila šećer 15 minuta do pola sata nakon konzumiranja grožđa?


mjerila sam svakakve kombinacije i uspoređivala, i zaključila da na voće puno bolje reagiram nego na žitarice. A budući da je to voće raslo u mom vrtu, a šunka i kruh idu u paketu s gomilom aditiva, jela sam voće (ne samo grožđe, većinom kiselo voće)

*Danka_* zašto je bitna brojka nakon 15 min? 

Slažem se s *kaae* da je dijeta od 1800 kalorija bez veze. Ne shvaćam zašto je kruh osnova prehrane. Jedinio objašnjenje koje nalazim, je da je rađena za "prosječnu" ženu koja ne zna i ne može si priuštiti drugu hranu osim kruha i krumpira, pa od toga slaže najbolje moguće kombinacije.


Od svih mojih briga u trudnoći šećer je bio najmanja, tako da mi je puno toga ostalo nejasno.

----------


## Danka_

Zato što grožđe podiže GUK daleko brže od kruha, maksimalna koncentracija glukoze je viša što je kraći vremenski period od trenutka konzumacije do trenutka kad mjeriš. S tim da je minimalni period potreban da glukoza stigne u krv u dovoljnoj koncentraciji da se to povećanje može izmjeriti nekih 10-15 minuta. Ali nakon 30 minuta GUK počinje opadati.

Sve skupa ovisi i o količini ugljikohidrata.

Ovaj primjer jelovnika gore sadržava previše UH, ali kruh nije samo kruh ili krumpir, u to ulaze i tzv. zamjene za kruh. Isto vrijedi i za meso i zamjene (dakle sir, jaja, riba), itd.
Kakogod, previše je UH.

----------


## klara

Danka_ znaš li brojke - koliku je GUK zdrave osobe kad pojede npr grožđe? Koliko maksimalan smije biti uopće nakon bilo koje hrane?

----------


## Danka_

Ovisi o količini, ali maksimalni peak kod zdravih ne prelazi 7.8 mmol/L, afaik.

Pri tome, kućni glukometri nisu dovoljno precizni pa brojke niti nisu pouzdane, nema smisla fokusirati se na decimale kad odstupanja znaju biti i preko 1 mmol/L. 

Kad je u pitanju gestacijski dijabetes, mislim da je najvažnije osvijestiti prehranu, pratiti situaciju, znati što se događa i u slučaju potrebe reagirati dodatnim mjerama. Ako si jela grožđe, ne mora biti da ti je GUK ikada išao preko 8. Ako je s bebom sve u redu, nemaš razloga za brigu.

----------


## leonisa

Danka, mene je iznenadilo da su digli granice. pretprosli mjesec mi se tata vratio iz bolnice na VV, regulirali su mu jedinice inzulina, i 2h nakon jela je cak i 8 ok. tj. tolerira se, prema njima.
jos sam tada bila trudna i dr. na odjelu me preko njega "tjesila" na moju sizu kako mi je 2h nakon vecere secer bio 7,2.

----------


## Danka_

Kod trudnica su glikemije niže nego kod netrudnih osoba, tako i vrijednosti HbA1c, općenito govoreći. Kod tipičnog gestacijskog dijabetesa (tipični GD se ne javlja prije 2. semestra) problemi do kojih može doći a posljedica su hiperglikemije obično su makrosomija i komplikacije vezane za nju, i ne tako često spomenuti ali mogući problemi sa srcem fetusa u slučaju kada se npr. višak glikogena u bebi deponira u stijenci srca i tako je deformira. Govorim o NEREGULIRANOM dijabetesu, nemojte molim vas da trudnice s graničnim profilom misle da će im se to desiti.

Kod oboljelih od dijabetesa preporučene vrijednosti obično su kompromis između realističnih ciljeva i onih idealnih "zdravih" vrijednosti. Zapravo, cilj je imati što bolji HbA1c, svakako niži od 7% (zapravo niži od 6.5% ako je ikako moguće), te da standardna devijacija izmjerenih GUK-ova pomnožena s 3 (ili barem 2 ako ne ide bolje) bude manja od prosječnog GUK-a. To sve pod uvjetom da je prosječni GUK ni previsok ni prenizak :D i da su mjerenja dovoljno česta i pravovremena.

SD i prosječni GUK iščitaju se iz glukometara, nakon prijenosa podataka na računalo.

Postprandijalni GUK od 8.0 mmol/L sasvim je u redu i ako je to stvarno jedini peak, to je više nego dobro.

----------


## martinaP

Od kud tolika panika za granične OGTT-ove? Pa ne može se GUK 8 nakon 2 sata nazvati dijabetesom. Zbunjuje me to što sam nedavno slušala jednog liječnika iz Petrove čiji su stavovi i granice puno umjereniji. 

EvaMona, Vž internisti (dijabetolozi) baš i nisu neko mjerilo kad su trudnice u pitanju, nažalost. Osim jedne mlade liječnice, dijagnoze i postupci su im u najmanju ruku čudni.

----------


## Danka_

Ja se slažem s MartinomP da je panika bespotrebna i nadam se da moji postovi ne zvuče kao da idu u smjeru zastrašivanja. Stvari koje pišem odnose se na situacije gdje su liječnici koji prate trudnoću već postavili jasnu dijagnozu gestacijskog dijabetesa.

----------


## Franny

evo mene iz bolnice  :Wink: . s 24satnog profila. tih 24h nisam bila ni na kakovoj dijabetičkoj pehrani. jela sam sve kao i obični smrtnici, a što mi je bilo žao jer su "dijabetičari" imali 5 obroka dnevno (a po tom se principu hranim još od veljače), dok smo mi ostali imali samo 3. nisam ništa jela sa strane i vrijednosti su mi se kretale u omjeru *4.4* (na tašte) do *5.7* (nakon što sam ipak sitno "zgriješila" i pojela pola integralnog peciva oko 15h kao međuobrok, a koje sam kupila prije bolnice- očito je to samo kemikalija i "pisalo je na plotu" integralno, u stvari je puno nekih aditiva, kad mi je šećer nakon 6 sati nejedenja njihove hrane bio najveći, tj. 5.7), pa mi je ukupni profil, suma sumarum iznosio *4,93*.
e sad, to po meni, laiku i nestručnjaku, i nije neki gestacijski dijabetes. po meni. ali dr mi je svejedno rekao da se moram ko pijan plota držati njihove prehrane koju ću dobiti, a koja je u principu jednaka onoj koju sam dobila od njih u velajči. e sad, ja se tak redovito hranim svih ovih mjeseci, jedino sam se raspojasala s voćem jer mi stvarno fali to kiselkasto, pa sad jedino da se probam pridržavati tog da ne jedem tak puno voća?? i naravno, naručili me za mjesec dana da ponovno napravim taj profil. po meni, to je nepotrebno, ali nisam ja stručnjak i stvarno nemam pojma koje su gornje granice za trudnice da bi se okarakteriziralo nešto kao gest.dijab., tako da ću se ja na toj pretrazi opet pojaviti - najviše zbog zdravlja bebice i svojeg nekog mira.

----------


## klara

Franny meni nije uopće jasno zašto si ti morala ležati u bolnici. 

Danka kako to da znaš tako puno o dijabetesu - jesi li zdravstveni radnik?

Moja bebica je rođena pred skoro godinu i nije bilo nikakvih problema zbog moje netolerancije na glukozu. Pratim vas zato jer mi je puno toga ostalo nejasno.

----------


## ardnas

pa u voću i jeste problem, treba ga smanjiti ima puno šećera...

----------


## Danka_

Imam dijabetes tip 1 od djetinjstva, volontiram u drustvu, izmedju ostalog vezano i za dijabetes i trudnocu (ali pregestacijski, dakle onaj koji je postojao i prije trudnoce), po struci nisam medicinar, kemicarka sam.

----------


## Franny

> Franny meni nije uopće jasno zašto si ti morala ležati u bolnici.


kaj misliš da meni je?? pogotovo zakaj moram sve to ponoviti?? nekako sam se nadala da će mi *Danaka* dati neki odgovor jer vidim da se dosta kuži u sve to s doijabetesom.



> pa u voću i jeste problem, treba ga smanjiti ima puno šećera...


štima, ali to je prirodni šećer. ja sam oduvijek mislila da se on brže "troši" i manje nakuplja od rafiniranog. ne znam, nisam ja stručnjak. međutim, čačkajući po GI određenih namirnica, vidim da neko voće (pogotovo ovo koje ja konzumiram) ima nizak GI, pa me stoga sve to i zbunjuje, jer meni uopće ne pašu, npr. banane (koje imaju jako visok GI), već sve kiselkasto. oke, u početku trudnoće sam se kljukala grožđem, strava kako mi je to trebalo, ali sad ga nema više toliko za kupitia, a ako i ima straašno je skupo pa sam se prebacila na nešto sezonskije od grožđa  :Razz: . u svakom slučaju, vidim po svom GUK profilu, a to nije ostavilo nekog utjecaja niti traga u mom organizmu.

----------


## Danka_

Ne mogu komentirati postupke lijecnika. Onaj tko uzima anamnezu i cita nalaze, taj i donosi odluku o daljnjoj dijagnostici i eventualnoj terapiji.

A prirodni/neprirodni secer  :Grin:  dodje ti na isto. 

Glukoza je glukoza.

----------


## klara

*Franny* uvijek možeš potražiti drugo mišljenje, pogotovo zato što imaš malo dijete doma.
Ja nisam bila u bolnici, došla sam doktoru s mojim mjerenjima šećera (pisala sam što sam jela i koliki je bio šećer nakon sat i pol tijekom nekoliko dana). Rekao je da je to ok i nikamo me dalje nije slao. A imala sam 9.2 na testu nakon dva sata. 

*Danka_* tvoje znanje je dragocijeno na forumu  :Smile: 
Možeš li nam reći kako izgleda prehrana trudnice s dijabetesom?

----------


## Franny

slažem se, Danka  :Wink: . ja sam se samo nadala nekoj utjesi da ovaj moj šećer i nije nešto jako zabrinjavajuće  :Razz:   :Razz: .

----------


## Danka_

Franny, nisam baš pratila a i stvarno ne mogu davati medicinske savjete. Općenito, ako je profil GUK-a kroz dan normalan, tj. ako šećer ne ide preko 6, to je sasvim u redu. Međutim, bitno je jesti jednako bez obzira na to radi li se taj dan profil ili ne. Znači, ne jedan dan skoro postiti, a drugi dan jesti puno više. 
Također, kako trudnoća odmiče, može doći do povećanja inzulinske rezistencije pa se i šećeri "pokvare" unatoč urednoj i adekvatnoj prehrani. Zato se preporuča praćenje kroz trudnoću.

U svemu tome, stvarno ne treba dizati paniku i bojati se, naročito ako su nalazi uredni. Ne treba zanemariti laganu ali redovitu tjelesnu aktivnost, ako nije kontraindicirana nekim drugim problemima nevezanim za dijabetes.

Što se tiče prehrane, službene preporuke su takve da se preporuča da oko 50% energije dolazi iz ugljikohidrata, 20% iz proteina a preostalih 30% iz masnoća. Moguće su i malo modificiranije raspodjele, to je individualno. Po webu ima dosta tablica s opisima koliko čega (dakle ugljikohidrata, proteina, masti) ima u pojedinim namirnicama. 

Bitno je osvijestiti prehranu, ne jesti grickalice, posebno ne one na bazi UH (npr. slane štapiće), ne pretjerivati s voćem (zapravo ne samo s voćem ali ono se često navodi kao zdrava namirnica, no na GUK može znatno utjecati ako se pojede previše odjednom) i općenito ne jesti u jednom obroku previše hrane. Otud i preporuka o 6 manjih obroka. 

U slučaju totalne krize i napadaja gladi, bolje je pojesti npr. 30 grama kuhanih pilećih prsa nasjeckanih s malo zelene salate začinjene s jednom žličicom (5 ml) ulja, malo octa i soli, dakle bez kruha, nego jesti suhomesnate proizvode s komadom kruha, makar to bio graham. 

Trudnoća s pregestacijskim dijabetesom, naročito ako se radi o tipu 1 kada trudnica uopće nema svoga inzulina, bitno je drugačija, pa zato ne bih preslikavala svoja iskustva.

----------


## Anemona

> kaj misliš da meni je?? pogotovo zakaj moram sve to ponoviti?? nekako sam se nadala da će mi *Danaka* dati neki odgovor jer vidim da se dosta kuži u sve to s doijabetesom.


Ja bih rekla ovako: Franny je bila u bolnici jer je to procedura obrade nakon lošeg OGTT u Vinogradskoj bolnici.
Da je došla u Petrovu vadila bi krv doma kao bucka, ili dobila aparatić da mjeri sama.
Da je došla u našu lokalnu bolnicu zadržali bi je 5 dana za svaki slučaj.
Znači takva je procedura u Vinogradskoj.

- nakon lošeg OGTT radi se 24 satni profil i smatram da ga u Vinogradskoj najbolje, najtemeljitije izvedu.

Paniku napravili nisu, ali OGTT nije za zanemariti, pogotovo zbog Franny tvojeg tlaka i viška kg, zato je vrlo razumno da traže ponavljanje, a ti se drži točne prehrane.

----------


## martinaP

Normalno je da traže ponavljanje jer je lako moguće da će šećeri biti gori prema kraju trudnoće.

*Franny*, tvoj šećer zaista nije zabrinjavajući - pod uvjetom da se držiš plana prehrane koji si dobila. Daj Bože da ti do kraja trudnoće najveći "problem" bude to što ne smiješ pojesti puno voća - jer to znači da ni nemaš problema.

----------


## gita75

Franny nemoj misliti da je to s dijabetesom tj, povišenim šećerom bezveze.
Evo ja sam u trudnoći 3 puta radila ogtt i svaki put mi je bio graničan, visok šećer na tašte (5,0-5,1), radila sam i onaj hemoglobin (hbnešto...) koji je 3x bio ok.
udebljala sam se "samo" 15 kg i sve su otišle na porodu.
ali... beba je rođena sa 4540g i 55cm (jedva !!!), par dana nakon poroda je dobivao infuziju glukoze jer mu je bila niska.
znači, bez obzira na moje granične rezultate i malo dobivenih kila, evidentno je da sam imala dijabetes.
inače, ja sam se samoinicijativno stavila na dijetu, ne želim ni misliti što bi bilo da nisam, valjda bi dijete imalo 7 kg na porodu.

----------


## Franny

cure, hvala vam, kako na "utjesi" ( :Razz: ), tako i na savjetima  :Kiss: .
nisam zanemarila, niti budem, savjete i preporuku ljiečnika, iako se po toj prehrani hranim od veljače, kako rekoh, i do sad sam u minusu 5 kila (dobila 2 kg u tih 27 tjedana). naravno, imala sam puuno i previše prije same T, tako da ništa nije zanemarivo. ne budem se raspojasala  :Grin: . bar se nadam. i prije OGTTa sam čitala o glikemijskom indeksu pojedinih namirnica, tako da imam neki uvid u sve to. prije sam se puuno kretala, ali sad otkako su ove vrućine zaredale, samo se vučem ko krepana kokoš i vidim da se više umaram. rekli su mi da se nakon jela 15ak minuta obavezno krećem, ali meni je nekak nezamislivo da nakon ručka u 13/ 14h, odem napraviti đir oko kuće. tak da se gibam po stanu, radeći raznorazne aktivnosti (izmišljam si ih, hehe) koje bi mogle proći pod "kretanje" tj. ne odmaranje.

----------


## bucka

ja sam valjda imala sreće u prošloj trudnoći obzirom da sam i onda 99% imala gest. dijabetes, ali ga nisu "otkrili"
jela sve i svašta, dobila samo 5kg, beba se rodila sa 4310gr, a posteljica je bila ogromna(dr kaže da su to sve znakovi gest dijabetesa)
nismo imali ni beba ni ja nikakvih posljedica

----------


## leonisa

bucka ja sam normalno jela u ovoj trudnoci kak inace jedem i sta inace jedem. cak pijem kavu s 2zl secera i testirala sam se u nekoliko navrata i secer je bio ok, pa sam ju nastavila piti.
beba je cijelo vrijeme bila "mala". na kraju se rodila s 3 i pol, i plodne vode je bilo taman, posteljica taman...svi znakovi dijabetesa bili su odsutni. no na OGTT reagiram.
istina, ja se ne prezderavam, kruh jedem iznimno rijetko, ne przim na ulju, fasiranci jednom u trudnoci su mi bili domet.
al ja sam imala aparatic i sama se cijelo vrijeme kontrolirala.

isto tako sam raspored prilagodila svom danu. ne doruckujem, u npr. 7  :Grin: 

fakat nema razloga za paniku, no ima za oprez.

danka, hvala na pojasnjenju.

da iskoristim priliku (iako nije tema), da li kolicina jedinica inzulina utjecu na zdravlje? npr. jesti vcu normalno, necu se paziti, al cu si sibat vise jedinica inzulina i secer drzat pod kontrolom?

----------


## bucka

kolko košta taj aparatić?
cca 800kn?

----------


## leonisa

nemam pojma, zaista. ja sam ga uzela tati.

----------


## martinaP

bucka, aparatići su u prodaji oko 200-300 kn službeno, trakice su te koje koštaju (oko 4,5 kn/kom). Ako ti postave dijagnozu GD-a, onda imaš pravo na doznaku. Imala sam nekoliko pacijentica s graničnim šećerima kojima su ipak postavili za dijagnozu GD-a, i dobile su aparat i trakice na doznaku HZZO-a. Čak mislim da su im samo zato i dali dijagnozu, da mogu sve dobiti na doznaku, onda je puno lakše pratiti kretanje GUK-a.

Također, kod nas na dijabetičkom odjelu znaju trudnicama posuditi aparat, one si same kupuju trakice, i poslije trudnoće vrate aparat.

----------


## leonisa

ja ga nisam dobila. ni u jednoj trudnoci. nisam imala pravo na nista.
nije ga ni moj stari dobio jer tada nije bio jos na inzulinu. sve je sam morao kupovati. jedino mislim da dobijes pis trakice.

----------


## martinaP

Sad po novom, od 01.03., svi dijabetičari imaju pravo na aparat, i minimalno 50 trakica na 6 mjeseci (ovisno o terapiji - tablete ili inzulin). Onih trakica za okularno očitanje (bez aparata, gdje se krv mrljila na trakicu pa očitavala boja) hvala Bogu više nema - na njima si jedva vidio je li šećer 6 ili 8, pogotovo starčeki.

*leonisa*, ako si imala dijagnozu gest. dijabetesa postavljenu od dijabetologa napismeno, imala si pravo i na doznake - nažalost, puno puta sam doživjela da to ženama nitko ne kaže ako ne pitaju i inzistiraju (kao ustalom i za masu drugih stvari u našem zdravstvu).

----------


## leonisa

ja sam lezala na odjelu. koliko znam i koliko je nama receno, samo oni koji su na inzulinu imaju pravo. moj tata ima dijagnozu dijabetesa vec 20g, ali do sada je bio na tabletama i nije imao pravo. tek kad je presao na inzulin steko ga je.

edit. 
sad vidim ovo od 1.3.2012.
 :Smile:

----------


## martinaP

Da, sorry, već sam zaboravila da je prije i trudnicama uvjet za doznaku bio da su na inzulinu (sad više nije tako).

----------


## martinaP

Kako čovjek brzo zaboravlja...

----------


## Danka_

> da iskoristim priliku (iako nije tema), da li kolicina jedinica inzulina utjecu na zdravlje? npr. jesti vcu normalno, necu se paziti, al cu si sibat vise jedinica inzulina i secer drzat pod kontrolom?


Na prvo pitanje odgovor može biti i da i ne. Ako su količine potrebne za održavanje što boljih glikemija takve da dovode do hiperinzulinemije, to nije dobro. Ali uobičajenim prilagodbama doza prehrani, makar ona i ne bila sasvim optimalna, ne izaziva se hiperinzulinemija. Posebna priča je ako postoji inzulinska rezistencija, ali ona se može tretirati lijekovima. 

Na drugo pitanje, odnosno primjer kojim ilustriraš prvo pitanje, odgovor je otprilike ovakav: to i jest smisao, prilagoditi inzulin potrebama i životu, a ne obrnuto. Danas se (barem kod tipa 1) inzulinska terapija provodi tako da se ukupna količina inzulina dijeli na tzv. bazal i bolus. Bazal je inzulin potreban za pokrivanje bazalnog metabolizma, a bolus služi pokrivanju hrane. Doze se određuju individualno, bazalne se ne mijenjaju prečesto, ali bolusi se daju u ovisnosti o količini UH (štreberi broje i proteine  :Wink: ) u obroku, pa su promjenljivi.
E sad, iskustvo govori da je daleko lakše postići dobru regulaciju ako se ne eksperimentira previše s hranom, samo to nije popularno reći naglas. Obično nije jednostavno odrediti doze precizno ako se radi o hrani s previsokim GI, ili ako obrok sadržava nesrazmjerno puno UH, itd. U prvom slučaju dogodi se da je potrebno dati odjednom više inzulina, da se pokrije nagli skok, ali onda se može desiti naknadna hipoglikemija jer UH se razgrade. "Hranjenje inzulina" rezultira suvišnim kilama. I sve tako u krug.

Za cijenu glukometra, za one koji ga ne mogu dobiti preko HZZO-a: mislim da se radi o nekih 400 kn, ali stvarno nisam sigurna. U Zagrebu najveći izbor i najpovoljnije cijene (afaik, ne reklamiram nikoga) ima ljekarna Kožul, smještena u prizemlju klinike V. Vrhovac. Treba nazvati i pitati za cijenu. 


MartinaP, meni su pacijenti s tipom 2 koji po novom pravilniku imaju pravo na trakice za krv rekli da su nezadovoljni i da im je prije bilo bolje. Trakice za okularno očitanje su zbilja niškoristi, ali oni su ih u nekim ljekarnama navodno mogli zamijeniti za trake za krv, pri čemu bi dobili veću količinu u odnosu na ovo na što sad imaju pravo. 
Drugim riječima, HZZO je na tome uštedio, prije su davali više novaca za tu kategoriju pacijenata (kad je u pitanju samokontrola).

----------


## martinaP

> MartinaP, meni su pacijenti s tipom 2 koji po novom pravilniku imaju pravo na trakice za krv rekli da su nezadovoljni i da im je prije bilo bolje. Trakice za okularno očitanje su zbilja niškoristi, ali oni su ih u nekim ljekarnama navodno mogli zamijeniti za trake za krv, pri čemu bi dobili veću količinu u odnosu na ovo na što sad imaju pravo. 
> Drugim riječima, HZZO je na tome uštedio, prije su davali više novaca za tu kategoriju pacijenata (kad je u pitanju samokontrola).


Da, ali to je bilo protuzakonito, prosječna ljekarna si to nije mogla dozvoliti jer bi si navukla HZZO na vrat - znam da su neke ljekarne poprilično kažnjene zbog toga (iako nisu oštetile HZZO, ukupna vrijednost izdanih trakica je bila jednaka okularnim). Tužili su ih proizvođači okularnih traka.

Danka_, a daj mi reci... Nekoliko puta sam čula preporuku za trudnice s GD ovakvu: ako vam je danas GUK 2h nakon ručka preko neke vrijednosti, sutra si dajte 2 jedinice dugodjelujućeg inzulina. Koliko to ima smisla (jer si treći dan opet neće dati inzulin)?

----------


## leonisa

danka, tnx. pitam jer u brosuru za pumpu primjer jr danas jedem pizzu pa cu si povecati jedinice, sutra jedem masne kokice, prekosuyra pohano itd sto ispada da se, regulacijom inzulina uopce ne treba drzati dijete vec zivjeti "normalno" sto po nasim standardima znacu nezdravo jer ces povecati broj jedinica. i sad moj stari misli da moze nastaviti nezdrav zivot s bezbroj kalorija, a ne 1800 jer ce si povecavati jedinice i da je to poanta. ja mislimm da noje i da je stetno.
sori na greskama, tesko mi je tipkat s moba. ne znam zasto tako slabo lovi tipke i ima veliki dilej.

----------


## Franny

*leonisa*, tako kako razmišlja tvoj tata, radio je i jedan naš obiteljski prijatelj. dok se nije dokusurio s tom nepažnjom. sad za Uskrs, jer je znao da će se fino naklopat, si je pojačao dozu inzulina i nakon klope mu je bilo strašno loše, zvali hitnu, na kraju je ispalo da je pao u  hipoglikemiju, da si je dao previše. po meni, nije se s tim za zekat. on se zeka cijeli život s time, uopće se ne pazi i sad "pod stare dane" ima dosta problema.

----------


## Danka_

> Da, ali to je bilo protuzakonito, prosječna ljekarna si to nije mogla dozvoliti jer bi si navukla HZZO na vrat - znam da su neke ljekarne poprilično kažnjene zbog toga (iako nisu oštetile HZZO, ukupna vrijednost izdanih trakica je bila jednaka okularnim). Tužili su ih proizvođači okularnih traka.
> 
> Danka_, a daj mi reci... Nekoliko puta sam čula preporuku za trudnice s GD ovakvu: ako vam je danas GUK 2h nakon ručka preko neke vrijednosti, sutra si dajte 2 jedinice dugodjelujućeg inzulina. Koliko to ima smisla (jer si treći dan opet neće dati inzulin)?


Jasno da je protuzakonito, ali kad su već promijenili pravilnik i odlučili dati trake za krv, šteta je što su im de facto smanjili količinu u odnosu na prije. Tj. smanjili su iznos novaca koji daju za tu kategoriju pacijenata a stvar je predstavljena kao "super, sad i vi imate pravo na trakice za krv".

Ovo drugo pitanje, mogu samo pretpostaviti zašto tako savjetuju. Kod GD glavni problem je inzulinska rezistencija, te posljedično iscrpljenost pankreasa. Moguće je da se povremenim dodavanjem malih količina inzulina daje mali predah za pankreas. Ipak, ja bih radije redovito mjerila GUK, i intervenirala promjenama u prehrani te korekcijskim dozama onaj dan kada se hiperglikemija dogodi.

Leo, ti savjeti o slobodnijoj prehrani u načelu se odnose na pacijente s tipom 1. Često se radi o djeci i mladim ljudima kojima stvarno treba puno kalorija jer rastu. Kod tipa 2 takav pristup nema koristi (osim na psihu bolesnika) ali može štetiti - posljedice su nestabilnije glikemije (ovo što je Franny opisala), debljanje (koje je jako kontraindicirano kod tipa 2).
Ja sam tip 1 pa mi se ne da za******ti s eksperimentiranjem, nemam energije ni vremena plus želim ostati vitka. Svejedno, ako želim, mogu pokriti nutelu, pa i pizzu (nutelu lakše od pizze jer se zaustavim na dvije žlice).

Ipak treba znati da ljudi koji su na inzulinu moraju biti spremni za svakodnevne samostalne prilagodbe svojih doza i često se puno energije i truda troši na to da glikemije ostanu stabilne, a ponekad, unatoč svom znanju, iskustvu i famoznoj disciplini završe u hipoglikemijskoj komi npr.

----------


## bucka

ja se upravo vratila sa VV (hrpa nas trudnica po ovim nenormalnim vručinama naručili da dođemo po nalaze u 11h) :Rolling Eyes: 

ponovili su mi da imam dijabetes :Rolling Eyes: 

rezultati ogtt testa su mi bili 5,60 natašte i 8,80 nakon 2h nakon šečerne vodice

profil guk-a mi je : 3,5 natašte, 3,2 nakon doručka, nakon ručka je bilo nedovoljno uzorka jer sam se sama pikala i nakon večere 8,0 (pojela na frendovom 40-om ročkasu chevape i šopsku salatu :Embarassed: )

----------


## LolaMo

Bucka secer ti nije narastao od cevapa, a ni od sopske salate.. Vjerojatno si pojela kruha uz to ili popila neki sok?

----------


## bucka

> Bucka secer ti nije narastao od cevapa, a ni od sopske salate.. Vjerojatno si pojela kruha uz to ili popila neki sok?


pila samo mineralnu, ali uz chevape je bila lepinja :Embarassed:

----------


## leonisa

uvijek je u q1q1 sati.
sjecam se u prvoj trudnoci da sam u bolnici jednom s curama narucila cevape i da mi je bio secer w2h kasnije o9  :Grin:

----------


## bucka

jel mi moze secer narasti od konzumiranja kulena i maslina (bez kruha)? :Embarassed:

----------


## leonisa

oh da. kulen...a bome i masline. :D

ja sam na kraju trudnoce, zadnji tjedan imala 2h nakon tabbouleha secer 7. a unutra samo sirovo povrce, maslinovo ulje i nesto kus kusa :D

----------


## bucka

neeeeeeeeeee
opet sam znači zeznula :Predaja:  :Predaja: 

jučer imali goste
ja jela "samo" to, 2h nakon toga se pikala i danas nosila na vv

----------


## klara

Ima li smisla ne-trudnoj osobi mjeriti secer nakon 2 sata? Ili je dovoljna kontola mjerenje jutarnjeg secera nataste?

----------


## leonisa

bucka, ne mora biti, tko zna...

klara, zavisi zbog cega ne-trudnoj osobi uopce mjeris guk.

----------


## LolaMo

Bucka ne bi trebalo..osim ako nisi pojela cijelu staklenku maslina.. Leonisa od kulena ne moze, secer raste od ugljikohidrata...npr. kus-kusa  :Wink: 
Ali curke nije dobro potpuno izbaciti UH, nego papati one niskog glikemijskog indeksa i u umjerenoj kolicini..bolje malo pa cesce, nego puno odjednom

----------


## leonisa

a kalorije? recimo u sarmi koju radim nema masnoce, a ako pojedem malko vise, skoci. rize je u njoj minimalmo.
ako kulen ne dize, kako dize npr. prsut?
kad sam ko dijete bila na dijeti iskljucivo sam smijela presanu sunku. i to u minimalnim kolicinama.

----------


## LolaMo

Niti prsut ne dize..ali dijabeticarima se inace preporuca nemasna, lagana prehrana..ne samo zbog secera na kojeg direktno utjece, nego su oni skloniji povisenim masnocama, kardio bolestima, hipertenziji itd.
Nama nije cilj samo secere dovesti u normalu, nego tu normalu i odrzati i opcenito kvalitetno se hraniti, a to nije moguce samo izbacivanjem hrane sa visokim GI..otud te preporuke

----------


## bucka

> jel mi moze secer narasti od konzumiranja kulena i maslina (bez kruha)?


nalazi ipak ok
secer i nakon tog nesretnog kulena i maslina 4
eto...  :Smile:

----------


## Kaae

OGGT mi je zakazan za 15.08. (bit cu 26+5), ujutro, ali ne na taste. Samo jednosatni test, bez nulte vrijednosti. Jedina preporuka je da pojedem dorucak oko sat vremena prije ispijanja glukoze, ako zelim doruckovati, a ne recimo samo 15 minuta prije testa. 

Uopce ne kuzim kog vraga tako testiraju, ali to je standardni glucose tolerance, kazu. Ako mi ovo ispadne van normalnih vrijednosti, onda idem na trosatni, s postom i nultom vrijednoscu.  :neznam:

----------


## Marsupilami

> ja se upravo vratila sa VV (hrpa nas trudnica po ovim nenormalnim vručinama naručili da dođemo po nalaze u 11h)
> 
> ponovili su mi da imam dijabetes
> 
> rezultati ogtt testa su mi bili 5,60 natašte i 8,80 nakon 2h nakon šečerne vodice
> 
> profil guk-a mi je : 3,5 natašte, 3,2 nakon doručka, nakon ručka je bilo nedovoljno uzorka jer sam se sama pikala i nakon večere 8,0 (pojela na frendovom 40-om ročkasu chevape i šopsku salatu)


To nije nalaz dijabeticara, o cemu oni to pricaju?
Intolerancija na glukozu da, ali dijabetes?
Ja ga ovdje ne vidim  :Unsure:

----------


## bucka

nemam pojma
stalno to ponavljaju ko papige

----------


## visibaba

> Da je došla u Petrovu vadila bi krv doma kao bucka, ili dobila aparatić da mjeri sama.


da li je to neka nova (ovogodisnja) procedura u petrovoj da se profil moze raditi doma sam?
jer prosle godine nije bilo tako, morala sam doci na 24 sata u bolnicu radi profila.

pisali ste da dijabetolog mora dati dijagnozu GD da bi se moglo dobiti aparatic i trakice. ima li petrova dijabetologa? meni je moja dr. (gin) prosle god u petrovoj postavila dijagnozu GD, a sudeci po ovome sto pisete, za trakice i aparatic ove godine to ne bi bilo dovoljno. ili mozda treba ici na VV bas dijabetologu? al petrova je ipak referentni centar za dijabetes u trudnoci :neznam: .




> To nije nalaz dijabeticara, o cemu oni to pricaju?
> Intolerancija na glukozu da, ali dijabetes?
> Ja ga ovdje ne vidim


o ovome:
Dijagnoza hiperglikemije u trudnoci - najnovije smjernice
http://www.hdgo.hr/Default.aspx?sifraStranica=171

----------


## LolaMo

Visibaba, Đelmis je i dijabetolog..ali oni surađuju i sa VV tako da nema problema

----------


## visibaba

> Visibaba, Đelmis je i dijabetolog..ali oni surađuju i sa VV tako da nema problema


odlicno, hvala za ovu info. nisam doduse na pt u petrovoj, nego na cefu, al svi su oni tamo pa ak zatreba... a mozda mi se posreci pa me u ovoj trudnoci i zaobidje GD  :Smile:

----------


## Marsupilami

> o ovome:
> Dijagnoza hiperglikemije u trudnoci - najnovije smjernice
> http://www.hdgo.hr/Default.aspx?sifraStranica=171


Pa no, eto i nove smjernice potvrdjuju da nemas gestacijski dijabetes  :Smile: 


Citat s linka:

Preporuke za dijagnozu gestacijskog dijabetesa
HAPO studija dala je preporuke za dijagnozu gestacijskog i manifestnog  dijabetesa u trudnoći po principu graničnih vrijednosti glukoze u  venskoj plazmi: a) natašte, b) nakon 75 g glukoze (OGTT) i to mjerenja  koncentracije glukoze nakon sat vremena i nakon 2 sata od opterećenja.

 Glukoza u venskoj plazmi natašte
 5,1 mmol/L

 OGTT: glukoza nakon 1 sata
10,0 mmol/L

 OGTT: glukoza nakon 2 sata
8,5 mmol/L

----------


## visibaba

> Pa no, eto i nove smjernice potvrdjuju da nemas gestacijski dijabetes


Marsupilami, ne znam koji/ciji nalaz komentiras, ali ako ovaj buckin:




> rezultati ogtt testa su mi bili 5,60 natašte i 8,80 nakon 2h nakon šečerne vodice


onda ima gestacijski dijabetes (kao sto su i rekli na VV), upravo po tim novim smjernicama. i glukoza nataste i nakon 2h joj je povisena.

----------


## Marsupilami

Komentirala sam buckin dnevni profil, onaj test sto su joj u bolnici radili nije ogtt jer pravi ogtt prati vrijednosti secera u intervalima a ne "evo vam glukoza i vidimo se za 2 sata"

----------


## visibaba

> Komentirala sam buckin dnevni profil,


ok, ali ne mozes onda za nalaze profila glukoze reci da prema kriterijima za ogtt, bucka nema GD  :Rolling Eyes: . mijesas kruske i jabuke.




> onaj test sto su joj u bolnici radili nije ogtt jer pravi ogtt prati vrijednosti secera u intervalima a ne "evo vam glukoza i vidimo se za 2 sata"


sto je to po tvom "pravi ogtt"?
na linku koji sam dala lijepo detaljno pise kako se radi ogtt. sto se sve radi po nasim bolnicama, a pogotovo po domovima zdravlja i pritom naziva ogtt-om, bolje da ne komentiram. kako je na VV, ne znam. po onome sto sam ja vidjela, vecinom se radi ogtt iz kapilarne krvi, a lijepo pise u ovim novim smjernicama da se radi iz venske plazme. 

profil je samo pokazao da se s prehranom moze secer dobro drzati pod kontrolom.

i stvarno mislim da ne bi trebalo usporedjivati kriterije za dijagnozu dijabetesa kod trudnih i kod netrudnih osoba.

----------


## majeczka

> evo mene iz bolnice . s 24satnog profila. tih 24h nisam bila ni na kakovoj dijabetičkoj pehrani. jela sam sve kao i obični smrtnici, a što mi je bilo žao jer su "dijabetičari" imali 5 obroka dnevno (a po tom se principu hranim još od veljače), dok smo mi ostali imali samo 3. nisam ništa jela sa strane i vrijednosti su mi se kretale u omjeru *4.4* (na tašte) do *5.7* (nakon što sam ipak sitno "zgriješila" i pojela pola integralnog peciva oko 15h kao međuobrok, a koje sam kupila prije bolnice- očito je to samo kemikalija i "pisalo je na plotu" integralno, u stvari je puno nekih aditiva, kad mi je šećer nakon 6 sati nejedenja njihove hrane bio najveći, tj. 5.7), pa mi je ukupni profil, suma sumarum iznosio *4,93*.
> e sad, to po meni, laiku i nestručnjaku, i nije neki gestacijski dijabetes. po meni. ali dr mi je svejedno rekao da se moram ko pijan plota držati njihove prehrane koju ću dobiti, a koja je u principu jednaka onoj koju sam dobila od njih u velajči. e sad, ja se tak redovito hranim svih ovih mjeseci, jedino sam se raspojasala s voćem jer mi stvarno fali to kiselkasto, pa sad jedino da se probam pridržavati tog da ne jedem tak puno voća?? i naravno, naručili me za mjesec dana da ponovno napravim taj profil. po meni, to je nepotrebno, ali nisam ja stručnjak i stvarno nemam pojma koje su gornje granice za trudnice da bi se okarakteriziralo nešto kao gest.dijab., tako da ću se ja na toj pretrazi opet pojaviti - najviše zbog zdravlja bebice i svojeg nekog mira.


Te vrijednosti (4.4 na tašte i 5.7 dva sata nakon jela) su idealne - dapače, čak više idu u smjeru hipoglikemije nego hiperglikemije. Sretnica! Neki ima ju na tašte GUK viši od 5.7...

----------


## leonisa

8,5 i 8,8 mislim...ono...zapravo ne znam sta bi rekla na to.
mozda bi ponovila test  :Smile:

----------


## leonisa

> ok, ali ne mozes onda za nalaze profila glukoze reci da prema kriterijima za ogtt, bucka nema GD . mijesas kruske i jabuke.
> 
> 
> sto je to po tvom "pravi ogtt"?
> na linku koji sam dala lijepo detaljno pise kako se radi ogtt. sto se sve radi po nasim bolnicama, a pogotovo po domovima zdravlja i pritom naziva ogtt-om, bolje da ne komentiram. kako je na VV, ne znam. po onome sto sam ja vidjela, vecinom se radi ogtt iz kapilarne krvi, a lijepo pise u ovim novim smjernicama da se radi iz venske plazme. 
> 
> profil je samo pokazao da se s prehranom moze secer dobro drzati pod kontrolom.
> 
> i stvarno mislim da ne bi trebalo usporedjivati kriterije za dijagnozu dijabetesa kod trudnih i kod netrudnih osoba.


ogtt sam prvi put vidjela da rade 2 vadjenja u DZ kad sam bila trudna.
da se ne ponavljam, procitaj koju stranicu nazad.  :Smile: 
i u zivotu nisam radila iz kapilarne krvi, a samo sam u prvih 15g zivota radila ogtt svaka 3mj.

----------


## Marsupilami

visibaba, meni je osobno prof. Djelmis rekao da iako vise voli nize secere nego vise u trudnica tolerira prag od 8.

Ja ne brkam pojmove, ja tocno znam sto je dijabetes a sto je intolerancija na glukozu.
Ako se seceri mogu drzati pod kontrolom iskljucivo prehranom, ako su oni nataste 3,5-4 bez ikakve terapije...vjeruj mi to nije dijabetes.
Dijabetes u trudnoci lijeci se iskljucivo i samo inzulinom, intolerancija se drzi pod kontrolom prehranom.
Cinjenica je da sama intolerancija upucuje na problem i da je pojacan oprez potreban, ali trudnici odmah zaljepiti dijagnozu GD-a a profili super...najveca vrijednost 8,0...bez potrebne terapije...meni je nebulozno :/

----------


## LolaMo

Ja mislim da je vazno i o kojem stadiju trudnoce se radi..nije isto dal je secer 8 sa 12 ili 32 tjedna trudnoce..jer prema kraju trudnoce seceri imaju tendenciju pogorsavanja, a ne poboljsavanja

----------


## visibaba

> Ja ne brkam pojmove, ja tocno znam sto je dijabetes a sto je intolerancija na glukozu.
> Ako se seceri mogu drzati pod kontrolom iskljucivo prehranom, ako su oni nataste 3,5-4 bez ikakve terapije...vjeruj mi to nije dijabetes.


ako tebe vise veseli to zvati intolerancijom glukoze, nego gestacijskim dijabetesom, nek ti bude.




> Dijabetes u trudnoci lijeci se iskljucivo i samo inzulinom


s ovim se uopce ne bih slozila.




> Cinjenica je da sama intolerancija upucuje na problem i da je pojacan oprez potreban, ali trudnici odmah zaljepiti dijagnozu GD-a a profili super...najveca vrijednost 8,0...bez potrebne terapije...meni je nebulozno :/


zaista ne znam zasto toliko inzistiras da se to ne naziva GD nego intolerancija glukoze  :neznam: , kad sam ti lijepo dala relevantan izvor u kojem jasno stoji:
"Preporuke za *dijagnozu gestacijskog dijabetesa*
 Glukoza u venskoj plazmi natašte
 5,1 mmol/L

 OGTT: glukoza nakon 1 sata
10,0 mmol/L

OGTT: glukoza nakon 2 sata
8,5 mmol/L "



i tocno u te brojke bucka upada.

ako ti to ipak zelis zvati intolerancijom glukoze, samo daj, ja te necu ni u sto vise uvjeravati. potpuni sam laik, ali dala sam ti relevantan izvor s relevantnim podacima.

a bucka, kako god te svoje secere zvala, bit ce na dijeti/dijabetickoj prehrani.

----------


## nela30

> visibaba, meni je osobno prof. Djelmis rekao da iako vise voli nize secere nego vise u trudnica tolerira prag od 8.
> 
> Ja ne brkam pojmove, ja tocno znam sto je dijabetes a sto je intolerancija na glukozu.
> Ako se seceri mogu drzati pod kontrolom iskljucivo prehranom, ako su oni nataste 3,5-4 bez ikakve terapije...vjeruj mi to nije dijabetes.
> Dijabetes u trudnoci lijeci se iskljucivo i samo inzulinom, intolerancija se drzi pod kontrolom prehranom.
> *Cinjenica je da sama intolerancija upucuje na problem i da je pojacan oprez potreban, ali trudnici odmah zaljepiti dijagnozu GD-a a profili super...najveca vrijednost 8,0...bez potrebne terapije...meni je nebulozno :/*


oprosti nisam čitala cijeli temu od početka, ali da li si ti imala GD u trudnoći da znaš o čemu uopće govoriš?
ja sam ga imala u dvije trudnoće i to oba puta vrijednost je bila preko 8,0. točnije u prvoj 8,9 , a u drugoj trudnoći 9,5
nikakva terapija mi nije trebala, terapija ti je da se nepržderavaš sa slatkim, dijeta od 1800 kilokalorija mi je bila jedina terapija
terapija inzulinom ide kad je vrijednost šećera iznad 12 mmol/L dva sata nakon jela

----------


## Marsupilami

Ne samo da sam imala gestacijski dijabetes nego mi je 6 mjeseci nakon poroda dijagnosticiran dijabetes tip 2 i to ovisan o inzulinu.
U bolnici sam zbog komplikacija provela 2 mjeseca na P1 kod prof. Djelmisa.
Vidjela sam svasta, cula sam svasta i nista sto govorim nije info iz trece ruke ili studije jer ja sam pacijent koji pita i zahtjeva odgovore a prof. je uvijek bio spreman odgovoriti na takva pitanja (specijalizanti pogotovo).

Meni je prof. Djelmis, koji cijeli svoj radni vijek specijalizira dijabetes u trudnoci, kompetentniji nego studija koju cu ja kao laik procitati i donjeti zakljucke na temelju procitanoga.
Da je jedan OGTT dovoljan za dijagnozu ne bi se radili profili.
Bitno je kako se organizam ponasa pod ekstra opterecenjem, ali puno bitnije je vidjeti kako se ti seceri ponasaju tokom dana pod normalnim opterecenjem i na temelju toga se donosi dijagnoza.

----------


## leonisa

ja se samo s tobom ne bi slozila da je gd samo kad je terapija inzulinom.
imala sam gd u obje tridnoce, a intoleranciju izvan trudnoce gdje su mi rekli da ovo nije predkoncepcijska obrada da ne bi reagirali, ali posto je, da moram na dijetu. s tim da su mi untar 2h seceri isli preko granica. fest. u obje trudnoce sam bila na dijeti iako mi je pod preparom secer isao do 15. no na njihovoj dijeti bio je pod kontrolom. dva dana nakon CR primala sam inzulin jer ako ne jedem, a nakon CR ne jeds, inzulin mi se ne luci.
i da, i ja sam lezala nekoliko mjeseci kod njih na odjelu.
sori na greskama, na mobu sam.

----------


## LolaMo

Ja isto prvi put cujem da se za GD iskljucivo daje inzulin..mislim da to bas nije tako, ali nema veze.. Vazno je drzati secere pod kontrolom kako god se imenovala dijagnoza.. A Bucka tebi super ide  :Smile:

----------


## slonicanelica

eto da se i ja javim na tu temu.
ogtt na tašte 5,2 nakon 2 sata 8,4.
dobila upute za dijetu od 1800 kalorija i aparatić kojim doma mjerim.
4 dana mjerenja svaki drugi dan uglavnom vrijednosti od 4.7-5,7.
jedan dan pretjerala s voćem i zapečenim grahom pa skočilo na 8,9.
sad opet pazim i za dva tjedna imam kontrolu.
nadam se najboljem.

----------


## Kaae

offtopic: slonicanelica, zbunio me sad skroz tvoj ticker. 117 dana do kraja, a kaze da si trudna 21 tjedan. Kod mene 121 dan do kraja, a ja sam 23+1 (i zadnja menga mi je bila 15 dana prije tvoje, no kod mene je ticker prema ovulaciji, s obzirom da je poznata).

ontopic: zivjet cu u neznanju jos malo manje od mjesec dana. Tu ne rade OGTT prije 26, 27 tjedana, kako kome. Odnosno rade prije ako se pojavi glukoza u urinu, koji religiozno kontroliraju.

----------


## Anemona

I kod nas se OGTT radi nakon cca 26. ili 28. tjedna, osim ako ima specijalnih indikacija za prije.

----------


## Franny

Cure, na moru sam bez neta pa tipkam s moba i ne otvara mi onaj link sa smjernicama za GD.
Danas si sama radim GUK profil, mjerim svaka 3h (posudila rezervni aparatic i trakice od svekra) i malo me brine ova zadnja vrijednost. Na taste mi je secer bio 4.8 pa 3h nakon 4.9 zatim 5.2. te me vrijednosti me brinu jer sam pazila kaj jedem.sad mi je sat vrem.nakon rucka bio 8.8 (pasticada s njokima i kineska klopa s rizom - imamo goste i nisam se stedila). Sad me zanima jesam li dobro shvatila ginicku kad je rekla da mi ukup.vrijednost,ona konacna,zbrojena pa podijeljena, ne smije biti veca od 6 jer se u tom slucaju moram vratiti s mora po inzulin? Imate li kakve podatke od koje se vrijednosti dobiva inzulin??sad me fakat savijest pece kaj sam rucala normalno  :Sad: .

----------


## LolaMo

Franny nemoj brinuti, nije nista strasno.. Ove prve tri vrijednosti su ti dobre.. Zadnja nije, ali to znas i sama.. Pa pazi ubuduce..njoke su big no ako si na dijabetickoj dijeti..rize mozes malo.
Nisi nastetila bebici ako te to brine

----------


## LolaMo

I ne trebas se vracati s mora jos.. Samo pazi kaj papas..jer ipak si se ubila u ugljikohidratima tako da je ova vrijednost od 8.8 ocekivana..ali mjeri se redovito..jer nekad se, nazalost, seceri pogorsaju i uz dijetu pa je onda ipak potreban inzulin

----------


## leonisa

potpis.
i ja bi na tvom mjestu izmjerila 2h nakon jela pa da vidis koliko je pao secer.
8,8 1h nakon njoki, koliko ja kuzim, nije strasno.

i ne znam o kakvom zbrajanju i dijeljenju pricas, nisam za to nikad cula.

----------


## leonisa

i inzulin se ne daje tako olako, narocitno ne nakon pasticade i kineske klope  :Wink:

----------


## Franny

Hvala cure, malo ste me utjesile.
Radi se o tome da ne mjerim secer konstantno, svaki dan, vec sam nakon onog GUK profila u bolnici morala za mj.dana ponoviti profil.kako sam na moru,morala sam se sama pobrinut za aparatic i trakice i trebam samo danas mjerit, tj.do sitra.trebam 8 mjerenja imati, svaks 3 h. Sad si opet mjerim za 10 minuta.zadnji njok sam pojela u 15h i bas je tak ispalo da mjerim sat vr.nakon,tj.u 16h.

----------


## martinaP

> Cure, na moru sam bez neta pa tipkam s moba i ne otvara mi onaj link sa smjernicama za GD.
> Danas si sama radim GUK profil, mjerim svaka 3h (posudila rezervni aparatic i trakice od svekra) i malo me brine ova zadnja vrijednost. Na taste mi je secer bio 4.8 pa 3h nakon 4.9 zatim 5.2. te me vrijednosti me brinu jer sam pazila kaj jedem.sad mi je sat vrem.nakon rucka bio 8.8 (pasticada s njokima i kineska klopa s rizom - imamo goste i nisam se stedila). Sad me zanima jesam li dobro shvatila ginicku kad je rekla da mi ukup.vrijednost,ona konacna,zbrojena pa podijeljena, ne smije biti veca od 6 jer se u tom slucaju moram vratiti s mora po inzulin? Imate li kakve podatke od koje se vrijednosti dobiva inzulin??sad me fakat savijest pece kaj sam rucala normalno .


Gle, nakon takvog ručka i ne možeš očekivati drugo (čak i da je još veći ne bi me čudilo). Od jednog višeg šećera ništa neće biti ni tebi ni bebi, ali ne bi smjela jesti takve stvari (njoke pogotovo). I to ti nije baš "normalan" ručak za trudnicu koja pazi na šećer (ne špotam, samo konstatiram, ne srdi se). 

Ovo zbrajanje i dijeljenje - prvi put čujem, nema mi nekog smisla.

----------


## Franny

Ma kaj bi se ljutila  :Wink: .
Evo,pojasnit cu.ja NE mjerim secer svaki dan.prije mjesec dana radila sam u bolnici 24satni GUK profil(pikali me 8X,svakih 3h).svih 8vrijednosti se zbroji i podijeli s 8 te se dobije koliki mi je ukupni secer u 24h.meni je to tada bilo 4,93 pa su mi dali dijbeticku dijetu.no ja se tako hranim od veljace(u pocetku T sam izgubila 7kg,a sad je situacija da sam svega dobila pol kile pa sam jos uvijek 6,5kg u minusu s 30+6,a beba je za 2tj.veca nego po ZM.to mi je 2.dijete pa je to ok).rekli su mi da za mj.dana ponovim profil sto sam ja radila kucno jucer,sama se pikajuci.
Ukupni profil mi je bio 5,5 nakon tih 24h.bio bi i nizi da nisam zeznula s tim ruckom,ali me zivo zanimalo koliki bi bio sec.da se ne pszim.sve su mi ostale mjere bile od 4.5 do5.2.imala sam samo 10trakica,a trebalo mi je 8,ali sam 2 zeznula.inace bi si neki drugi dan mjerila nakon kakti nedijabeticke klope.i mjerila bih 2h nakon klopr,ne nakon 1h kako mi je sad padalo da mjerim.
Btw,da li neka od vas zna koliki taj secer treba biti da se daje unzulin?na moru sam i ne zelim se zekat ako su tevrijednosti od 5,5 previsoke i stetne za dijete.odmah se pakiram doma ako je i to previsoko,iako mi zvoni u glavi da je dr.rekla da ne smije biti preko 6.
Hvala i puse.

----------


## LolaMo

Ja isto prvi put cujem da se to tako zbraja i dijeli :nezna:
Gle kaj se tice inzulina, prema onom kaj sam ja vidjela u bolnici (a vidjela sam puno toga) to je vrlo individualno. Ja imam tip 1 tako da je to druga prica i ne mogu ti pomoci direktno svojim iskustvom..
Ali kod tih granicnih vrijednosti, nekom su davali inzulin, kod nekih sa gorim secerima su se i dalje drzali dijete..mislim da ne postoji bas neka određena vrijednost nakon koje ide inzulin (osim ako su koma gukovi ofkors), nego je to malo kompleksnije i ovisi o vise faktora..
Ali vjeruj mi da kod tebe jos nema mjesa panici  :Smile:  Samo se pridrzavaj dijete i nemoj vise eksperimentirati  :Wink:

----------


## LolaMo

I nazovi svoju doktoricu pa je pitaj za misljenje  :Smile:

----------


## Franny

Da,tak su mi zbrajali i dijelili ovi u bolnici i rekli mi da tako i ja radim.ne znam kak se radi taj 24satni GUK profil na VV,ali mislim da isto tako.
Mozda se javi Bucka pa mi otkrije.
Ova dr.koja mi vodi T je iz bolnice i ordinira samo cetvrtkom. Sad je ns g.o.pa cu ipak pricekat dok joj ne dodjem na redovnu kontrolu 16.8.,a do onda cu i dalje pazit.hvala ti  :Kiss: .

----------


## bucka

guk na vv se radi tako da se sam pikas nataste i 2h nakon svakog obroka, epruvetice stavis u frizider i sutradan odneses gore do 8h

----------


## martinaP

Franny, ja bih si kupila kutiju trakica i mjerila tu i tamo šećer, da sam na tvom mjestu (bila bih tako mirnija - ja sam si ga dosta često mjerila iako nisam imala problema s GUK-om).

----------


## LolaMo

Da, slažem se.. Izmjeri si ponekad natašte, a ponekad sat vremena nakon ručka

----------


## Franny

Bucka,hvala ti na odgovoru  :Kiss: .

MartinaP, vis nije ti ni to losa ideja. Medjutim svekar je imao tih gratis lanceta i trakica pa me zanima,ako mi moze posuditi aparatic, da li se i lancete kupuju u apoteci kao i trakice ili to ide samo prek HZZOa??

----------


## martinaP

Lancete isto kupuješ, ali one su ti sitna cifra, manje od 1kn/kom (a uglavnom ih možeš kupovati i na komad). Trakice su oko 4kn/kom. Uglavnom su pakrane po 50 komada, ali neke imaju i manja pakiranja (10, 25) - kako koje trakice.

----------


## LolaMo

Ako nekome trebaju lancete ( znam da nisu trakice, ali ipak..), ja dam for free..jer imam ih jedno brat bratu 300 komada neiskoristenih

----------


## Franny

A kaj lancete pasu u bilo koji lancetar?ja imam aparatic Accucheck performa. Sad sam na moru,kupila si bum trakice(znam da ima tihmanjih pakovanja,ak ih imaju taj tren u ljekarni)i lancete pa mjerila dok sam jos tu,a i kasnije u Zg.
Hvala na odg. :Kiss: .

----------


## LolaMo

Da, lancete pašu u sve, trakice ne

----------


## martinaP

> Da, lancete pašu u sve, trakice ne


Ne pašu u sve. Većina zapravo paše, ali accuchek nikako.

Performa ima bubnjiće (6 lanceta u jednom bubnju), a peforma nano ima pojedinačne lancete (koje opet ne pašu u niti jedan drugi lancetar).

Franny, imam ti kutiju od 10 traka za performu koja vrijedi do 10/2012, javi adresu da ti pošaljem (meni ne treba, trake će propasti).

----------


## martinaP

> Franny, imam ti kutiju od 10 traka za performu koja vrijedi do 10/2012, javi adresu da ti pošaljem (meni ne treba, trake će propasti).


Sorry, zanemari ovo, prošao rok, 06/2012.  :Embarassed:

----------


## Franny

Hvala ti MartinaP,ko da jesi  :Kiss: .
Da,ovaj moj lancetar ima max 6 lanceta. Budem se raspitala u ljekarni.
Hvala cure  :Kiss: .

----------


## nela35

Dan!Treba mi jedan vaš savjet.Termin mi je 05.12.12. i prošli tjedan sam vadila krv iz vene na tašte,uputnica je bila za GUK i vrijednost je bila 4,1.To sam na pregledu donijela ginek. i to je bilo dovoljno što se tiče šećera.Ovo mi je druga trudnoća i u prvoj me nije slala na OGTT.Da li je ta pretraga obvezna kod svih trudnica ili samo ako ima nekih naznaka za nju?Vidim koliko je opasan povišeni šećer u trudnoći i sada sam zabrinuta zašto mene nije poslala,sada sam u 21 tjednu i dobila sam do sada 6 kg i na mirovanju sam jer nisko nosim.Imam kući trakice i aparat,ima li smisla da sama iskontroliram šećer u nekim vremenskim intervalima?Pregled mi je 14.08. i pitati ću tada doktoricu za OGTT,zašto ne šalje?

----------


## LolaMo

Pretraga nije obavezna za sve trudnice..visoki secer se ne pojavljuje bas preko noći. Ali ako ti netko u obitelji ima dijabetes, spomeni to ginekologici...to naravno ne znaci da ces ti imati gestacijski  :Smile:

----------


## bucka

imam jedno bedasto pitanje
na moru sam i znam pojesti više voća nego što bih trebala i smjela, a nakon toga redovito imam trčkalicu
može li to imati ikakve veze sa gest dijabetesom ili je slučajnost?

----------


## Beti3

Možda je voće pretoplo ili nezrelo. Ili piješ vodu poslije. To je najvjerojatniji uzrok trčkalice. 

Ali...ako pojedeš preporučene količine vjerojatno neće biti ni trčkalice. I nećeš morati brinuti da li je šećer kako treba. Još malo trebaš paziti, rujan je tu, iza ugla. :Heart:

----------


## bucka

thanx
ja sam vec mislila da je to neka reakcija organizma na "nedopustenu" kolicinu voca.
Btw.ne jedem niti toplo voce niti mijesam sa vodom

----------


## Kaae

Vjerojatno se samo rjesavas vlakana. Nema nis' lose u trckalici, osim ako bas izadje sve sto pojedes. A vjerojatno nije nista bas tako strasno.


(Rado bih se mijenjala s tobom ovih dana;  opet sam na kili viska zbog nedostatka trcaklice.  :lool: )

----------


## delitza

meni je u DZ u 6. tj izmjereno 0=5,9 i 120=9,9 (mama imala gd u obje trudnoće). Na VV su svi GUKovi do sada ok ali... dok sam se pridržavala njihove dijete bila je trčkalica i u 4 tjedna sam izgubila 4 kg!!! Nije da mi baš fale jer sam i inače too much ali su mi na VV rekli da zanemarim dijetu i jedem normalno (osim šećera naravno) i u količinama koje mi odgovaraju dok god mjerim vrijednosti do 6. Dapače, rekli su mi i da smijem povremeno zgriješiti sa slatkim ali da pazim na količinu i da onda taj grijeh mjenja čitav jedan obrok. Naravno, kad ne smijem jela bi a inače uopće ne konzumiram slatko i masno  :Smile:  

Pitanje za žene koje su dobile trakice i lancete na teret HZZOa: da li vam je opća praksa bez problema pisala doznaku ili ste bile uporne? Ja sam doslovno morala biti uporna i naporna da to ishodim obzirom da na blesavim doznakama ne postoji opcija terapije dijeta pa mi je doktor puhao na hladno.

----------


## Kaae

Popila bocu splacine s okusom narance, izvadilo mi krv nakon 60 minuta i sad od jutra cekam da me netko vise nazove i kaze hocu li krepat', ili ne.    :štrika: 

Moram priznati da je ovo bilo lakse za popiti od obicne guste glukoze koju su mi dali u Vinogradskoj tamo negdje dvijetisucite.

----------


## Kaae

Dosli rezultati: 5.7 nakon jednosatnog testa, bez posta, iliti na americki nacin. Daleko ispod alarmantne granice (u njihovim jedinicama je 102, a panicare kad je iznad 140). Woohoo.

----------


## dasha

Možda sam propustila, al može mi netko reći naručuje li se za OGTT u Vuk Vrhovcu, radi li se to na tašte i do koliko sati radi taj laboratorij?

----------


## dasha

Baš nitko ne može odgovoriti?????? Na centrali su mi dali br. od trudničke amb. gdje se navodno moram naručiti. Uporno zovem već 2 dana, al nitko se ne javlja!

----------


## Viola

Broj za narudžbe na VV je 2353 848, narudžbe su  od 11-13h i od 15-17h, dolaziš oko 7,15 h, trudnice  čekaju na na prvom katu  ispred sobe 306, sestra uzme uputnice i šalju te na kat iznad gdje druga sestra uzima podatke.

Nakon toga prvo vađenje krvi na tašte, popiješ glukozu i čekaš tamo sat vremena za drugo vađenje i opet nakon sat vremena treće  vađenje. Sestra nam je rekla da ne šetamo i ne pijemo ništa u ta tri sata.

----------


## dasha

Hvala Viola!!!!

----------


## bucka

moj šećer u granicama
od 3-5 u toku cijelog dana
kontrola za cca mjesec dana

zanimljivo mi da mi je šećer bio manji nakon večere nego nakon ručka, a za večeru je bila pečena paprike sa maslinovim uljem i češnjakom, a za ručak juha od paradajza, 2 krmića, šampinjoni sa žara, salata i mrvicu tikvice i patlidžana

----------


## delitza

to ti je zbog paradajz juhe.

Bravo za šećer. Meni je baš svekrva danas nosila uzorke za guk profil na vv, nalazi u utorak, u 11 naravno  :Smile:  Javim.

----------


## bucka

paradajz juha snižava šećer?
meni glupo što trudnice po ovim vrućinama naručuju u 11h po nalaze
umrem skoro dok se dogegam do gore, a nemam koga poslati umjesto mene

----------


## delitza

nažalost diže ga  :Sad:  Pogotovo ako neki stavljaju šećer unutra (moja stara ga nikad nije stavljala a svekrva odgovorno tvrdi da obavezno mora ići jer je bez šećera kisela kuha a ne paradajz..) pa onda ratujem s potonjom. Zato sad za kaznu nosi uzorke i skuplja nalaze  :Smile:

----------


## Franny

Glede paradajzerice, ni meni nije fina ak je bez secera  :Razz: .

Glede GUK profila, u tjedan dana sad ga radim 3.put i to sam cijelo vrijeme u bolnici. Prvi put su mi vrijednosti bile 4.9,7.3 (jer su mi uzimali krv 20 min.nakon jela),5.7,4.7,5.1,5.0,4.5 i 4.6. Njima je upao u oko onaj secer od 7.3 pa su me odmah stavili na 8 jedinica inzulina 3x dnevno. Onda su mi opet za 2 dana radili profil i vrijednosti su bile 4.8,5.9,4.3,5.3,6.7,5.1,4.4 i 4.4. Opet ih je smetao ovaj od 6.7 tako da danas cijeli dan ponovo radim profil. Kad sam ih pitala zasto odmah inzulin, relose zato jer mi je dijete procjenjeno na 85 centila i da je preveliko za svoju dob, iako je u gornjoj granici za dob, pa da inzulinom malo zaustave rast(!!!) :shock:. Poanta je u tome da mi je dijete u start za tjedan do dva vece i da ritmicki, pravilno dobiva, da nije u npr. tjedan dana maglo nabujala...

----------


## delitza

omg.. nadam se da nebum završila gore na ležanju, meni je šećer do sat vremena po obroku isto iznad 7 a poslije 4.8-5.5, na vv mi je žena rekla da je to ok dok god je normalan nakon 2h i beba pravilno dobiva, na vin to očito znači bezvezno filanje inzulinom.. pa kaj bi oni, da ti je šećer 5.0 nakon obroka ne bi imala dijagnozu gdm. Sretno.

----------


## Franny

Navodno su vrijednosti za OGTT i ove za GUK profil nebo i zemlja, tj.drugacije se toleriraju.

----------


## Franny

P.s. Nemoj mi ni spominjati inzulin, koma mi je od toga jer su mi prije mjesec i pol isto radili GUK profil i ukupna vrijednost je bila 4.9 pa su rekli da imam gestacijski dijabetes i dali mi dijabet.dijetu. Zanima me do koje vrijednosti njima nije, odnosno od koje im je gest.dijabetes...

----------


## delitza

To bi i ja voljela znati. Jasno mi je da GUK i OGTT nisu isto, nije baš da kod GUK-a piješ šećerne otopine čitav dan (mislim da bi do sad bila lakša jedno 10 kila, nakon OGTT-a nisam čitav dan ništa mogla u usta staviti). Koliko sam pričala sa ženom u trud. ambulanti na VV, rekla mi je da su vrijednosti za toleranciju na OGTT-u natašte do 5,9, nakon 120 min. do 6,8 a na aparatiću do 6 (kap krvi). GUK se mjeri iz plazme, zato im i treba više krvi i vrijednosti su nešto niže nego na aparatiću - da li zbog kalibracije aparata ili plazme, ne znam. Meni je na GUK-u najviša vrijednost bila 5,7 2 sata nakon večere i rekla mi je doktorica da je to ok, sad da li je to do doktora, bolnice ili nečeg trećeg nemam pojma (očito sve po malo), zato nakon tvog inzulinskog posta definitivno ne želim završiti na ležanju na Vin., tamo bi me svaki dan filali s inzulinom (a ja imam paničan strah od igli i noževa, ne pitaj uopće kak se sama pikam doma). Brijem da bi mi od toga šećer skočio na 20. Sretno ti bilo gore i što manje inzulinskih s***a ti želim.

----------


## kitty

moj ogtt je 5,5 na tašte a 8,4 nakon 120 minuta... to bi bila intolerancija glukoze ako sam dobro shvatila? što me sad dalje čeka? dijeta? dodatna obrada?

----------


## ardnas

Pa jesi bila po nalaze sama? Odmah bi ti dr trebao reći što dalje. Ovisi o obiteljskoj anamnezi tvojoj anamnezi ma ima puno čimbenika. Ti možeš na svoju ruku smanjit kruh, voće, pogotovo grožđe.

----------


## kitty

nisam još bila kod dr, zato sam i pitala ovdje. sad sam ju zvala na telefon, kaže za početak dijeta a poslije ćemo vidjeti. mene je samo zanimalo koja je inače procedura.
što se tiče obiteljske anamneze, do sad niti jednog dijabetičara. a ja imam pcos tako da je ovo relativno očekivan nalaz.

----------


## nine

evo i mene OGTT natašte 5,9 pa 12,3 ....  :Sad: 
GUK profil nakon 7 dana stroge, al totalno stroge dijete bez šećera, soli, masnoća, minimalni obroci, ma čini mi se niti 1000 cal....izgubila sam 1,5kg u tjedan dana...
vrijednosti GUK profila od 5,9 natašte do 7,3..... baka šećeraš...umrla je baš kada sam u 6ti mjesec ležala u bolnici.... 
u 33+4 bebica je imala oko 2430g, sad su me pustili za vikend doma... i jednostavno ne znam što da očekujem u ponedjeljak kada se vratim u bolnicu???
inzulin? i dalje dijetu gladi  :Smile:

----------


## cappy

Moj nalaz ogtt 2 sata nakon glukoze 7,3. Kaže gin.dijeta i ponavljamo nalaz za 2 tjedna. Sad sam u 31 tj.( kilaža 10+ kao i u prvoj trudnoći kad je šećer bio ok.) . Imam onu dijetu od 1800kcal no još nisam sve pohvatala, pročitala sam cijelu ovu temu i totalno sam zbunjena, što mislite mogu li se ravnati po glikemičkom indeksu namirnica? Da li bi bilo dobro doma povremeno mjeriti šećer ( mama ima aparatić ) i kada je najbolje, mislim koliko nakon obroka ? Da li zaista treba ponekad trpjeti glad ili ipak pojesti nešto od dozvoljenog iako nije vrijeme obroka ?

----------


## delitza

pa imaš propisano koliko jedinica čega smiješ pojesti po obroku i popis namirnica koje sadrže xy jedinica u određenoj količini. Jedeš svakih cca 2,5-3 sata, smiješ konzumirati vode i nezaslađenog čaja koliko hoćeš. Prema onome što su meni rekli na VV, šećer se mjeri aparatićem ili natašte ili 2h nakon obroka. Ako ti je šećer 2h nakon obroka niži od gornje granice smiješ pojesti još, ako je na granici ili iznad onda ne. Bit ćeš možda par dana gladna dok ne poloviš sve triper kombinacije. Meni je u startu bilo najgore po noći jer sam se znala probuditi od gladi, onda sam maznula jedan doručak i vratila se u krevet. Nakon tjedan dana je postalo ok.

Sretno.

----------


## nine

ja sam se potpuno disciplinirala s ovom djetom, i koristi mi, imam hrpu jogurta od 2dcl 0,9 za krize, al napokon nije mi loše, nemam mučnine, puna elana i žao mi je što nisam od početka na dijabetičkoj prehrani.

----------


## cappy

> pa imaš propisano koliko jedinica čega smiješ pojesti po obroku i popis namirnica koje sadrže xy jedinica u određenoj količini.


Ako kaže: 2 jedinice iz skupine "kruh i zamjene "= 1 kriška crnog kruha, da li je to jedna kriška ili dvije ?

----------


## nine

ja dobijem samo jednu krišku za doručak i pola kriške za međuobrok iza ručka... to je sve za cili dan  :Shock: 
za ručak il večeru dobijem zamjenu... pa pretpostavljam da je pola kriške 1 jedinica (ne mogu naći listu)

----------


## cappy

> ja dobijem samo jednu krišku za doručak i pola kriške za međuobrok iza ručka... to je sve za cili dan 
> za ručak il večeru dobijem zamjenu... pa pretpostavljam da je pola kriške 1 jedinica (ne mogu naći listu)


Ma ja sam totalno zbunjena, ako npr.kruh zamjenim rižom ili tijestom, koliko toga smijem( jel važem sirovo ili kuhano ?), jel maslinovo ulje bolje od suncokretovog, jel važno koje masnoće je jogurt...

----------


## LolaMo

1 jedinica je pola šnite kruha..ili 20 grama nekuhane tjestenine ili rize tj. 60 grama kuhane tjestenine/rize

Znači svejedno je da li vazes kuhano ili nekuhano  :Smile:

----------


## delitza

> Ma ja sam totalno zbunjena, ako npr.kruh zamjenim rižom ili tijestom, koliko toga smijem( jel važem sirovo ili kuhano ?), jel maslinovo ulje bolje od suncokretovog, jel važno koje masnoće je jogurt...


1 jedinica kruha = pola šnite bilo kojeg kruha osim kukuruznog (čistog), njega smiješ duplo više, dakle 1 šnita.
Ulje je tak svejedno koje je, smiješ jednu čajnu žlicu ili umjesto ulja 2 žlice vrhnja (za salatu npr.) - to je jedna jedinica, za ručak i večeru možeš i 4 žlice vrhnja ali onda je meso pripremano bez masnoća (pečeš na običnoj vodi ili kuhaš)
Jogurt bi trebao biti sa smanjenim masnoćama, dakle light ali ja se toga ne pridržavam, maznem običan dukatov bioaktiv (čašica) jedino izbjegavam voćne jer sadrže šećer.

Ja se vodim time da mi je dnevni jelovnik npr.: za doručak šnita kukuruznog kruha s cca 90g šunke i jogurt ili kava s puuuuno mlijeka, gablec pola šnite kruha s jabukom, ručak nemasna juha (obično je to voda s kuhanim povrćem i mesom za ručak), 90g mesa s cca 120g krumpira ili riže i brdo zelene salate, gablec 2 manje voćke, večera 120g svježeg sira s 2 žlice vrhnja i šnitom kukuruznog kruha i onda pred spavanje umjesto jogurta maznem "doručak". 

Zar ti nisu dali čitav popis namirnica koliko čega sadrži jedna jedinica i listu koliko jedinica čega smiješ po obroku?

----------


## cappy

Eto kako nemam pojma, ja mislila da kukuruzni kruh nikako nije dobar, a ti kažeš upravo suprotno ( što me neizmjerno veseli jer ga obožavam ). Ja sam kod svog gin. dobila nekakav iskopirani papir gdje su na jednoj strani samo po 4 slike dozvoljenih namirnica, a s druge strane jelovnik koji je netko dolje napisao i ja nisam sve najbolje pohvatala. Inače, osjećam gotovo konstantnu glad i nezadovoljstvo tako da se bojim da će mi dijeta od sekiranja ispasti neučinkovita.Ne znam, nikad nisam bila osobit jelac ( što se vidi iz kilaže od 45 kg kad sam zatrudnjela ), niti sam pretjerivala u bilo čemu, ali ovaj mi režim nekako teško pada, možda više psihički, ali ponekad kao da osjećam slabost od nedostatka šećera i masnoća.

----------


## delitza

Od šećera sigurno. Jamčim ti i da ćeš u prvim tjednima i dodatno proglupiti jer za normalno funkcioniranje mozga treba ugljikohidrata  :Sad: 
Napisala sam ti negdje gore u postu da odeš na web poliklinike Harni, tamo postoji dijeta s namirnicama a mislim da postoji i negdje na webu od Vuk Vrhovca (i to detaljnija). Ovaj papir koji si dobila je samo orijentacija koliko jedinica koje skupine hrane smiješ pojesti u pojedinom obroku.

----------


## cappy

> Od šećera sigurno. Jamčim ti i da ćeš u prvim tjednima i dodatno proglupiti jer za normalno funkcioniranje mozga treba ugljikohidrata 
> Napisala sam ti negdje gore u postu da odeš na web poliklinike Harni, tamo postoji dijeta s namirnicama a mislim da postoji i negdje na webu od Vuk Vrhovca (i to detaljnija). Ovaj papir koji si dobila je samo orijentacija koliko jedinica koje skupine hrane smiješ pojesti u pojedinom obroku.


Hvala, na Harniju sam našla dosta zanimljivih stvari.

----------


## beilana

Moze brzinski komentar na moj nalaz-ja mislim da je ok: 
Nalaz ogtt:
0h - 3.8
120min- 5.0

----------


## kolimoli

> Moze brzinski komentar na moj nalaz-ja mislim da je ok: 
> Nalaz ogtt:
> 0h - 3.8
> 120min- 5.0



beli sve je OK!!

----------


## Ivon

vidim da je zadnji komentar 2007, a sam smo kraj 2012 hehe
Moj ogtt nakon 120 min je 8.5 i doktor me poslao u bolnicu na hospitalizaciju da mi se tamo učini nekakav drugi pregled, no s mojim dolaskom nisu me primili, poslali su me na polikniniku na vaginalni pregled,uzv i snimanje djetetovog srca i nakon učinjenih pretraga nitko mi nije rekao da se držim nekakve dijete, nego samo da se javljam svakih 7 dana kod njih jer sam sad u 37 tj. to sam radila u Rijeci, i taj ogtt nitko više nije spominjao zbog kojega me moj gin poslao u bolnicu....jel nekome bilo tako? jel netko imao takav naalz? što su vam učinili?

----------


## medena8

Nadam se da pitanje postavljam na pravom mjestu i da ce ga netko brzo vidjeti pa reagirati!  :Smile: 
Moram napraviti OGTT u ponedjeljak u Splitu, upucena sam u "skverski" laboratorij. Medjutim, dobila sam info da se preselio u staro rodiliste, koju nisam uspjela provjeriti, pa me zanima ima li neka cura da je to nedavno radila i da mi moze dati tocnu informaciju?! Unaprijed se zahvaljujem!!!

----------


## bucka

> vidim da je zadnji komentar 2007, a sam smo kraj 2012 hehe
> Moj ogtt nakon 120 min je 8.5 i doktor me poslao u bolnicu na hospitalizaciju da mi se tamo učini nekakav drugi pregled, no s mojim dolaskom nisu me primili, poslali su me na polikniniku na vaginalni pregled,uzv i snimanje djetetovog srca i nakon učinjenih pretraga nitko mi nije rekao da se držim nekakve dijete, nego samo da se javljam svakih 7 dana kod njih jer sam sad u 37 tj. to sam radila u Rijeci, i taj ogtt nitko više nije spominjao zbog kojega me moj gin poslao u bolnicu....jel nekome bilo tako? jel netko imao takav naalz? što su vam učinili?


ja sam sa slicnim nalazom ogtt-a morala na dijetu

----------


## donna

meni je došao dobar nalaz ogtt  :Smile:

----------


## medena8

> Nadam se da pitanje postavljam na pravom mjestu i da ce ga netko brzo vidjeti pa reagirati! 
> Moram napraviti OGTT u ponedjeljak u Splitu, upucena sam u "skverski" laboratorij. Medjutim, dobila sam info da se preselio u staro rodiliste, koju nisam uspjela provjeriti, pa me zanima ima li neka cura da je to nedavno radila i da mi moze dati tocnu informaciju?! Unaprijed se zahvaljujem!!!


Evo, sve je obavljeno pa cu sama staviti komentar, mozda nekoj od cura iz St-a bude od koristi  :Smile: 
Momentalno se radi na 2 mjesta, u "skverskoj" ambulanti, Put Supavla 21 i potrebno je doci do 7 h tako da 2. vadjenje bude u 9 do kad rade... Druga lokacija je "staro rodiliste" i preporuca se doci do 7:30, a nece vas vratiti ni ako dodjete u 8... daljnja procedura ista. Pozdraaaaav!  :Wink:

----------


## nine

> vidim da je zadnji komentar 2007, a sam smo kraj 2012 hehe
> Moj ogtt nakon 120 min je 8.5 i doktor me poslao u bolnicu na hospitalizaciju da mi se tamo učini nekakav drugi pregled, no s mojim dolaskom nisu me primili, poslali su me na polikniniku na vaginalni pregled,uzv i snimanje djetetovog srca i nakon učinjenih pretraga nitko mi nije rekao da se držim nekakve dijete, nego samo da se javljam svakih 7 dana kod njih jer sam sad u 37 tj. to sam radila u Rijeci, i taj ogtt nitko više nije spominjao zbog kojega me moj gin poslao u bolnicu....jel nekome bilo tako? jel netko imao takav naalz? što su vam učinili?


da, ali meni su gledali i nakon 3 sata vrijednosti... hospitalizirali me, stavili na dijetu, radili šuk profil, infuzije, držali 10 dana u bolnici, naručili svakih 7 dana na kontrolu i predlagali inducirani porod  :Smile:  ... ali nije samo OGTT bitan, ima tu dosta stavki koje se još gledaju i o kojima ovisi što dalje

----------


## Ayan

moje zadnje vrijednosti ogtt-a: (prepisujem kako piše na nalazu, vadila sam u domu zdravlja)

s- glukoza: 4.8
vp - glukoza 0h - 4.8
vp - glukoza 2 h - 6.4

referentni intervali 4.4 - 6.4
u urinu je sve ok.

da li da se brinem zbog ovog rezultata nakon 2h, pošto je na granici, ne znam da li će mi raditi probleme zbog toga u bolnici?
soc. ginekolog kaže da je ovaj nalaz uredan.

----------


## LolaMo

Ayan, super ti je rezultat  :Smile:

----------


## Tiziana

Meni je ogtt nakon dva sata bio 6.1 a referenta granicna vrijednost je bila 6.0 no moj inace jako skulirani privatni ginic je rekao da je to ok. Beba se rodila posve normalna i nit smo to vise kontrolirali niti ikako spominjali.

----------


## kitty

meni su na Petrovoj rekli da se po novim smjernicama tolerira vrijednost nakon 2 sata do čak 8.5.

----------


## Ayan

hvala na odgovorima.  :Smile: 
pitam zato jer mi je prijateljica imala granični nalaz nakon čega su ju zadržali u bolnici i ponovili test, koji je pokazao da je sve u redu, ali su joj ipak na kraju inducirali porod.

----------


## Ayan

bila u bolnici na pregledu i po predzadnjem nalazu po njima imam ili sam imala trudnički dijabetes.

vrijednosti su: *zadnji nalaz*
s-glukoza - 4.8
vp glukoza 0h - 4.8
vp glukoza 2h - 6.4
to je u redu nalaz

po ovom nalazu, *predzadnjem* vrijednosti nisu u redu:
s glukoza - 5.3
vp glukoza 0 h- 5.3
vp glukoza 2h - 4.7

tu se vidi trudnički dijabetes, nisam skužila gdje, u oba nalaza piše da su referentne vrijednosti od 4.4 - 6.4., doktorica tvrdi da su se vrijednosti u međuvremenu promijenile, i šalje me na promatranje profila 24 h.
više ništa ne razumijem, da li bi netko bio ljubazan i protumačio mi ovo, jer više ne znam što je istina, a što ne.

----------


## MBee

Glupost, to su najnormalnije vrijednosti GUK-a.

----------


## Ayan

> Glupost, to su najnormalnije vrijednosti GUK-a.


ne znam što da velim, dr. je spominjala da kod ovog drugog nalaza neke ref.vrijednosti ne smiju prelaziti 4 i nešto, a kod mene su 5.3. nisam ju baš sve skužila jer sam bila pod dojmom.
odmah me stavila na dijetu uz napomenu da ako se pokaže dijabetes da idem na indukciju.
ali ja nekako imam osjećaj da će sve biti u redu, u urinu nemam ništa, možda žena nije jednostavno dobro doručkovala.  :Cool:

----------


## kitty

gornja granica ga GUK natašte u trudnoći je 5.1, dakle 5.3 je previsoko. 
meni je samo na jednom nalazu bio 5.5, kasnije uvijek ospod 5.1 i svejedno me se već od 19.tt vodi kao GDM i na dijeti sam od 1800 kcal.

----------


## martinaP

Referentne vrijednosti za GUK natašte za trudnice jesu nešto smanjene nedavno (a povećane nakon 2 sata), vjerojatno je tu kvaka.

----------


## kitty

> Referentne vrijednosti za GUK natašte za trudnice jesu nešto smanjene nedavno (a povećane nakon 2 sata), vjerojatno je tu kvaka.


da, tu je kvaka. natašte do 5.1 a nakon 2 h 8.5. tako su meni rekli u Referentnom centru za dijabetes u trudnoći.

----------


## Ayan

ali zar se ne bi onda vidjelo na ovom zadnjem ponovljenom nalazu da je šećer opet povišen, ako se stvarno radi o trudničkom dijabetesu?
čudno mi je da jedan nalaz pokazuje jedno, a drugi drugo. osobito me zbunjuju ove referentne vrijednosti od 4.4 - 6.4.

----------


## kitty

meni je svaki put kasnije guk natašte bio između 4.2 i 5.0, ali me i dalje vode kao gestacijski dijabetes. ne mora ti svaki nalaz biti patološki da bi se postavila dg. nakon GUK profila ćeš više znati.

----------


## kitty

a što se tiče referentnih vrijednosti, to je u trudnoći drugačije nego u ne-trudnom stanju.

----------


## Ayan

vratila se iz bolnice, profil je pokazao sljedeće:
4.7/4.4./5.2/4.6/4.6/4.5/4.6/4.8 - srednja vrijednost je 4.16.

otpustili me, ali me i dalje vode vode pod gestacijski dijabetes i moram biti na dijeti, makar im je i ovaj i zadnji nalaz ogtt-a pokazao da je sve u redu. jedini problem je bila ona vrijednost kod prvog ogtt-a od 5.3 na tašte, normalno je 5.1. po meni su digli strku bez veze, beba je procjenjena na 2800 u 37tt.
kontrola je za tjedan dana, baš me zanima što će reći, jer su spominjali zadnji puta indukciju, i koliko sam vidjela stvarno ju i rade bez obzira na to da li profil ispadne dobro ili ne.

----------


## Ayan

zaboravila sam da niti jednom nisu našli glukozu u urinu, ali sam bila pozitivna nešto malo na ketone do 3+ najviše. čitala sam da se to događa kod gladovanja, ja sam cijelo vrijeme od kad sam na dijeti gladna, osjećam se malaksalo i još imam niži tlak, tako da mi je to sve koma.

da li ovo sve može naštetiti bebi, osobito gladovanje?

----------


## sirius

Ketoni se pojavljuju i kod pojacanog metabolizma npr.trudnoci. Skroz je normalno imati ih u urinu pred kraj trudnoće .

----------


## REJA25

Zdravo svima,

u 5. tt mi je izmjeren GUK natašte 5.06 na što mi je ginekologica rekla da "je to granični šećer i da do 20. tt (kada ćemo napraviti OGTT) ne jedem šećer i izbjegavam sve ostalo što ga podiže". Sa svakodnevnom prehranom nemam problem, jer ionako živim na integralnom kruhu, raznoraznim žitaricama, pijem nezaslađene napitke i obožavam povrće i voće  - slatko je ono što me muči. Pa imam par pitanja za vas "s iskustvom".

1. Da li postoji mogućnost da mi se s obzirom na pravilnu prehranu, šećer snizi do 20. tt ? (moja mama je imala povišen šećer dok je mene nosila pa me malo brine da sam osuđena na to  :Sad: )
2. Kako utažiti prestrašnu želju za slatkim koju osjećam ? Kad je baš kritično kuham si ječmeni griz sa cimetom i kakaom, to me smiri nakratko... Sanjam i njušim lisnato ili palačinke s nutellom, sladoled od čokolade i sl. Da li bi napravila veliku štetu kada bi se npr. jednom tjedno u GADNOJ krizi počastila samo s jednom palačinkom? ...imam osjećaj da si više štetim nervirajući se previše oko hrane.... Želim da mi trudnoća prođe što bolje i spremna sam na sve žrtve (već mjesec dana nisam niti jednom zgriješila  :Saint: ) ali me zanima da li je moj šećer za strogu dijetu ili više za pravilnu prehranu bez pretjerivanja u bilo kojoj vrsti hrane?  :Undecided:

----------


## Marsupilami

5.06 granicni secer?  :Shock: 
Je granicni, ali na doljnjoj granici a ne gornjoj gdje ne bi smjela konzumirati secer.
Jesi li sigurna da je nalaz 5.06?  :Unsure: 

edit: inace vrijednosti secera na taste bez OGTT-a nisu pokazatelj da li problem postoji ili ne, ako je sumnjala na nesto zasto te nije poslala na OGTT?

----------


## REJA25

Mislim da je stvar u tome što je i mama imala povišeni šećer pa sad kao preventivno ... + mojoj mami je pratila trudnoću i mene porodila davnih dana pa je duplo brižna!   :No-no:  :Unsure:  A što se tiče OGTT-a, onda je pravo vrijeme za provjeriti da li se pogoršao/stagnirao/snizio sa testovima prije ne bi puno dobili.

 Mene zanima koliki su početni šećer (GUK) imale curke koje su kasnije imale povišen OGTT? Ovo moje nije za zabrinuti se onda tj. ne trebam pretjerano paziti? Iako, moram priznati da sam se brzo navikla na ove mini obroke sva 2-3 sata i skroz mi odgovara  :Razz:  Ako jednom/dvaput tjedno pojedem jedan kolač/palačinku/sladoled to neće imati neke velike posljedice? _(Pitala sam to i gin. ali ona je samo odgovorila " Bolje do 20. tt makni sve slatko. " )_

----------


## kitty

gornja granica za guk natašte u trudnoći je 5.1. znači ovo 5.06 je vrlo blizu granice.

----------


## Beti3

Ako tvoja liječnica tako kaže, trebaš ju poslušati. 
Inače nalaz ti je posve uredan jer je za trudnice natašte gornja granica 5,1. Smanjili su tu granicu prije nekih dvije godine. Prije je bila 5,4 do 5,6. Ne znam zašto je smanjena, ali vjerojatno ima dobar razlog.
Ako budeš morala na dijetu tada ni voće a ni kruh ne možeš u velikim količinama. Tako da ako sad poželiš kolač ili palačinku, pojedi je, ali taj dan nemoj slatko voće ni puno kruha.

----------


## REJA25

To je odgovor koji mi je trebao! HVALA!  :Bouncing:  Pazim  i sa voćem (2 voćke dnevno u međuobrocima i ne istovremeno  :Wink:  ) i sa kruhom (samo integralni i kukuruzni doma pečeni, do 2 šnite raspoređeno tijekom dana) tako da ću imati na umu kada se poželim "počastiti" u posebnim prilikama da izbacim navedeno. 
Ne bunim se ja zbog pravilne prehrane jer mi u globalu odgovara i zbog mučnina i zbog održavanja normalne kilaže. Paziti ću i dalje, samo malo opuštenije i nadati se najboljem u 20 tt.  :fige:

----------


## Danka_

Teško da ti je nalaz 5.06, GUK se ne mjeri na dvije decimale.

Ili je 5.6 ili 5.1

----------


## REJA25

Provjerila 2x, nalaz iz laboratorija Doma zdravlja piše GUK 5,06  - 2 decimale!  :Smile:  i više ne griješim s decimalama odkad sam na prvom testu za trudnoću pročitala beta hcg nalaz 1,60 umjesto 160  :Laughing:

----------


## Danka_

Super, onda ti je to 5.1

----------


## martinaP

> Super, onda ti je to 5.1



E, ali to više nije super, po novim smjernicama. To je gornja granica dozvoljenog za trudnicu. Iako, mislim da se to ne može primijeniti na ranu trudnoću, nego tek iza 25 tt (kad se inače radi OGTT). U ranoj trudnoći još nema djeteta-potrošača.

----------


## Danka_

Da, mislila sam da je super u odnosu na 5,6, ne na interpretaciju rezultata, u to ne ulazim.
Prvo sam pretpostavila da je 5,06 tipfeler, i da je stvarna izmjerena vrijednost bila možda 5,6

Ako nije tipfeler, onda se zaokružuje na 5,1 mmol/L.

----------


## REJA25

Da li netko ima iskustvo sa takvim graničnim šećerom na početku koji se do kraja trudnoće snizio (uz pravilnu prehranu i sve ostalo) ili je osuđen da raste?  :Undecided:

----------


## Ayan

uz pravilnu prehranu bi se šećer trebao regulirati.

----------


## kitty

ja sam radila OGTT u 18.tt, GUK je natašte bio 5.5 a nakon 120 min. 8.2. 
od tada sam na dijeti od 1800 kcal (s tim da nekad i pojedem nešto što baš ne bi trebala), šećer je super reguliran uz tu dijetu i nemam nikakvih komplikacija. sad sam 37.tt.

----------


## inma

Pozdrav svima!
Evo mene baš pokupila nalaze Ogtt, u 14 sam tjednu trudnoće. Čitala sam dosta o tom ges. dijab. ali mi i dalje puno toga nije jasno. NAlazi su ovakvi: 
glukoza natašte : 5.2, 
nakon 60 minuta:  6.7, 
nakon 120 minuta 6.1

Problem je u ovoj natašte koliko su mi rekli pa moram pazit na prehranu i sve ostalo, no ne znam da li ja imam sad taj gestacijski dijabetes ili je ovo samo iz predstrožnosti.? Uglavnom imam 100 upitnika nad glavom :/
Profile moram raditi i onda na kontrolu, tako su mi rekli u Vuk Vrhovcu. Kod svog doktora idem tek idući tjedan pa bi bilo koja informacija dobro došla da ne ludim..hvala  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

pročitat ću stare postove, al zasad-na odjelu za tr. dijabetes rečeno mi je da mi je guk ok-5,3, unatoč tome sam na dijeti već9. dan, šećer jutros natašte 5.4, a ja smršavila pola kile, što mi uopće nije cilj....jedem sve lagano, kako piše da treba, a taj šećer se ne spušta, kakva su vaša iskustva? da li on ovako stoji ili se sa dužeom dijetom smanji? i da li uopće smeta bebama, po ovim novim kriterijima?
beti3, čitala sam objašnjenje zašto su kriteriji promijenjeni-trudnice s guk većim od 5,1 razvijaju do kraju trudnoće iste simptoim kao i one s većim šećerom te se s ovim nastoji prevenirati.

----------


## Ayan

*mare41* meni je šećer dok sam bila pod dijetom bio ok, pazila sam strogo i pridržavala se onih smjernica glede prehrane, vagala sve što ću pojesti. isto sam smršavila oko 3 kg, imala sam osjećaj da sam više gladna nego sita.  :Sad: 
što se tiče bebe rodila se s normalnom težinom, sve je ok, i znam da su i njoj nakon poroda gledali šećer i bio je u redu. vjerujem da je problem svakako kad taj šećer bude nelječen i bez kontrole, onda sigruno ima posljedica i za mamu i za bebu. pitala sam da li gubitak kila može štetiti bebi, ali rečeno mi je da je to ok, mislim ipak si na dijeti od 1800 cal.
koliko vidim na dijeti se tek 9 dana? možda treba duže da se to izregulira? 

*inma* po ovim nalazima imaš gd, na tašte guk ne smije biti veći od 5.1.

----------


## mare41

hvala, mene malo strah mrsavljenja zbog blizanacke trudnoce, dosad sam bila u ok prosjeku debljanja, a cure moraju papati, za 10 dana sam na pregledu pa cu sve ispitati

----------


## leonisa

> *inma* po ovim nalazima imaš gd, na tašte guk ne smije biti veći od 5.1.


ma daj, ima 5.2 i odlican nalaz za vrijeme i nakon opterecenja.
vjerojatno iz  predostroznosti jer si tek 14tt.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Sad ću ja postaviti možda glupo pitanje al eto: Dali se može dogoditi da nalaz glukoze bude slučajno povišen npr. ako smo malo pretjerivali u hrani i piću nekoliko dana prije vađenja krvi?

----------


## LolaMo

Mali Mimi nije glupo pitanje  :Wink: 
Ne moze ako gusteraca dobro radi i nema inz. rezistencije.

----------


## mare41

mm, ne bi ni ja rekla da je glupo pitanje, nekako je pretpostavka da neces udarit po kolacima dan prije vadjenja, iako, treba jesti uobicajeno da se vidi prava slika, jesi na dijeti?
kad ste radile ogtt? meni receno da je prava slika nakon 24.tjedna, a onda vidim da neki rade i ranije

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ja se više ne sjećam što sam točno jela prije ali sve se nekako nadam da je neka greška, dakle moj je nalaz bio natašte 5.7 u 12 tt
Ma bila sam par dana na strogoj ali onda tu i tamo malo zaobiđem pravila neki dan sam pojela pizzu što se pretpostavljam ne bi smjelo i čaj zasladim s medom jer ne mogu ga piti bez ičega a grlo me boli tako da mi paše toplo

----------


## LolaMo

Mali Mimi daj jos malo informacija..jel to bio ogtt ili samo obicna KS? Imas li viska kila? 5.7 je visoko natašte za tako ranu trudnoću. Kaj su ti rekli doktori?

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ne nije bio ogtt samo KS, ja mislim da sam normalne težine. Nisam još bila kod svog ginekologa

----------


## LolaMo

Jesi bila skroz natašte? jel uzimas jos kakve lijekove?
Definitivno bi trebala napravit ogtt iako to nije nikakva grozna vrijednost. Ali da je povišeno, je

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Jesi bila skroz natašte? jel uzimas jos kakve lijekove?
> Definitivno bi trebala napravit ogtt iako to nije nikakva grozna vrijednost. Ali da je povišeno, je


Jesam popila sam samo vode to jutro, od lijekova uzimam euthirox i heparin a sad ne znam jel to utječe.
Eh da noć prije sam jako malo spavala imala to šta utjecaja na nalaz?

----------


## sirius

> Jesam popila sam samo vode to jutro, od lijekova uzimam euthirox i heparin a sad ne znam jel to utječe.
> Eh da noć prije sam jako malo spavala imala to šta utjecaja na nalaz?


Moglo bi.

----------


## LolaMo

Da, moglo bi..zato napravis ogtt i mirna si

----------


## Mali Mimi

Da voljela bih i ja to napraviti da znam na čemu smo al to mogu tek nakon 20 tt sad ulazim u 16

----------


## leonisa

zasto? mozes ga bilo kada, narocito ako ima indikacija.

----------


## Mali Mimi

ma da? Pa pojma nisam imala ja mislila da to mora poslije

----------


## leonisa

zene koje su imale u prethodnoj trudnoci ili imaju nekih drugih razloga, rade cim ostanu trudne ili pak i prilikom predkoncepcijske obrade.

----------


## Ayan

> ma daj, ima 5.2 i odlican nalaz za vrijeme i nakon opterecenja.
> vjerojatno iz  predostroznosti jer si tek 14tt.


zar se ne uzimaju uvijek iste referentne vrijedosti bez obzira na tt?
pitam jer sam ga isto radila 2x.

----------


## leonisa

uzimaju. no nije isto ima li granicne vrijednosti na pocetku trudnoce, sredini i na kraju trudnoce.
isto tako bitno je koliki je hba1c.

----------


## Mali Mimi

što je to hba1c

----------


## leonisa

*The HbA1c
**
Enlarge  Haemoglobin, in your blood, joins up with glucose to form the chemical called HbA1c*
In the blood stream are the red blood cells, which are made of a molecule, haemoglobin. Glucose sticks to the haemoglobin to make a 'glycosylated haemoglobin' molecule, called haemoglobin A1C or HbA1C. The more glucose in the blood, the more haemoglobin A1C or HbA1C will be present in the blood.
Red cells live for 8 -12 weeks before they are replaced. By measuring the HbA1C it can tell you how high your blood glucose has been on average over the last 8-12 weeks. A normal non-diabetic HbA1C is 3.5-5.5%. In diabetes about 6.5% is good.
The HbA1C test is currently one of the best ways to check diabetes is under control; it is the blood test that gets sent to the laboratory, and it is done on the spot in some hospital clinics. Remember, the HbA1C is not the same as the glucose level.
Coincidentally the glucose/HbA1C numbers for good control are rather similar though in the UK and Europe: glucose levels averaging 6.5 mmols/l before meals is equivalent to 7% HbA1C (glucose levels are higher after meals)

vise na ovom linku: http://medweb.bham.ac.uk/easdec/prev..._the_hba1c.htm

*Što je hemoglobin A (HbA1c)?

Glukohemoglobini (A i A ) su frakcije hemoglobina A iz eritrocita. Vezanjem glukoze iz krvi na hemoglobin A nastaje hemoglobin A pri čemu je vrijednost (%) razmjerna razini glikemije tijekom razdoblja određenog prosjećnim vijekom eritrocita (3-4 mjeseca). Dakle, vrijednost HbA1c odražava prosječnu vrijednost glukoze u krvi tijekom zadnjih 8-12 tjedana. Uredan nalaz je HbA1c ispod 7%, a sve što je iznad govori za nedovoljno dobro održavanje razine glukoze u krvi. 
NAPOMENA: Na HbA1c nema mnogo utjecaja hrana pojedena posljednjih nekoliko dana prije uzimanja uzorka krvi, pa se ni njegova vrijednost ne može smanjiti preskakanjem obroka prije same pretrage ili poboljšanjem nadzora nad glukozom u krvi dan prije uzimanja uzorka. Za osobe s tipom 1 šećerne bolesti obavezno je tromjesečno određivati vrijednosti HbA1c.




*ukratko: prosjecna vrijednost glukoze u krvi u zadnja 3mj.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Jutros mi je došla frendica da mi izmjeri s onim kućnim aparatićem glukozu, ispalo je da imam 4,8 ja zadovoljna

----------


## mare41

mm, preveliko je to odstupanje, provjeri opet u labu kad ces moci, i ja mjerim sama i stalno sam tu negdje ko u labosu

----------


## Mali Mimi

ma meni se čini da je meni ono u labu bilo nekako krivo jer mi je uvijek glukoza bila na donjoj granici i zato sam bila u šoku kako mi je sad tolika, ali ići ću do gin. drugi tjedan pa ću vidjet što on govori

----------


## Ayan

> uzimaju. no nije isto ima li granicne vrijednosti na pocetku trudnoce, sredini i na kraju trudnoce.
> isto tako bitno je koliki je hba1c.


sad znam da ništa ne znam.  :Undecided: 
što je onda sa kontrolom šećera nakon poroda?
koje referentne vrijednosti se uzimaju, i da li se ponovno radi ogtt ili se šećer gleda iz krvne slike?
rekli su mi u bolnici da moram na kontrolu da mi ne bi ostao šećer nakon trudnoće.

----------


## leonisa

pa u velikoj vecini slucaja GD prolazi nakon poroda, rijetko ostaje, no ipak je potrebno napraviti kontrolu. ako "secer ostane" onda se nije radilo o GD.
opterecenje gusterace je vece u trudnoci, gusteraca mora proizvesti vise inzulina, a opterecenje je vece u kasnijoj nego u ranoj trudnoci.

----------


## spunky125

cure, jel netko ima broj na kojeg se može naručiti za GUK profil na Vuk Vrhovcu? šetaju me se broja na broj i već 3 dana se nisam uspjela naručiti.

----------


## Gabi25

> cure, jel netko ima broj na kojeg se može naručiti za GUK profil na Vuk Vrhovcu? šetaju me se broja na broj i već 3 dana se nisam uspjela naručiti.


Ja sam se nakon stotine poziva uspjela naručiti na broj 2353 939.
Moraš biti jako uporna i po mom mišljenju najbolje ih je zvati oko 10h.
Uz to, odmah na početku razgovora napomeni da si trudnica inače te bez problema otkantaju da se narudžbe ne mogu odraditi telefonom.
Sretno!

----------


## anđeo26012013

ja sam zvala na 2353800 pa su me spojili i bez problema sam ih dobila

----------


## Blekonja

mali mimi, ajde ti napravi ogtt, ako treba i privatno, ja sam imala problema sa inzulinskom rezistencijom dok nisam smršavila (prije 1. trudnoće)
i onda kad sam ostala trudna prvi put imala užasne fobije od tog šećera u trudnoći, stvarno pazila što jedem i ogtt oko 20-tog tjedna bio ipak u 3 mjerenju 6,6

sad sam manje napeta, ali isto moj ginić je tražio odmah sa 8-9 tjedana ogtt bio je 4,6 4,5 4,8
pratim ga doma, ali rijeđe, ne mogu iza svakog obroka, kako bi bilo najidealnije
 jer mi ne daju trakice kao nisam više na tabletama (to od prije još koristim kad sam imala problema)
sad mogu dobiti trakice svakih 6 mjeseci, pa izmjerim kad mislim da bi mogao biti viši i sl. 
mislim da ću brzo napraviti i HbA1c prije ogtt da budem mirnija

----------


## mare41

blekonja, a kad su ti rekli da mjeris nakon obroka? meni dva sata nakon obroka zna biti manji nego jutarni nataste

----------


## LolaMo

mare41 to samo znači da ti gušterača dobro radi  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

hvala!

----------


## spunky125

jednom su me prespojili i onda su se javili, a sad me neće prespojiti i ne javljaju se, znači ili je zauzeto ili se ne javljaju. Ona mail adresa za naručivanje-oni su me proslijedili na trudničku ambulantu merkur, a jasno je napisano da se naručujem za guk profil, e sad tko je tu lud. Sutra ću probati na 939, pa centralu s molbom da me proslijede, s tim da se danas ni na centrali nisu javljali....

----------


## Bouba

nisam sigurna kakvi su mi nalazi pa ako netko moze pomoc...znaci 28 sam sedmica, +8 kila. inace sam mrsavica. sobzirom da sam posljednje tri kile dobila u mjesec dana a mama mi ima dijabetes II poslalo me na OTTG. na taste sam imala 4.1 a nakon 120min 7.3. (moram naglasit da su mi ovaj drugi uzeli nakon 95 min, a ne 120 kako su trebali, al sa sestrama u domu zdravlja se ne da raspravljat  :Mad: ) ). zvala sam svoju dokturicu i ona je rekla da pripazim sto jedem i nije zvucala nesto zabrinuto. e sad dal su ti rezultati unutar granica, i dal pazit sto jedem znaci djeta od 1800 ili mogu to malo opustenije shvatit? hvala

----------


## milasova8

Mi usli u 24 tt i danas bili na pregledu i gin.ne vidi razlog zasto bi isla na OGTT..
Kao nema indikacija za tu pretragu.
Sad ne znam dal da odem privatno u lab to napraviti da budem mirna ili da slusam doktora i molim biga da je secer u granicama?!

Poznavajuci sebe,90% cu to napraviti privatno

----------


## anđeo26012013

da li ti je bio povišen šećer kad si vadila krv i dala mokraću na pregled na početku trudnoće???meni je bio 6,2 a dozvoljeno 6....radi toga me je slao u 20tt na ogtt i ispostavilo se da imam trudnićki dijabetes

----------


## Mali Mimi

Bouba meni se čini da ti je to super nalaz ne vidim zašto su zabrinuti sve ti je u granicama?
Milasova a kakvi su ti krvni nalazi natašte?
anđeo koliko sam ja skužila po novom ti je za trudnice gornja granica 5.1 natašte a ne 6.4

----------


## milasova8

Na pocetku trudnoce je bio 4,4.
nije bio povisen..

----------


## milasova8

Poslje nisam uopce vadila krv niti kontrolirala secer nataste

----------


## Bouba

Mali Mimi hvala. meni se isto cini ok al lakse je kad ti jos neko to kaze...mislim da je pojacan oprez zbog mame koja je u trudnoci imala gestacijski diabetes i ubrzanog prikupljanja kila u zadnjih mjesec dana...

----------


## mare41

milasova,odi, bit ćeš mirna kad vidiš da je sve ok, meni je od normale otišao, možda zbog duplića, možda jer volim slatko (iako sam se trudila pazit), al sad baš uživam u voću i povrću i životu bez šećera

----------


## anđeo26012013

> da li ti je bio povišen šećer kad si vadila krv i dala mokraću na pregled na početku trudnoće???meni je bio 6,2 a dozvoljeno 6....radi toga me je slao u 20tt na ogtt i ispostavilo se da imam trudnićki dijabetes



da da 5,1 je kad radiš ogtt,al ono vađenje krvi u domu zdravlja je granica 6

----------


## anđeo26012013

sad idem ponovit ogtt ako je povišeno znači da nije bio samo u pitanju trudnički već da ga imam i inače(nadam se da bu ok da ga nemam  :Smile:   )

----------


## mare41

> da da 5,1 je kad radiš ogtt,al ono vađenje krvi u domu zdravlja je granica 6


za trudnice nije 6, nego 5,1 po novim kriterijima

----------


## kitty

> za trudnice nije 6, nego 5,1 po novim kriterijima


slažem se s mare.

----------


## mare41

sta slijedi nakon loseg ogtt? nakon dva sata 8.3, a na dijeti sam vec mjesec dana

----------


## LolaMo

Mozda te ostave jos neko vrijeme na dijeti, a ako se i dalje pogorsava onda ide dijeta + inzulin. Nije strašno, ne brini  :Wink:

----------


## leonisa

provjera profila na dijeti i ako je secer tada ok, sve je ok.

----------


## mare41

hvala ti puno, znam da nije strasno, ako mora i inzulin-ok, al nije da mu se veselim :Smile: , al sta se mora...

----------


## leonisa

prvo ce ti provjeriti profil
ako imas GD normalno je da ti ogtt nije savrsne, ali ako si na dijeti i profil ti je dobar, nema razloga za inzulin.
ali prvo trebas napraviti profile.

----------


## Gabi25

Mare i meni je nakon 2 sata bio 8.3, na vv je referentni interval do 8.5, rekli mi gore da je to uredan nalaz, Radoncic potvrdio

----------


## LolaMo

Ja sam krivo skuzila..da si prije radila ogtt, od tada si na dijeti, a sad ti je 2 sata nakon jela povišen.. Sorry

----------


## mare41

na díjeti sam zbog guk od 5.3, jutros bio nataste 5.7, a nakon dva sata 8.3
gabi, ja citam da je max 7,8, pogotovo jer je vadjeno iz prsta

----------


## leonisa

cek, 2h nakon ogtta ili profila ili sta?

----------


## mare41

to su vrijednosti ogtt od jutros
inace mjerim sama nataste, i uvijek je iznad 5.1 do 5.5, i receno mi je da bi taj jutarnji trebao biti nizi zbog dijete, a 
radila sam ogtt u domu zdravlja, imaju aparatic za secer ko ja doma, sta se i drugdje tako mjeri?

----------


## leonisa

ne.
vade na 0, 30, 60 i 120.
iz prsta.
u malu epruveticu.
aparatici variraju i treba ih bazdariti, imaju odstupanja.
trazi uputnicu za VV i tamo napravi ogtt te ce ti oni, ako ne bude ok, dati da napravis profil i hba1c.
s tim da ti je ogtt nakon 2h ok prema ovim rezultatima.

----------


## LolaMo

Ja isto mislim da je ok i da samo trebas nastaviti sa dijetom

----------


## mare41

trazila sam uputnicu za petrovu po naputku moje dr iz petrove i nisu mi htjeli dati nego za moj dom zdravlja
leonisa, moja dr koja se bavi dijabetesom mi je odredila dijetu zbog secera nataste
javit cu joj se s ovim nalazom pa cemo dalje
hvala

----------


## leonisa

prije tocno godinu dana, VV referentne vrijednosti (prepisujem s nalaza)
HbA1c <6.0
HbA1c SI <42

ogtt
0- <6.1 napomena PGN 6.1-7.0; PTG <7.0: DM >/=7.0
120- <8.9 napomena PNG <8.9; PTG 8.9-12.2; DM </=12.2

na zalost ne pisu vrijednosti za 30 i 60, al ak se sjecam ide negdje do 10 ili 12.

----------


## leonisa

svasta!
jos nisam cula da je netko odbio dati uputnicu za petrovu, obrada ili za VV.

----------


## kitty

meni nije jasno zašto ponavljanje ogtt-a. ja sam bila na dijeti, i jednom mjesečno radila guk profile. poanta je da guk bude dobro kontroliran dijetom.
a što se tiče vrijednosti nakon 2h u ogtt-u, meni su na Petrovoj rekli da je gornja granica 8.5  :Yes:

----------


## leonisa

zanimljivo posto su oni povezani s VV  :Smile: 
na nalazu pisu vrijednosti i ispod toga WHO 2006.

----------


## mare41

sad tek znam da nista ne znam :Smile: , linkala sam negdje nove kriterije pa si idem trazit link :Smile: 
ne gine mi lezarina u bolnici zbog profila, al neka
sestra je rekla da ne da uputnicu jer nema napismeno da dr trazi, a zna da sam rizicna trudnica po vise faktora

----------


## leonisa

na VV profile radis doma.
u petrovoj lezis.
moj nalaz je s VV od 12.04.2012.
ako su lagali mene i ja lazem vas :D

isto tako mi je jedana biokemicarka rekla da uvijek pratim ref vrijednosti na tom konkretnom nalazu, a ne na netu.

----------


## mare41

moj jutrosnji nalaz nema ref. vrijednosti
ne mislim da vv laze, al znam da granica nataste za trudnice nije vise 6.1 nego 5.1
i znam da petrova zalegne za svasta, prosli put sam se izvukla, sad necu

----------


## LolaMo

Sve ovisi kakva im je guzva. Mozda te i posalju doma da radis profil pa im doneses

----------


## Gabi25

> prije tocno godinu dana, VV referentne vrijednosti (prepisujem s nalaza)
> HbA1c <6.0
> HbA1c SI <42
> 
> ogtt
> 0- <6.1 napomena PGN 6.1-7.0; PTG <7.0: DM >/=7.0
> 120- <8.9 napomena PNG <8.9; PTG 8.9-12.2; DM </=12.2
> 
> na zalost ne pisu vrijednosti za 30 i 60, al ak se sjecam ide negdje do 10 ili 12.


Referentne vrijednosti sa VV friške (prije 3 tjedna):
HbA1c                  <6.0
HbA1c SI              <42
Glukoza natašte     <5.1
Glukoza 60 min.     <10
Glukoza 120 min.    <8.5

I napomena- krv se vadi iz vene

----------


## leonisa

tnx!
iako ako se krv vadi iz vene, mozda od tud drugacije vrijednosti.

btw kaj te 3-4 puta pikaju u venu? :eek:

----------


## martinaP

> sta slijedi nakon loseg ogtt? nakon dva sata 8.3, a na dijeti sam vec mjesec dana


Nije to jako loš OGTT. Eventualno će ti napraviti profile. S obzirom da je blizanačka trudnoća, pitanje je li to uopće loš OGTT (jer ti imaš 2 "potrošača" za hraniti, pa je  nekako i logično da ti treba malo više GUK-a nego za jedno dijete). Bit ćeš na dijeti, pratit će te, i ako se ne bude jako pogoršavalo to je to.

----------


## martinaP

A ovaj natašte je nešto veći, a opet ne dovoljno za išta osim dijete (naravno, ako ne bi dalje rastao).

----------


## Gabi25

> tnx!
> iako ako se krv vadi iz vene, mozda od tud drugacije vrijednosti.
> 
> btw kaj te 3-4 puta pikaju u venu? :eek:


Da, 3 puta vade krv iz vene, meni 3 puta iz iste ruke, srećom imam dobre vene :Smile:

----------


## sanda1977

ja kd svekrve mjerila na aparatić poslije OBILNOG ručka i bio je 8.5

----------


## leonisa

koliko nakon rucka?

----------


## kitty

> na VV profile radis doma.
> u petrovoj lezis.
> moj nalaz je s VV od 12.04.2012.
> ako su lagali mene i ja lazem vas :D
> 
> isto tako mi je jedana biokemicarka rekla da uvijek pratim ref vrijednosti na tom konkretnom nalazu, a ne na netu.


i na Petrovoj se može doma raditi profil, ja sam svaki put doma radila. i onda ti još u dnevnoj bolnici naprave pregled, uzv, izvade ako treba još šta iz krvi, urin... sve lijepo riješ u jednom danu i do podneva si gotova. meni je to bilo super.

----------


## sanda1977

> koliko nakon rucka?


pa ne znam toćno...poslije pola sata-45 min....tako nešto....

----------


## uporna

Ja radila u Petrovoj u labosu.
Vade sva tri puta iz vene i prvi mora biti manji od 5,1.
Uglavnom sva tri parametra su mi u granicama normale. Ne moram na dijetu barem zbog šećera :Razz:

----------


## leonisa

> pa ne znam toćno...poslije pola sata-45 min....tako nešto....


mjeri se 2h nakon jela i tad se secer treba vratiti u normalu.

----------


## Ayan

već sam pitala, ali budem opet.  :Smile: 

da li nakon trudnoće, kad radim kontrolu, moram ponovno raditi ogtt ili mogu vidjeti vrijednosti iz krvne slike?
i kad se radi ta kontrola, tj. koliko nakon poroda?

----------


## Anemona

> već sam pitala, ali budem opet. 
> 
> da li nakon trudnoće, kad radim kontrolu, moram ponovno raditi ogtt ili mogu vidjeti vrijednosti iz krvne slike?
> i kad se radi ta kontrola, tj. koliko nakon poroda?


Najbolje OGTT, ja sam ga radila 2 puta nakon poroda. Prvi puta mi je valjda dao ginekolog uputnicu na onoj prvoj kontroli (cca 6 tjedana nakon poroda), a drugi put kasnije (možda 6 mjeseci, ne znam.)

----------


## leonisa

jel netko zna, moze li se glukoza kupiti u ljekarni? da sama napravim :D

----------


## Gabi25

Pitaj, na VV daju 75g glukoze u 2 dcl vode

----------


## leonisa

znam omjer i gramazu, ne znam di ju nabaviti.

----------


## Blekonja

cure, najvjerojatnije je i pisalo na ovim pustim stranicama, ali ne stižem sve iščitati, 
u kojem prosječno tjednu vas šalju na OGTT?
ja sam jučer bila na kontroli (btw. dolazi nam još jedna pišuljica) i pitala dr. za OGTT a kaže da je još rano, jučer sam bila 19+2
ne mogu se sjetiti kad me je poslao prvi put   :škartoc: 
znam da je iza 20-tog tjedna, ali pošto mi je sljedeća kontrola tek za 4 tj. hoće li to biti malo kasno?

----------


## princessmo

inače se šalje oko 28tt, ako ne postoje indikacije da bi trebala ranije.

----------


## Blekonja

ma u principu prije prve trudnoće, točnije dok nisam smršavila, zbog debljine sam imala inzul. rezistenciju i problema s šećerom, 
pa sam u prvoj trudnoći bila toliko prestravljena njime, ali sve je prošlo u najboljem redu, 
sada sam malo (čitaj puno  :Smile:  ) opuštenija, a mislim i moj dr., ali eto čisto pitam kad je otprilike neki prosjek kada se šalje

imam aparatić doma i provjeravam, ne svakodnevno, jer nemam dovoljno trakica i uredan je (uglavnom)
kažem uglavnom jer mi se dogodi i da prođe i dan-dva da ne izmjerim pa onda ni ne mogu 100% reći je li uvijek uredan  :Very Happy:

----------


## Blekonja

krivi ovaj zadnji smajlić

----------


## LolaMo

> jel netko zna, moze li se glukoza kupiti u ljekarni? da sama napravim :D


Trebalo bi biti u DM-u  :Wink:

----------


## leonisa

> Trebalo bi biti u DM-u


tnx  :Kiss:

----------


## martinaP

> jel netko zna, moze li se glukoza kupiti u ljekarni? da sama napravim :D


Samo kao otopina. Nisam nikad vidjela glukozu za kupiti u suhom stanju.

----------


## martinaP

Joj, kak sam bedasta, u DM-u traži grožđani šećer (traubenzucker).

----------


## Ayan

> Najbolje OGTT, ja sam ga radila 2 puta nakon poroda. Prvi puta mi je valjda dao ginekolog uputnicu na onoj prvoj kontroli (cca 6 tjedana nakon poroda), a drugi put kasnije (možda 6 mjeseci, ne znam.)


hvala.
koje vrijednosti se onda uzimaju da li ove iste kao kad si trudan ili neke druge?

----------


## leonisa

mislim da ti je najbolje to napraviti na VV. tamo ce ti sve reci.
recimo, ja sam radila u predkoncepcijskoj obradi i za moj ogtt su rekli da ne planiram trudnocu i da nisam imala 2 neuspjele da bi mi rekli da je sve super i da se ne zamaram vrijednostima, no s obzirom na povijest, da se i do zaceca drzim dijete.
zato ogtt uvijek radim na VV, u petrovoj, ili ko mala u vinogradskoj. tamo dobijem i strucno tumacenje nalaza.

----------


## mare41

leonisa, jesi napravila ogtt u kucnoj radinosti?da sam znala da treba tako puno krvi za profil, trazila bi da budem u bolnici, sad me svaki prst boli, a nisam ni na pola posla

----------


## leonisa

nisam.
al i u bolnici bi te jednako boli. bar su ga, kad sam lezala, isto radili iz krvi iz epruvete, ne preko aparatica.
meni su uvijek nakon takvog profila plavi prsti.

vise volim prek svog aparatica i trakica  :Grin:

----------


## mare41

naravno da bi boli, ali bi mi laborantica cijedila prste, a ne ja, doma se radi isto ko u bolnici

----------


## milasova8

Ja bas gledam svoj nalaz OGTT..
Glukoza nataste je 4,3 a nakon 120 min.4,1 mmol/l
E sad mi nije jasno zasto pored tih brojeva stoji slovo H kao.poviseno?!
tek sad sam to skuzila,po meni je to skroz uredan nalaz

----------


## LolaMo

To nije povišeno, H vjerojatno znači nešto drugo

----------


## deeeyoo

Jutros sam OGTT radila u laboratoriju. Uzimali su mi 3 puta krv u 2 sata. Nakon prvog vađenja sam popila otopinu, poslje samo svako sat vremena vadila krv. Nalaz mi ovako izgleda:

glukoza natašte 5,7
glukoza 60 min. 10,4
glukoza 120 min. 6,4


Kod referentnog intervala piše: 

Glukoza - natašte < 5,1 mmol/L
Glukoza - 60 minuta < 10,0 mmol/L
Glukoza - 120 minuta < 8,5 mmol/L

Moram biti zabrinuta?  :Unsure:

----------


## LolaMo

A koliko si trudna?

----------


## deeeyoo

U 33. tjednu sam.

----------


## LolaMo

Mislim da ne trebas biti zabrinuta, ali ides na dijabeticku dijetu i kontrolirat ce te opet, to je sigurno

----------


## spunky125

slijedi ti dijeta, guk profil najvjerojatnije, ništa strašno, samo moraš malo pripaziti.

----------


## deeeyoo

Ok, hvala vam na odgovorima!  :Smile:

----------


## deeeyoo

Još jedno pitanjce... Ovaj OGTT sam radila u Synlab-u. Sada moram baš na Vuk Vrhovac po profil GUK-a. To mi piše na trudničkom listu, koji svaki put dobivam od svoje gin. Treba li mi prava uputnica za to? Naime, nemam ginekologa preko HZZO-a, nego kod privatnika idem. Ili mi može/mora opći doktor dati uputnicu?

Isto tako moram učiniti KKS, Fe, UIBC, TIBC i UK +ABG - da li mi za to isto treba uputnica? I gdje to radim? Sve preglede sam do sad radila u Synlab-u, ali pomalo je to previše novaca...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## LolaMo

Hm..ja mislim da to sve ide preko hzzo ginekologa..morat ces se prijavit kod nekoga..

----------


## sirius

> Još jedno pitanjce... Ovaj OGTT sam radila u Synlab-u. Sada moram baš na Vuk Vrhovac po profil GUK-a. To mi piše na trudničkom listu, koji svaki put dobivam od svoje gin. Treba li mi prava uputnica za to? Naime, nemam ginekologa preko HZZO-a, nego kod privatnika idem. Ili mi može/mora opći doktor dati uputnicu?
> 
> Isto tako moram učiniti KKS, Fe, UIBC, TIBC i UK +ABG - da li mi za to isto treba uputnica? I gdje to radim? Sve preglede sam do sad radila u Synlab-u, ali pomalo je to previše novaca...


 Nadi socijalnog ginekologa , biti će još krvnih testova , nema potrebe da sve placaš . Sve uputnice vezNe uz trudnoću daje izabrani ginekolog koji ima ugovor sa HZZO -om ( ne može liječnik opće prakse).

----------


## sirius

> Još jedno pitanjce... Ovaj OGTT sam radila u Synlab-u. Sada moram baš na Vuk Vrhovac po profil GUK-a. To mi piše na trudničkom listu, koji svaki put dobivam od svoje gin. Treba li mi prava uputnica za to? Naime, nemam ginekologa preko HZZO-a, nego kod privatnika idem. Ili mi može/mora opći doktor dati uputnicu?
> 
> Isto tako moram učiniti KKS, Fe, UIBC, TIBC i UK +ABG - da li mi za to isto treba uputnica? I gdje to radim? Sve preglede sam do sad radila u Synlab-u, ali pomalo je to previše novaca...


Sto si  plaćala i testove senzibilizacije , te pretrage na sifilis i hepatitis u zavodu za transfuziju ?

----------


## LolaMo

A ako ti se pred kraj trudnoce pogorsa secer, primit ce te u bolnicu..i ne znam kako ces to bez uputnice

----------


## deeeyoo

Da, morat ću si napokon naći ginekologa preko HZZO-a. Nadam se da ću naći nekog ko je ok, u blizini i da prima nove pacijente...

----------


## tua

jeste vi isle rutinski na ogtt ili je postojala indikacija koja je upucivala da se napravi?

----------


## saf

> jeste vi isle rutinski na ogtt ili je postojala indikacija koja je upucivala da se napravi?


Ja sam išla jer sam se dosta debljala pa je dr.posumnjala na šećer, ali nemam ga, to je ipak bilo od puno papanja :njam:

----------


## tua

inace, moj gin sve salje na ogtt, ja npr dobila u 20 tt 2,5 kg.

----------


## Ayan

> jeste vi isle rutinski na ogtt ili je postojala indikacija koja je upucivala da se napravi?


moj sve šalje rutinski, bez obzira na kilažu.
dok sam bila u bolnici bilo je cura koje su imale normalnu kilažu u trudnoći ili čak bile fit i "mršave" trudnice, a imale su gd.
tako da sve ovisi...

----------


## martinaP

> jeste vi isle rutinski na ogtt ili je postojala indikacija koja je upucivala da se napravi?


Moja gin šalje sve rutinski. Ja sam u drugoj trudnoći odbila jer nije bilo nikakvih indikacija, a doma sam imala uređaj za mjerenje šećera u krvi pa sam tako povremeno kontrolirala.

----------


## latika

evo ja radila ogtt test i rezultat nije bas dobar, prvi secer 5.1 a nakon 120 min 8.9 i moram na dijetu, medjutim ginekolog mi nije rekao sta jesti a sta ne, samo mi je rekla da smanjim ugljikohidrate i da nejedem slatkise....e sad mene zanimaju iskustva cura koja su bila na dijeti, sta ste jele  a sta izbjegavale?smiju li se one cokolade za dijabeticare?

----------


## deeeyoo

Ja sam isto na dijeti. Iskreno - kad mi se jede čokolada, onda mali komadić pojedem. Isto tako ne mogu jutarnju kavu bez šećera, pa i nju zasladim (probala sam Steviu, ali mi nije to TO). Ovo sam dobila od svoje gin.:
http://www.poliklinika-harni.hr/Dijeta-1800-kcal.aspx

----------


## latika

hvala na odgovoru, nasla sam i ja ovu dijetu na internetu,pa nije valjda da svaki dan moram isto jesti, zajutrak maslac,dorucak posni sir itd itd,,,,ima li igdje spisak namjernica koje se jedu pa da ja kombiniram?znam da nije zdrava al smije li se ponekad coca cola zero?ljesnjaci? bademi?breskve?

----------


## deeeyoo

Gle, moji rezultati su bili puno gori od tvojih, pa se zbilja ne držim 100 % ove dijete. Jedem i orašaste plodove, svo sezonsko voće. Popijem tu i tamo Cedevitu... Ima dana kada strogo idem po dijeti, a onda opet (kad mi je sin npr. imao rođendan) pojedem i komad torte. Mislim da to ništa strašno nije. Pogotovo ako ti nalazi nisu za inzulin.

Ja imam još 2 tjedna do termina i beba mi ima 3 kg. S tim sam jako zadovoljna. Nije prevelika/teška i zato ne brinem previše o šećeru. (sinovi prije nje sam rodila s 3.900 i 4.500 g, tako da sam ovaj put stvarno mirna).

Pokušaj po svom mišljenju držati dijetu. Pripazi na šećer (da ne bude prekomjerno) i ugljikohidrate, i sve će biti ok. To bi ti ja savjetovala.

----------


## Anemona

deeyoo, ne želim te plašiti, samo želim napomenuti da druge žene ne dobe pogrešan dojam.
Kad trudnica ima dijabetes (imala i ja), beba NE MORA nužno biti prevelika, može biti i mala, kao posljedica dijabetesa, jer posteljica prerano ostari, ili oslabe protoci,... pa ne dobiva dovoljno hrane.
Moj maleni je rođen u treminu s 2850 g, poznanica je rodila u terminu bebu 2400 g (isto dijabetes),...

Želim reči da veličina bebe nije nužno pokazatelj reguliranog/nereguliranog dijabetesa.

Treba se držati zdrave hrane, više malih obroka, voća 2 komada dnevno i to NE npr. grožđe, ručak je odličan kuhano povrće, salata, komad mesa,... večera isto tako.

Ako sam povremeno znala pogriješiti pa pojesti komadić nečega čega sam se jako zaželjela (meni je to bila npr. palačinka sa sirom), nakon toga bih otišla u dužu šetnju.

Piti puno vode i to je to.

----------


## mare41

gd se nakon poroda ne dozîvljava, nije isto razvit dijabetes í imati gd koji je s dijetom pod kontrolom
jedite, zdravo, ali jedite svakako dosta
ja sam nakon poroda îzasla slaba, mrsava, jedva sam hodala, jer sam se drzala bolnicke díjete mjesec dana, míslîte i na kasnije..
í da, nakon poroda su na moj hd odmahnulí rukom

----------


## latika

danas sam pocela sam raditi guk profile jer mi je tako rekla dr i stanje mi je zasada cudno....nakon par dana drzanja dijete nalaz secer jutros na taste je 2.8.... i odmah sam se prepala i pojela kiflu i puding i mjeril nakon 60min bio je 6.9 a nakon 120 min bio je 7.....zar se nij etrebao smanjiti u medjuvremenU?

----------


## anđeo26012013

meni su na VV rekli sve jesti osim slatkoga,s ugljikohidratima oprezno,po obroku 200g priloga sam smijela,jesti često i po malo,povrće meso,mliječne proizvode,voće.....ako mjeriš na aparatić mislim da bi ispod 6 trebao biti ali nakon 2 sata što si jela

----------


## LolaMo

> danas sam pocela sam raditi guk profile jer mi je tako rekla dr i stanje mi je zasada cudno....nakon par dana drzanja dijete nalaz secer jutros na taste je 2.8.... i odmah sam se prepala i pojela kiflu i puding i mjeril nakon 60min bio je 6.9 a nakon 120 min bio je 7.....zar se nij etrebao smanjiti u medjuvremenU?


Nije, ok je to.
Btw. nemoj se bojati niskog secera, oni ne štete ni bebi ni tebi- osim što ti može biti slabo. Ako imas sklonost hipoglikemijama, puno bolje bi bilo da jedes složene UH i proteine, a ne kifle i puding  :Wink:

----------


## latika

> Nije, ok je to.
> Btw. nemoj se bojati niskog secera, oni ne štete ni bebi ni tebi- osim što ti može biti slabo. Ako imas sklonost hipoglikemijama, puno bolje bi bilo da jedes složene UH i proteine, a ne kifle i puding


ma ja odmah nagrnula po slatkom  :Smile: taman mi fino doslo....radila sam i prije rucka rezultat je bio 3,7 pa vidjet cemo sta ce biti poslije 2 h...

----------


## leeloo77

recite mi molim vas što mislite o mom OGTT nalazu

Glukoza - 0 minuta            5,1 mmol/L    ref vrijednost < 5,1
Glukoza - 60 minuta          7,1 mmol/L                                         < 10,0
Glukoza - 120 minuta       7,6 mmol/L                                         < 8,5

Osim prve vrijednosti  odmah na tašte koja je granična ostale su u granicama normale. Jedino što mi nije jasno  što mi vrijednost ne pada nakon 2 h nego je tada baš najviša a to je čitam loše. Glupavo pitanje ali može li  biti da moj organizam i inače sporije "vraća" šećer u normalu jer do sada nisam nikad imala s njim problema tj. ne znam što je kod mene inače neka normala. Sad sam u 26 tt sa blizancima i dobila sam 9 kg.

----------


## mare41

da, trebao bi biti manji, al u granicama je tako da ne znam niišta pametno....znam samo da na moj gd nakon poroda nko nije trepnuo i nisu mi ga više mjerili uopće

----------


## snupi

ja svoje stanje cekam pa vam javim!!

----------


## leeloo77

drugi tjedan sam na kontroli pa ću vidjet što kaže dr

----------


## nanimira

Ajd da vam ja napišem svoje iskustvo,pa možda čujem koju pametnu jer ih bome od doktora nisam dobila...uglavnom, mi smo sad 36tt i sve je OK. Ušla u trudnoću s nekih 10ak kg viška i dobila 9 do sad ali pravilno raspoređenih i sad sam 1kg u minusu. Beba je normalnih dimenzija i sve kak treba. Radila sam običnu KKS i vadila GUK kroz sva 3 tr. i bio je nizak, 3,9.-4.1 Dakle, nikakvih indikacija za profile nije bilo. 
Jučer sam prvi put bila u TA i liječnik me pitao zašto me doktorice (išla kod dvije ) nikad nisu slale na OGTT a kada sam mu objasnila da nije bilo indikacija jer je sve bilo OK- njemu to nije bio dovoljno dobar razlog. Kaže da je to jedna od najvažnijih pretraga u trudnoći???Pitam ga želi li da sad napravim-kaže mi-sad je kasno, što je tu je. 

Pa dobro, tko je tu lud? Koliko sam shvatila OGTT nije rutinska pretraga ako trudnica ima urednu trudnoću u smislu dobivanja na težini i nekih drugih pokazatelja, ako je dijete normalnih dimenzija obzirom na gestacijsku dob te ako nema obiteljsku anamnezu dijeabetesa ili sama boluje i ako su nalazi GUKa uredni.

----------


## Ayan

> ...Pa dobro, tko je tu lud? Koliko sam shvatila OGTT nije rutinska pretraga ako trudnica ima urednu trudnoću u smislu dobivanja na težini i nekih drugih pokazatelja, ako je dijete normalnih dimenzija obzirom na gestacijsku dob te ako nema obiteljsku anamnezu dijeabetesa ili sama boluje i ako su nalazi GUKa uredni...


tko je lud ne znam, ali znam da moj ginekolog šalje rutinski trudnice na ogtt. ja sam dobila sveukupno nekih 11 kg, beba je bila normalnih dimenzija, u mojoj familiji nikad nitko nije imao dijabetes, ponovljeni ogtt s guk profilom sasvim uredan, a meni je ipak dijagnosticiran trudnički dijabetes. u bolnici je bilo cura s istom pričom, i to znaš koliko mršavih, a opet s dijagnozom gd.

----------


## Blekonja

nanimira mislim da se na ogtt šalje rutinski i iskreno,  moje je mišljenje da je to ok!

----------


## leonisa

debljina nije jedini indikator, a bome niti jutarnji guk.

OGTT je pretraga opterecenja, testira se gusteraca koliko moze podnjeti, koliko inzulina moze izluciti. i gleda se jel test prosla ili nije.
onako, laicki receno.

----------


## nanimira

Ma joj, opet sam se sama trebala slat na pretrage...a uff...

----------


## nanimira

> tko je lud ne znam, ali znam da moj ginekolog šalje rutinski trudnice na ogtt. ja sam dobila sveukupno nekih 11 kg, beba je bila normalnih dimenzija, u mojoj familiji nikad nitko nije imao dijabetes, ponovljeni ogtt s guk profilom sasvim uredan, a meni je ipak dijagnosticiran trudnički dijabetes. u bolnici je bilo cura s istom pričom, i to znaš koliko mršavih, a opet s dijagnozom gd.


ma da, al mora postojati barem neka indikacija, gle ovaj članak:

http://www.hdgo.hr/Default.aspx?sifraStranica=474

No dobro,nema veze, samo kažem da mi se čini ne spada u rutinsku pretragu.

----------


## Muma

*nanimira* mene je moja gin rutinski poslala na ogtt iako je rekla da pola svijet ima dijabetes ako ga ja imam, pa me svejedno poslala...beba je super po kilaži tj gramaži za tt, ja sam dobila 6kg do 29tt a startala sam s minusom. Ali nisi ti kriva za te propuste, doktori bi morali znati što treba odraditi, tj koje pretrage obaviti. Ajde da te utješim, ja sam sama krenula žicati uputnice od opće jer mi gin nije htjela dati, i sad sam na kraju hospitalizirana i nedaju mi doma  :facepalm:

----------


## Ayan

> ma da, al mora postojati barem neka indikacija, gle ovaj članak:
> 
> http://www.hdgo.hr/Default.aspx?sifraStranica=474
> 
> No dobro,nema veze, samo kažem da mi se čini ne spada u rutinsku pretragu.


stvarno nije bilo nikakve indikacije, ama baš ništa, moj doktor sve žene šalje rutinski.
ali prvi ogtt je ipak pokazao povišenu vrijednost na tašte.

----------


## Blekonja

> stvarno nije bilo nikakve indikacije, ama baš ništa, moj doktor sve žene šalje rutinski.
> ali prvi ogtt je ipak pokazao povišenu vrijednost na tašte.



e upravo ovoga je i mene bilo strah, jednostavno ne moraš znati, a šećer radi svoje, 
doduše ja sam sa šećerom imala problem prije trudnoća dok sam bila deblja (a sada sam opet na dobrom putu  :Sad:  )
pa sam puhala i na hladno, da me nije poslao, a šalje sve rutinski, poslala bih se ja sama, 
čak sam u ovoj drugoj trudnoći napravila jednom ogtt i sama, privatno da bih bila mirna, ali to sam ja, nisam mjerilo  :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

Moja ginicka sve trudnice salje na ogtt, negdje oko 24 tt
Nikakvu indikaciju za to ne trazi
Nije privatnica
I moj privatni gin (mpo-vac) smatra da je to obavezna pretraga u trudnoci

Mene to ceka slijedeci tjedan i vec mi je muka...

----------


## Muma

> Moja ginicka sve trudnice salje na ogtt, negdje oko 24 tt
> Nikakvu indikaciju za to ne trazi
> Nije privatnica
> I moj privatni gin (mpo-vac) smatra da je to obavezna pretraga u trudnoci
> 
> Mene to ceka slijedeci tjedan i vec mi je muka...


Uzmi si limun sa sobom i pitaj da li smiješ malo istisnuti. Navodno nema nikakvog utjecaja na rezultat. Meni su dozvolili.

----------


## nanimira

Frustrirana sam jer sam primjetila da neki doktori ne smatraju neke pretrage rutinskima,poput recimo OGTTa i briseva...muku sam mučila cijelu trudnoću da mi slučajno ne bi doletjela dolje neka beštija i zeznula nešto...pitala ih,kažu-nema indikacija, PAPA OK, da bi na kraju ispalo da su i to rutinske pretrage. OGTT da ne spominjem...slala sam se i sama, dok mi kaže da nema potrebe,

A valjda oni znaju procijeniti bolje nego mi, samo mi je čudno da ne ustale obavezne i dodatne pretrage na način da vrijede za sve a ne za neke, posebno pošto očito nemaju dogovorene ni ove rutinske pretrage. Ali,dobro,nije ovo tema za to...ali da podjelim i iskustvo i mišljenje s vama  :Smile:

----------


## leonisa

meni nisu radili nikad briseve.

----------


## martinaP

Po meni je ova nova granica od 5,1 nataste prenisko postavljena.

----------


## snupi

evo me moje stanje je ovakvo  natašte 4,56 a poslije 2h sata 6,67. Gornja granica za trudnice je do 8,5 po novom ja sam vadila krv na dijabetičkom odjelu u bolnici. Inace sam sam vadila krv 4 puta nakon pola sata je 8,65 , nakon sat vremena8,23 i nakon 2 sata 6,67.

----------


## snupi

Ja briseve moram raditi posto mi  su na trakici  za albumine  stalno pozitivni leukociti.

----------


## anđeo26012013

> Po meni je ova nova granica od 5,1 nataste prenisko postavljena.



to i ja mislim,meni je 5,6 i cijela frka oko toga,a pazim kaj jedem....danas se pikam i bum vidla kakvi budu nalazi...a inače kada nisam trudna mi je bio 5,5 natašte i tada je to bilo ok,a sad ju pitam i veli mi da u trudnoći mora biti niži

----------


## anđeo26012013

> Ja briseve moram raditi posto mi  su na trakici  za albumine  stalno pozitivni leukociti.



meni su te trakice i papa u prošloj trudnoći bili ok,a ja puna bakterija,jer moj tadašnji ginić nije smatrao da je potrebno CB radit rutinski

----------


## Danka_

> meni nisu radili nikad briseve.


Na PT1 u Petrovoj svima rade cervikalne briseve, već godinama je tako.

----------


## martinaP

> to i ja mislim,meni je 5,6 i cijela frka oko toga,a pazim kaj jedem....danas se pikam i bum vidla kakvi budu nalazi...a inače kada nisam trudna mi je bio 5,5 natašte i tada je to bilo ok,a sad ju pitam i veli mi da u trudnoći mora biti niži


Ti si jos u ranoj fazi trudnoce. Ovih 5,1 se ocekuje od trudnica u 20+ tjednu, kad je dijete vece i  trosi vise hrane iz tvoje krvi. Tako se meni objasnili dijabetolozi. Za ocekivati je da ce secer nataste padati kako trudnoca bude odmicala.

----------


## anđeo26012013

ja se nadam  :Smile:

----------


## AndrejaMa

Brisevi i OGTT testovi postale su rutinske i obavezne pretrage prije koju godinu.
Razlog je što se sve više toga pojavljuje, a obično je kasno (u smislu lakšeg liječenja ili držanja pd kontrolon) kad se pojave prvi simptomi da li gestacijskog dijabetesa ili pak nekih bakterija u brisevima. Ovako se OGTT radi negdje iza 21-24 tjedna kad se već prvi razultati pojavljuju. I Trudnički dijabetes nije vezan isključivo uz debljinu ili konzumaciju šećera odnosno slatkog. Gori neprijatelj je bijeli kruh, riža, tjestenina i sl.
Ukoliko se pokože da je razina viša, lako se kontrolira prehranom i nije strašno, što je bolje nego da šećer počne divljati pa završite na inzulinu u trudnoći, a onda vjerojatno i kasnije radi oštećenja funkcije gušterače.

----------


## Ginger

OT... AndrejaMa  :Naklon:  za potpis! 
Predivno!

----------


## AndrejaMa

...Hvala... :Embarassed:

----------


## snupi

ja sam ga  radila  u 17 tj jer je bio pozitivan  na trakici  za  albumine , ali prije pregleda sa bila sok od brusnice zato ga je i trakica registrirala, Posto je ok i ja sam ok !

----------


## snupi

a cervikalne radim jer imam iscjedak pa  da otkrijemo od kud dolazi, bolje da se sprijeci na vrijeme!

----------


## AndrejaMa

Ja radila neki dan test. Natašte 5,07, nakon dva sata 6,79.
Dr. nije baš ništa rekao, a kad sam ga ja pitala, rekao je da je to super nalaz. 
Meni je 18 tt, nosim blizance.

----------


## snupi

i ja sam 18 tj. jedna je beba, moj je stanje 667 i rekli su to da je ok!

----------


## snupi

6,67 zaboravila staviti zarez između! :Smile:

----------


## linalena

nije mi još vrijeme za oggt, 19+5, ali sam već dosta dobila +10 - doduše opravdavam se da sam u trudnoću ušla s dijete kojom sam u 2 mjeseca skinula 10kg. A u zadnje vrijeme ako dulje ne jedem mi bude dosta loše, samo me neka tresavica u rukama i nogama držiImam doma onaj mali kit za vađenje šećera iz prsta i rezultati su ovakvi
natašte 5,9
nakon doručka 7,8
čekam nalaze amnio pa ću onda na kontrolu, al ako ima netko ko se kuži da malo prokomentira

----------


## mare41

lina, već sam ti pisala, nek mjere u labu natašte šećer, snupi, isto, to spada po tome u gestacijski, samo treba dijeta, al to se mora provjeriti i doktor potvrditi, nove su trudnčke donje granice 5,1

----------


## Zima77

To ti je gestacijski dijabetes moji nalazi su slični tvojima i stavili me na dijetu kontrola za dva tj ,ja sam trudna 20+ 6

----------


## AndrejaMa

Cure, samo prehranom možete puno napraviti. POkušat ću naći link sa tablicama, ali uglavnom ako izbacite kruh (jedite čisti raženi ili neki tamni, tamni kruh) i o tanku šniticu, izbacite tijesteninu, rižu odnosno ograničite njezinu količinu doslovno na jednu žlicu, ograničite unos voća (da, ono ima puuuno šećera), izbacite potpuno banane i grožđe, jedite pravilno 5-6 obroka dnevno i bit će sve u redu. Slatkiše i kolače zaboravite. 

http://www.vasezdravlje.com/izdanje/clanak/113/

Evo, ovo je otprilike ono što preporučaju na Vuk Vrhovcu. Važite prvih tjedan dana, a onda već znate otprilike količine koje smijete. Nije da se sat morate držati toga slijepo, ali iz iskustva, meni e pomoglo. I sad opet pratim, doduše nalazi su mi za sada uredni, pa malo i "varam", ali ono što sam gore napisala tog se i držim.
Sretno!

----------


## AndrejaMa

http://www.vitamini.hr/6602.aspx 
evo još jedan primjer jelovnika, da steknete osjećaj...

----------


## martinaP

> lina, već sam ti pisala, nek mjere u labu natašte šećer, snupi, isto, to spada po tome u gestacijski, samo treba dijeta, al to se mora provjeriti i doktor potvrditi, nove su trudnčke donje granice 5,1


Čini mi se da je snupi imala 6,7 nakon 2 sata, što je sasvim ok.

----------


## mare41

> Čini mi se da je snupi imala 6,7 nakon 2 sata, što je sasvim ok.


ja sam vođena kao gd, s guk 5,3 i urednim ogtt

----------


## martinaP

*snupi*, koliki ti je bio šećer natašte? Negdje mi se čini da sam vidjela neki mali broj, ispod 5, ne vidim sad gdje.

----------


## snupi

mare 4,65!

----------


## martinaP

> evo me moje stanje je ovakvo  natašte 4,56 a poslije 2h sata 6,67. Gornja granica za trudnice je do 8,5 po novom ja sam vadila krv na dijabetičkom odjelu u bolnici. Inace sam sam vadila krv 4 puta nakon pola sata je 8,65 , nakon sat vremena8,23 i nakon 2 sata 6,67.


našla

----------


## mare41

> pročitat ću stare postove, al zasad-na odjelu za tr. dijabetes rečeno mi je da mi je guk ok-5,3, unatoč tome sam na dijeti već9. dan, šećer jutros natašte 5.4, a ja smršavila pola kile, što mi uopće nije cilj....jedem sve lagano, kako piše da treba, a taj šećer se ne spušta, kakva su vaša iskustva? da li on ovako stoji ili se sa dužeom dijetom smanji? i da li uopće smeta bebama, po ovim novim kriterijima?
> beti3, čitala sam objašnjenje zašto su kriteriji promijenjeni-trudnice s guk većim od 5,1 razvijaju do kraju trudnoće iste simptoim kao i one s većim šećerom te se s ovim nastoji prevenirati.


do kraja sam vođena kao gd, iako je stalno bio šećer uredan (na dijeti)

----------


## martinaP

*mare*, da sam ja na mjestu trudnice sa 5,3 natašte i urednim ogtt-om, ne bih se uzrujavala (ako nema drugih problema). Po novim smjernicama ispada da pol trudnica ima gd, što meni nije realno. Ovisi naravno i o ostalim parametrima, ne samo o visini šećera. Dijeta naravno ne škodi.

----------


## mare41

već sam pisala nekoliko puta-uopće nisam bila zadovoljna nakon poroda što su me u bolnici mjesec dana do proda s blizancima držali na dijeti jer sam bila preslaba i mršava nakon poroda, a mjerili mi šećer svako jutro i bio je nizak, a dijeta je ostajala

----------


## leonisa

pa na dijeti i treba biti i profil i guk ok, u suprotnom je potreban inzulin.
pitanje kakve bi ti bile vrijednosti da nisi bila na dijeti.

----------


## mare41

dijeta sa sladoledom svaki dan :Smile: , ne smijem to pisati :Smile: , svejedno se nisam više debljala, a šećer je stalno bio nizak, čula sam na više strana da je ta granica od 5,1  napuhana, a u rodilištu su odmahnuli rukom na gd i nisu mi nikad više mjerili šećer

----------


## leonisa

pa ni meni nisu u rodilistu mjerili secer.
mjerili su mi u prvih 24h nakon carskoh dok sam bila na inzulinu preko infuzije.
i to je bilo to.

u drugoj trudnoci sam imala los ogtt, no secer mi je nakon moje kave od 2 zlicice secera bio ok.
no kad bi se prezderala cufti, odletio bi.

jesi ikad radila HbA1c?

ogtt sam ponovila nakon prve, ne sjecam se vise kada, dobila sam poziv iz bolnice.

----------


## mare41

HbA1c uredan, ogtt uredan, profil uredan, vodili su me ko gd samo zbog jednog šećera od 5,3 (ajd bio je i na ogtt jutarnji 5,2)

----------


## anđeo26012013

i mene vode zbog ogtt-a na tašte 5,6 kao gd,danas digla nalaze guk profila i super su,samo moram paziti kaj jedem i redovno da jedem...

----------


## AndrejaMa

Ovo je kao suočavanje sa problemom za koji tvrdite da ne postoji. U istoj sam situaciji bila i ja. 
Zašto zbog jednog nalaza viču da imam gestacijski?

I da, ukoliko pazite što jedete, kada i koliko, gestacijski dijabetes držite u granicama i daljnji nalazi se pokazuju kao uredni. To i jest cilj promjene režima prehrane - da vam nalazi budu uredni. Mislite li da bi bili uredni da jedete sve i svašta i da ne pazite? Vjerojatno ne bi i možda bi završile na inzulinu.
Tako da drage mje, pomirite se s činjenicom da poduzimate nešto za svoje zdravlje i za zdravlje vaših beba u trbuhu. 
A onda ništa nije teško, zar ne?

----------


## anđeo26012013

uf hrana nije uopće loša,jedino fali slatko al bum preživjela  :Wink:  bila danas kod giničke i jako je zadovoljna i kad sam vidla da je još 3 kile manje...sveukupno 7 u 15tt

----------


## mare41

andreja, meni nije bilo teško, ne radi se o tome, dobila sam 10 kg s blizancima, tih 10 otišlo u dva dana nakon poroda, u bolnici sam bila gladna mjesec dana jer nisam htjela prekrši njihovu dijetu, i trebalo mi je mjesec dana da dođem k sebi od slabosti, ne zbog mene nego zbog djece ...svatko gleda svoj dio, a niko ne gleda ono poslije

----------


## AndrejaMa

I ja sam prošlu trudnoću završila sa +6 kg, kući došla sa -5 kg. 
Ali bolje da meni treba da dođem na svoje, nego da djeca završe na inzulinu ili da imaju bilo kakve komplikacije. 
Ja gledam i ono do poroda i ono nakon poroda.
Svatko ima različita iskustva, ja sam samo podjelila svoje razmišljanje, jer sam i ja tvrdila da zašto me tretiraju kao gestacijski na temelju jednog nalaza.
Svatko će ionako napraviti po svom, na nama je da damo različita iskustva i razmišljanja.

----------


## mare41

naravno da treba biti na dijeti i slušati doktore, ne vjerujem da će neko radit po svom, al da treba biti gladan-bome ne.

----------


## Mali Mimi

A vidite dr. u Rijeci se uopće ne drže tog  da šečer mora biti 5.1 njima je glavno da je ispod one granice od 6, ja se isto prepala radi jednog svog nalaza od 5.7 na početku trudnoće i nitko me nije vodio kao da imam gestacijski, ja sam na svoju ruku poslije provjerila iz prsta i taj je bio 4.7 i nisam se više oko toga opterećivala, rekao je dr. da se gledaju i neke druge stvari veličina bebe, mislim i plodna voda oko 20-tj. čini mi se. S bebom je bilo sve Ok, tako da mislim da i ovi dr. Zagrebu malo prenapuhuju stvari

----------


## Ginger

I meni se cini da malo prenapuhuju stvari, al svejedno bi se drzala dijete da moram
Jbga, strah je jaci

Moj nalaz dobar  :Smile: 
Nataste - 4,8
Nakon 2h - 5,9
Tako da ja nastavljam po starom

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ma bila bi i ja Ginger da mi je dr. rekao da trebam, čak sam i bila jedno mjesec dana dok nisam otišla kod njega na pregled pa me on uvjerio da ne treba još dijeta

----------


## anđeo26012013

> A vidite dr. u Rijeci se uopće ne drže tog  da šečer mora biti 5.1 njima je glavno da je ispod one granice od 6, ja se isto prepala radi jednog svog nalaza od 5.7 na početku trudnoće i nitko me nije vodio kao da imam gestacijski, ja sam na svoju ruku poslije provjerila iz prsta i taj je bio 4.7 i nisam se više oko toga opterećivala, rekao je dr. da se gledaju i neke druge stvari veličina bebe, mislim i plodna voda oko 20-tj. čini mi se. S bebom je bilo sve Ok, tako da mislim da i ovi dr. Zagrebu malo prenapuhuju stvari


5,1 ti je ogtt,a 6 guk....prenapuhuju ili ne....trošim samo svoje vrijeme do bolnice,niš strašno,bolje kontrola nego da skoči i onda ne znaš

----------


## Ayan

da li je moguće nekim čudom, da u drugoj trudnoći nemam gd, ako sam imala u prvoj?

----------


## anđeo26012013

ne znam ja ga imam u obje,makar sam prije trudnoće promijenila prehranu na zdravo

----------


## martinaP

> da li je moguće nekim čudom, da u drugoj trudnoći nemam gd, ako sam imala u prvoj?


Moguće je.

----------


## Danka_

Na FB je pokrenuta ova stranica: https://www.facebook.com/kretanjempr...ocation=stream

Ima dosta korisnih informacija o dijabetesu koji se kod nekih može pojaviti u trudnoći, o kriterijima za postavljanje dijagnoze, o blagotvornom utjecaju kretanja i vježbanja na tijek gestacijskog dijabetesa itd.

----------


## Kloto

Sjećam se kad sam išla prvi put na OGTT da sam bila toliko gladna ujutro da sam pojela pola kroasana i onda došla u ambulantu i pravila se luda. Naravno da sam se vrlo brzo pokajala jer me ginekologica htjela staviti na dijetu pa sam joj priznala što sam napravila  :Laughing:

----------


## sarasvati

Meni slijedi pretraga za desetak dana.

----------


## Zima77

Radila guk na vuk vrhovcu nataste 4.7 u 11h 4.2 u 14 h 5.5 i sada opet traže da ponovim za tri tj i dalje na dijeti ,,

----------


## leonisa

mislis, radili su ti ogtt?
ako ti je nalaz ogtta dobar, zasto dijeta?

----------


## sarasvati

Sve ispod koliko je dobro?

----------


## macaklinka?

Moja curka sad ima 2 mjeseca. U U trudnoći mi je dijagnosticiran trudnički dijabetes, jer mi je šećer na tašte bio 5,2. Svi ostali parametri su bili super. I stavilo me na dijetu, koje sam se držala. To je bilo negdje mjesec i pol prije poroda.

Išla sam čitati tu studiju na temelju koje su pooštreni kriteriji. Radi se o tome da je glavna komplikacija povećanog šećera u trudnoći tzv. makrosomija odnosno povećana porođajna težina djeteta, što bi trebalo otežavati porod (što je svakako istina u bolničkom porodu, ali npr.  Ina May Gaskin u svojem primaljskom iskustvu nije naišla na probleme s rađanjem velike djece). E sad, u studiji se pokazalo da što su veće vrijednosti šećera na OGTT-u, veća je vjerojatnost da će dijete biti teže na porodu. Ta vjerojatnost linearno raste, pa su oni odredili granicu na vrijednostima pri kojima postoji dvostruko veća šansa da dijete bude veliko. To ovako zvuči strašno, ali zapravo se ne radi o velikim postocima - nešto kao, npr. prosječna zena ima 3 % šanse da rodi veliko dijete, a ova sa graničnim nalazom ima 6 %. Ovo sad pišem izmišljene brojke, jer se ne sjećam točno, ali to je taj red veličine.

Druga strana medalje je da ako si na dijeti, imaš opet veću šansu roditi dijete male porođajne težine.  I to je ono što mislim da se nama desilo, jer se Ćoska rodila sa 3000 g. Pa je morala puno sisati da nadoknadi to što je zadnjih mjesec dana u maternici, kad se najviše nadebljaju, ona bila na dijeti. Baš je bila sva mršavica. Sad se fino ubucila  :Smile: . Ja sam imala cijelo vrijeme osjećaj da sam super zdrava i da je sve ok, ali se nisam usudila ignorirati liječnike i dijetu.

----------


## mare41

macaklinka, slicno razmisljam, al ne mora biti da sam u pravu, stalno su na uzv govorili da su cure vece, i to zbog gd, da bi ispalo da nisu zadnjih mjesec dana bolnicke dijete nista narasle

----------


## frka

ja sam neko vrijeme bila na žučnoj dijeti. zadnjih mjesec dana u bolnici nisam skoro uopće mogla jesti - prehrana mi se svodila na juhe i griz. a curka mi se baš u to vrijeme nadebljala dobro i rođena s 3630g s 39tt. nema to veze - djeca crpe sve što im treba.

----------


## Anemona

I moje dijete je bilo manje težine zbog gestacijskog - 2850 g, ali objašnjenje bi bilo da to nije zbog reducirane prehrane nego zbog smanjene funkcije posteljice koja se događa kod gestacijskog dijabetesa.

----------


## macaklinka?

Manja porođajna težina se navodi kao rizik u spomenutom znanstvenom članku. Radi se o velkoj studiji Svjeske udruge dijabetologa. Referenca se nalazi na nalazu OGTT-a iz Vuk Vrhovca. To je negdje u zaključku, kao dobrobiti usvajanja novih kriterija su te i te, a rizik je da postoji veća šansa da se djeca rode s malom porođajnom težinom. 

Ako dijete dobiva sve što treba bez obzira koliko majka jede, zašto se onda ne smije biti na kalorijskoj dijeti u trudnoći, ako npr. uzimaš sve vitamine? 

A ako gestacijski dijabetes smanjuje funkciju posteljice, onda bi i djeca čije majke nisu bile na dijeti imala malu težinu, još i više jer dijabetes nije reguliran! U stvari, u tom slučaju velika težina ne bi uopće bila problem kod trudičkog šećera.

----------


## sarasvati

Macaklinka, baš je i meni to prolazilo kroz glavu.

----------


## Zima77

Ne radila guk profil kućni ,ogtt je bio malo povisen nataste 5.3 ,60m9.9 ,120m 8.7 i tada sam pila glukozu,

----------


## leonisa

kakav je to profil od 3 vadjenja?
pa profil se radi 24h svaka 3h.
sta su i tu uveli recesijske mjere?
prije koju godinu su izbacili 1 vadjenje u ogttu, sad ovo. ovo nema veze s mozgom, a ne profilom- na taste, u 11h i u 14h.

----------


## leonisa

je, vidim da je po novom profil od 4 vadjenja. svasta.
i kako ide to vadjenje?

----------


## anđeo26012013

sad ti rade ogtt u bolnici,krv na tašte...piješ glukozu....pa pikanje nakon 1sat i pikanje nakon 2sata....a ovo kaj zima radi je kućni profil koji ide na tešte,2sata iza doručka,2sata iza ručka i 2sata iza većere....to i ja nosim svakih mj dana....dobim igle i ampule i onda se mučim ko kreten,pa te je....da nije dovoljno krvi da bi iz nje mogli išta izvući i blablabla,a do crte sam navukla krv i dalje ne ide,nisam ja dr

----------


## leonisa

o boze...
prije je bilo da vadis 24h, svakih 2/3h ovisno.
ispikas svih 10 prstiju i biras koji ces dva puta.

----------


## anđeo26012013

to mi je još gore,ja po noći ipak spavam

----------


## Anemona

macaklinka, *navodno* ne reagira svaki organizam isto. Netko ima problem velike bebe, a netko loše funkcije posteljice. 
Podebljavam navodno, jer je i moja pretpostavka bila da je moje dijete manje težine zbog nedostatne prehrane.

----------


## mare41

leonisa, kako koja bolnica, petrova i dalje radi veliki profil, svaka tri sata

----------


## macaklinka?

Anemona, ne sjećam se da se u ovom članku na kojem se temelje kriteriji spominjala smanjena funkcija posteljice, samo preveliko dijete. Doduše prošlo je vremena od kad sam ga čitala, pa sam možda i zaboravila, ali vjerujem da bi me se to ipak dojmilo i ostalo mi u sjećanju. 

Tako u bolnicama imaju veliki strah od krupne djece, a ona se mogu roditi bez problema vaginalno kad žena ima podršku i okruženje koje omogućuje njezinom tijelu da radi ono za što je prilagođeno!

----------


## julianna

Bok cure :D
Evo mene sa GUK 6
Friško od jutros
Danas sam 9+1 
Namjeravam u ponedjeljak na ogtt 
Izluđena sam od svega,i šećera i bez šećera i jel se meni čini ili oni to stalno smanjuju ove granice. Sad je trend po Zagrebu da se trudnice sa 5.2 šalje odmah na ogtt.
Inače ne  konzumiram gluten zbog zdravstvenih razloga,ne nekog hira. Ne jedem kruh,tijesto,apsolutno ništa od brašna.
Slatko tu i tamo,najviše pijem vodu. Od kuda sada ovo.
Jel moguće da mi ogtt bude ok bez obzira na guk 6?
I jel bi se trebala brinuti?

----------


## LolaMo

Bok julianna,

da li je taj GUK natašte? To si mjerila na kućnom aparatiću ili?

----------


## mare41

takav guk je za dijetu, i dalje... mene su s guk 5,3 i urednim ogtt i profilom do kraja vodili kao gd

----------


## martinaP

> Bok cure :D
> Evo mene sa GUK 6
> Friško od jutros
> Danas sam 9+1 
> Namjeravam u ponedjeljak na ogtt 
> Izluđena sam od svega,i šećera i bez šećera i jel se meni čini ili oni to stalno smanjuju ove granice. Sad je trend po Zagrebu da se trudnice sa 5.2 šalje odmah na ogtt.
> Inače ne  konzumiram gluten zbog zdravstvenih razloga,ne nekog hira. Ne jedem kruh,tijesto,apsolutno ništa od brašna.
> Slatko tu i tamo,najviše pijem vodu. Od kuda sada ovo.
> Jel moguće da mi ogtt bude ok bez obzira na guk 6?
> I jel bi se trebala brinuti?


Koliko ja znam, ove preporuke od 5,1 natašte se ne odnose na ranu trudnoću, nego 20+ tjedana (kad je dijete već veće). Ali 6 natašte je svejedno malo previsoko. OGTT može naravno biti ok. Nemoj paničariti. Moguće ćeš dobiti dijetu.

----------


## Lotta81

> Bok cure :D
> Evo mene sa GUK 6
> Friško od jutros
> Danas sam 9+1 
> Namjeravam u ponedjeljak na ogtt 
> Izluđena sam od svega,i šećera i bez šećera i jel se meni čini ili oni to stalno smanjuju ove granice. Sad je trend po Zagrebu da se trudnice sa 5.2 šalje odmah na ogtt.
> Inače ne  konzumiram gluten zbog zdravstvenih razloga,ne nekog hira. Ne jedem kruh,tijesto,apsolutno ništa od brašna.
> Slatko tu i tamo,najviše pijem vodu. Od kuda sada ovo.
> Jel moguće da mi ogtt bude ok bez obzira na guk 6?
> I jel bi se trebala brinuti?



Jesi li možda kasnije navečer jela nešto od voća ili jela kasnije?  Meni ti je isto šećer natašte bio 6, a ogtt uredan. No svejedno su me ostavili u bolnici na velikom guk profilu koji je bio ok. Sad me vode ko gestacijski dijabetes iako je sve ok. Inače malo pripazi što jedeš i bit će ok.
Prvo napravi ogtt pa češ vidjeti što dalje.

----------


## daynight

Jučer bila na OGTT:
Nataste: 4,8
Nakon 2h: 9,2

Ginekolog mi je rekao da to nije dobro i Morat cu na profil 24h u bolnicu, a od odmah izbaciti slatko, smanjiti ali ne izbaciti ugljikohidrate i vise se kretati.

----------


## piki

Evo da i ja malo podignem temu. 
daynight tebi je problem ova vrijednost nakon 2 sata; trebala bi biti < 6,7. Javljaj što i kako ćeš dalje. U koju bolnicu ćeš ići?

Moje vrijednosti OGTTa:
glukoza: 5,5
nakon 1 h: 9,0
nakon 2 h: 5,5.
Ja sam to napravila prije 3 tj. i tek za 10 dana idem na kontrolu. Sestra od gina je vidjela nalaze i rekla da je sve OK (?) i da ne dolazim ranije. Međutim kad sam podigla nalaze i doma skužila GUK na tašte 5,5 (za trudnice je preporuka <5,1) bilo je ono: tko tu koga?!? 
Dr. kod kojeg sam išla na anomaly scan to mi je posebno naglasio pogotovo što je bebač malo veći po mjerama (za cca. 2 tj). Ja sam njemu rekla da je nalaz uredan jer sam vjerovala sestri i čovjek je samo preporučio da ponovim još jednom do 28 tt. Ne znam hoće li moj gin to uvažiti, a mm me već sad tjera da odem dalje s pretragama.

----------


## AndrejaMa

piki, to su po meni previsoke vrijednosti....izbaci slatko, smanji ugljikohidrate (kruh, rižu, tijesto,  krumpir), i pripazi na voće koje i koliko konzumiraš. 
Nije panika, ali pripazi.... neki dr. bi te već poslali u bolnicu, neki bi ti preporučili dijetu....

----------


## piki

> piki, to su po meni previsoke vrijednosti....izbaci slatko, smanji ugljikohidrate (kruh, rižu, tijesto,  krumpir), i pripazi na voće koje i koliko konzumiraš. 
> Nije panika, ali pripazi.... neki dr. bi te već poslali u bolnicu, neki bi ti preporučili dijetu....


Previsoka je samo ova vrijednost glukoze na tašte, zar ne? Ostale su unutar referentnih intervala.

----------


## AndrejaMa

Da, ali to se sve smatra gestacijskim....
Nije ništa strašno, samo pripazi i uživaj u trudnoći!!!

----------


## mravak

curke,moj nalaz OGTT:
4.9
7.2
6.7
Gin. mi je rekla da je ok,ali mi se čini da sam na granici.
Što vi mislite?

----------


## piki

> Da, ali to se sve smatra gestacijskim....
> Nije ništa strašno, samo pripazi i uživaj u trudnoći!!!


Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## daynight

Bila sam na GUK profilu u bolnici, ovo su bile moje vrijednosti:
- natašte 7h: 5,9
- nakon 2h (od kifle i jogurta): 5,8
- prije ručka: 5,0
- nakon 2h: 6,1
- prije večere: 4,6
- nakon 2h: 5,3
- ujutro u 6h: 5,4

Doktorica i sestre su rekle da su vrijednosti ok, ali da mi je beba već malo veća za 1-2 tj. i da sam na granici povišenog s plodnom vodom te da preporučuju ponovnu hospitalizaciju (mislim za oko 1mj.) U otpusnom pismu stoji: gestacijski dijabetes.
Iskreno se nadam da će mi moj ginekolog to sve pojasniti i da neću morati ponovo u bolnicu.

----------


## mala11111

Cure pozdrav. Radila sam OGTT i vrijednosti su mi:
Natašte  4.3.  (<5.1)
Za 60 min.   9.7 (<10.0)
Za 120 min.    6.5 (<8.5)
Tek mi je u utorak kod ginića a zabrinjava me ovaj sto mi je blizu granice 10. Što vi mislite ima li koja slicno iskustvo?

----------


## crvenkapica77

evo i mog  ogtt

nataste  u 6 45 h  ...4,4
glukoza  u 9h 
u 10h  ....7,2
u 11h ...6,2

kazu  super

----------


## Majuška

u kojim tjednima se radi ova pretraga?
meni je još dr. nije spomenuo

----------


## mare41

Daynight, to je gestacijski i dovoljna je dijeta, pratit ce te

----------


## mravak

> u kojim tjednima se radi ova pretraga?
> meni je još dr. nije spomenuo


ako nema nikakvih potreba ranije u 24tj.

----------


## Majuška

Sad sam u 27. tj  :Smile: 
Slijedeći tjedan je pregled pa ću pitati

----------


## daynight

Moj gin. mi je savjetovao pregled dijabetologa pa sam i to obavila. Dobila sam aparatić za mjerenje Guk 1 x tjedno (krv iz prsta) i preporuke za dijetu. Ovaj tjedan idem na kontrolu, ali mislim da su mi vrijednosti ok. Sad sam vec u 35.tj. pa mi se teško i nagovoriti da idem opet na dijabetologiju, al ajd... Još to pa smo nadam se gotovi s tim.

----------


## Blueone1

Zna li netko koliko kilo kalorija jedu cure koje leže zbog gest.dijabetesa u petrovoj?
Da li sve dobivaju dijetu od isto k.kalorija?

Meni je pri OGTT malo povećano drugo mjerenje (ono nakon 1 sat) 10,46 (a dozvoljeno je <10)

----------


## mare41

Ne lezi se zbog gd, ukoliko je sve ok pod dijetom

----------


## Blueone1

> Ne lezi se zbog gd, ukoliko je sve ok pod dijetom


Ma ne ležim ni ja, ali ni ne znam na dijeti s koliko kilokalorija da budem. Vuk Vrhovec ima dijetu od 1800 kk.
Dobila sam samo uputu- dijeta! Pa ti budi pametan

----------


## mare41

Lagana hrana, voce, povrce, cesci manji obroci, ne slatko, ne bijeli kruh i to je to

----------


## piki

Blueone i meni su dijagnosticirali gestacijski i morala sam na tu tzv. ADA dijetu od 1800 kcal. Ali su mi lijepo objasnile i dr. i sestra da nije svejedno jel ležim u bolnici (pa mi je to dosta kalorija) ili sam aktivna trudnica koja je cijeli dan na nogama, hoda, vježba i sl. pa mi treba više. Tak da sam ja samo malo pripazila na što i koliko jedem i redovno kontrolirala šećer. Moje vrijednosti i nisu bile neke zabrinjavajuće pa sam ih uspjela zadržavati u granicama normale. Sami bih svaki put kod dijabetologa napomenula da se ne držim strogo dijete. Sad sam bila zadnji put i ne trebam dobiti inzulin jer su mi vrijednosti ispale OK.

----------


## macaklinka?

Ja sam se držala dijete s Vuk Vrhovca, ali nisam jako strogo pazila na količine (osim naravno kad su u pitanju ugljikohidrati). Onako sam ja to sebi od oka procjenjivala jedinice  :Smile: 
Zapravo mi je pasala ta dijeta, jer nisam bila uopće gladna a nisam niš dobila na težini u zadnjem mjesecu.

----------


## jennifer_gentle

Može li se raditi OGTT u svakom domu zdravlja ili se mora ići na VV?
Je li mi ga prerano raditi s 20 tjedana?
Ginekologica mi je rekla da ga napravim neposredno prije sljedećeg pregleda (za 4 tjedna), a meni bi dosta odgovaralo sad u petak jer ionako izostajem s posla zbog drugog pregleda...

Sori ako je već bilo govora o tome, nemam vremena cijelu temu iščitavati...

----------


## buba klara

> Može li se raditi OGTT u svakom domu zdravlja ili se mora ići na VV?


ovo i mene zanima, ako netko ima friške info.???
prije 9 god. sam radila u DZ Maksimir, ali sad oko mene čujem sve trudnice idu na VV, a to me čeka za desetak dana...

----------


## buba klara

i da li se na VV naručuje?

----------


## KrisZg

Da, evo ti i broj: 01/2353939

----------


## buba klara

Hvala! A DZ?

----------


## KrisZg

> Hvala! A DZ?


Koliko znam ogtt se radi na vv, i ja sam zeljela u dz ali tamo ti nemaju dijabetologa.Odi na vv.

----------


## Sadie

Trebam izvaditi ogtt. Procitala sam na internetu da se vadi i urin. Je li to istina? Uputnica mi je poslana u dom zdravlja pa ne vidim sto pise. 
Mislila sam da se to vadi u odredenom tjednu, ali rekla mi je sestra da nema veze kad ga vadim, samo da to obavim do iduceg pregleda. Mislila sam otic iduici tjedan, a tad sam 21tt.

----------


## Sani1612

Uz ogtt ide i urin.

----------


## Smokvica.

Žene, jel se to sad rutinski radi?? U prve dvi trudnoće to nisam radila, sad sam promjenila ginekologa, i vidim da ima druga pravila. Ne šalje me u petrovu na zavod za transfuziju, ne gleda mi urin na mjesečnom pregledu nego me kroz trudnoću šalje 3x na KKS i urin, i šalje me na OGTT a prošla dva puta to nisam radila..  :Rolling Eyes: 
Ono što me ustvari zanima jeste imale indikacija za tu pretragu..i koje su uopće?
Od početka trudnoće mi je šečer ok ..

----------


## Sadie

Meni svaki mjesec gleda urin za proteine. Krv i urin sam vadila samo na prvom pregledu i nikad vise (sad sam 21tt). 
To sto nikad nisi imala secer ne znaci da ga neces dobiti u trudnoci. Moj je uvijek na donjoj granici. Nema ti tu logike i indikacija, samo skoci bezveze.

----------


## Smokvica.

Meni je bilo draze tako dok mi je usput na mjesečnom pregledu ubacio trakicu u  urin nego da moram ic to radit posebno..ma!

----------


## Sadie

Meni je tak lijepo sto nisam do sada ni na kakve dodatne preglede i pretrage morala ic. I jos me naruci na kontrole u 10, da se jadna ne dizem prerano.  :Embarassed:  Citav zivot se dizem u 6, al svaki put mi je sok.

----------


## zadarmamica

Kada se radi oggt test?
U prvoj trudnoci nisam radila a jedan mj sam dobila 5kg a i skoro 25kg u trudnoci.
Urin na trakice je gledan na svakom pregledu.

Cisto informativno me zanima kad se radi oggt test,u nekom odredenom tjednu ili ako postoje indikacije za to...kilaza ili nesto vezano za bebu?

----------


## Sadie

Meni je sestra rekla da ne moram u nekom odtredenom tjednu, samo da dodem na kontrolu s nalazima. Uputnicu sam dobila s 19tt, a iduca kontrola je s 23tt. 
Indikacija ti je sama trudnoca. Frendica se nije puno zdebljala, ima normalan secer, al joj je sad ogtt skocio.

----------


## Sadie

Izvadila sam ogtt. Nije trebao urin. Nalaz je dobar, pa smijem papati slatko.  :Smile:  Ona glukoza nije tak strašna. Očekivala sam užas u čaši, al samo je jako slatko. I zasiti, nisam bila gladna skoro do drugog vađenja krvi tak da mi nije bilo zlo od gladi (povraćam kad pregladnim). Super mi je što nisam morala ić do bolnice, tražit parking i sl. već sam to riješila u domu zdravlja.

----------


## alkemicar

joj meni je taj ogtt bio prestrašan
toliko nešto slatko i odvratno i još natašte nisam nikad iskusila
ja i čaj i kavu i limunadu pijem bez šećera, ali obožavam kolače, ali svejedno mi je teško palo kad sam radila u prvoj trudnoći

meni su gotovi nalazi krvi i urina. sve ok osim glukoze u urinu????
toga uopće ne bi trebalo biti u urinu ako se ne varam
sad treba dočekati pregled u ponedjeljak pa da vidim šta će reći

----------


## Sadie

Ja ne mogu vidjeti šećer u kavi, volim slatko, ali u malim količinama. Ali ipak mi nije bilo odvratno. Jedino što me žgaravica pekla i sve mi se dizalo. Al mene peče žgaravica od doslovno svega.

----------


## vulpiks1

nova sam ovdje pa me zanima jel ima tko s mojim problemom..sad sam u 25 tt i radila sam ogtt test..na taste mi je secer 5.1,za sat vremena 7.0 i opet za sat vremena 7.0..do sad sam dobila 6 i pol kila i moja ginekologica mi je zbog secera koji je na taste na granici dala dijetu od 1300 kalorija dnevno..jucer me cijeli dan boljela glava od gladi i danas je opet tak..kaj da radim? jel ima jos koja s tom dijetom??

----------


## ivana.sky

> jucer me cijeli dan boljela glava od gladi i danas je opet tak


mislim da ti nije to od gladi, bas svi kukaju ovih dana kako ih glavobolje muce, velike su promjene vremena, juzina, s -15 skacemo na +10... popij si magnezij i malo na svjezi zrak i odmaraj  :Smile: 
a sto se gladi tice, neeemoj misliti na torticu  :Laughing:

----------


## sirius

> nova sam ovdje pa me zanima jel ima tko s mojim problemom..sad sam u 25 tt i radila sam ogtt test..na taste mi je secer 5.1,za sat vremena 7.0 i opet za sat vremena 7.0..do sad sam dobila 6 i pol kila i moja ginekologica mi je zbog secera koji je na taste na granici dala dijetu od 1300 kalorija dnevno..jucer me cijeli dan boljela glava od gladi i danas je opet tak..kaj da radim? jel ima jos koja s tom dijetom??



1300 kcl?! Za trudnicu? Premalo. Potrazi drugo misljenje i drzi se hrane sa niskim GI.

----------


## buba klara

takodjer se slazem da potrazis drugo misljenje
meni je gin. rekla da su sad snizili te kriterije iz raznoraznih razloga, ali u biti da je šećer oko 6-7 ok za trudnice i nema potrebe za dijetom ni tabletama

----------


## mare41

Ja se s gd nisam drzala dijete, samo jela zdravo, puno voca, povrca, mlijecno, bijelo meso, int kruh, dobro za mamu i djecu

----------


## lastavica1979

Meni je guk 5.3 i sad me gin šalje na mjerenje 24 satnog guka,ne znam kako to izgleda pa ako neko zna molim da mi kaže nešto,sutra idem u petrovu to vadit. 10 tt sam i gin me stavila na 1500 kalorija

----------


## mare41

Lastavica, cestitam, za profil lezis u bolnici dva dana, pikaju valjda svaka 4 sata, vec sam zaboravila, meni su dali epruvetice da vadim doma sama, jesu i tebi tako rekli?

----------


## lastavica1979

Hvala Mare. Jesu Mare i meni su dali 9 epruvetica i to moraš toliko nakapat da ne znam kako ću opće to izvest. Toliko sam ljuta na svoju gin i to mi je toliko traumatično da ne znam što bi uopće rekla niti mislila. Danas sam prvo čekala u Petrovoj 3 da bi mi rekli da se to ne vadi tamo nego u laboratoriju iza rodilišta dok sam to pronašla ja bila do pol 11 na tašte već mislila da ću kolabirat od gladi. Sad me ginekologica stavila i na dijetu od 1500 kilokalorija grozno.kako si ti?

----------


## puntica

Ma kakve veze imaju kalorije s 'povišenim' šećerom?
Kako je pametno sirius rekla, treba izbjegavat hranu s visokim GI. Jedite povrće, ribu, meso, smanjite ugljikohidrate (bar brašno i šečer) i nalazi će biti bolji a i bolje čete se osjećati.
A ove nove referentne vrijednosti za trudnice su kriminalne, prestrašno kako su dopustili da se tako snize vrijednosti. Ispada da svaka druga trudnica ima gestacijski dijabetes. I onda rodi u terminu dijete od 3 kg. Je da, baš gestacijski dijabetes... Strašno

----------


## mare41

Prvi put sam se pikala par puta po svakom prstu, al probaj ga nagnut prema dolje, upiknut malo jace i cijediti

----------


## sirius

Za vadenje...
operire ruke u toploj vodi ( poboljsava cirkulaciju), izmasirajte prst, istresite ruku i prije vadenja izmasirajte ju tako da nekoliko puta od lakta tjerate krv prema prstima. Piknite. Ne stiskajte prst , nego tjerajte krv od zgloba na saki prema prstu. . Kad stane pustite i istresite ruku. Pa ponovo... Protresite epruvetu ( lupite o tvrdu podlogu) svaki put kad unutra ulovite kapljicu.

----------


## Sadie

> Ma kakve veze imaju kalorije s 'povišenim' šećerom?
> Kako je pametno sirius rekla, treba izbjegavat hranu s visokim GI. Jedite povrće, ribu, meso, smanjite ugljikohidrate (bar brašno i šečer) i nalazi će biti bolji a i bolje čete se osjećati.
> A ove nove referentne vrijednosti za trudnice su kriminalne, prestrašno kako su dopustili da se tako snize vrijednosti. Ispada da svaka druga trudnica ima gestacijski dijabetes. I onda rodi u terminu dijete od 3 kg. Je da, baš gestacijski dijabetes... Strašno


Baš tako. Pitanje je što jedeš, odnosno iz čega unosiš kalorije. Nismo svi isti što se tiče metabolizma i potreba za kalorijama, pa tako nisu ni sve trudnice s gestacijskim iste. Najlakše je trudnici skresat kalorije. Da mi je nać dr-a koji sam sebi ne bi trebao smanjiti kalorije.

----------


## LolaMo

> Ma kakve veze imaju kalorije s 'povišenim' šećerom?
> Kako je pametno sirius rekla, treba izbjegavat hranu s visokim GI. Jedite povrće, ribu, meso, smanjite ugljikohidrate (bar brašno i šečer) i nalazi će biti bolji a i bolje čete se osjećati.
> A ove nove referentne vrijednosti za trudnice su kriminalne, prestrašno kako su dopustili da se tako snize vrijednosti. Ispada da svaka druga trudnica ima gestacijski dijabetes. I onda rodi u terminu dijete od 3 kg. Je da, baš gestacijski dijabetes... Strašno


Ne kužiš se baš u dijabetes..

Kalorije imaju veze s tjelesnom težinom i inzulinskom rezistencijom, a time i šećerom.
Nije važan samo dosadašnji dobitak na TT, nego i s koliko kg ste startale u trudnoću..
Naravno da svatko može potražiti drugo mišljenje..i treba ako nema povjerenja u tog dr..

A to da se rodi dijete u terminu s 3 kg ili često i sa dosta manje ima itekako veze s dijabetesom..nije dijabetes uvijek = debela beba..bebe s loše reguliranim dijabetesom mogu biti i ispodprosječne težine i stagnirati u rastu..

Smjernice nisu prestroge, prestroga je ova dijeta od 1300 kcal, osim ako se ne radi o trudnici kojaje ušla pretila u trudnoću

----------


## sirius

Sad sam natipklala poprilicno dugi post i stisnula krivu tipku.
Budem kasnije . Za pocetak clanak ZASTO nije svaka kalorija ista, posebno u slucaju inzulinske rezistencije.
http://www.freedomtek.org/zdrava_pre..._namirnica.php

----------


## mare41

Dakle, vjerujem da je puntica mislila na slucajeve kao sto je moj, jednom guk bio 5,3 i na osnovu toga gd, u bolnici sam bila gladna, porod docekala slaba, zasto? Nakon poroda doktori odmahnuli rukom na gd i nikad vise ga nisu kontrolirali
Puntica je naglasila takav gd

----------


## puntica

> Dakle, vjerujem da je puntica mislila na slucajeve kao sto je moj, jednom guk bio 5,3 i na osnovu toga gd, u bolnici sam bila gladna, porod docekala slaba, zasto? Nakon poroda doktori odmahnuli rukom na gd i nikad vise ga nisu kontrolirali
> Puntica je naglasila takav gd


pa da, to sam mislila

postavljanje dijagnoze gd ako je jednom vrijednost 5.3 (ili još manje) - je nenormalno! to nije gd

----------


## lastavica1979

pa tak je i meni na osnovu jednog mjerenja guka odmak ajmo guk profil i onaj hba1c. Ovo danas je horor,prsti me svi bole koliko treba krvi za nakapat s tim da štrajkam i glađu. gladna sammmm. Da ne kažem da moram i cijelu noć dežurat jer moram vadit u 01 i 04 i o7. Ovo mi je iznenađujuće jer u prvoj trudnoći nisam to sve radila pa mi je sad ovo grozno jer kao u drugoj trunoći si ipak kao malo opušteniji,al oćigledno sam u krivu. Sory curke kaj vas gnjavim svojim kukanjem al evo malo mi lakše malo rasporedit na muža malo na vas

----------


## vjerujem u bolje sutra

Krv nakapas za deset sekundi...samo je bitna taktika...moras vuci kao da vuces iz dlana, pa do jagodice prsta
tako si gotova za cas
sretno

----------


## lastavica1979

joj prste ne osjećam,katastrofa,al uspijela sam nekako,sve mi je ispod 5,samo mi je u 16sati 5,6,a 19 sati 5,7,a to je razlog jer sam jela u 15 sati sam jela ručak juhu,pećenog krumpira malo i batak s zabatkom i zelenu salatu, a u 18 sati sam jela jabuku jer sam imala potrebu za slatkim pa sam tak misla nadoknadit. Kaj mislite o ovom hoću morat ovo opet vadit imam fobiju od vađenja,il će me stavit na inzulin nemam pojima

----------


## vjerujem u bolje sutra

nece te staviti na inzulin...ja imam jednu vrijednost iznad 7, pa nisam na inzulinu

----------


## saabby

Pozdrav!
u 12.tj sam trudnoce i na nalazima mi je glukoza u krvi 5.9, pa me gin salje na daljnje pretrage na vuk vrhovac.
ovo mi je treca trudnoca i  do sad nisam imala problema sa secerom, ali posto ga imam u uzoj obitelji gin je na oprezu.
sad se trebam naruciti za ogtt pa ce me onda valjda oni dalje slati na pretrage ako ce bit potrebe.
jel znate kolko se ceka na red da znam otprilike kad da zovem?
i jel se trebamo drzat neke posebne prehrane prije radenja ogtt-a ili ne?
ja sam sad na svoju rruku izbacila slatko, masno, bijelo brasno, ugljikohidrate i jedem 6 puta na dan.
s takvom prehranom sam u 5 dana izgubila 4 kg. jel to dobro ili lose? s tim da imam puno previse kila.

----------


## vjerujem u bolje sutra

imas na stranicama VV sve objasnjeno
moras doci bilo koji dan izmedju 12-12.30 po materijal za pikanje i edukaciju
kada se piknes - drugo jutro nosis krv gore i sljedeci dan imas nalaze
hrana koju jedes i koju si izbacila je ok, tako ti i oni preporucaju
ako ti gore nalaz nece biti dobar-stavit ce te na dijetu od 1800 kalorija
a za kile..i ja sam izgubila 3 kile prvi mjesec dijete-sad sam u 35tt i kile stoje na +1

----------


## saabby

> imas na stranicama VV sve objasnjeno
> moras doci *bilo koji dan izmedju 12-12.30 po materijal za pikanje i edukaciju
> kada se piknes - drugo jutro nosis krv gore i sljedeci dan imas nalaze*
> hrana koju jedes i koju si izbacila je ok, tako ti i oni preporucaju
> ako ti gore nalaz nece biti dobar-stavit ce te na dijetu od 1800 kalorija
> a za kile..i ja sam izgubila 3 kile prvi mjesec dijete-sad sam u 35tt i kile stoje na +1


zar nije to za guk profil?  :Confused: 
sad mi tek nis nije jasno.
ja sam dobila uputnicu za ogtt a tamo pise da se narucuje izmedu 10-13 i dolazi se nataste izmedu 7:15-8:00.
ne radim valjda i to doma?

super za kile, kad bi bar ja samo koju kilu dobila...

----------


## saabby

> imas na stranicama VV sve objasnjeno
> moras doci *bilo koji dan izmedju 12-12.30 po materijal za pikanje i edukaciju
> kada se piknes - drugo jutro nosis krv gore i sljedeci dan imas nalaze*
> hrana koju jedes i koju si izbacila je ok, tako ti i oni preporucaju
> ako ti gore nalaz nece biti dobar-stavit ce te na dijetu od 1800 kalorija
> a za kile..i ja sam izgubila 3 kile prvi mjesec dijete-sad sam u 35tt i kile stoje na +1


zar nije to za guk profil?  :Confused: 
sad mi tek nis nije jasno.
ja sam dobila uputnicu za ogtt a tamo pise da se narucuje izmedu 10-13 i dolazi se nataste izmedu 7:15-8:00.
ne radim valjda i to doma?

super za kile, kad bi bar ja samo koju kilu dobila...

----------


## Maminaljubav

Meni je malo povišen nakon drugog sata OGTT-a. Nije alarmantno pa nisam dobila nikakve upute za dijetu, ali moram voditi računa o glikemijskom indeksu hrane te uzimati male, ali česte obroke. I nastaviti kontrolirati šećer.

----------


## vjerujem u bolje sutra

> zar nije to za guk profil? 
> sad mi tek nis nije jasno.
> ja sam dobila uputnicu za ogtt a tamo pise da se narucuje izmedu 10-13 i dolazi se nataste izmedu 7:15-8:00.
> ne radim valjda i to doma?
> 
> super za kile, kad bi bar ja samo koju kilu dobila...


da to je za guk profil postupak
sorry skuzila sam da to radis

----------


## Sanja_S

Meni je povisen rezultat nataste. Imam 5.5 , a smije biti do 5.1. S tim da imam velikih problema s vadenjem krvi i prije prvog puta mi je pozlilo, sva sam se preznojila, zacepile su mi se usi i zamaglio vid.. Nadam se da je sve ok, bas se brinem.

----------


## Sadie

Nemoj brinuti, od toga isto poraste secer. Ne zezam, znam secerasa od stresa.
Kod ogtta je bitno kak se spusta secer, mozda ti to bude dobro pa ces samo na inicijalni secer morati paziti. Vidjet ces kakav ce to biti nalaz. Dr ce ti reci kakva je situacija, trebas li na dijetu za secer. Postoje i vjezbe za usecerene  :Smile:  trudnice. Strpi se s brigom jer tako neces nis promijeniti. 
A kad ti to vadis?

----------


## mare41

5,5 nataste je gd, treba uvesti laganiju hranu, nije nesto za brigu, pogotovo ako ogtt bude ok

----------


## Sanja_S

Sad sam zbunjena... Sta nije to ogtt sto sam napravila? Vadili su mi tri puta. Nataste, pa sam popila onu tekucinu, pa opet nakon sat i opet nakon dva sata..

----------


## mare41

Je, to je ogtt, al u prethodnom postu nisam shvatila da si ga radila, gd se postavlja kad je guk nataste veci od 5.1

----------


## Sanja_S

Radila u ponedjeljak ogtt. Nataste je bio povisen (5.5), a nakon 60 i 120 minuta u redu. Najbolji mi je zadnji. Jako se brinem sad kad ste mi to rekle  :Sad:

----------


## artisan

ja sam u prošloj trudnoći imala gd. bile su mi vrijednosti (druga i treća) tik iznad granice. dobila sam na vv dijetu od 1800 kalorija i držala sam se strogo toga. i sve je bilo ok. treba malo vremena da se privikneš ali ide nekako. dobro je u tome što nisam dobila puno kila i nisam imala ništa za skidati poslje.
sada još nisam radila ogtt a 20 tt nam je trenutno. kada sam išla na vađenje krvi na tašte sam imala 5,2 a mislim da je do 5,1 kao ok, no zaboravila sam da idem vadit krv i večer prije sam se malo prenajela svega i svačega. poslje sam ponovila dva, tri puta i svaki put je bio oko 4-4,5 natašte. nadam se da ipak ovaj put neću imati gd, ipak je lakše kad ne moraš stalno razmišljati o svakoj kaloriji.

----------


## mare41

Meni je jednom nataste bio 5,3 i vodili su me kao gd, vec sam to spominjala na ovoj temi

----------


## Sanja_S

Evo da javim svoja iskustva.
Bila danas kod ginekologice, uzela mi nalaz i rekla "secer je malo povisen, ali nije to nista". Rekla je da je to od stresa prije vadenja krvi (pozlilo mi je, zamutio mi se vid, zacepile usi, oznojila sam se sva) i od secera od vecer prije (nitko mi nije rekao da ne smijem). Tako da sam presretna zbog ovoga. Vec sam mislila da cu na dijetu i slicno.

----------


## mare41

Ponovi taj nataste svakako

----------


## ValaMala

Curke, kad ste isle na ogtt, u kojem tjednu? Zapravo me zanima u kojem periodu se to radi, od kojeg do kojeg tjedna? Citam da neki idu vec u 20tt, a neki cak poslije 30tt.

----------


## stork

GD se najčešće pojavljuje od 24-30tt pa ako nema indikacija za ranije, obično šalju na ogtt u tim tjednima.

----------


## zadarmamica

Ja u prvoj trudnoci nisam radila ogtt a bila sam ogromna i u ovim tjednima jos veca.ko buhtlica.
Pa me zanima dali obavezno salju na ogtt svaku trudnicu ili samo odredene.

----------


## jelena.O

ne idu sve 

ja sam išla u 1. i 3. trudnoći.

----------


## bella77

Meni moja gin rekla da sad idu svi na ogtt. Ja sam bila dobila svega par kila pa sam isla.

----------


## ValaMala

*stork*, hvala. 

Ja sam isla i u prosloj, a salje me dr. i u ovoj, iako nisam puno kg dobila.

----------


## Sanja_S

Mene je moja poslala vec u 19.tjednu. Svi su se cudili cemu tako rano i jos uz to da sam izgubila kg, a ne dobila i nisam imala nikakvih naznaka da bi to trebalo provjeriti. Tako da mi se cini da ne postoji tocno odredeno kad se salje i koga. Ovisi o ginekologu. Moja sestra je rodila prosle godine i nije radila ogtt uopce.

----------


## Sadie

Ja sam radila u 20 il 21tt. Neki ginići šalju sve na ogtt jer gd može strefiti bilo koga, čak i ak trudnica ne dobije puno kg ili nikad nije imala povišeni šećer.

----------


## ValaMala

Cure, imam pitanje. U nekoj sam gadnoj virozi (temperatura, kasalj, glava rastura...), a trebala bih sljedeci tjedan raditi ogtt. Zna li koja od vas utjece li viroza na rezultate tog testa i bih li trebala pricekati da prode?

Zvat cu u svakom slucaju svog gina, ali me zanima, mozda netko zna jer je bio u slicnoj situaciji..

----------


## tetagogolina

hm...mislim da ne bi to trebalo utjecat na ogtt

----------


## LolaMo

> Cure, imam pitanje. U nekoj sam gadnoj virozi (temperatura, kasalj, glava rastura...), a trebala bih sljedeci tjedan raditi ogtt. Zna li koja od vas utjece li viroza na rezultate tog testa i bih li trebala pricekati da prode?
> 
> Zvat cu u svakom slucaju svog gina, ali me zanima, mozda netko zna jer je bio u slicnoj situaciji..


Utječe sigurno na GUK. 
A da li da radiš test svejedno, ipak pitaj svog gina  :Smile:

----------


## tetagogolina

dajte mi recite, sutra idem na OGTT, dok sam tamo jel moram sjedit ili mogu prošetat oko ambulante dok čekam taj prvi sat da prođe??? mislim, ima li blaga fiz.aktivnost utjecaja na rezultat testa??? hvala

----------


## Sanja_S

*tetagogolina*, mozes setati i raditi sto god hoces. Ja sam isto izasla na zrak. Stovise, medicinska sestra kad me vidjela da sjedim i cekam mi je rekla "A vi cete cekati ovdje?" Tako da mozes gdje god hoces  :Smile:

----------


## KrisZg

Na vv ne daju da se sece, dobro ja nisam niti imala snage da secem ali sve su trudnice sjedile ispred i cekale. Najbolje da pitas kada ti vade krv. Juuu kako sam sretna sto je to daleko iza mene  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

Meni u synlabu nisu dali mrdnut.
http://www.lab-breyer.com/pretrage/s...-tolerans-test

----------


## tetagogolina

hvala bubek.....da, logično je da se fiz.aktivnošću brže sagorijeva šećer, pa bi vrijednosti bile niže

----------


## ivana.sky

Meni je isto rekla da ne smijem ni izac sjest u auto, odvest se pa doc nazad neg sam morala sjedit ispred u cekaoni pred vratima... a bratica su recimo pustili i rekli da smije di hoce...  :neznam:

----------


## artisan

Da, na vuku ne pustaju nikuda, treba sjediti i cekati. Ja isto idem uskoro, ali u dz. Malo me strah jer sam u prosloj trudnoci imala gd i bila na dijeti.

----------


## ValaMala

*artisan*, kad ti ides i kuda? Ja sad u petak, isto u dz (Zvonigradska)

----------


## stork

*ValaMala* tamo sam i ja bila, izvadili na tašte, otišla s mužem do Lidla, doma odnijeti stvari i nakon 2 h nazad. Samo reci na šalteru da si T i ideš preko reda. Jučer sam išla za kks i bilo je bar 30 ljudi, mene uzeli odmah.

----------


## Sanja_S

Ocito svaki laboratorij svoju politiku vodi :D

----------


## ValaMala

*stork*, moja mala tamo uvijek ide vaditi krv, pa znam da su super s uzimanjem djece i trudnica odmah.  :Smile: 
Jel znas do kada ujutro trebam biti tamo za ogtt?

----------


## stork

Od 7-8,30h

----------


## KrisZg

> Da, na vuku ne pustaju nikuda, treba sjediti i cekati. Ja isto idem uskoro, ali u dz. Malo me strah jer sam u prosloj trudnoci imala gd i bila na dijeti.


Vjerovatno ces biti i u ovoj...obicno se vraca u iducim trudnocama, pogotovo onaj uzrokovan metabolizmom...kod mene nije bio uzrokovan hranom...ajde nije tako strasno  :Smile:

----------


## tetagogolina

hm, dakle, moj nalaz:
nataste 4,4
60 min. 7,6
120 min. 6,9

sta vam se cini? dr. mi ne radi vise danas

----------


## ivana.sky

ne znam koje su tocno referentne vrijednosti u trudnoci, vjerujem da ti pise na nalazu...
ako ti je poviseno, vjerovatno ce ti reci da pripazis na prehranu  :Undecided: 
ako nije, nemas brige  :Wink:

----------


## tetagogolina

pa ne znam dal ove referentne vrijednosti s nalaza vrijede za trudnice....mislim da su to općenite vrijednosti....na breyerovoj stranici piše natašte <5.1, 60 min.<10 i 120min. <8.5...po tome mi je nalaz u redu

----------


## artisan

Da to je ok nalaz. Ja idem u marticevu.  Ma znam za nije strasno, ali ipak...

----------


## Sanja_S

*artisan*, ja cu priznati da je meni bilo strasno. Bojim se igle otkad znam za sebe i vadenje krvi mi je svaki put ogroman stres. Kad mi je rekla da moram vaditi tri puta (nisam ni znala da mi to pise na uputnici) doslovno mi je pozlilo i bilo mi je grozno. Ako me posalje jos jednom, poludit cu. Tako da nekoga je strah rezultata zbog prijasnjih iskustava, mene evo zbog toga. Tako da imas potpuno pravo brinuti  :Smile:

----------


## vita22

tetagogolina nalaz ti je ok ja imam gest. dijabetes i na inzulinu sam vrijednosti su mi bile 5,2,nakon 2 sata 12 nakon 2 sata 9 prelazile su vrijednosti one gore navedene i nakon 2 tjedna promatranja inzulin+ prehrana

----------


## tetagogolina

> tetagogolina nalaz ti je ok ja imam gest. dijabetes i na inzulinu sam vrijednosti su mi bile 5,2,nakon 2 sata 12 nakon 2 sata 9 prelazile su vrijednosti one gore navedene i nakon 2 tjedna promatranja inzulin+ prehrana


hvala, evo sam dobila i svog dr. koji kaže da je nalaz u redu al da ipak pazim na slatko  :Grin:

----------


## TinchyZg

I meni došao nalaz OGTT-a i moram dijabetologu drugi tjedan, povišen je prvi nalaz  :Undecided:  Inače, pred malo više od tri godine sam bila u Zg, Vuk Vrhovec, i tamo su mi iskasapili ruku sa vađenjem krvi, nešto strašno :-O i nitko mi nije niš rekao vezano za šetnju, malo sam šetkarala okolo... Tu u Njemačkoj se radi test na isti način (iako imaju i neku vrstu testiranja samo sa jednim vađenjem krvi ali ga ne preporučaju jer nije pouzdan...), ali su mi rekli da ne smijem šetati okolo jer utječe na rezultate... I da, test se radi obično do 28. ili 29. tjedna, ne bi smjelo kasnije... Dobila sam uputnicu za dijabetologa, pa ću vjerovatno morati sama kontrolirati šećer kroz neko vrijeme i biti na posebnoj dijeti... I ovako sam malo kila dobila u trudnoći, a sad još i na dijetu  :Sad:  A da ne govorim da slatko ni ne jedem toliko... Tako da ovisi o laboratoriju i doktoru, ali koliko znam to je sad standardna pretraga koju svi moraju raditi...

----------


## zadarmamica

Mene zanima kako to ide?u cetvrtak cu biti 31tt i tek sad me poslala na taj test.sutra imam transfuziju pa mozda odem i na ogtt ili cu u cetvrtak.
Jeli bitno kada dodem vaditi krv,moze li i iza 08sati.neznam koliko cu cekat na transfuziji.znam samo da nataste treba.sad sam vecerala salaticu.i necu vise nista.

----------


## sara10

Ja sam baš jučer radila ogtt. Moraš doći natašte, prvo vade krv natašte, pa popiješ tu vodu sa glukozom i onda sjediš u čekaoni 2h i nakon 2h opet vadiš krv. Tako je meni bilo. Sestra mi je rekla da tih 2h ništa ne jedem ni pijem niti šetam, samo sjedim. Što se sata tiče ovisi kad ti radi laboratorij, kod mene je vađenje krvi od 7-9h, ali bolje ti je doći odmah ujutro čim počimaju pošto češ nakon prvog vađenja čekati 2h.
Meni ta takućina nije bila grozna, kao što su neke spominjale, već skroz podnošljiva, nije mi dolazila muka.
Inače, danas su mi gotovi nalazi, nakon 2h mi je nalaz 4,9 što je ok mislim.

----------


## ivekica

Zadarmamica, treba doći natašte. Izvade krv. Popijes tu vodu, ni meni nije bila tako fuj. I onda su mi vadili za sat pa nakon još sat vremena. Znači tri vađenja i sjediš dva sata.

Referentna vrijednost:
0min - treba biti manja od 5,1
60 min - manja od 10
120 min - manja od 8

----------


## sara10

Meni nisu bila tri vađenja, već dva.

----------


## ValaMala

> Meni nisu bila tri vađenja, već dva.


Tako i meni. Jedno na pocetku, a drugo 2h nakon glukoze.

----------


## zadarmamica

Jutros sam obavila transfuziju pa cu ogtt vjerojatno sutra.javim svoje iskustvo.

----------


## Sanja_S

Zadarmamice, samo nemoj isti dan, to ti je moja preporuka. Kako su meni vadili tri puta, kad je trebala dva puta iz iste ruke rekla je da mi krv ne izlazi (inace imam nizak tlak, pa je rekla da je i do toga), pa mi je iglom vrtila unutra da bi nesto izaslo. Tako da pogotovo ako ides vec vaditi danas, pusti ogtt za neki drugi dan  :Smile:

----------


## zadarmamica

Bila sam jutros na ogtt.
U 7ipo su mi vadili krv pa sam popila ono slatko.nije strasno.
Morala sam vani siditi i biti nataste stalno.u 8ipo su mi vadili krv i taman prije toga sve mi je bilo crno i hladan znoj.koma.ali mi je doslo bolje.i opet u 09ipo su mi vadili.

Icu posli po nalaz.

----------


## zadarmamica

Nalaz super  :Smile:

----------


## tetagogolina

zm, napiši koje vrijednosti si imala

----------


## zadarmamica

> zm, napiši koje vrijednosti si imala


4,8
8,6
5,5

----------


## tetagogolina

super

----------


## izluđena

Dobila sam nalaz OGTT-a. Mjerenje prije ispijanja glukoze 5.0 i nakon 2 sata 10.
Moj privatni gin kaže da se ovako ne radi ogtt za trudnice, to je zastarjeli nacin i moram ponoviti ogtt privatno.
Mislim da će i ta nova pretraga pokazati gestacijski dijabetes :Sad: 
Molim one koje su imale tu dijagnozu za neki savjet, tj. sta mogu ocekivati do kraja trudnoce.

----------


## artisan

Ako bude ovako, vjerojatno dijetu. Naviknut ces se, nije strasno

----------


## izluđena

Morat cu onda kuhat po dva rucka jer moji nisu ljubitelji namirnica koje sam pronasla u tim dijetama :Sad: 
Mislim da sam ga imala i u prvoj trudnoci, rodila sam veliku bebu i dobila dosta kila, a ova trudnoca je ista.
Ima li posljedica za bebu?

----------


## sirius

> Morat cu onda kuhat po dva rucka jer moji nisu ljubitelji namirnica koje sam pronasla u tim dijetama
> Mislim da sam ga imala i u prvoj trudnoci, rodila sam veliku bebu i dobila dosta kila, a ova trudnoca je ista.
> Ima li posljedica za bebu?


Kakva dva rucka? Sto tvoji inace jedu da ne bi mogli u tim dijetama?
povrce, voce , integralne zitarice, meso. 
Izbjegavati hranu sa visokim GI , paziti na kolicinu , setati iza vecih obroka.

----------


## izluđena

Nakon sto sam bolje proucila jelovnike i nije tak strasno. Kad sam procitala integralno tijesto, riza, zitarice tu sam se malo uspanicarila. Vole i jedu samo onu bijelu, nezdravu varijantu. Ako moram ja, izdrzat ce i oni ova 3mjeseca.
Za setnje moram vidjeti jos sa dr jer moram mirovati.

----------


## sirius

I integralne zitarice smanji na minimum. Drzi se proteina ( svijezi sir, jaja, meso) i povrca, uz manje kolicine ugljikohidrata .

----------


## izluđena

U ponedjeljak idem ponoviti ogtt. Da li da do tada jedem normalno kao i dosad?
Na stranicama breyer labaratorija kazu da se jede uobicajeno i to mi ima logike, samo me muci kad vec sad znam za dijabetes da li ce ta tri dana uobicajenbe prehrane naskoditi bebacu?

----------


## micamaca30

Izludena i ja idem za tjedan dana vadit ogtt i isto znam za dijabetes ali ja se drzim dijete a tih par dana cu pripazit sta papam..sretno

----------


## ValaMala

Ja sljedeci tjedan (33tt) ponavljam ogtt, premda jeprvi bio skroz ok. Moj gin je oprezan i zeli imati 2 pretrage. Ne veseli me jer mi je to odvratna pretraga, no izdrzat cu.

----------


## izluđena

micamaca, nismo se skuzile. Ja sam jucer dobila prvi nalaz ogtt- a koji govori u prilog dijabetesa. Gin mi je spomenuo dijetu, ali nije rekao da krenem niti dao neke detaljne upute, već da u ponedjeljak ponovim ogtt, jer se on ne radi na nacin na koji je raden meni, a i vecini trudnica koje to obavljaju po domovima zdravlja. Dao mi je upute da ne jedem 12 sati prije pretrage. Ja vec danas jesam napravila male promjene u ishrani, ali ipak necu jos na dijetu dok ne napravim novi ogtt pa da se mogu usporediti. Iako, svjesna sam da ce i novi nalaz pokazati isto....

----------


## sirius

Mozes slobodno biti na " dijeti" jet ogtt pokazuje potencijal za toleriranje glukoze. To nema veze sa prehranom ( brarem ne na tako kratko).

----------


## ValaMala

Ja sam dobila i za prosli test upute da dan prije nista ne jedem nakon 19h. Dakle to ne bi stajalo po tome?

----------


## izluđena

Ja sam za prvo testiranje gledala upute od breyer lab-a i zadnji put sam jela oko 22:30 ( 5 tiber keksa), a krv vadila u 7:20 ujutro.Mislim da nalaz ne bi bio bolji ni da nisam jela od 19.A mozda i bi? Ovaj put cu biti 12 sati bez jela pa cu vidjeti.
ValaMala kad si ti vadila krv, koliko je tebi proslo vremena od zadnjeg jela?

----------


## ValaMala

Nisam jela poslije 19h dan prije, a vadila sam krv oko 7:30 prvi put.

----------


## ivana.sky

Ajoj kud bas tiber kekse... pa to slatko ajme...
ja sam isto prvi put dobila upute poslije 19h samo voda, iduci tjedan cu vald radit ogtt i opet cu isto navecer samo vodu... nadam se dobrom nalazu, al s obzirom na kilazu koja raste brze od ocekivanog mirim se s cinjenicom da nece bit dobri i da cu na dijetu  :Undecided:

----------


## ivana.sky

> ogtt pokazuje potencijal za toleriranje glukoze. To nema veze sa prehranom ( brarem ne na tako kratko).


Istina... ali svakako treba pripazit sta se jede dan prije, pogotovo navecer jer se gleda i vrijednost samog secera mjerenog "na taste", a na to nam utjece prehrana od dan/noc prije... zato vald i napomenu nista jest poslije 19h  :Confused:

----------


## sirius

U principu se post od 12 sati preporuca zbog masnoca koje mogu biti lazno povisene. 
Nije mi logicno da keks u 22 utjece na ogtt u 7 ujutro jer je davno metaboliziran, a pogotovo ne utjece na rezultat ogtt-a.
Ali recimo neispavanost bi mogla imati utjecaja .

----------


## izluđena

Evo da prijavim nalaz ponovljenog ogtt-a.
Nataste 5.3
Nakon 60 min 10.6
Nakon 120 min 6.7
Hba1c 5.0
Drzala sam se lagano dijete i nalaz je bolji.
Izgleda da tiber kekjsi nisu prosli put nsskodili. Ovaj put ih nisam jela, tj. nista nakon 20 sati pa je glukoza nataste bila veca.

----------


## zutaminuta

Zna li itko što je to _"pregled urinokulture u dva uzastopna jutarnja uzorka urina"_? Trebam to napraviti zajedno sa gukom.
Nosim li odjednom dva uzorka urina ili jedan dan jedan, drugi dan drugi?

----------


## mare41

Nataste 5.3 je gd

----------


## tetagogolina

> Zna li itko što je to _"pregled urinokulture u dva uzastopna jutarnja uzorka urina"_? Trebam to napraviti zajedno sa gukom.
> Nosim li odjednom dva uzorka urina ili jedan dan jedan, drugi dan drugi?


jedan dan jedan, drugi dan drugi

----------


## zutaminuta

Hvala.
Trebaju li mi dvije uputnice za to? Gdje nosim? Tamo gdje radim GUK ili?

----------


## tetagogolina

meni je išlo na istu uputnicu, a nosila sam na higijenski....ne znam odakle si i kako je kod vas, trebaš pitat dr.

----------


## zutaminuta

Uzimaju li urin uz GUK profil jer raditi urinokulturu nema baš nikakvog smisla. U 38. tjednu ne mogu trpjeti cijelu noć do jutra da odem na wc.

----------


## sirius

Pa i ne trebas trpjeti cijelu noc. Pozeljno je da urin bude stariji od 4 sata ( u mjehuru), a ti prije uzimanja da se dobro operes, isperes sapun , i bez prethodnog brisanja uzmes srenji mlaz urina.

----------


## zutaminuta

Jedva izdržim i dva sata, kamoli četiri. 

Uh, radim GUK i one pikalice su im strašne. Krv uopće nije išla. Nakon minutu cijeđenja i stiskanja kada je već poplavio morala sam posegnuti za nožem. Inače ne bih nakapala dovoljno. Još tri prsta moram izmasakrirati.

----------


## zutaminuta

Glupi prst. Neće pa neće, taman kada sam nacijedila bočicu krene lijevati.

----------


## micamaca30

Ja danas vadila 3×krv i pila onaj odvratni šećer bas me zanima koliko ce mi biti šećer visok u 1 budu nalazi

----------


## ivana.sky

Micamaca sta kazu nalazi?

----------


## micamaca30

Evo podigla nalaz
Glukoza natašte - 5,7
Glukoza nakon 60 min -6,4
Glukoza nakon 120 min- 4,9

----------


## zutaminuta

Nalaz GUK-a mi je u redu. Jeeeej!  :Smile:

----------


## zadarmamica

> Nalaz GUK-a mi je u redu. Jeeeej!


Uredu???a moras na inducirani?

----------


## zutaminuta

Da. Kažu da je to svejedno gestacijski, bez obzira na dobre nalaze GUK-a. Valjda se popravilo u samo pet dana što sam bila na 1800 kalorija dijeti, bez obzira što sam tri mjeseca mlatila slatko. Hba1c mi je isto u redu.

Edit: ovaj sretni "jeeej" je išao prije nego mi je rečeno da moram na inducirani. Ne bih se veselila nešto posebno da sam znala.

----------


## Katjuša

Pozdrav cure, nisam trudnica ali sam u MPO vodama, i radila sam na svoju ruku OGTT i inzulinsku rezistenciju.. Pa bi vas zamolila ako ima koja komentar na nalaz:
glukoza 0 min      5,1 mmol/L     ref 4,4 do 6,4
glukoza 120 min   5,3 mmol/L     ref 4,4 do 7,8

Inzulin     10,2 mU/L      ref 2,6 do 24,9
Aktivnost beta stanica gušterače (HOMA kalkulator) 121,6%
Periferna osjetljivost na inzulin (HOMA kalkulator) 65,8%
Indeks inzulinske rezistencije (HOMA kalkulator) 1,5

hvala unaprijed

----------

